# Mi presento e vi racconto



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ciao, ho un nickname impronunciabile, accorciamolo pure con Strega

Ho quasi 43 anni e sono divorziata da ormai 4 anni.
Due anni e qualche mese fa ho conosciuto un uomo sposato con cui ho intrecciato una relazione clandestina che andava alla grande fino ad un paio di settimane fa.
Nel momento in cui la storia andava meglio in assoluto, lui ha cominciato a vacillare e a sostenere di non essere più sicuro di voler andare avanti con me.
Premetto che sono una che non ha mai avuto prestese nei suoi confronti, mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia, mai preteso che facesse i salti mortali per vederci, sempre accettato nei limiti delle sue possibilità il tempo che riusciva a dedicarci.
A me va bene così... e anche se può sembrare assurdo, ero felice ed appagata.
Il discorso è che mi ha mollata. Ha confermato la tesi secondo cui non prova più entusiasmo e se n'è andato.
Ieri, dopo sei gg di silenzio gli ho scritto (lo so non avrei dovuto...) per chiedergli se pensava a me.
Non mi aspettavo che mi rispondesse onestamente, e invece lo ha fatto, dicendomi che mi pensa spesso ma che indietro non si torna.
Il punto è che io lo rivoglio... mi sento vuota... frustrata... insomma mi manca


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Busta A: la moglie l'ha beccato e gli ha intimato di troncare con te, pena sbatterlo fuori casa

Busta B: ha incontrato una trentenne con un culo più sodo del tuo

Busta C: potrebbero essere insorti dei problemi in famiglia di qualche tipo, di cui non vuole parlarti, che gli impediscono di continuare a stare con te.

quale accendiamo?


----------



## Lostris (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Busta A: la moglie l'ha beccato e gli ha intimato di troncare con te, pena sbatterlo fuori casa
> 
> Busta B: ha incontrato una trentenne con un culo più sodo del tuo
> 
> ...


 Ma non ci si può stancare e basta? 

 Portare avanti una relazione clandestina comporta sempre una certa dose di fatica, può capitare che si facciano dopo del tempo delle valutazioni e che nonostante l’attaccamento/l’affetto uno possa decidere che magari non valga più la pena sostenerla.

 Senza scomodare mogli sospettose, trentenni rampanti o altro.

Per me.

E comunque indipendentemente dal motivo per cui ha mollato, se una persona non ti vuole più per me è anche un punto di amor proprio lasciar perdere.

Ma io non sono una lottatrice.


----------



## patroclo (12 Dicembre 2018)

C'è chi teorizza che la passione dura al massimo due anni.... purtroppo i tempi di entrambi non sempre coincidono


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non ci si può stancare e basta?
> 
> Portare avanti una relazione clandestina comporta sempre una certa dose di fatica, può capitare che si facciano dopo del tempo delle valutazioni e che nonostante l’attaccamento/l’affetto uno possa decidere che magari non valga più la pena sostenerla.
> 
> ...


è altamente improbabile che un uomo si stanchi di una che si comporta come l'amante ideale. cioè una che scopa e non rompe le palle


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Busta A: la moglie l'ha beccato e gli ha intimato di troncare con te, pena sbatterlo fuori casa
> 
> Busta B: ha incontrato una trentenne con un culo più sodo del tuo
> 
> ...


Mi piace questo gioco... ma non apro nessuna delle buste...
Nella busta A, c'è la scusa ottimale per uno che vuole troncare e non avere problemi o rotture... almeno per come sono fatta io... quindi se così fosse stato, me lo avrebbe detto
Nella busta B, non posso mettere naturalmente la mano sul fuoco perchè non ce la metto per nessuno, ma la escludo... non è un seriale...
Busta C: mi racconta ogni virgola che accade in casa... ripeto, non sono una rompiscatole quindi sa che capirei...

Ad ogni modo... magari sbaglio e ci hai preso tu con una delle tue buste 



ermik ha detto:


> C'è chi teorizza che la passione dura al massimo due anni.... purtroppo i tempi di entrambi non sempre coincidono


Può essere...
ma se è così non ho notato il calo...
Dalle stelle alle stalle in 3 gg? Possibile?



perplesso ha detto:


> è altamente improbabile che un uomo si stanchi di una che si comporta come l'amante ideale. cioè una che scopa e non rompe le palle



E' quello che dico anche io...
la scusa ufficiale è stata: non mi va di stare in una relazione impari... è evidente che tu sei più presa di me.

Innanzitutto è verissimo che io sono innamorata ma non di più...solo da più tempo di lui.

E poi dico... ma cosa vuoi di più? una donna che ti venera...completamente dedita ai tuoi comodi... il tuo rifugio ideale dalla realtà quotidiana...

le poche volte che ha dato fuori di testa dicendo vado via da casa l'ho convinto a restarci... ma allora??



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non ci si può stancare e basta?
> 
> Portare avanti una relazione clandestina comporta sempre una certa dose di fatica, può capitare che si facciano dopo del tempo delle valutazioni e che nonostante l’attaccamento/l’affetto uno possa decidere che magari non valga più la pena sostenerla.
> 
> ...


Io invece lo sono...soprattutto se le cose non mi sono ben chiare.
Vero, ci si può stancare, ma non da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi piace questo gioco... ma non apro nessuna delle buste...
> Nella busta A, c'è la scusa ottimale per uno che vuole troncare e non avere problemi o rotture... almeno per come sono fatta io... quindi se così fosse stato, me lo avrebbe detto
> Nella busta B, non posso mettere naturalmente la mano sul fuoco perchè non ce la metto per nessuno, ma la escludo... non è un seriale...
> Busta C: mi racconta ogni virgola che accade in casa... ripeto, non sono una rompiscatole quindi sa che capirei...
> ...





lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E' quello che dico anche io...
> la scusa ufficiale è stata: non mi va di stare in una relazione impari... è evidente che tu sei più presa di me.
> 
> Innanzitutto è verissimo che io sono innamorata ma non di più...solo da più tempo di lui.
> ...


non è necessario essere un seriale per preferire una con 15 anni in meno di te ed una coppa D naturale.  basta essere stronzi


----------



## Lostris (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Può essere...
> ma se è così non ho notato il calo...
> Dalle stelle alle stalle in 3 gg?


Possibilissimo.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Allora, altra copia di storie stra sentite 
Non c'è un motivo, le storie clandestine finiscono senza un motivo. Hai detto che sei innamorata di lui, MALE MOLTO MALE. 
Come gestisce un'amante innamorata? Si impanica se deve darti buca, non sa come dirti le cose per farti soffrire meno, si perde il bello della "leggerezza". 
Vuoi o non vuoi è una storia impari perché tu sei innamorata di lui, lui no ed è sposato. Fino a quando stavate sulla stessa barca del sesso e basta ok, coi sentimenti si creano dinamiche diverse, difficili da gestire per un uomo sposato. Per lui, la situazione con te prima o poi era da chiudere nella sua testa, nel momento in cui ha sentito odore di sentimenti a maggior ragione andava chiusa, protraendola avresti sofferto di più a mio parere. 
Benvenuta nel club di chi si innamora di uomini impegnati, la peggiore categoria esistente al mondo.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Può essere...
> ma se è così non ho notato il calo...
> Dalle stelle alle stalle in 3 gg? Possibile?


Possibile.
A me è successo.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è necessario essere un seriale per preferire una con 15 anni in meno di te ed una coppa D naturale.  basta essere stronzi


Vuoi mettere una coppa d di una trentenne con una C di una quarantatreenne e tutto il suo bagaglio di esperienza? 



Lostris ha detto:


> Possibilissimo.


Che tristezza



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Allora, altra copia di storie stra sentite
> Non c'è un motivo, le storie clandestine finiscono senza un motivo. Hai detto che sei innamorata di lui, MALE MOLTO MALE.
> Come gestisce un'amante innamorata? Si impanica se deve darti buca, non sa come dirti le cose per farti soffrire meno, si perde il bello della "leggerezza".
> Vuoi o non vuoi è una storia impari perché tu sei innamorata di lui, lui no ed è sposato. Fino a quando stavate sulla stessa barca del sesso e basta ok, coi sentimenti si creano dinamiche diverse, difficili da gestire per un uomo sposato. Per lui, la situazione con te prima o poi era da chiudere nella sua testa, nel momento in cui ha sentito odore di sentimenti a maggior ragione andava chiusa, protraendola avresti sofferto di più a mio parere.
> Benvenuta nel club di chi si innamora di uomini impegnati, la peggiore categoria esistente al mondo.


Concordo con te fino al punto in cui mi dici che un’amante innamorata può diventare ingestibile. Io però non lo sono stata. Ogni volta che non ha potuto o magari anche voluto, me lo ha detto senza problemi perché non gli ho mai fatto storie. Quando abbiamo iniziato questa storia sapevo benissimo che lui era sposato e che non avrei potuto pretendere più di quanto spontaneamente mi concedesse. Ed è per questo che è andata avanti per più di due anni... perché lui sapeva che di me non doveva preoccuparsi. L’ho amato e lo amo incondizionatamente... 
altra cosa, anche lui si è innamorato, quindi la storia è tutt’altro che impari... 
La mia teoria è che si è spaventato proprio dei suoi sentimenti. Consapevole del fatto che al momento per diverse ragioni non poteva e non voleva lasciare la sua famiglia, non ha potuto che fare marcia indietro per non perdere il controllo della situazione. Forse mi illudo... ma per me è l’unica ragione possibile



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Possibile.
> A me è successo.


Non eri innamorato allora... l’amore non finisce in tre giorni dai...


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

insomma era la busta C


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma era la busta C


Ahahahah io direi la D


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Tornerà, vedrai...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tornerà, vedrai...


Io lo spero... ma sono pessimista... tornerà quando non me ne fregherà più niente... è la storia della mia vita


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

E se fosse semplicemente che dopo abbastanza tempo, l'entusiasmo cala, tutto va bene ma si ha voglia di novità? Inoltre non trascurerei la pesantezza di una situazione in cui si ama incondizionatamente e si crea nell'altro il senso di inadeguatezza per non voler ricambiare in modo totalizzante il sentimento...insomma con l'innamoramento, per assurdo, finisce la leggerezza...
O è distratto da altro interesse :cooldue:


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E se fosse semplicemente che dopo abbastanza tempo, l'entusiasmo cala, tutto va bene ma si ha voglia di novità? Inoltre non trascurerei la pesantezza di una situazione in cui si ama incondizionatamente e si crea nell'altro il senso di inadeguatezza per non voler ricambiare in modo totalizzante il sentimento...insomma con l'innamoramento, per assurdo, finisce la leggerezza...
> O è distratto da altro interesse :cooldue:


Esatto l'ho detto anch'io.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E se fosse semplicemente che dopo abbastanza tempo, l'entusiasmo cala, tutto va bene ma si ha voglia di novità? Inoltre non trascurerei la pesantezza di una situazione in cui si ama incondizionatamente e si crea nell'altro il senso di inadeguatezza per non voler ricambiare in modo totalizzante il sentimento...insomma con l'innamoramento, per assurdo, finisce la leggerezza...
> O è distratto da altro interesse :cooldue:


Forse è questo... io non posso comprendere il senso di inadeguatezza perché non avendo mai preteso nulla ho sempre dato per scontato che non avvertisse pesi o sensi di colpa per non potermi o volermi dare di più... 

Però continua a mancarmi un pezzo: perché indietreggiare proprio quando soprattutto lui era al culmine della felicità? Era più vicino, più presente, più desideroso di stare con me... non capisco


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ahahahah io direi la D





Bruja ha detto:


> E se fosse semplicemente che dopo abbastanza tempo, l'entusiasmo cala, tutto va bene ma si ha voglia di novità? Inoltre non trascurerei la pesantezza di una situazione in cui si ama incondizionatamente e si crea nell'altro il senso di inadeguatezza per non voler ricambiare in modo totalizzante il sentimento...insomma con l'innamoramento, per assurdo, finisce la leggerezza...
> O è distratto da altro interesse :cooldue:


è una questione di coppe....



lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Forse è questo... io non posso comprendere il senso di inadeguatezza perché non avendo mai preteso nulla ho sempre dato per scontato che non avvertisse pesi o sensi di colpa per non potermi o volermi dare di più...
> 
> Però continua a mancarmi un pezzo: perché indietreggiare proprio quando soprattutto lui era al culmine della felicità? Era più vicino, più presente, più desideroso di stare con me... non capisco


probabilmente era diventato troppo desideroso di stare con te e non aadava affatto bene.   quindi meglio troncare


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una questione di coppe....





			
				la stregaseventitu ha detto:
			
		

> E mica stiamo giocando la champions?






			
				perplesso ha detto:
			
		

> probabilmente era diventato troppo desideroso di stare con te e non andava affatto bene.   quindi meglio troncare


Si lo credo anche io


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si lo credo anche io


però se lo becchi tra un paio di mesi a giro con una trentenne con le tette più grosse delle tue, non t'incazzare.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> però se lo becchi tra un paio di mesi a giro con una trentenne con le tette più grosse delle tue, non t'incazzare.


No non mi incazzo per la trentenne... mi incazzo perché non me lo ha detto


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

meglio berci su


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio berci su


Ecco e mentre beviamo... che faccio? Io lo rivoglio...


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

io invece vorrei un centrocampo per la Roma.
 [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] diglielo tu come si fa a farsi passare il rodimento di culo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Mia ipotesi, verificatesi in alcuni casi conosciuti, un parente, un amico è stato beccato e la sta pagando carissima. Questo l’ha fatto rinsavire.
Non te lo dice perché farebbe la figura del pavido e poi tu ti impegneresti a dirgli che tu sei prudente, che quegli errori voi non li fareste mai, continuando una comunicazione che ormai, finalmente, percepisce come rischiosa.


----------



## Lostris (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io invece vorrei un centrocampo per la Roma.
> @_Rose1994_ diglielo tu come si fa a farsi passare il rodimento di culo


Sì... proprio. 
:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

[MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION] tu perché ti sei separata?


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia ipotesi, verificatesi in alcuni casi conosciuti, un parente, un amico è stato beccato e la sta pagando carissima. Questo l’ha fatto rinsavire.
> Non te lo dice perché farebbe la figura del pavido e poi tu ti impegneresti a dirgli che tu sei prudente, che quegli errori voi non li fareste mai, continuando una comunicazione che ormai, finalmente, percepisce come rischiosa.


hai scelto la busta C


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ecco e mentre beviamo... che faccio? Io lo rivoglio...


lascia perdere e versa


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io invece vorrei un centrocampo per la Roma.
> [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] diglielo tu come si fa a farsi passare il rodimento di culo


Ahahahahah ti ripari dove piove streghetta.... 
Mmh pensa che tante le corna ha lei, tu sei libera e puoi trovarne uno più bell no niente non funziona mai così,nemmeno così.  

Ti passerà vedrai, se sei una bella donna il tuo ego si ripristinerà, tu incontrarai un bell'uomo single e capirai che quella storia non aveva futuro. Se ci pensi ti sei innamorato dell'uomo di un'altra, e che sarà sempre suo perché non la lascerà mai... Avevi perso già in partenza, era una storia destinata a finire...
Lo so che pensi che sei stata l'amante perfetta e che non aveva motivo di lasciarti, anche io l'ho pensato in un momento di delirio, però se in due anni non ha mai provato a lasciarla io l'amore non lo vedo, mi dispiace. Dici che era innamorato di te, ma un uomo innamorato come fa a separarsi da te? Ti saresti accontentata di fare l'amante a vita?
Nessuno riesce a stare col piede in due scarpe a lungo, secondo me... Sopratutto se non è seriale la vedo dura.


----------



## Lostris (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia ipotesi, verificatesi in alcuni casi conosciuti, un parente, un amico è stato beccato e la sta pagando carissima. Questo l’ha fatto rinsavire.
> Non te lo dice perché farebbe la figura del pavido e poi tu ti impegneresti a dirgli che tu sei prudente, che quegli errori voi non li fareste mai, continuando una comunicazione che ormai, finalmente, percepisce come rischiosa.


E questa anche è una cosa che non capisco.

Perchè inventarsi palle.
Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi molli... Dopo due anni di relazione, non due mesi, ma due anni.. dimmi il vero perché.

Pur brutale che sia.
Che tanto essere mollati non mi risulta piaccia a qualcuno. 

Sapere il perché permette all’altro (se vuole, se serve) di dare il giusto senso alla relazione, e forse di capire la ragione di una differenza nel sentire tale per cui uno tronca un rapporto che per l’altro è vivo e magari pure passionale.

A volte il senso non lo si trova, comunque.
Ma almeno non si è presi per il culo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E questa anche è una cosa che non capisco.
> 
> Perchè inventarsi palle.
> Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi molli... Dopo due anni di relazione, non due mesi, ma due anni.. dimmi il vero perché.
> ...


Dire “non me la sento più” è chiaro. Tutto il resto, problemi, paure, ansie può anche tenersele per sé. Poi ognuno sa come reagisce l’altro, magari insistendo, e conoscei propri bisogni di recidere decisamente.


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahah ti ripari dove piove streghetta....
> Mmh pensa che tante le corna ha lei, tu sei libera e puoi trovarne uno più bell no niente non funziona mai così,nemmeno così.
> 
> Ti passerà vedrai, se sei una bella donna il tuo ego si ripristinerà, tu incontrarai un bell'uomo single e capirai che quella storia non aveva futuro. Se ci pensi ti sei innamorato dell'uomo di un'altra, e che sarà sempre suo perché non la lascerà mai... Avevi perso già in partenza, era una storia destinata a finire...
> ...


brava, ti sei meritata una birra.

ora ripetiti a mente sto post per 5-6 mesi, poi potrai dire di esserne fuori


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia ipotesi, verificatesi in alcuni casi conosciuti, un parente, un amico è stato beccato e la sta pagando carissima. Questo l’ha fatto rinsavire.
> Non te lo dice perché farebbe la figura del pavido e poi tu ti impegneresti a dirgli che tu sei prudente, che quegli errori voi non li fareste mai, continuando una comunicazione che ormai, finalmente, percepisce come rischiosa.


No brunetta... lo escludo... lo sa che se fosse successo qualcosa in casa avrei capito perfettamente.

Io sono stata lasciata da mio marito per un’altra. E non vorrei mai che lui facesse lo stesso. Perché so cosa vuol dire, non tanto per sua moglie visto che a quanto pare non si amano più da anni, quanto per i suoi figli.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No brunetta... lo escludo... lo sa che se fosse successo qualcosa in casa avrei capito perfettamente.
> 
> Io sono stata lasciata da mio marito per un’altra. E non vorrei mai che lui facesse lo stesso. Perché so cosa vuol dire, non tanto per sua moglie visto che a quanto pare non si amano più da anni, quanto per i suoi figli.


Ma cosa volevi concludere con quest'uomo allora? Non volevi che lasciasse la moglie, non lo volevi per te, l'amante a vita è una mission impossible... Dicci cosa.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> *Nel momento in cui la storia andava meglio in assoluto*, lui ha cominciato a vacillare e a sostenere di non essere più sicuro di voler andare avanti con me.


Sicura? Se così fosse magari molla perchè raggiunto l'apice si può solo scendere... e poi tra poco è Natale


----------



## Vera (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sicura? Se così fosse magari molla perchè raggiunto l'apice si può solo scendere... e poi tra poco è Natale
> 
> View attachment 13764


Ecco, pensavo la stessa cosa. Dopo le feste e 5 kg in più, non preoccuparti, torna


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, pensavo la stessa cosa. Dopo le feste e 5 kg in più, non preoccuparti, torna


Ahahahahah si hai ragione


----------



## lastregaseventitu (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma cosa volevi concludere con quest'uomo allora? Non volevi che lasciasse la moglie, non lo volevi per te, l'amante a vita è una mission impossible... Dicci cosa.


 Volevo essere la sua amante. Punto. Ma perché non si può? Ma se abbiamo un’affinita pazzesca e un’intesa sessuale da
Paura... perché non si può andare avanti? Poi domani chissà... ma per ora andava bene a tutti e due... non vedo cosa c’e Di male a star bene anche così


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Volevo essere la sua amante. Punto. Ma perché non si può? Ma se abbiamo un’affinita pazzesca e un’intesa sessuale da
> Paura... perché non si può andare avanti? Poi domani chissà... ma per ora andava bene a tutti e due... non vedo cosa c’e Di male a star bene anche così


Ti capisco, credimi. 
Ma quello che un po' ho capito di queste storie è che quello che deve mantenere un certo equilibrio e una certa compostezza per non farsi beccare è chi tradisce. Il che è rischioso, ha i suoi lati negativi. Tu vedi il bello perché il bello ti prendevi, l'eccitazione, la fuga dall'ordinario, e sicuramente anche lui ma rispetto a te paga un prezzo troppo alto: ovvero il suo mondo, la sua vita familiare rispetto a te.
Per lui la bilancia pesa di più dal suo lato, e rischiare ogni giorno, mentire, il pensiero dei figli, lo ha portato a chiudere. 
L'amante paga sempre il prezzo, a meno che casi RARi lui lascia la moglie (2% dei casi).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No brunetta... lo escludo... lo sa che se fosse successo qualcosa in casa avrei capito perfettamente.
> 
> Io sono stata lasciata da mio marito per un’altra. E non vorrei mai che lui facesse lo stesso. Perché so cosa vuol dire, non tanto per sua moglie visto che a quanto pare non si amano più *da* *anni*, quanto per i suoi figli.





lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Volevo essere la sua amante. Punto. Ma perché non si può? Ma se abbiamo un’affinita pazzesca e un’intesa sessuale da Paura... perché non si può andare avanti? Poi *domani* *chissà*... ma per ora andava bene a tutti e due... non vedo cosa c’e Di male a star bene anche così


”da anni...” credici.
Il domani è oggi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ”da anni...” credici.
> Il domani è oggi.


Ma si io gli credo. Con me davvero non aveva motivo di raccontare balle... non gli ho chiesto di giurarmi amore eterno... ci siamo chiesti reciprocamente di regalarci una fuga dalla quotidianità. Dismessi i panni da amanti ognuno ha la sua vita


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ti capisco, credimi.
> Ma quello che un po' ho capito di queste storie è che quello che deve mantenere un certo equilibrio e una certa compostezza per non farsi beccare è chi tradisce. Il che è rischioso, ha i suoi lati negativi. Tu vedi il bello perché il bello ti prendevi, l'eccitazione, la fuga dall'ordinario, e sicuramente anche lui ma rispetto a te paga un prezzo troppo alto: ovvero il suo mondo, la sua vita familiare rispetto a te.
> Per lui la bilancia pesa di più dal suo lato, e rischiare ogni giorno, mentire, il pensiero dei figli, lo ha portato a chiudere.
> L'amante paga sempre il prezzo, a meno che casi RARi lui lascia la moglie (2% dei casi).


Verissimo. Ma in questo caso non riesco a rassegnarmi. Perché se voleva veramente liberarsi di me poteva inventarsi che sua moglie lo aveva scoperto. E io avrei capito e lo avrei lasciato andare.
Invece così mi lascia l’amaro in bocca... non vuole vedermi, neanche per un caffè... non vuole sentirmi... è come se avesse paura di quello che può succedere... come se avesse paura di non sapersi controllare. Mi dice solo che mi pensa tantissimo  ma non si può tornare indietro. E quando gli chiedi perché è finita, farfuglia cavolate. Insomma non mi ha convinta e io non mi rassegno


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dire “non me la sento più” è chiaro. Tutto il resto, problemi, paure, ansie può anche tenersele per sé. Poi ognuno sa come reagisce l’altro, magari insistendo, e conoscei propri bisogni di recidere decisamente.


Ma perché?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E questa anche è una cosa che non capisco.
> 
> Perchè inventarsi palle.
> Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi molli... Dopo due anni di relazione, non due mesi, ma due anni.. dimmi il vero perché.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma in questo caso non riesco a rassegnarmi. Perché se voleva veramente liberarsi di me poteva inventarsi che sua moglie lo aveva scoperto. E io avrei capito e lo avrei lasciato andare.
> Invece così mi lascia l’amaro in bocca... non vuole vedermi, neanche per un caffè... non vuole sentirmi... è come se avesse paura di quello che può succedere... come se avesse paura di non sapersi controllare. Mi dice solo che mi pensa tantissimo  ma non si può tornare indietro. E quando gli chiedi perché è finita, farfuglia cavolate. Insomma non mi ha convinta e io non mi rassegno


Ha trovato un'altra.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ciao, ho un nickname impronunciabile, accorciamolo pure con Strega
> 
> Ho quasi 43 anni e sono divorziata da ormai 4 anni.
> Due anni e qualche mese fa ho conosciuto un uomo sposato con cui ho intrecciato una relazione clandestina che andava alla grande fino ad un paio di settimane fa.
> ...


Ciao !
Perché dici che ti ha mollata nel momento in cui la storia andava alla grande ?
Quali comportamenti suoi ti facevano credere che la storia andava alla grande ?
Spesso c’è un errore di interpretazione dei comportamenti; ne ho sentiti diversi qui.
C’è chi si sente amata perché lui manda 100 messaggi al giorno e poi da oggi a domani lui chiude. L’interpretazione è semplicemente che lui ha tanto tempo libero e lo riempie così oppure che al lavoro ... non lavora per niente. 
Per questo che ti chiedo cosa ti faceva pensare che tutto andava alla grande ...


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha trovato un'altra.


X me no

Semplicemente per motivi suoi ha deciso di scendere dalla, giostra e siccome lei gli piace evta qualsiasi contatto x non vederla 


Si sa che appena ti rivedi ci ricaschi quante volte ho provato io... 

Starà cercando si recuperare a casa 
Se non è stato beccato cmq tornerà se beccato forse no... Chi conosco che si è fatto pinzare si è ImPosto di sparire tranne che poi x mesi mi hanno ammorbato con nostalgie sull amante perduto (donne amiche gli uomini no dicono basta e basta sia e spesso è sesso fa tastico ma sono più accozzati o meglio legati) qualcuna qnd ha saputo di nuove storie Dell ex amante e andata in crisi disprezzano il marito ma si può?

Però come sempre figli soldi mutuo Casain montagna amici parenti

E un mondo da smantellare ed è durissima sop x uomo

Mio ex marito credetemi se gli. Dicessi torniamo credo tornerebbe si percepisce CH e x lui siamo ancora noi nonostante  la sua vita brillante il jet set o viaggi le fighe x ora siamo Ancora noi il fulcro il centro degli affetti.. Fino  a qnd non si innamorerà

Il tuo lui si caga sotto e vuole bene alla moglie e a conti fatti preferisce stare lì
Comprensibile


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2018)

Da uomo sposato che ha tradito, posso dire che ci si stanca più per gli sbattimenti che per la relazione (o la persona).
Si sente un gran bisogno di riposo, di tirare il fiato. A volte ci si sente svuotati di energie fisiche e psichiche.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Da uomo sposato che ha tradito, posso dire che ci si stanca più per gli sbattimenti che per la relazione (o la persona).
> Si sente un gran bisogno di riposo, di tirare il fiato. A volte ci si sente svuotati di energie fisiche e psichiche.


Si anche x una donna

Ma non lo rifarei mai che sbattoni 
Ci sono riuscita perché ero sola x me tornare a casa da lui sarebbe stato un massacro.. Invece era a 8 ore di aereo


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Tornano sempre nel loro focolare domestico... Fosse anche la storia più bella, con tutti gli ingredienti messi a posto, niente da fare nel momento più clou della storia tornano dalla moglie.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tornano sempre nel loro focolare domestico... Fosse anche la storia più bella, con tutti gli ingredienti messi a posto, niente da fare nel momento più clou della storia tornano dalla moglie.


La famiglia è un fulcro di affetto pazzesco anche se ci si separa Rose e se ci sono figlia ancira do più 

O meglio cresciuto i figli poi vanno gambe all Aria ma prima.... Prima pochi decidono pochissimi.. Come diceva la mia psicologa c'è una resistenza al cambiamento pazzesca io x lavoro lo vedo davanti alle novità anche vantaggiose la gente te si caga in mano è prevenuta chiusa... Figurarsi in casa... Io lo capisco x me era diverso perché mandare fuori un. Padre io non ci sarei riuscita mai 

Le nuove generazioni cambieranno molto x me


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sono di nuovo ai colloqui che stillicidio 3 figli 3 scuole.... Vado solo da alcuni se no ci passo un mese a girare che balle ma fateli via Skype cazzo x chi lavora e 'follia.

Ma stasera tutti alla finale sono felice come una bimba mi piace


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

[


Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tornano sempre nel loro focolare domestico... Fosse anche la storia più bella, con tutti gli ingredienti messi a posto, niente da fare* nel momento più clou* della storia tornano dalla moglie.


L'amante di mia moglie si dichiarava perdutamente innamorato.
Aveva predisposto tutto per stare con lei.
Aveva venduto una piccola parte di alcuni beni che possedeva per riscattare la casa dalla compagna e poterla lasciare, in maniera da ritornare single e poter sposare mia moglie, che però single non era e non aveva alcuna intenzione di fare questo passo.
Raccontata così lui sembra l'ingenuone un po' tardo, che crea pasticci e travalica il ruolo dell'amante.
Salvo il fatto che sei mesi dopo che mia moglie lo aveva mollato lui si sposa.
Con un'altra, ovviamente, apparsa dal nulla. Sul suo profilo FB quel giorno stesso viene condiviso un post/ricordo di una sua collega. Distesa su un letto.
Ognuno vede i momenti dal suo punto di vista.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Tanti di noi sono in cerca di qualcuno che ci faccia sentire importanti.
Un'amico che ci racconti una confidenza, una moglie per il quale essere l'unico uomo, un amante che impazzisca per noi, un figlio.
L'intimità raggiunta è un meraviglioso punto di arrivo che attribuisce quel senso che mancava alla nostra dimensione.
Sentirsi esclusi da tutto questo sembra non faccia stare bene.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Volevo essere la sua amante. Punto. Ma perché non si può? Ma se abbiamo un’affinita pazzesca e un’intesa sessuale da
> Paura... perché non si può andare avanti? Poi domani chissà... ma per ora andava bene a tutti e due... non vedo cosa c’e Di male a star bene anche così


Benvenuta.
Cosa c'è  "di male". Per te forse nulla, per lui magari qualcosa di male c'è.
Non ti ha "lasciata per troppo amore". Ti ha lasciata perché in un ipotetico rapporto costi/benefici evidentemente gli costi troppo.
Quale che ne sia il motivo  (da un'altra amante per passare al rischio sgamo e concludere al troppo sbattimento).
Tutto qui.
L'amore  (se esiste) e' un'altra roba. E comunque senza scomodare l'amore o chissà quale sentimento direi che la volontà di condividere quello che avete condiviso deve restare a entrambi.
Fossi in te non penserei però a chissà quale scherzo di un fato crudele che costringe lui a starti lontano. Sono barzellette. C'è soltanto una persona che si è fatta i propri conti: e i conti con le tasche altrui non si possono fare. La scelta di essere chiaro o meno  (e la tua lamentata poca chiarezza) non nasconde  "misteri". Cela malamente  -caso mai  - il peso preventivabile che ti aveva dato. Quello di un diversivo. Verso cui un  "mi manchi ma è finita" evidentemente basta. Dirti altro a gioco finito non gli conviene più. Sei tu  (che nel volerci vedere più a fondo) vuoi dare al vostro rapporto un senso che non ha avuto. Prendi atto che dall'altra parte non hai uno che si sta struggendo d'amore per te. Guarda a te, e vedi un po' se ne vale la pena, piuttosto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché?


Fatti suoi.
Non esiste un obbligo legale.
Anche da liberi si può lasciare una persona senza spiegazioni.
Alcune persone trovano penose per sé le spiegazioni.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti suoi.
> Non esiste un obbligo legale.
> *Anche da liberi si può lasciare una persona senza spiegazioni.
> *Alcune persone trovano penose per sé le spiegazioni.


Assolutamente vero, nulla vieta di pensare che chi lo fa sia un po' stronzo.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Esatto, alla fine si possono solo guardare i fatti.

Il resto è fuffa, lascia il tempo che trova.

Qualunque sia il motivo...
Lui ha fatto questa scelta. 

Sia che abbia agito da coglione buttando via qualcosa di bello con leggerezza, sia che la decisione sia stata ponderata e sofferta e magari “obbligata” da condizioni esterne...

Il risultato quello è. 
Avrebbe senso cercare di riconquistare un uomo probabilmente solo nel secondo caso.
Peccato per il paradosso, perché proprio nel secondo caso avrebbe anche più senso rispettare la sua scelta, se lo ami.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Cosa c'è  "di male". Per te forse nulla, per lui magari qualcosa di male c'è.
> Non ti ha "lasciata per troppo amore". Ti ha lasciata perché in un ipotetico rapporto costi/benefici evidentemente gli costi troppo.
> Quale che ne sia il motivo  (da un'altra amante per passare al rischio sgamo e concludere al troppo sbattimento).
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero, nulla vieta di pensare che chi lo fa sia un po' stronzo.


Vabbè, ma questa può essere utile per chi si distacca più facilmente se prova rabbia.
E la rabbia può mascherare altri sentimenti più penosi.

Come dice Orbis a un certo punto può essere troppo sbatti.
Oppure lui usava aiutino e il medico gli ha detto che è pericoloso.
È penoso dover dire una cosa del genere.

Come per tutte le cose le ragioni degli altri  si possono ipotizzare, ma servono?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esatto, alla fine si possono solo guardare i fatti.
> 
> Il resto è fuffa, lascia il tempo che trova.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Cosa c'è  "di male". Per te forse nulla, per lui magari qualcosa di male c'è.
> Non ti ha "lasciata per troppo amore". Ti ha lasciata perché in un ipotetico rapporto costi/benefici evidentemente gli costi troppo.
> Quale che ne sia il motivo  (da un'altra amante per passare al rischio sgamo e concludere al troppo sbattimento).
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non eri innamorato allora... l’amore non finisce in tre giorni dai...


No, non lo ero.
Sicura che lui fosse DAVVERO innamorato ?
Se si è innamorati non si sparisce in quel modo..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Io  capisco il dispiacere. Però io non ci vedo niente di strano. La vostra relazione era qualcosa che probabilmente lo prendeva parecchio e ha  pensato che valesse la piena di concentrarsi sulla sua famiglia e in qualche modo tenere in piedi quello che d’importante ha costruito. Io lo capisco e rispettarei la sua scelta se davvero gli vuoi bene. Poi ovvio che le motivazioni vere le conosce solo lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ti capisco, credimi.
> Ma quello che un po' ho capito di queste storie è che quello che deve mantenere un certo equilibrio e una certa compostezza per non farsi beccare è chi tradisce. Il che è rischioso, ha i suoi lati negativi. Tu vedi il bello perché il bello ti prendevi, l'eccitazione, la fuga dall'ordinario, e sicuramente anche lui ma rispetto a te paga un prezzo troppo alto: ovvero il suo mondo, la sua vita familiare rispetto a te.
> Per lui la bilancia pesa di più dal suo lato, e rischiare ogni giorno, mentire, il pensiero dei figli, lo ha portato a chiudere.
> L'amante paga sempre il prezzo, a meno che casi RARi lui lascia la moglie (2% dei casi).


Esatto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tornano sempre nel loro focolare domestico... Fosse anche la storia più bella, con tutti gli ingredienti messi a posto, niente da fare nel momento più clou della storia tornano dalla moglie.


Quasi sempre.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tanti di noi sono in cerca di qualcuno che ci faccia sentire importanti.
> Un'amico che ci racconti una confidenza, una moglie per il quale essere l'unico uomo, un amante che impazzisca per noi, un figlio.
> L'intimità raggiunta è un meraviglioso punto di arrivo che attribuisce quel senso che mancava alla nostra dimensione.
> Sentirsi esclusi da tutto questo sembra non faccia stare bene.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questa può essere utile per chi si distacca più facilmente se prova rabbia.
> E la rabbia può mascherare altri sentimenti più penosi.
> 
> Come dice Orbis a un certo punto può essere troppo sbatti.
> ...


Servono per quello che ho scritto sopra.
Servono per la propria autostima, servono a illuderci di fare parte di qualcosa, di avere uno scopo, di poter credere o sperare in qualcosa.
Servono anche a crearsi illusioni, ma non è che essere realisti renda tutti felici o sereni. 
Sono antidoti, a volte necessari.
Io penso che lui sia un po' stronzo. E' un pensiero utile anche alla nostra amica, perché dà ancora la speranza che ci siano uomini che non lo siano. All'opposto chi ha perso la speranza è colei che è giunta ad affermare che gli uomini sono tutti stronzi. Perché dichiara di non avere più alcun progetto. Quindi sì, lui è stronzo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non eri innamorato allora... l’amore non finisce in tre giorni dai...


Ma forse proprio perché si capisce che i sentimenti stanno diventando importanti che si prendono le distanze per non allontanarsi troppo da quello che si ha a casa
Finché le relazioni restano bolle dove staccare la spina e non allontanano vanno bene, se le cose cambiano trovo corretto allontanarsi e capire cosa si vuole veramente, cosa è prioritario. Se ci sono figli di mezzo per me esiste una soluzione sola


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non lo ero.
> Sicura che lui fosse DAVVERO innamorato ?
> Se si è innamorati non si sparisce in quel modo..


Ovvio. :up:
Non si è molto razionali se si è innamorati.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Servono per quello che ho scritto sopra.
> Servono per la propria autostima, servono a illuderci di fare parte di qualcosa, di avere uno scopo, di poter credere o sperare in qualcosa.
> Servono anche a crearsi illusioni, ma non è che essere realisti renda tutti felici o sereni.
> Sono antidoti, a volte necessari.
> Io penso che lui sia un po' stronzo. E' un pensiero utile anche alla nostra amica, perché dà ancora la speranza che ci siano uomini che non lo siano. All'opposto chi ha perso la speranza è colei che è giunta ad affermare che gli uomini sono tutti stronzi. Perché dichiara di non avere più alcun progetto. Quindi sì, lui è stronzo.


Per me no.
È sposato . Ha preso una decisione che può condividere o può essere una cosa sua che riguarda que parte di vita in cui non entri
Le ha detto chiaro che la pensa (per me è la verità) ma che ha bisogno di concentrarsi altrove


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma forse proprio perché si capisce che i sentimenti stanno diventando importanti che si prendono le distanze per non allontanarsi troppo da quello che si ha a casa
> Finché le relazioni restano bolle dove staccare la spina e non allontanano vanno bene, se le cose cambiano trovo corretto allontanarsi e capire cosa si vuole veramente, cosa è prioritario. Se ci sono figli di mezzo per me esiste una soluzione sola


Quoto. Io lo feci. Staccai la spina di botto. Perché rivedersi, parlarne è inutile, è solo altro combustibile..come in tutte le storie ..no contact e basta. E pensare non a cosa non si avrà piu da quella persona, ma da quella che si è sposata perché proiettarsi sempre sull amante fa allontanare dalla moglie..e io dovendo decidere chi perdere..non avevo dubbi.  Certo mi è mancata...ho sofferto...ma non si può avere entrambe, si rischi di perdere cio a cui tieni...per sempre! Poi dopo mesi e mesi o anni puoi anche riprendere il buono che c è e restare amici.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no.
> È sposato . Ha preso una decisione che può condividere o può essere una cosa sua che riguarda que parte di vita in cui non entri
> Le ha detto chiaro che la pensa (per me è la verità) ma che ha bisogno di concentrarsi altrove


Che abbia fatto bene razionalmente parlando non discuto.
Che sia un po' stronzo neppure. Ha preso una decisione per sé (giusto), facendo stare male lei (che non è giusto).
Dopo due anni qualche spiegazione in più non sarebbe guastata, altrimenti per la nostra amica la sensazione di essere stata usata e presa per il culo non va via facilmente.
Poi, va beh, sappiamo che di solito va sempre così, se non peggio.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Perché dici che ti ha mollata nel momento in cui la storia andava alla grande ?
> Quali comportamenti suoi ti facevano credere che la storia andava alla grande ?
> Spesso c’è un errore di interpretazione dei comportamenti; ne ho sentiti diversi qui.
> ...


Lui è sempre stato uno molto attento e controllato... è sempre stato uno "niente messaggi alla sera o nel week end o in vacanza" a nessun costo.
La nostra relazione era molto metodica dal punto di vista degli incontri...una sera a settimana in cui lui raccontava della classica partita di calcio coi colleghi e un pranzo a settimana, cosicchè anche i colleghi non avessero modo di sparlare.
Tutto sotto controllo...sempre...
Poi improvvisamente a giugno, ha mollato tutto il suo self control... e cercava di vedermi tutte le volte che poteva... ha cominciato a fantasticare su di noi... ha cominciato a farmi telefonate di nascosto all'improvviso in momenti impensabili... insomma, secondo me finalmente ha cominciato a godersi appieno la storia... finalmente secondo me lasciandosi andare, si è innamorato.
Tutto questo fino a fine ottobre...poi, dopo il ponte dei morti in cui per ovvie ragioni non ci siamo visti e sentiti, si è raggelato...e da lì è stato precipitare della situazione...fino a lasciarmi.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Io lo feci. Staccai la spina di botto. Perché rivedersi, parlarne è inutile, è solo altro combustibile..come in tutte le storie ..no contact e basta. E pensare non a cosa non si avrà piu da quella persona, ma da quella che si è sposata perché proiettarsi sempre sull amante fa allontanare dalla moglie..e io dovendo decidere chi perdere..non avevo dubbi.  Certo mi è mancata...ho sofferto...ma non si può avere entrambe, si rischi di perdere cio a cui tieni...per sempre! *Poi dopo mesi e mesi o anni puoi anche riprendere il buono che c è e restare amici.*


Ma anche no, grazie.
Letta così questa storia sembra un rapporto in cui tu decidi anche per lei.
Ovviamente non sarà andata così, immagino.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio. :up:
> Non si è molto razionali se si è innamorati.


Io ne sono sicura.
Lui è davvero molto molto molto razionale e controllato...e per tirar fuori la sua parte emozionale ho dovuto aspettare tantissimo...
Ribadisco...è per questo che l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che si sia spaventato per aver perso il controllo della situazione


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io ne sono sicura.
> Lui è davvero molto molto molto razionale e controllato...e per tirar fuori la sua parte emozionale ho dovuto aspettare tantissimo...
> Ribadisco...è per questo che l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che si sia spaventato per aver perso il controllo della situazione


Questa spiegazione, lo sai, alimenta la speranza che ritorni.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Io lo feci. Staccai la spina di botto. Perché rivedersi, parlarne è inutile, è solo altro combustibile..come in tutte le storie ..no contact e basta. E pensare non a cosa non si avrà piu da quella persona, ma da quella che si è sposata perché proiettarsi sempre sull amante fa allontanare dalla moglie..e io dovendo decidere chi perdere..non avevo dubbi.  Certo mi è mancata...ho sofferto...ma non si può avere entrambe, si rischi di perdere cio a cui tieni...per sempre! Poi dopo mesi e mesi o anni puoi anche riprendere il buono che c è e restare amici.



Ecco...questa è molto vicina alla mia tesi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato uno molto attento e controllato... è sempre stato uno "niente messaggi alla sera o nel week end o in vacanza" a nessun costo.
> La nostra relazione era molto metodica dal punto di vista degli incontri...una sera a settimana in cui lui raccontava della classica partita di calcio coi colleghi e un pranzo a settimana, cosicchè anche i colleghi non avessero modo di sparlare.
> Tutto sotto controllo...sempre...
> Poi improvvisamente a giugno, ha mollato tutto il suo self control... e cercava di vedermi tutte le volte che poteva... ha cominciato a fantasticare su di noi... ha cominciato a farmi telefonate di nascosto all'improvviso in momenti impensabili... insomma, secondo me finalmente ha cominciato a godersi appieno la storia... finalmente secondo me lasciandosi andare, si è innamorato.
> Tutto questo fino a fine ottobre...poi, dopo il ponte dei morti in cui per ovvie ragioni non ci siamo visti e sentiti, si è raggelato...e da lì è stato precipitare della situazione...fino a lasciarmi.


Lui è sempre stato attento. Significa che non voleva essere beccato. Quindi può essere bastato un discorso in famiglia sull’argomento  (anche in seguito a un film o a una vicenda di persone vicine, come ho detto) per fargli sentire il pericolo e scegliere di lasciar perdere.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che abbia fatto bene razionalmente parlando non discuto.
> Che sia un po' stronzo neppure. Ha preso una decisione per sé (giusto), facendo stare male lei (che non è giusto).
> Dopo due anni qualche spiegazione in più non sarebbe guastata, altrimenti per la nostra amica la sensazione di essere stata usata e presa per il culo non va via facilmente.
> Poi, va beh, sappiamo che di solito va sempre così, se non peggio.


Piu che presa per il culo e usata...sento come se stessimo buttando via una cosa bellissima senza motivo.
Motivo che lui non mi ha dato.
O meglio la sua spiegazione non mi ha convinta e io se non capisco divento matta.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no, grazie.
> Letta così questa storia sembra un rapporto in cui tu decidi anche per lei.
> Ovviamente non sarà andata così, immagino.



Beh...in questi rapporti è difficile che si decida in due...uno lo fa e l'altra si adegua


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa spiegazione, lo sai, alimenta la speranza che ritorni.



non tornerà credimi... la sua razionalità lo terrà lontano


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Piu che presa per il culo e usata...sento come se stessimo buttando via una cosa bellissima senza motivo.
> Motivo che lui non mi ha dato.
> O meglio la sua spiegazione non mi ha convinta e io se non capisco divento matta.


Bellissima per te, libera, per lui che tremava se la moglie chiedeva il suo cellulare per fare una telefonata o usare il navigatore e che “sono anni che ...” era una balla, per lui era stress.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io  capisco il dispiacere. Però io non ci vedo niente di strano. La vostra relazione era qualcosa che probabilmente lo prendeva parecchio e ha  pensato che valesse la piena di concentrarsi sulla sua famiglia e in qualche modo tenere in piedi quello che d’importante ha costruito. Io lo capisco e rispettarei la sua scelta se davvero gli vuoi bene. Poi ovvio che le motivazioni vere le conosce solo lui.


Si e no, per me.
Se tu non releghi una persona al rango di mero diversivo, almeno un minimo di tempo e di spiegazioni gliele concedi.
Non dico uno stillicidio di incontri struggenti a base di lacrime.
Dico che magari a una persona con cui hai scopato per due anni un incontro a quattr'occhi lo dai. Ma non lo so... Sarebbe un mio bisogno per prima. Non è che per due anni scopi " senza pensieri", e poi tutti i pensieri si affollano in modo da non poterli esprimere. Sono balle. Non è che l'altro d'improvviso diventa niente, dopo due anni. Evidentemente in due anni e' stato quello di ora, e non parlo di attrazione  (che può finire). Parlo di come ed in quale misura l'altro non è un succedaneo di un muro con cui parlare, ma un interlocutore. E ste robe spesso si capiscono a storia finita.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io ne sono sicura.
> Lui è davvero molto molto molto razionale e controllato...e per tirar fuori la sua parte emozionale ho dovuto aspettare tantissimo...
> Ribadisco...è per questo che l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che si sia spaventato per aver perso il controllo della situazione


Se é come scrivi si sarà fermato un attimo a fare un bilancio costi/benefici e ha mollato.
Se tra di voi non c'era progettualità alcuna è abbastanza ovvio che la fiamma prima o poi dovesse affievolirsi, e l'unico con qualcosa da perdere perché impegnato e con figli è lui. Anch'io lasciai la mia amante senza una spiegazione perché spiegazione non c'era.
La spiegazione era nella realtà dei fatti, io impegnato, lei no.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che abbia fatto bene razionalmente parlando non discuto.
> Che sia un po' stronzo neppure. Ha preso una decisione per sé (giusto), facendo stare male lei (che non è giusto).
> Dopo due anni qualche spiegazione in più non sarebbe guastata, altrimenti la sensazione di essere stata usata e presa per il culo non va via facilmente.


Ricevetti questa accusa. Invece era il contrario. Ci tenevo tantissimo ma se si sa che non c è futuro e se vuoi il bene di quella persona e il tuo e della tua famiglia, delle tue figlie...devi solo chiudere, manco c è da spiegare perche in due anni sicuro lo avranno affrontato il discorso. Io non mi sarei mai perdonato se, colti in fragrante, la sua famiglia sarebbe stata distrutta (o lesionata come è ora la mia). L amante di mia moglie nell' unico incontro avuto mi ha chiesto scusa, era sincero...e io ho detto ''ora non vale''..lui ''so cose inevitabili a volte''...io ho detto ''no..si può sempre scegliere fino a dove arrivare come tempi, modi ecc...e voi due non avete scelto se non prendere in giro per troppo tempo me e tua moglie''..la comodità di non scegliere, senza mai valutare conseguenze reali non ipotetiche. Poi gli chiesi..''se ti avessi fatto cio che tu hai fatto a me (siamo conoscenti)..accetteresti un scusa era inevitabile...sai com'è''..ovviamente ha abbassato lo sguardo.. Non ho mai detto nulla alla moglie, la conosco, la incontro, e dentro ''sogno'' sempre di farlo...perché ognuno deve prendere le proprie responsabilità...lui mi disse non lo dire però capisco se lo fai...e mi prendo mie responsabilità..ma penso che non ha capito e mai capirà cosa succede a un matrimonio dopo un evento del genere. Era sofferente per la scoperta, era innamorato..e penso avrebbe forse portato avanti.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io  capisco il dispiacere. Però io non ci vedo niente di strano. La vostra relazione era qualcosa che probabilmente lo prendeva parecchio e ha  pensato che valesse la piena di concentrarsi sulla sua famiglia e in qualche modo tenere in piedi quello che d’importante ha costruito. Io lo capisco e rispettarei la sua scelta se davvero gli vuoi bene. Poi ovvio che le motivazioni vere le conosce solo lui.


Quoto 
Rispettare la sua scelta è dovuto


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima per te, libera, per lui che tremava se la moglie chiedeva il suo cellulare per fare una telefonata o usare il navigatore e che “sono anni che ...” era una balla, per lui era stress.


Mizzega, se anche questo è stress...
Per me al limite è adrenalina.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Io lo feci. Staccai la spina di botto. Perché rivedersi, parlarne è inutile, è solo altro combustibile..come in tutte le storie ..no contact e basta. E pensare non a cosa non si avrà piu da quella persona, ma da quella che si è sposata perché proiettarsi sempre sull amante fa allontanare dalla moglie..e io dovendo decidere chi perdere..non avevo dubbi.  Certo mi è mancata...ho sofferto...ma non si può avere entrambe, si rischi di perdere cio a cui tieni...per sempre! Poi dopo mesi e mesi o anni puoi anche riprendere il buono che c è e restare amici.


Guarda.
Se uno mi butta dalla finestra dall'oggi al domani  (e ieri invece non aveva pensieri), difficilmente avrà un futuro da amico.


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tornano sempre nel loro focolare domestico... Fosse anche la storia più bella, con tutti gli ingredienti messi a posto, niente da fare nel momento più clou della storia tornano dalla moglie.


....o dal marito



lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Piu che presa per il culo e usata...sento come se stessimo buttando via una cosa bellissima senza motivo.
> Motivo che lui non mi ha dato.
> O meglio la sua spiegazione non mi ha convinta e io se non capisco divento matta.


...ho sempre il dubbio che alla fine cavilleresti su ogni spiegazione....


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Che stress ste storie non lo rifarei ma mai solo leggere mi ricordo... Per carità meglio una vita piattissima routine

Sono vecchia


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Se uno mi butta dalla finestra dall'oggi al domani  (e ieri invece non aveva pensieri), difficilmente avrà un futuro da amico.


Invece lo siamo. Fare una scelta che alla lunga fa bene anche all'altro è un grande gesto. In futuro la nostra amica capirà...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mizzega, se anche questo è stress...
> Per me al limite è adrenalina.


No, Danny.
É stress.
Avere da tenere sotto controllo tutto il tempo il telefono è uno stress paz-ze-sco.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se é come scrivi si sarà fermato un attimo a fare un bilancio costi/benefici e ha mollato.
> Se tra di voi non c'era progettualità alcuna è abbastanza ovvio che la fiamma prima o poi dovesse affievolirsi, e l'unico con qualcosa da perdere perché impegnato e con figli è lui. Anch'io lasciai la mia amante senza una spiegazione perché spiegazione non c'era.
> La spiegazione era nella realtà dei fatti, io impegnato, lei no.


La spiegazione. (la hai scritta tu non molto tempo fa) era che con la tua amante non avevi nessuna implicazione diversa dalla scopata. E capisco che finisce la scopata e non c'è molto da dire se non  "finita la ginnastica". Non credo che nemmeno lei si sia strappata i capelli per questo motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Io una volta ho incontrato in pizzeria un conoscente (fratello, che avevo visto qualche volta a Natale, della moglie di un parente) con una tizia. Lui si è impegnato a spiegare salutandomi che era una collega, facendomi capire con il suo imbarazzo che era l’amante. A me non fregava niente e non l’ho riferito né alla sorella, né al parente, né figuriamoci alla moglie che avevo visto due volte. 
Lui invece potrebbe  avere pensato che così come aveva incrociato me (eravamo fuori zona entrambi) avrebbe potuto incontrare persone più pericolose e decidere di chiudere? 
Io incroci con persone in queste situazioni ne ho avuti parecchi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato attento. Significa che non voleva essere beccato. Quindi può essere bastato un discorso in famiglia sull’argomento  (anche in seguito a un film o a una vicenda di persone vicine, come ho detto) per fargli sentire il pericolo e scegliere di lasciar perdere.


Brunetta... io non dico che non sia possibile... mi sembra impossibile che non me ne abbia parlato tutto qua.
cosa ci sarebbe stato di male a dire guarda...la situazione a casa sta diventando pericolosa...prendiamoci un attimo per capire e se il rischio è reale dobbiamo chiudere.
No??


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che stress ste storie non lo rifarei ma mai solo leggere mi ricordo... Per carità meglio una vita piattissima routine
> 
> Sono vecchia


Concordo. A me alla lunga sinceramente prevale piu l angoscia del tunnel senza uscita che avevo che il piacere della cosa.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece lo siamo. Fare una scelta che fa bene all altro è un grande gesto. In futuro la nostra amica capirà...


Non credo alla trombamicizia.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece lo siamo. Fare una scelta che fa bene all altro è un grande gesto. In futuro la nostra amica capirà...


Ma non prendiamoci in giro che le scelte si fanno per sè.

Al limite fanno bene _anche_ all’altro, ma non porterei gli effetti collaterali come modello di virtù e altruismo.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....o dal marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...o sempre il dubbio che alla fine cavilleresti su ogni spiegazione....




No non cavillerei...
Due sono le cose che poteva dire se realmente voleva lasciarmi senza che io chiedessi appello:
- ho incontrato un'altra
- mia moglie sta mangiando la foglia, devo tornare al mio posto

Quindi... perchè rischiare che io ti ammorbi perchè non mi hai convinta se invece sapevi come "farmi fuori" senza conseguenze per te?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Brunetta... io non dico che non sia possibile... mi sembra impossibile che non me ne abbia parlato tutto qua.
> cosa ci sarebbe stato di male a dire guarda...la situazione a casa sta diventando pericolosa...*prendiamoci* un *attimo* per capire e se il rischio è reale dobbiamo chiudere.
> No??


No. Già così stai pensando ai perché e a come potresti... figurati dicendoti che ha paura. Lo avresti rassicurato di poter essere ancora più prudenti.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece lo siamo. Fare una scelta che alla lunga fa bene anche all'altro è un grande gesto. In futuro la nostra amica capirà...



Alla lunga può anche essere un grande gesto. Perchè mi lascia libera...
il fatto è che io uno libero non lo voglio.
Non voglio rotture di ca....ehm


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Piu che presa per il culo e usata...sento come se stessimo buttando via una cosa bellissima senza motivo. Motivo che lui non mi ha dato. O meglio la sua spiegazione non mi ha convinta e io se non capisco divento matta.


  La contraddizione sta nel fatto che prima dici di voler essere solo la sua amante, poi quando lui stacca la spina vorresti riallacciare un rapporto. Se le cose erano chiare già dall' inizio, come hai scritto, perchè cerchi di riattaccarti a lui? Non eri forse consapevole che accettando quel ruolo e a quelle condizioni la cosa sarebbe finita quando uno dei due lo avesse deciso? Le sue motivazioni appartengono a lui e lui solo, potremmo andare avanti nel forum a parlarne per secoli, non si riuscirebbe in mezzo mille ipotesi sapere quale sia la buona nemmeno se lui te la dicesse, potrebbe essere solo una scusa. Rispetta la sua volontà e le sue decisioni, anche se per te provasse qualcosa nessuno ti autorizza ad intrometterti nella sua vita e di per se ciò non è una giustificazione per farlo.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima per te, libera, per lui che tremava se la moglie chiedeva il suo cellulare per fare una telefonata o usare il navigatore e che “sono anni che ...” era una balla, per lui era stress.



Anche in quello era tutto perfettamente studiato.
No Bru...non era stress...te la boccio


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Brunetta... io non dico che non sia possibile... mi sembra impossibile che non me ne abbia parlato tutto qua.
> *cosa ci sarebbe stato di male a dire guarda...la situazione a casa sta diventando pericolosa...prendiamoci un attimo per capire e se il rischio è reale dobbiamo chiudere.*
> No??





lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No non cavillerei...
> *Due sono le cose che poteva dire se realmente voleva lasciarmi senza che io chiedessi appello*:
> - ho incontrato un'altra
> - *mia moglie sta mangiando la foglia, devo tornare al mio posto*
> ...


Però qui ti contraddici.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Alla lunga può anche essere un grande gesto. Perchè mi lascia libera...
> il fatto è che io uno libero non lo voglio.
> Non voglio rotture di ca....ehm


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non prendiamoci in giro che le scelte si fanno per sè.
> 
> Al limite fanno bene _anche_ all’altro, ma non porterei gli effetti collaterali come modello di virtù e altruismo.


Quoto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no, per me.
> Se tu non releghi una persona al rango di mero diversivo, almeno un minimo di tempo e di spiegazioni gliele concedi.
> Non dico uno stillicidio di incontri struggenti a base di lacrime.
> Dico che magari a una persona con cui hai scopato per due anni un incontro a quattr'occhi lo dai. Ma non lo so... Sarebbe un mio bisogno per prima. Non è che per due anni scopi " senza pensieri", e poi tutti i pensieri si affollano in modo da non poterli esprimere. Sono balle. Non è che l'altro d'improvviso diventa niente, dopo due anni. Evidentemente in due anni e' stato quello di ora, e non parlo di attrazione  (che può finire). Parlo di come ed in quale misura l'altro non è un succedaneo di un muro con cui parlare, ma un interlocutore. E ste robe spesso si capiscono a storia finita.


Esatto! Quoto!


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che stress ste storie non lo rifarei ma mai solo leggere mi ricordo... Per carità meglio una vita piattissima routine
> 
> Sono vecchia


Sei soddisfatta.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo alla trombamicizia.


Infatti non trombiamo. Ci siamo voluti bene, abbiamo vacillato nei nostri matrimoni, e dopo un lungo distacco siamo amici. Mi conosce come pochi. Lei ora ha altra storiae ho capito che per lei ora è un diversivo sessuale emozionale alla routine matrimoniale. Non lo capisco, non condivido ma contenta lei. Abbiamo avuto due lezioni differenti dallo stesso evento. .. allora ne ero anche geloso..ora nun me ne frega..spero solo non venga beccata, e come tutti sottovaluta gli effetti.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, Danny.
> É stress.
> Avere da tenere sotto controllo tutto il tempo il telefono è uno stress paz-ze-sco.


Ma fartene un altro, no?
Poi con i cellulari moderni hai anche l'Area Personale.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, Danny.
> É stress.
> Avere da tenere sotto controllo tutto il tempo il telefono è uno stress paz-ze-sco.



Nessuno stress...
ci sentivamo col suo tel aziendale...niente watsup...solo sms...e dalle 8 alle 18. dal lunedì al venerdì orario d'ufficio e orario in cui il tel era acceso.
Dopo quest'orario, telefono pulito, spento e messo nel cassetto del comodino di casa.
Lei ha libero accesso ai social, al telefono, ai messaggi... tutto del suo telefono "personale" e se lo chiedeva anche di quello aziendale...


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Alla lunga può anche essere un grande gesto. Perchè mi lascia libera...
> il fatto è che io uno libero non lo voglio.
> Non voglio rotture di ca....ehm


....e allora ti assumi il rischio, il patema d'animo non deve far parte della relazione....se nella vita siamo precari in una situazione del genere si è esponenzialmente precari, purtroppo non ci ci possono essere molti "ma" e "perchè"


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Già così stai pensando ai perché e a come potresti... figurati dicendoti che ha paura. Lo avresti rassicurato di poter essere ancora più prudenti.


No! ti dico di NO!
Sottolineo ancora una volta che non avrei mai voluto che la sua famiglia si sfasciasse. Quindi avrei compreso e lo avrei rispettato nella sua scelta


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I*o una volta ho incontrato in pizzeria un conoscente (fratello, che avevo visto qualche volta a Natale, della moglie di un parente) con una tizia*. Lui si è impegnato a spiegare salutandomi che era una collega, facendomi capire con il suo imbarazzo che era l’amante. A me non fregava niente e non l’ho riferito né alla sorella, né al parente, né figuriamoci alla moglie che avevo visto due volte.
> Lui invece potrebbe  avere pensato che così come aveva incrociato me (eravamo fuori zona entrambi) avrebbe potuto incontrare persone più pericolose e decidere di chiudere?
> Io incroci con persone in queste situazioni ne ho avuti parecchi.


Sto contando le amanti presunte che avrei avuto negli ultimi dieci anni, se chi mi conosce usasse questo parametro di giudizio.
Non siamo in Sicilia negli anni '50 e vedere un uomo insieme a una donna non fa di loro automaticamente amanti.
Anche se dalle mie parti mi è capitata la stessa situazione in cui tuo ho incrociato altre persone essendo in compagnia di un'amica.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non prendiamoci in giro che le scelte si fanno per sè.
> 
> Al limite fanno bene _anche_ all’altro, ma non porterei gli effetti collaterali come modello di virtù e altruismo.


Sbagli. Spesso a quei tempi immaginavo le conseguenze di un eventuale scoperta a casa sua. E mi sarei sentito una merda...perche lo ero. Quindi stop. Le parentesi le devi chiudere...anzi non vanno proprio aperte. Io ora non la aprirei mai..ero ingenuo allora.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La contraddizione sta nel fatto che prima dici di voler essere solo la sua amante, poi quando lui stacca la spina vorresti riallacciare un rapporto. Se le cose erano chiare già dall' inizio, come hai scritto, perchè cerchi di riattaccarti a lui? Non eri forse consapevole che accettando quel ruolo e a quelle condizioni la cosa sarebbe finita quando uno dei due lo avesse deciso? Le sue motivazioni appartengono a lui e lui solo, potremmo andare avanti nel forum a parlarne per secoli, non si riuscirebbe in mezzo mille ipotesi sapere quale sia la buona nemmeno se lui te la dicesse, potrebbe essere solo una scusa. Rispetta la sua volontà e le sue decisioni, anche se per te provasse qualcosa nessuno ti autorizza ad intrometterti nella sua vita e di per se ciò non è una giustificazione per farlo.


Nessuna contraddizione.
Il mio cruccio è non sapere perchè nel momento più bello della storia d'improvviso da oggi a domani ha chiuso.
Ma poi scusa...dopo più di due anni neanche una spiegazione e devo star zitta? e che sono una bambola? sono l'amante...abbiamo condiviso molto più che un letto in tutto quel tempo...vera o finta una spiegazione me la merito. In veste di essere umano.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però qui ti contraddici.


non vedo la contraddizione perdonami...illuminami


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13765


Per me è così...
lo è da quando mi sono separata...
non ho più fiducia negli uomini...preferisco non costruire nulla e prendermi solo il bello delle relazioni.
Sbaglio? Chi può dirlo!


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sbagli. Spesso a quei tempi immaginavo le conseguenze di un eventuale scoperta a casa sua. E mi sarei sentito una merda...perche lo ero. Quindi stop. Le parentesi le devi chiudere...anzi non vanno proprio aperte. Io ora non la aprirei mai..ero ingenuo allora.


Guarda che non ho detto che non ti saresti sentito una merda o responsabile.

Ho detto che non credo che sia la motivazione principale della scelta di troncare.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non prendiamoci in giro che le scelte si fanno per sè.
> 
> Al limite fanno bene _anche_ all’altro, ma non porterei gli effetti collaterali come modello di virtù e altruismo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No! ti dico di NO!
> Sottolineo ancora una volta che non avrei mai voluto che la sua famiglia si sfasciasse. Quindi avrei compreso e lo avrei rispettato nella sua scelta


Sottovaluti che lui non è nella tua testa.
Non immagina le parole che vorresti sentirti dire. E ha scelto di dirti la roba più generica possibile. E la ha condita con un  "mi mancherai" che fa tanto love story andata a ramengo, ma pure sempre love story.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....e allora ti assumi il rischio, il patema d'animo non deve far parte della relazione....se nella vita siamo precari in una situazione del genere si è esponenzialmente precari, purtroppo non ci ci possono essere molti "ma" e "perchè"


Ma qui non è patema d'animo... 
non mi ha rispettata... ha chiuso senza dirmi perchè.
un "non me la sento di andare avanti" dopo due anni non mi basta.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No non cavillerei...
> Due sono le cose che poteva dire se realmente voleva lasciarmi senza che io chiedessi appello:
> - ho incontrato un'altra
> - mia moglie sta mangiando la foglia, devo tornare al mio posto
> ...


E' quel che dico.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La spiegazione. (la hai scritta tu non molto tempo fa) era che con la tua amante non avevi nessuna implicazione diversa dalla scopata. E capisco che finisce la scopata e non c'è molto da dire se non  "finita la ginnastica". Non credo che nemmeno lei si sia strappata i capelli per questo motivo.


Diciamo che ho sempre escluso la componente sentimentale.
C'era sicuramente una forte intesa sessuale e diverse affinità (interessi in comune).

I capelli non se l'è strappati ma cominciai a ritrarmi quando una sera arrivò uno squillo sospetto (con numero nascosto) prima a me e subito dopo sul telefono della mia compagna.

Sono sparito dalla sua vita senza un perché e a suo modo me l'ha fatta pagare dopo..


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sottovaluti che lui non è nella tua testa.
> Non immagina le parole che vorresti sentirti dire. E ha scelto di dirti la roba più generica possibile. E la ha condita con un  "mi mancherai" che fa tanto love story andata a ramengo, ma pure sempre love story.



No no...niente mi mancherai.

Non è nella mia testa dopo due anni e passa? Dai...

Ripeto ancora una volta che se avesse voluto farmi fuori senza conseguenze poteva dirmi "torno da mia moglie perchè è giusto così"
"ho trovato una col culo più bello del tuo" come diceva qualcuno prima...

Tutte motivazioni per me inappellabili. E credimi...lo sa, lo sa eccome


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' quel che dico.


Ma perché non lo sa.
Ti immagini se le avesse chiesto. "cosa vuoi sentirti dire"?


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione.
> Il mio cruccio è non sapere perchè nel momento più bello della storia d'improvviso da oggi a domani ha chiuso.
> Ma poi scusa...dopo più di due anni neanche una spiegazione e devo star zitta? e che sono una bambola? sono l'amante...abbiamo condiviso molto più che un letto in tutto quel tempo...vera o finta una spiegazione me la merito. In veste di essere umano.



Ciao, benvenuta 

Lui la spiegazione che basta a lui te l'ha data.

E' a te che non basta. Ma è un problema tuo. 

Ho avuto un amante che mi ha rotto il cazzo per mesi quando ho chiuso con lui. 
Ed era davvero rompermi il cazzo.
Perchè l'unica spiegazione che avevo per lui era che volevo chiudere. 
Non c'erano motivi particolari esterni che mi guidassero nella scelta.
Semplicemente mi ero resa conto che non avevo più spazio per lui. 

Il fatto è che a lui non bastava. E si era inventato un castello inenarrabile per darsi spiegazioni che gli confermassero cose.

Alla fine mi ero inventata una cagata (non vera) ma che rispondesse alle sue aspettative. 

Di fondo, a mio parere, non aveva ben capito che la nostra relazione era a tempo determinato.
E che per chiuderla non servivano (a me almeno) particolari condizioni. 
L'unica condizione era la fine del tempo con lui.

Mi ero resa conto che spiegarglielo sarebbe stato inutile. Dopo varai tentativi. 

Quindi ho abbozzato.

Da amante, io libera intendo, non ho mai avuto bisogno di particolari spiegazioni.
Fine significa fine. 

E non mi sentivo usata o non considerata. Era nei patti, la fine.
Ho sempre considerato corretta la dichiarazione. 

Le spiegazioni...a cosa servono?

Io sapevo il valore della relazione e dove era collocata in me. 
Tanto bastava. 

Concordo con @_spleen_ che ti dice di portare rispetto a quel che lui ti ha detto.

Non si può obbligare la gente a dire quel che si vuol sentirsi dire.


EDIT: il merito non esiste...sei essere umano a prescindere. Ma sei tu che te lo riconosci, mica gli altri o i meriti che gli altri ti danno.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto. Io lo feci. Staccai la spina di botto. Perché rivedersi, parlarne è inutile, è solo altro combustibile..come in tutte le storie ..no contact e basta. E pensare non a cosa non si avrà piu da quella persona, ma da quella che si è sposata perché proiettarsi sempre sull amante fa allontanare dalla moglie..e io dovendo decidere chi perdere..non avevo dubbi.  Certo mi è mancata...ho sofferto...ma non si può avere entrambe, si rischi di perdere cio a cui tieni...per sempre! Poi dopo mesi e mesi o anni puoi anche riprendere il buono che c è e restare amici.


Infatti tra noi è rimasto un buon rapporto
E posso esserne solo felice anche perché il motivo della chiusura non riguardava lui ma me


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> non vedo la contraddizione perdonami...illuminami


Hai ragione, ho letto di fretta!

Pardòn


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no, per me.
> Se tu non releghi una persona al rango di mero diversivo, almeno un minimo di tempo e di spiegazioni gliele concedi.
> Non dico uno stillicidio di incontri struggenti a base di lacrime.
> Dico che magari a una persona con cui hai scopato per due anni un incontro a quattr'occhi lo dai. Ma non lo so... Sarebbe un mio bisogno per prima. Non è che per due anni scopi " senza pensieri", e poi tutti i pensieri si affollano in modo da non poterli esprimere. Sono balle. Non è che l'altro d'improvviso diventa niente, dopo due anni. Evidentemente in due anni e' stato quello di ora, e non parlo di attrazione  (che può finire). Parlo di come ed in quale misura l'altro non è un succedaneo di un muro con cui parlare, ma un interlocutore. E ste robe spesso si capiscono a storia finita.


Ma chi ha detto che diventa niente? Verso l’altro non cambia nulla ma si fa una scelta che diventa a un certo punto necessaria se si comprende che la bolla non è più una bolla


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma fartene un altro, no?
> Poi con i cellulari moderni hai anche l'Area Personale.


Ah, se dovessi iniziare una nuova storia clandestina (e per come stanno andando le cose non è da escludere) è sicuro che passo allo smartphone di 'riserva'..


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuno stress...
> ci sentivamo col suo tel aziendale...niente watsup...solo sms...e dalle 8 alle 18. dal lunedì al venerdì orario d'ufficio e orario in cui il tel era acceso.
> Dopo quest'orario, telefono pulito, spento e messo nel cassetto del comodino di casa.
> Lei ha libero accesso ai social, al telefono, ai messaggi... tutto del suo telefono "personale" e se lo chiedeva anche di quello aziendale...


Infatti.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuno stress...
> ci sentivamo col suo tel aziendale...niente watsup...solo sms...e dalle 8 alle 18. dal lunedì al venerdì orario d'ufficio e orario in cui il tel era acceso.
> Dopo quest'orario, telefono pulito, spento e messo nel cassetto del comodino di casa.
> Lei ha libero accesso ai social, al telefono, ai messaggi... tutto del suo telefono "personale" e se lo chiedeva anche di quello aziendale...


Scientifici !


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione. Il mio cruccio è non sapere perchè nel momento più bello della storia d'improvviso da oggi a domani ha chiuso. Ma poi scusa...dopo più di due anni neanche una spiegazione e devo star zitta? e che sono una bambola? sono l'amante...abbiamo condiviso molto più che un letto in tutto quel tempo...vera o finta una spiegazione me la merito. In veste di essere umano.


  Invece penso che il tuo atteggiamento non sia da amante, sia da persona che prova dei sentimenti -forti- in contraddizione piena con il messaggio di presentazione nel forum nel quale descrivi il vostro rapporto solo come una unione di amanti. In verità probabilmente tu non sei riuscita affatto a separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale.  Non ti sto dicendo che tu come persona non abbia diritto a delle spiegazioni, ti sto dicendo che l'equivoco tra di voi è sul quel ruolo che hai descritto e che per quanto lui ti dica, sarai sempre in secondo piano rispetto alla sua relazione ufficiale. Del resto se ha mentito e taciuto alla moglie rispetto a te, cosa ti fa pensare che a te dirà la verità, dal momento che eri solo un momento di evasione fisica e magari anche sentimentale?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che diventa niente? Verso l’altro non cambia nulla ma si fa una scelta che diventa a un certo punto necessaria se si comprende che la bolla non è più una bolla


Boh. Insomma. Se sono due anni  (non due giorni e neppure due mesi) che mi frequenti, senza scomodare l'amore  (ma almeno un po' di affetto) il tempo davanti ad un caffè per dirmi di persona che  "hai paura" (per tradurre la tua ipotesi), secondo me si trova.
Come si è trovato il resto del tempo. E magari invece ti smazzi per conto tuo il fatto che ti manco tanto tanto.
Che detto in una messaggiata mi fa tanto di cosa detta mentre ci si scaccola il naso.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scientifici !


Ti scordi, oggi, di scoprire una relazione attraverso il cellulare. O perlomeno, se una persona è un minimo sgamata, non la vedrai mai usare il proprio, che sarà sempre disponibile, aperto, limpido, per mostrare che non ha nulla da nascondere.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Lui la spiegazione che basta a lui te l'ha data.
> 
> ...


Ciao, grazie 

Non siamo tutti uguali...
Ho dato a quest'uomo cose che lui nella sua vita non ha mai avuto...in termini emotivi...in termini di vicinanza durante una sospetta malattia...
Ho dato tutta me stessa a quelle ore che ci dedicavamo.
Io sono l'amante, ho messo in conto che prima o poi sarebbe finita, ma non mi piace "siccome sei l'amante incassa e taci"
Perchè allora quando ho fatto determinate cose per lui che esulavano dal mio ruolo di amante e quindi accompagnarlo a fare visite ed esami importanti, ai quali la moglie non aveva voglia di partecipare, e questo è solo un esempio, avrei potuto rispondere "fottiti non fa parte del mio ruolo"?
Scusa ma non ci sta... se proprio non per amore ma per affetto...una spiegazione è dovuta.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Insomma. Se sono due anni  (non due giorni e neppure due mesi) che mi frequenti, senza scomodare l'amore  (ma almeno un po' di affetto) il tempo davanti ad un caffè per dirmi di persona che  "hai paura" (per tradurre la tua ipotesi), secondo me si trova.
> Come si è trovato il resto del tempo. E magari invece ti smazzi per conto tuo il fatto che ti manco tanto tanto.
> Che detto in una messaggiata mi fa tanto di cosa detta mentre ci si scaccola il naso.


Razionalmente è giusto che accada, il problema è a volte il senso di colpa che spinge a sparire piuttosto che a spiegare...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho letto di fretta!
> 
> Pardòn


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Razionalmente è giusto che accada, il problema è a volte il senso di colpa che spinge a sparire piuttosto che a spiegare...


Si. Le lacrime di coccodrillo insomma


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma qui non è patema d'animo...
> non mi ha rispettata... ha chiuso senza dirmi perchè.
> un "non me la sento di andare avanti" dopo due anni non mi basta.


La penso in maniera diversa, nella tua situazione preferirei anch'io una spiegazione "vera" ma non credo che possiamo pretenderla


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece penso che il tuo atteggiamento non sia da amante, sia da persona che prova dei sentimenti -forti- in contraddizione piena con il messaggio di presentazione nel forum nel quale descrivi il vostro rapporto solo come una unione di amanti.


Le relazioni clandestine sono storicamente state il luogo dei sentimenti forti.
E l'amante è proprio, letteralmente, colui che prova passione per qualcosa o qualcuno, o che intreccia una relazione amorosa clandestina.
Ipotizzare che tutte queste relazioni amorose moderne viaggino tra i paletti dell'uso temporaneo di sé e di un altro è fallace.
Ognuno mette in queste relazioni tutto quello che ha e che è e in esse si palesa la persona.
Giustificare un comportamento individuale per attribuirlo alla situazione è come dare la colpa a Sfera dei sei morti in discoteca.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece penso che il tuo atteggiamento non sia da amante, sia da persona che prova dei sentimenti -forti- in contraddizione piena con il messaggio di presentazione nel forum nel quale descrivi il vostro rapporto solo come una unione di amanti. In verità probabilmente tu non sei riuscita affatto a separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale.  Non ti sto dicendo che tu come persona non abbia diritto a delle spiegazioni, ti sto dicendo che l'equivoco tra di voi è sul quel ruolo che hai descritto e che per quanto lui ti dica, sarai sempre in secondo piano rispetto alla sua relazione ufficiale. Del resto se ha mentito e taciuto alla moglie rispetto a te, cosa ti fa pensare che a te dirà la verità, dal momento che eri solo un momento di evasione fisica e magari anche sentimentale?



Non ho detto di averli tenuti separati. L'ho amato e lo amo, e lui, seppur ci sia arrivato dopo, si è innamorato di me.
Ho solo detto che mi andava bene questo tipo di relazione perchè per me poco impegnativa psicologicamente.
Ho detto che ho iniziato con un uomo sposato perchè non sono più in grado di avere una relazione sana visto che non riesco a fidarmi più degli uomini. e che quindi mi prendo il bello che una relazione clandestina ti da.
Io non ho detto che esigo la verità. Altrimenti mi scervellerei a vita. Ho detto che voglio una spiegazione, me la merito.
Vera o falsa ma convincente.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> La penso in maniera diversa, nella tua situazione preferirei anch'io una spiegazione "vera" ma non credo che possiamo pretenderla


Infatti non va pretesa.
Insistere e' masochismo puro.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Per me è così... lo è da quando mi sono separata... non ho più fiducia negli uomini...preferisco non costruire nulla e prendermi solo il bello delle relazioni. Sbaglio? Chi può dirlo!


 Il bello delle ralazioni cos'è? Il sesso occasionale?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> La penso in maniera diversa, nella tua situazione preferirei anch'io una spiegazione "vera" ma non credo che possiamo pretenderla



Non vera, plausibile. Esaustiva.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie
> 
> Non siamo tutti uguali...
> Ho dato a quest'uomo cose che lui nella sua vita non ha mai avuto...in termini emotivi...in termini di vicinanza durante una sospetta malattia...
> ...


Quindi, siccome tu hai dato allora lui adesso deve ripagarti con quel che tu desideri? 

Lui la sua spiegazione te l'ha data. E non era dovuta. 
Non se la sente di proseguire la vostra relazione. 

Il punto è che a te la cosa non soddisfa e non ti fa sentire Riconosciuta. 

Ma è un problema tuo. 
Di debiti e crediti. 

È sì, nei debiti e nei crediti l'amore non ha spazio. 
Forse neppure l'affetto. 

Mi spiace tu ti senta fatta fuori. 
Non è una bella sensazione. 

D'altro canto, come amante, tu eri fuori. 
Vivevate nel tempo e nello spazio del desiderio.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il bello delle ralazioni cos'è? Il sesso occasionale?



Intesa sessuale ed emotiva, la complicità, le coccole, le attenzioni, l'affetto


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato uno molto attento e controllato... è sempre stato uno "niente messaggi alla sera o nel week end o in vacanza" a nessun costo.
> La nostra relazione era molto metodica dal punto di vista degli incontri...una sera a settimana in cui lui raccontava della classica partita di calcio coi colleghi e un pranzo a settimana, cosicchè anche i colleghi non avessero modo di sparlare.
> Tutto sotto controllo...sempre...
> Poi improvvisamente a giugno, ha mollato tutto il suo self control... e cercava di vedermi tutte le volte che poteva... ha cominciato a fantasticare su di noi... ha cominciato a farmi telefonate di nascosto all'improvviso in momenti impensabili... insomma, secondo me finalmente ha cominciato a godersi appieno la storia... finalmente secondo me lasciandosi andare, si è innamorato.
> Tutto questo fino a fine ottobre...poi, dopo il ponte dei morti in cui per ovvie ragioni non ci siamo visti e sentiti, si è raggelato...e da lì è stato precipitare della situazione...fino a lasciarmi.


Voleva vederti tutte le volte che poteva e ti chiamava più spesso del solito... fantasticava su un futuro insieme...
E quante volte vi vedevate nei momenti di intesa frequentazione ?
Significa che doveva fare salti mortali al lavoro o inventarsi hobby nuovi a casa ?
Abitate vicino ?
Aumentare frequentazione può significare anche una porta chiusa a casa, fantasticare sul futuro purtroppo lo sanno fare in tanti, senza voler dire nulla. 
Mi spiace essere troppo razionale, ma non vedo un grande suo sacrificio a fare tutto questo: qualche incontro in più, qualche telefonata in più e bla bla bla. 
Guarda tutto questo da un’altra angolazione e dimmi credi che era veramente innamorato ?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non vera, plausibile. Esaustiva.


Tralasciando il vera, per lui e' plausibile ed esaustiva.
Ma cosa volevi: davvero che domandasse a te "cosa vuoi sentirti dire"? 

Eddai


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece penso che il tuo atteggiamento non sia da amante, sia da persona che prova dei sentimenti -forti- in contraddizione piena con il messaggio di presentazione nel forum nel quale descrivi il vostro rapporto solo come una unione di amanti. In verità probabilmente tu non sei riuscita affatto a separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale.  Non ti sto dicendo che tu come persona non abbia diritto a delle spiegazioni, ti sto dicendo che l'equivoco tra di voi è sul quel ruolo che hai descritto e che per quanto lui ti dica, sarai sempre in secondo piano rispetto alla sua relazione ufficiale. Del resto se ha mentito e taciuto alla moglie rispetto a te, cosa ti fa pensare che a te dirà la verità, dal momento che eri solo un momento di evasione fisica e magari anche sentimentale?


Ma dove sta scritto che in una unione di amanti non possano esserci sentimenti - forti o meno che siano?

Che si debba separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale?

Poi che magari, facendolo, si vive un poco meglio considerando le caratteristiche di parzialità che una relazione del genere necessariamente comporta, posso anche essere d'accordo.

E no, no e ancora no sulla manfrina del 'mente alla moglie/marito, mente a todos'. 
Ogni patto relazionale è unico.
E non è che non si possa essere chiari e onesti in una relazione clandestina perchè in mezzo ci sono altri patti traditi.

Dipende dalla persona porca miseria.
Contano gli individui e come decidono di rapportarsi l'uno all'altro.

Dico per me.
Una relazione clandestina è un rischio, è precaria, si colloca in un tempo "altro" da ritagliare a volte in modo funanbolico al quotidiano.

Tanto più ti metti in gioco, tanto più in un certo senso ti devi fidare. Spesso si esige anche più chiarezza, perchè si ha necessità di delimitare in modo netto i confini.
E se in un rapporto del genere sentissi l'esigenza di mentire lo chiuderei subito.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, siccome tu hai dato allora lui adesso deve ripagarti con quel che tu desideri?
> 
> Lui la sua spiegazione te l'ha data. E non era dovuta.
> Non se la sente di proseguire la vostra relazione.
> ...



Non era un rinfacciare sia chiaro... tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho sentito fino in fondo.
Era solo un esempio. Per dire che amante non vuol dire oggetto immeritevole di rispetto.
La sua non è una spiegazione è una mera comunicazione di servizio.
Non ci sta.
Non ha chiuso una relazione di solo sesso di tre mesi.
C'era molto di più, o non sarei qui a recriminare


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie
> 
> Non siamo tutti uguali...
> Ho dato a quest'uomo cose che lui nella sua vita non ha mai avuto...in termini emotivi...in termini di vicinanza durante una sospetta malattia...
> ...


Nessuno ha detto che devi tacere e incassare 
Lui ti ha detto che non se la sente più di continuare. Ti ha detto che ci pensa e però ha capito che la cosa giusta restare dove sta. 
Vederti probabilmente vorrebbe dire ricominciare proprio perché non è   che non hai Significato nulla. Le ultime volte diventano spesso le nuove volte. Probabilmente sa che  cederebbe e quindi Ha scelto così


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei soddisfatta.


Si tocca ferro


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Voleva vederti tutte le volte che poteva e ti chiamava più spesso del solito... fantasticava su un futuro insieme...
> E quante volte vi vedevate nei momenti di intesa frequentazione ?
> Significa che doveva fare salti mortali al lavoro o inventarsi hobby nuovi a casa ?
> Abitate vicino ?
> ...


Sono giorni che guardo tutto da tutte le angolazioni possibili.
Lui era innamorato.
E' cambiato nei limiti della sua relazione ufficiale. 
Ha ritagliato spazi che in realtà aveva anche prima ma che non "utilizzava" per riempirli di noi perchè non sentiva il trasporto necessario.
Per come è fatto caratterialmente, ne sono certa, si è innamorato


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che devi tacere e incassare
> Lui ti ha detto che non se la sente più di continuare. Ti ha detto che ci pensa e però ha capito che la cosa giusta restare dove sta.
> Vederti probabilmente vorrebbe dire ricominciare proprio perché non è   che non hai Significato nulla. Le ultime volte diventano spesso le nuove volte. Probabilmente sa che  cederebbe e quindi Ha scelto così


Oh.
Ma com'è che io invece vedo uno tendenzialmente stronzo e tu addirittura uno davanti a un bivio?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tralasciando il vera, per lui e' plausibile ed esaustiva.
> Ma cosa volevi: davvero che domandasse a te "cosa vuoi sentirti dire"?
> 
> Eddai



Ma esaustiva cosa???
Ma a cinquant'anni c'è davvero bisogno di chiedere cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
Non sei in grado di elaborare una spiegazione che possa "appagare" la persona con cui hai condiviso del tempo per più di due anni??
Dai per piacere...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che in una unione di amanti non possano esserci sentimenti - forti o meno che siano?
> 
> Che si debba separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma esaustiva cosa???
> Ma a cinquant'anni c'è davvero bisogno di chiedere cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> Non sei in grado di elaborare una spiegazione che possa "appagare" la persona con cui hai condiviso del tempo per più di due anni??
> Dai per piacere...


Appagare?
Era questo che volevi, essere appagata???


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che devi tacere e incassare
> Lui ti ha detto che non se la sente più di continuare. Ti ha detto che ci pensa e però ha capito che la cosa giusta restare dove sta.
> Vederti probabilmente vorrebbe dire ricominciare proprio perché non è   che non hai Significato nulla. Le ultime volte diventano spesso le nuove volte. Probabilmente sa che  cederebbe e quindi Ha scelto così



Ecco questa mi piace di più...più affine al mio pensiero


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appagare?
> Era questo che volevi, essere appagata???


Ma l'ho messo tra virgolette apposta!!!!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> Ma com'è che io invece vedo uno tendenzialmente stronzo e tu addirittura uno davanti a un bivio?



Escludo lo stronzo.
Magari...
almeno lo detesterei


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma esaustiva cosa???
> Ma a cinquant'anni c'è davvero bisogno di chiedere cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> Non sei in grado di elaborare una spiegazione che possa "appagare" la persona con cui hai condiviso del tempo per più di due anni??
> Dai per piacere...


Sicura, ma proprio sicura non sia un seriale?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma l'ho messo tra virgolette apposta!!!!


Vabbè.
Quindi secondo te lui avrebbe dovuto sapere cosa ti avrebbe messo buona e zitta, ammesso che esista.
C'era una canzone che faceva riferimento agli amori "di plastica". Mi e' venuta in mente questa immagine.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che in una unione di amanti non possano esserci sentimenti - forti o meno che siano?  Che si debba separare il lato fisico da quello sentimentale e relazionale?  Poi che magari, facendolo, si vive un poco meglio considerando le caratteristiche di parzialità che una relazione del genere necessariamente comporta, posso anche essere d'accordo.  E no, no e ancora no sulla manfrina del 'mente alla moglie/marito, mente a todos'.  Ogni patto relazionale è unico. E non è che non si possa essere chiari e onesti in una relazione clandestina perchè in mezzo ci sono altri patti traditi.  Dipende dalla persona porca miseria. Contano gli individui e come decidono di rapportarsi l'uno all'altro.  Dico per me. Una relazione clandestina è un rischio, è precaria, si colloca in un tempo "altro" da ritagliare a volte in modo funanbolico al quotidiano.  Tanto più ti metti in gioco, tanto più in un certo senso ti devi fidare. Spesso si esige anche più chiarezza, perchè si ha necessità di delimitare in modo netto i confini. E se in un rapporto del genere sentissi l'esigenza di mentire lo chiuderei subito.


  Tante verità, dette o non dette, non sono "la verità", proprio perchè contano i casi singoli, a me questo proprio non sembra proprio il caso, visto il di lui comportamento. Secondariamente sul fatto dell' unicità di ogni rapporto hai ragione, ma a mio avviso il non detto E' la parte preponderante di -ogni- rapporto, ufficiale o meno. E la dimostrazione la sta vivendo lei in questo momento, la garanzia non c'è, non ci sarà mai.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sicura, ma proprio sicura non sia un seriale?



Sicura


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non vera, plausibile. Esaustiva.


chiamala come preferisci


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Quindi secondo te lui avrebbe dovuto sapere cosa ti avrebbe messo buona e zitta, ammesso che esista.
> C'era una canzone che faceva riferimento agli amori "di plastica". Mi e' venuta in mente questa immagine.


Si esatto


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si esatto


Eh. Invece non sapeva che cazzo dirti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> Ma com'è che io invece vedo uno tendenzialmente stronzo e tu addirittura uno davanti a un bivio?


Perché io sono sposata e ho tradito 
Tu no


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Invece non sapeva che cazzo dirti.


  La cosa più probabile infatti...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> *Quindi secondo te lui avrebbe dovuto sapere cosa ti avrebbe messo buona e zitta, ammesso che esista.
> *C'era una canzone che faceva riferimento agli amori "di plastica". Mi e' venuta in mente questa immagine.



Sì. Da uno di cinquant'anni dopo due anni di storia te lo aspetti.
Ti aspetti che abbia le parole giuste, che sappia cosa dire, che abbia quel minimo di empatia per comprendere di cosa ha bisogno chi gli sta di fronte.
E se non ce la fa... comprendo la delusione.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché io sono sposata e ho tradito
> Tu no


Ma non mi sembri il tipo da lasciare inventando la qualunque scusa, purché sia la più. "economica".


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Da uno di cinquant'anni dopo due anni di storia te lo aspetti.
> Ti aspetti che abbia le parole giuste, che sappia cosa dire, che abbia quel minimo di empatia per comprendere di cosa ha bisogno chi gli sta di fronte.
> E se non ce la fa... comprendo la delusione.


Secondo te quindi e' meglio liquidare con una palla, purché la palla sia  "empatica"???


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> brava, ti sei meritata una birra.
> 
> ora ripetiti a mente sto post per 5-6 mesi, poi potrai dire di esserne fuori


c'è una bella differenza tra dire e fare.

Sai quante cose giuste dico e poi faccio il contrario!


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Sono giorni che guardo tutto da tutte le angolazioni possibili.
> Lui era innamorato.
> E' cambiato nei limiti della sua relazione ufficiale.
> Ha ritagliato spazi che in realtà aveva anche prima ma che non "utilizzava" per riempirli di noi perchè non sentiva il trasporto necessario.
> Per come è fatto caratterialmente, ne sono certa, si è innamorato


Forse qui che sbagli... o forse hai ragione tu... chissà !
Ma io non avrei la presunzione di credere che il mio amante mi ama. Lo dice molto spesso, fa cose importanti, ma sarà la delusione dopo il tradimento di mio marito che mi ha fatto diventare scettica. 
Se fosse per lui i nostri incontri sarebbero triplicati , tra di noi ci sono più di 4 ore di macchina: è lui che viene, ogni incontro è da lui organizzato con minima cura, qualcuno ha pensato che festeggiavamo un anniversario, invece era il nostro solito incontro. È presente al telefono, premuroso, paziente, romantico. 
Forse è un mio difetto, ma sicuramente mi preserva da eventuali delusioni.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Da uno di cinquant'anni dopo due anni di storia te lo aspetti. Ti aspetti che abbia le parole giuste, che sappia cosa dire, che abbia quel minimo di empatia per comprendere di cosa ha bisogno chi gli sta di fronte. E se non ce la fa... comprendo la delusione.


  E quali sarebbero allora le difficoltà a crearsi una "balla credibile"? Non è che manchi qualche tassello alla descrizione che lei ha fatto di lui e del loro rapporto? Non è che le aspettative di lei vadano oltre agli accordi tra di loro o che lei non lo veda in fondo in una veste, con degli occhiali che lo mostrano in modo diverso da come è?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ho detto di averli tenuti separati. L'ho amato e lo amo, *e lu*i, seppur ci sia arrivato dopo, *si è innamorato di me*.
> Ho solo detto che mi andava bene questo tipo di relazione perchè per me poco impegnativa psicologicamente.
> Ho detto che ho iniziato con un uomo sposato perchè non sono più in grado di avere una relazione sana visto che non riesco a fidarmi più degli uomini. e che quindi mi prendo il bello che una relazione clandestina ti da.
> Io non ho detto che esigo la verità. Altrimenti mi scervellerei a vita. Ho detto che voglio una spiegazione, me la merito.
> Vera o falsa ma convincente.


sul grassetto non ci giurerei


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuno stress...
> ci sentivamo col suo tel aziendale...niente watsup...solo sms...e dalle 8 alle 18. dal lunedì al venerdì orario d'ufficio e orario in cui il tel era acceso.
> Dopo quest'orario, telefono pulito, spento e messo nel cassetto del comodino di casa.
> Lei ha libero accesso ai social, al telefono, ai messaggi... tutto del suo telefono "personale" e se lo chiedeva anche di quello aziendale...


quando hanno doppio telefono anche se aziendale e richiedono specificatamente sms , non sono alle prime armi. Definirei abitudinario a svaghi, ma non seriale


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che devi tacere e incassare
> Lui ti ha detto che non se la sente più di continuare. Ti ha detto che ci pensa e però ha capito che la cosa giusta restare dove sta.
> Vederti probabilmente vorrebbe dire ricominciare proprio perché non è   che non hai Significato nulla. Le ultime volte diventano spesso le nuove volte. Probabilmente sa che  cederebbe e quindi Ha scelto così


Quoto, quoto, quoto


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è una bella differenza tra dire e fare.  Sai quante cose giuste dico e poi faccio il contrario!


  per questo Rose deve ripetere la preghiera del cuore per qualche mese, finchè non la interiorizza

ovviamente la cosa vale anche per la strega


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Invece non sapeva che cazzo dirti.



Male! ahahahha


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero allora le difficoltà a crearsi una "balla credibile"? Non è che manchi qualche tassello alla descrizione che lei ha fatto di lui e del loro rapporto? Non è che le aspettative di lei vadano oltre agli accordi tra di loro o che lei non lo veda in fondo in una veste, con degli occhiali che lo mostrano in modo diverso da come è?


Dopo due anni che sto insieme a una persona, resta che se "mi vergogno" a dirle la verità, o anche solo rinuncio a dedicarle un momento per dirgliela, direi che il commento me lo do' da sola.
Altra roba e' non cedere dopo di fronte ad insistenze eventuali. Che del pari non ci dovrebbero essere. In un rapporto di due anni fatto di rispetto reciproco.
Mi pare il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Da uno di cinquant'anni dopo due anni di storia te lo aspetti.
> Ti aspetti che abbia le parole giuste, che sappia cosa dire, che abbia quel minimo di empatia per comprendere di cosa ha bisogno chi gli sta di fronte.
> E se non ce la fa... comprendo la delusione.


Ma uno dice quello Che  si sente non quello  che ha bisogno di sentirsi dire l’altro. Altrimenti vuol dire che accetto anche una palla basta che mi dici quello che mi fa stare meglio


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando hanno doppio telefono anche se aziendale e richiedono specificatamente sms , non sono alle prime armi. Definirei abitudinario a svaghi, ma non seriale


in realtà richiedeva sms perchè aveva una "concessione giga" limitata...:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo Rose deve ripetere la preghiera del cuore per qualche mese, finchè non la interiorizza


 io ho seri problemi ad interiorizzare.

Non è il ripetere che mi raddrizza, quando cambio è perchè vivo altri momenti che apprezzo di più. In quel caso mi dò della cretina per aver perso tempo dietro ad una fissa


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo te quindi e' meglio liquidare con una palla, purché la palla sia  "empatica"???


No.
Ma io penso che se mi trovassi nella stessa situazione, dopo due anni che ho condiviso la mia intimità, fatta di sesso, di messaggi, di parole affettuose, di segreti condivisi, di fiducia - perché ti devi fidare di un amante, proprio perché anche a lui è affidata la clandestinità della storia -, di momenti belli, con una persona che reputo matura,  a sentirmi dire solo, come se mi trovassi di fronte una quindicenne qualsiasi, che "non me la sento più di andare avanti" che vuol dire "IO non ho più voglia", mi cadrebbero le braccia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> in realtà richiedeva sms perchè aveva una "concessione giga" limitata...:rotfl:


no perchè quelli si cancellano e non resta traccia


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Da uno di cinquant'anni dopo due anni di storia te lo aspetti.
> Ti aspetti che abbia le parole giuste, che sappia cosa dire, che abbia quel minimo di empatia per comprendere di cosa ha bisogno chi gli sta di fronte.
> E se non ce la fa... comprendo la delusione.



Straquoto!!!!


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *E quali sarebbero allora le difficoltà a crearsi una "balla credibile*"? Non è che manchi qualche tassello alla descrizione che lei ha fatto di lui e del loro rapporto? Non è che le aspettative di lei vadano oltre agli accordi tra di loro o che lei non lo veda in fondo in una veste, con degli occhiali che lo mostrano in modo diverso da come è?


C'è che forse lui non è quel maturo cinquantenne dalle spiccate qualità che si credeva.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io penso che se mi trovassi nella stessa situazione, dopo due anni che ho condiviso la mia intimità, fatta di sesso, di messaggi, di parole affettuose, di segreti condivisi, di fiducia - perché ti devi fidare di un amante, proprio perché anche a lui è affidata la clandestinità della storia -, di momenti belli, con una persona che reputo matura,  a sentirmi dire solo, come se mi trovassi di fronte una quindicenne qualsiasi, che "non me la sento più di andare avanti" che vuol dire "IO non ho più voglia", mi cadrebbero le braccia.



hai centrato in pieno


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io penso che se mi trovassi nella stessa situazione, dopo due anni che ho condiviso la mia intimità, fatta di sesso, di messaggi, di parole affettuose, di segreti condivisi, di fiducia - perché ti devi fidare di un amante, proprio perché anche a lui è affidata la clandestinità della storia -, di momenti belli, con una persona che reputo matura,  a sentirmi dire solo, come se mi trovassi di fronte una quindicenne qualsiasi, che "non me la sento più di andare avanti" che vuol dire "IO non ho più voglia", mi cadrebbero le braccia.


E' proprio il campo, quello della relazione clandestina, dove più frequentemente scatta il  "io non ho più voglia".


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma io penso che se mi trovassi nella stessa situazione, dopo due anni che ho condiviso la mia intimità, fatta di sesso, di messaggi, di parole affettuose, di segreti condivisi, di fiducia - perché ti devi fidare di un amante, proprio perché anche a lui è affidata la clandestinità della storia -, di momenti belli, con una persona che reputo matura,  a sentirmi dire solo, come se mi trovassi di fronte una quindicenne qualsiasi, che "non me la sento più di andare avanti" che vuol dire "IO non ho più voglia", mi cadrebbero le braccia.


Non me la sento non è non ho più voglia. E ho voglio ancora ma credo che ci siano cose più importanti e non me la sento di continuare


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando hanno doppio telefono anche se aziendale e *richiedono specificatamente sms* , non sono alle prime armi. Definirei abitudinario a svaghi, ma non seriale


WhatsApp ti da parecchi dati sulla connessione e col cellulare aziendale non è il massimo.
Modifichi la privacy e sei a posto. Non vedo altre differenze con gli sms che invece sono tacciabili come numero.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero allora le difficoltà a crearsi una "balla credibile"? Non è che manchi qualche tassello alla descrizione che lei ha fatto di lui e del loro rapporto? Non è che le aspettative di lei vadano oltre agli accordi tra di loro o che lei non lo veda in fondo in una veste, con degli occhiali che lo mostrano in modo diverso da come è?


No. Nessuna aspettativa...nessuna illusione.
Il rapporto era così come ve l'ho raccontato.
Adesso vuoi vedere che per salvare il santo passo io per quella con le allucinazioni? Eh no eh


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è che forse lui non è quel maturo cinquantenne dalle spiccate qualità che si credeva.


  Ah, ecco.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Ma uno dice quello Che  si sent*e non quello  che ha bisogno di sentirsi dire l’altro. Altrimenti vuol dire che accetto anche una palla basta che mi dici quello che mi fa stare meglio


Ovvio.
Il che qualifica chi lo dice.
"Cara, ti lascio."
"Perché?"
"Boh.".
è diverso da
"Cara, ti lascio".
"Perché"
"Perché non ti amo più. Non provo più nulla per te e mi sento a disagio pensando che per te è diverso. Non è giusto: io sono sposato e tu single, non possiamo avere gli stessi obiettivi. Credo sia meglio per tutti e due chiuderla qui. E' stato bello, ma ora per me non lo è più".
Un esempio a caso.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no perchè quelli si cancellano e non resta traccia


Anche le conversazioni di whatsup.
E comunque non lo aveva proprio installato.
Nella sua azienda ti consegnano il telefono con le app consentite.
Per carità, nessuno credo ti venga a chiedere spiegazioni, ma se hai 250 mega di traffico al mese...magari viri sugli sms.

E comunque lui era molto più da telefonata che non da messaggi...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Il che qualifica chi lo dice.
> "Cara, ti lascio."
> "Perché?"
> ...



Ecco...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non me la sento non è non ho più voglia. E ho voglio ancora ma credo che ci siano cose più importanti e non me la sento di continuare


Già questo è dire qualcosa in più. E' avere voglia di spiegare.
E sono bastate solo poche parole in più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Anche le conversazioni di whatsup.
> E comunque non lo aveva proprio installato.
> Nella sua azienda ti consegnano il telefono con le app consentite.
> Per carità, nessuno credo ti venga a chiedere spiegazioni, ma se hai 250 mega di traffico al mese...magari viri sugli sms.
> ...


wa ha i backup puoi essere sgamato.

ci sono procedure antisgamo e quella che mi dici è una di quelle. 
Le telefonate possono essere cancellate dalla cronologia e sono visibili solo da chi riceve la fattura


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Il che qualifica chi lo dice.
> "Cara, ti lascio."
> "Perché?"
> ...


ok neh....

ma _cara_, _ti_ _lascio_ non si può sentire 

:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Il che qualifica chi lo dice.
> "Cara, ti lascio."
> "Perché?"
> ...


Cioè e' meglio uno che ti lascia passando per il buon samaritano?


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ammettiamo che lui abbia una sua spiegazione e che per come la vede non desideri comunicartela, cosa cambia, solo che tu non sei soddisfatta?  
Se ti avesse detto mia moglie ha annusato pericolo ed io mi devo fermare, o non ce la faccio con questo dualismo saresti stata meglio? Forse, avresti potuto pensare che era per forza maggiore!
Ma credo, per come la racconti, che LUI possa aver avuto sentore che stava scivolando in folle, e non vedeva le condizioni per proseguire o rischiare.
Una cosa ho visto spesso, specie nelle relazioni extra, che si teme più l'abbandono, che viviamo come disvalore, che la fine in sé... forse per te è ancora vivo il rapporto, ma lui lo vede diversamente.  Può essere che la tua valutazione di ritorni di fiamma fosse solo una cartina tornasole per mettere alla prova il SUO sentimento, e magari non ne ha visto la valenza.  
Lo dico con molto rispetto e considerando che stai soffrendo, dei tanti modi di agire quando una storia non convince più, il peggiore è restare ...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Il che qualifica chi lo dice.
> "Cara, ti lascio."
> "Perché?"
> ...


Ma lui le ha detto che non se la sente più , che la pensa ma che vuole rientrare in famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

puo accadere che, causa perido di distacco , anche breve si scopra che quella persona non è più importante.

Si trovano altri interessi.

Mi sembra di aver capito che lui una spiegazione comunque l'ha data


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lui le ha detto che non se la sente più , che la pensa ma che vuole rientrare in famiglia


ecco l'ha data, non ha più interesse


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No. Nessuna aspettativa...nessuna illusione. Il rapporto era così come ve l'ho raccontato. Adesso vuoi vedere che per salvare il santo passo io per quella con le allucinazioni? Eh no eh


  Si ma la faccenda che ti apetti delle spiegazioni che non ti dà non l'abbiamo inventata noi.......Per me si continua a confondere detti, verità e determinazioni. Il dubbio che quello che lui ti ha detto o ti ha mostrato non sia la verità, almeno, non tutta è forte, se assumi finalmente che in qualsiasi rapporto il "non detto" sia realisticamnete la parte preponderante. La verità non la vedi, e non credo riuscirai mai a vederla. L'unica cosa certa è la sua determinazione, che a meno non cambi (cosa possibilissima) ti dovrebbe essere chiara.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> wa ha i backup puoi essere sgamato.
> 
> ci sono procedure antisgamo e quella che mi dici è una di quelle.
> Le telefonate possono essere cancellate dalla cronologia e sono visibili solo da chi riceve la fattura


guarda..a prescindere da tutto sua moglie è una capra in tecnologia...
quindi se per te questo è indicativo di serialità, no non lo è


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> puo accadere che, causa perido di distacco , anche breve si scopra che quella persona non è più importante.
> 
> Si trovano altri interessi.
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che lui una spiegazione comunque l'ha data


Ma perché non è più importante?
Lei può continuare ad avere la stessa importanza. Dall’altra parte c’e Una moglie e dei figli era proprio perché si è scoperto più coinvolto ha tirato i remi in barca 
Ora s me spiace per lei, davvero. Ma non posso che pensare che abbia fatto la scelta giusta
Se fosse stato meno coinvolto forse paradossalmente la storia poteva durare di più 
Oh sarò strana io ma lo capisco


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco l'ha data, non ha più interesse


Ma assolutamente no


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> guarda..a prescindere da tutto sua moglie è una capra in tecnologia...
> quindi se per te questo è indicativo di serialità, no non lo è


 ricorda che quando ci si insospettisce anche le capre diventano falchi

Comprendo che a te piaccia l'idea di essere unica ma non credo che in un paio di anni si possa conoscere una persona a fondo


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che lui abbia una sua spiegazione e che per come la vede non desideri comunicartela, cosa cambia, *solo che tu non sei soddisfatta*?
> Se ti avesse detto mia moglie ha annusato pericolo ed io mi devo fermare, o non ce la faccio con questo dualismo saresti stata meglio? Forse, avresti potuto pensare che era per forza maggiore!
> Ma credo, per come la racconti, che LUI possa aver avuto sentore che stava scivolando in folle, e non vedeva le condizioni per proseguire o rischiare.
> Una cosa ho visto spesso, specie nelle relazioni extra, che si teme più l'abbandono, che viviamo come disvalore, che la fine in sé... forse per te è ancora vivo il rapporto, ma lui lo vede diversamente.  Può essere che la tua valutazione di ritorni di fiamma fosse solo una cartina tornasole per mettere alla prova il SUO sentimento, e magari non ne ha visto la valenza.
> Lo dico con molto rispetto e considerando che stai soffrendo, dei tanti modi di agire quando una storia non convince più, il peggiore è restare ...


Solo???


Non so più come dire... non gli contesto di avermi lasciata, gli contesto il modo, gli contesto di non avermi dato una spiegazione esaustiva


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché non è più importante?
> Lei può continuare ad avere la stessa importanza. Dall’altra parte c’e Una moglie e dei figli era proprio perché si è scoperto più coinvolto ha tirato i remi in barca
> Ora s me spiace per lei, davvero. Ma non posso che pensare che abbia fatto la scelta giusta
> Se fosse stato meno coinvolto forse paradossalmente la storia poteva durare di più
> Oh sarò strana io ma lo capisco


Certo importante per quel determinato periodo, ora lui ha altre priorità. Mi sembra evdente


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no


perchè no?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ricorda che quando ci si insospettisce anche le capre diventano falchi
> 
> Comprendo che a te piaccia l'idea di essere unica ma non credo che in un paio di anni si possa conoscere una persona a fondo



Ad ogni modo anche fosse seriale...ti piace tanto crederci e a quanto pare lo conosci meglio di me, 
ripeto che la mia contestazione non è NON DOVEVA LASCIARMI
la contestazione è PERCHE' E' FINITA????

Non me la sento di andare avanti dopo due anni non mi basta.
PERCHE' NON TE LA SENTI DI ANDARE AVANTI?


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non era un rinfacciare sia chiaro... tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho sentito fino in fondo.
> Era solo un esempio. Per dire che amante non vuol dire oggetto immeritevole di rispetto.
> La sua non è una spiegazione è una mera comunicazione di servizio.
> Non ci sta.
> ...


Bene, se fosse stato un sistema di crediti e debiti, l'unica a scontarne la "pena" (intesa come sofferenza) saresti stata tu. E per un qualcosa deciso unicamente da te. 

Se lo sentivi fino in fondo, significa che lo hai fatto innanzitutto per te. Perchè a te piaceva farlo e perchè ti faceva sentir bene farlo.
Quindi non ha nulla a che vedere con l'esser considerata o meno oggetto. 

E men che meno ha a che vedere con il modo di una chiusura. 

Anche perchè quella considerazione - essere o non essere oggetto - non dipende da te, nella considerazione che di te possono avere gli altri.

Dipende da te solo per quel che riguarda la considerazione che TU hai di te mentre sei te stessa e fai cose che ti fan sentire fedele a te. 

L'altro può considerarti tale o meno, ma è una sua posizione su cui tu non avresti e non hai la minima influenza.

Nemmeno portandogli l'acqua con le orecchie 
(in quel caso però saresti un oggetto interessante ...scherzo un po')

il resto riguarda le tue aspettative su di lui.
Tu ti aspettavi che dopo due anni lui avrebbe fatto questo o quello.
Lui non l'ha fatto.
Lui ti ha delusa. 

io al tuo posto mi concentrerei su questo. Su ciò che avevi visto e che ti aveva portata ad aspettarti (e quindi desiderare) da lui determinati comportamenti.

Che poi lui non abbia risposto in modo soddisfacente alle tue aspettative...vabbè. 
Valutalo a riguardo. 

Pretendere che lui si comporti come ti avrebbe soddisfatta però, a mio parere, non ci sta.

Lui è anche questo qui. 
Che ha come spiegazione il semplice "non voglio più proseguire".
Quel che ti ha detto è quel che ti può dare ora come ora.

Recriminare p il tuo modo di non accettare che lui è questo qui.

Ora.

Poi può essere stato altro in passato.
E altro ancora in futuro.

Ma quel che conta è che ora è così.

E non penso tu possa imporre, attraverso la recriminazione, che lui sia diverso da come è e come desidera essere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo anche fosse seriale...ti piace tanto crederci e a quanto pare lo conosci meglio di me,
> ripeto che la mia contestazione non è NON DOVEVA LASCIARMI
> la contestazione è PERCHE' E' FINITA????
> 
> ...


mi ripeti per cortesia cosa ti ha detto quando non ha più voluto vederti? 

non ricordo in che punto dei post l'avevi scritto


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Brunetta... io non dico che non sia possibile... mi sembra impossibile che non me ne abbia parlato tutto qua.
> cosa ci sarebbe stato di male a dire guarda...la situazione a casa sta diventando pericolosa...prendiamoci un attimo per capire e se il rischio è reale dobbiamo chiudere.
> No??


Io comunque sto capendo che gira e rigira noi amanti abbiamo pensato quasi sempre le stesse cose. 
Pensi che se veniva a parlarti, con calma potevate ponderare la situazione e valutare un distacco x far sbollire la situazione vero?
Sei arrabbiata perché non ti ha incluso nella scelta di lasciarti, perché se ti avesse incluso tu avresti potuto tentare di trattenerlo, di valutare il da farsi. 
Ma non funziona così con una storia clandestina. Io ho vissuto una adrenalina paurosa,stavo con lui e mi tremavano le gambe tanto lo volevo. L'ansia era a mille ed eccitava. Ma passato questo appena sentivo il sentore di venire scoperti sprofondavo nel panico, ma per me stessa per le conseguenze su di me. Una volta ho pensato, e l'ho scritto anche qui, che lei ci stava per scoprire e sai a cosa ho pensato dentro di me? Di lasciarlo subito. Di non rischiare il mio culo e la mia vita.
Io però c'ero dentro proprio a livello di conoscenze comuni. Fa ancora più schifo. 
È così. Per spirito di sopravvivenza pensi a salvare te, ovvio che non te lo ha anticipato... Avresti complicato le cose. 

Però pensaci, se venivate scoperti tu come ti saresti sentita? Con quelle basi come poteva iniziare una storia tra voi? Sarebbe iniziata non perché lui lo voleva ma perché venivate scoperti ed è triste, credimi.

Lui ha fatto quello che fanno il 99% dei traditori e che ho fatto anche io quando ero impegnata, un messaggio, una scusa banale e via.
Funziona così. Se vi foste visti era sesso assicurato,pianti e robe varie. 

Siete durati 2 anni, un tempo enorme immagino che la situazione lo ha sfinito. 

Coraggio, al massimo torna con qualche messaggino innocente per sondare il terreno, peggiorerà perché da te magari vorrà il sesso ma stavolta ancora più "occasionale". Tu mollalo, rispondi magari ma fagli capire che non ci scopi più.

Ha scelto la moglie. Che si tenga a lei.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene, se fosse stato un sistema di crediti e debiti, l'unica a scontarne la "pena" (intesa come sofferenza) saresti stata tu. E per un qualcosa deciso unicamente da te.
> 
> Se lo sentivi fino in fondo, significa che lo hai fatto innanzitutto per te. Perchè a te piaceva farlo e perchè ti faceva sentir bene farlo.
> Quindi non ha nulla a che vedere con l'esser considerata o meno oggetto.
> ...


Hai ragione


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> puo accadere che, causa perido di distacco , anche breve si scopra che quella persona non è più importante.
> 
> Si trovano altri interessi.
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che lui una spiegazione comunque l'ha data


Appunto. Non c'è più interesse.
E non c'è perché:
-ne ho per un altro;
- non provo più attrazione per te;
- mi sei diventato più un peso che altro;
- ho il marito che si sta facendo due domande;
- soffro perché non posso vivere con te;
- non ho più tempo libero.

Boh. Ad libitum.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Hai ragione


E' solo fredda logica.

io non sono coinvolta emotivamente 

Fai attenzione a non ingarbugliarti in questo finale. 

se desideri goderti la libertà relazionale come mi pare tu abbia scritto, sciogli il nodo delle aspettative sull'altro. 
O rischi di trovarti di nuovo incastrata nella delusione di un qualcosa che esisteva nei tuoi desideri ma che nella realtà a volte c'è e a volte non c'è.

Esser amante non è essere oggetto.

Ma comporta il sapersi collocare dentro se stesse in modo slegato dai soliti parametri relazionali.
Considerarsi parallele atipiche che ogni tanto si intersecano sovvertendo alcune regole...che però poi tornano a valere come se l'intersecazione fosse stata un "sogno" - che sogno non è, non del tutto almeno -


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io comunque sto capendo che gira e rigira noi amanti abbiamo pensato quasi sempre le stesse cose.
> Pensi che se veniva a parlarti, con calma potevate ponderare la situazione e valutare un distacco x far sbollire la situazione vero?
> Sei arrabbiata perché non ti ha incluso nella scelta di lasciarti, perché se ti avesse incluso tu avresti potuto tentare di trattenerlo, di valutare il da farsi.
> Ma non funziona così con una storia clandestina. Io ho vissuto una adrenalina paurosa,stavo con lui e mi tremavano le gambe tanto lo volevo. L'ansia era a mille ed eccitava. Ma passato questo appena sentivo il sentore di venire scoperti sprofondavo nel panico, ma per me stessa per le conseguenze su di me. Una volta ho pensato, e l'ho scritto anche qui, che lei ci stava per scoprire e sai a cosa ho pensato dentro di me? Di lasciarlo subito. Di non rischiare il mio culo e la mia vita.
> ...


questo arriverò a pensarlo tra un pò... adesso sono ancora nella fase "farei di tutto per riaverlo"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessuno stress...
> ci sentivamo col suo tel aziendale...niente watsup...solo sms...e dalle 8 alle 18. dal lunedì al venerdì orario d'ufficio e orario in cui il tel era acceso.
> Dopo quest'orario, telefono pulito, spento e messo nel cassetto del comodino di casa.
> Lei ha libero accesso ai social, al telefono, ai messaggi... tutto del suo telefono "personale" e se lo chiedeva anche di quello aziendale...


Capito allora.
È Lothar :carneval:


P.S. Scusa Strega è una battuta su un utente che usava questa strategia e aveva la filosofia che 2 anni fosse il limite massimo. Per lui era meglio fermarsi a pochi incontri.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Solo???
> 
> 
> Non so più come dire... non gli contesto di avermi lasciata, gli contesto il modo, gli contesto di non avermi dato una spiegazione esaustiva


Mi pare di aver dato anche altre spiegazioni articolate, il "solo" verteva al fatto che  SOLO tu  lo vivi con tanto pathos, lui qualunque siano le sue motivazioni, pare non abbia le tue angosce. 
Convinciti che a LUI è bastato dirti ciò che ha detto... e realizza che lui è anche questo! La gente si rivela nei disagi ... dà la misura della propria caratura. 
TU hai una forte sensibilità e ti senti ferita e,appunto, non contesti che abbia chiuso, ma il modo... e quel modo a LUI sta bene.   Fai le tue valutazioni non per recriminare, tu sei sempre la stessa persona, ma per valutare che questa è la sua modalità di comportamento quando decide di chiudere... 
E' sempre la perdita la misura dell'amore, per te sai quale sia, per lui è esattamente quella che ha messo in atto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto contando le amanti presunte che avrei avuto negli ultimi dieci anni, se chi mi conosce usasse questo parametro di giudizio.
> Non siamo in Sicilia negli anni '50 e vedere un uomo insieme a una donna non fa di loro automaticamente amanti.
> Anche se dalle mie parti mi è capitata la stessa situazione in cui tuo ho incrociato altre persone essendo in compagnia di un'amica.


Lui invece era con l’amante.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' solo fredda logica.
> 
> io non sono coinvolta emotivamente
> 
> ...


Adesso vorrei solo diventare asessuata 
Sto male da cani


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito allora.
> È Lothar :carneval:
> 
> 
> P.S. Scusa Strega è una battuta su un utente che usava questa strategia e aveva la filosofia che 2 anni fosse il limite massimo. Per lui era meglio fermarsi a pochi incontri.



non preoccuparti


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. Non c'è più interesse.
> E non c'è perché:
> -ne ho per un altro;
> - non provo più attrazione per te;
> ...


non necessariamente non c’è più interesse.

È sufficiente ce ne sia uno più grande.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie
> 
> Non siamo tutti uguali...
> Ho dato a quest'uomo cose che lui nella sua vita non ha mai avuto...in termini emotivi...in termini di vicinanza durante una sospetta malattia...
> ...


No.
Non è mai dovuto niente.
Vuoi che ti diciamo che è un pirla stronzo perché ti può aiutare? Te lo diciamo. A me non aiuterebbe. Ma io non ho bisogno di rabbia o disprezzo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei solo diventare asessuata
> Sto male da cani


ma anche no.

è un male che passa.  ci vuole tempo e disponibilità a lasciare che il dolore scorra per il tempo che deve scorrere, ma se ne esce, altrimenti qui metà degli utenti si sarebbe dovuta votare alla vita monastica da mò


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> non necessariamente non c’è più interesse.
> 
> È sufficiente ce ne sia uno più grande.


Certo.
Ma non cambia la sostanza del fatto che qualunque scelta faccio la faccio nel mio interesse. E (si spera) con il rispetto del rapporto con te. Che magari  (proprio il minimo sindacale) mi spinge a dirtelo di persona, spendendo mezz'ora del mio tempo. 
Ma non è  "faccio questo per te", o perché  (scelgo io per te)  "non è giusto per te". Questo no.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ho detto di averli tenuti separati. *L'ho* *amato* e *lo* *amo*, e lui, seppur ci sia arrivato dopo, si è innamorato di me.
> Ho solo detto che mi andava bene questo tipo di *relazione* perchè per me *poco* *impegnativa* *psicologicamente*.
> Ho detto che ho iniziato con un uomo sposato perchè non sono più in grado di avere una relazione sana visto che non riesco a fidarmi più degli uomini. e che quindi mi prendo il bello che una relazione clandestina ti da.
> Io non ho detto che esigo la verità. Altrimenti mi scervellerei a vita. Ho detto che voglio una spiegazione, me la merito.
> Vera o falsa ma convincente.


Come fa a essere poco impegnativa una relazione in cui credi di amare?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fa a essere poco impegnativa una relazione in cui credi di amare?


Parole come amore si sprecano spesso da ambo i fronti.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Adesso vorrei solo diventare asessuata
> Sto male da cani


Eh...è questo il punto. 

Stai soffrendo. 

Quel dolore lì però è tuo. 

È una espressione di te. 
Non è piacevole. 

Ma è tuo. Prendilo. 

Delegarlo fuori ti fa solo perdere il segno dei tuoi desideri. 

Usalo per te. Non sfuggire. 
Usalo come opportunità per chiarirti cosa desideri per te. 

Lui...lascialo andare. 
Non ti serve aggrovigliarti in lui. 

Ti fa perdere tempo di te e per te. 

Fortuna non sei asessuata!! 
Sei una mammifera, e la tua tensione vitale è al calore e alla vicinanza. 

Si tratta solo di capire il modo che ti soddisfa in te e per te

Un abbraccio strega..


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui invece era con l’amante.


Ci credo, ma quello che volevo dire è: come distingui un amico da un amante?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci credo, ma quello che volevo dire è: come distingui un amico da un amante?


Dalla spiegazione non richiesta e non dovuta data con imbarazzo.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma non cambia la sostanza del fatto che qualunque scelta faccio la faccio nel mio interesse. E (si spera) con il rispetto del rapporto con te. Che magari  (proprio il minimo sindacale) mi spinge a dirtelo di persona, spendendo mezz'ora del mio tempo.
> Ma non è  "faccio questo per te", o perché  (scelgo io per te)  "non è giusto per te". Questo no.


Ma certo, questo è chiaro.
Tra l'altro è una delle poche cose che mi fa incazzare da morire. Mi parte proprio l'embolo, non tollero certe ipocrisie.

Che uno si faccia paravento del mio bene per fare il cazzo che vuole. 
O si arroghi il diritto di decidere per me. So farlo da sola, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> non necessariamente non c’è più interesse.
> 
> È sufficiente ce ne sia uno più grande.


Quoto


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Scusa però... Se ti ha detto basta dovrebbe bastarti questo
Lui ha moglie forse figli. Ha deciso e tu dovresti rispettarlo. 
Ma non vi viene in mente che sta he te poi decide di stare in famiglia e deve dare spiegazioni punto per punto?
Per me è assurdo non si tratta di una relazione normale tea due liberi voglio Dire ha una famiglia si sa che 90% ste storie nascono e muoiono
Cosa ti cambia si fosse stufato o se fosse ancira coinvolto... Cmq ha scelto 

Però pure ste amanti che palle scusate uno Cia ha già tanti cazzi e ci si mette pure un amante e no eh.....


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non è mai dovuto niente.
> Vuoi che ti diciamo che è un pirla stronzo perché ti può aiutare? Te lo diciamo. A me non aiuterebbe. Ma io non ho bisogno di rabbia o disprezzo.


Strega e innamorata e quindi ha perso la razionalità che brutto stare male x amore x carità....


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusa però... Se ti ha detto basta dovrebbe bastarti questo
> Lui ha moglie forse figli. Ha deciso e tu dovresti rispettarlo.
> Ma non vi viene in mente che sta he te poi decide di stare in famiglia e deve dare spiegazioni punto per punto?
> Per me è assurdo non si tratta di una relazione normale tea due liberi voglio Dire ha una famiglia si sa che 90% ste storie nascono e muoiono
> ...


Con altre parole ho espresso lo stesso concetto, ma evidentemente non è convincente... purtroppo lo è tranquillamente per l'altro !!!


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo, questo è chiaro.
> Tra l'altro è una delle poche cose che mi fa incazzare da morire. Mi parte proprio l'embolo, non tollero certe ipocrisie.
> 
> Che uno si faccia paravento del mio bene per fare il cazzo che vuole.
> O si arroghi il diritto di decidere per me. So farlo da sola, grazie.


Sarebbe  (credo) la sola roba che manderebbe in bestia pure me.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

*ok*

Assodato che non merito una risposta...
adesso mi ritiro nel mio dolore.

la speranza che torni è pari a zero... evviva


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusa però... Se ti ha detto basta dovrebbe bastarti questo
> Lui ha moglie forse figli. Ha deciso e tu dovresti rispettarlo.
> Ma non vi viene in mente che sta he te poi decide di stare in famiglia e deve dare spiegazioni punto per punto?
> Per me è assurdo non si tratta di una relazione normale tea due liberi voglio Dire ha una famiglia si sa che 90% ste storie nascono e muoiono
> ...


Credo che chi è single e soprattutto senza figli non riesca proprio a rendersi conto di quanto impegno richieda una famiglia, compreso il parentado. Magari è proprio tutto questo impegno che invoglia a una evasione, ma l’impegno resta e vi sono periodi in cui aumenta ulteriormente.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi è single e soprattutto senza figli non riesca proprio a rendersi conto di quanto impegno richieda una famiglia, compreso il parentado. Magari è proprio tutto questo impegno che invoglia a una evasione, ma l’impegno resta e vi sono periodi in cui aumenta ulteriormente.



Ho due figli... ed essere single con due figli è ancora più impegnativo... quindi se la canzone andava a me... capisco perfettamente.
Ho sempre capito.
Forse troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho due figli... ed essere single con due figli è ancora più impegnativo... quindi se la canzone andava a me... capisco perfettamente.
> Ho sempre capito.
> Forse troppo.


E allora se capisci, perché non capisci?
Da sposata e con un amante non avresti mille ragioni di cui non vuoi parlare?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Assodato che non merito una risposta...
> adesso mi ritiro nel mio dolore.
> 
> la speranza che torni è pari a zero... evviva


Non è che  "non la meriti".
E' che per lui va bene quella che ti ha dato.
Che deve lasciarti PERCHÉ ha preso questa decisione. Di più non vuole dire, ne' te lo vuole dire di persona. Lascia un po' il "mistero" di essere sofferente per una scelta che non spiega, a tuo uso e consumo. Probabilmente se anziché immaginarti a pensarlo con romantico rimpianto per l'uomo che si deve sacrificare, avesse immaginato la tua voglia di approfondire la sua tautologia (ti lascio perché ti lascio.... Cazzo  ) avrebbe detto che la moglie sospettava. O che so, che ne aveva un'altra. Non è il suo dichiarato senso di mancanza, ma è il perché che non ti ha dato, che dovrebbe darti la motivazione per evitare i sospironi romantici al pensiero dell'uomo che è costretto a lasciarti, e a cui manchi.


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho due figli... ed essere single con due figli è ancora più impegnativo... quindi se la canzone andava a me... capisco perfettamente.
> Ho sempre capito.
> Forse troppo.


Sta avendo probabilmente problemi in famiglia di qualche genere che lo hanno fatto rientrare. Potrebbero essere motivi di diversa natura, ma poco importa perché da come parli pare che lui abbia preso una decisione tesa a non creare squilibri da qualche parte.

Di fatto per lui è una questione di priorità direi, se è come dici tu dovresti sapere anche dove ti collochi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora se capisci, perché non capisci?
> Da sposata e con un amante non avresti mille ragioni di cui non vuoi parlare?


Ascolta: da sposata e con un amante, due parole  (serie) a chi lascio dopo due anni io le direi.
Va bene tutto: un minimo di decenza per me ci vuole. Poi va da sé che se non accetti le mie spiegazioni non devo restarti legata per la vita. Ci mancherebbe. Nella vita si sciolgono ben altri rapporti.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Assodato che non merito una risposta...
> adesso mi ritiro nel mio dolore.
> 
> la speranza che torni è pari a zero... evviva


Non prenderla così... non si tratta di meritare ma di come si è considerata dall'altra parte.  Che lui sia poco empatico non significa che tu meriti un atteggiamento che ti ferisce, considera però che lui in questo momento NON prova quello che provi tu... in amore o nella sua chiusura, il merito è relativo, conta quello che ognuno sente in proprio. 
Pensa che in questi frangenti, comunque vada, esistono i "cuor di leone" ed i "dove posso svicolare" ... e qui vale il carattere.
Dici di non avere speranza? Immagino di sì, ma e se invece l'avessi scampata perché tra l'altro hai smesso di perdere tempo???


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora se capisci, perché non capisci?
> Da sposata e con un amante non avresti mille ragioni di cui non vuoi parlare?



NO!!!!!
Abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto... di tutti i nostri problemi... ci siamo confrontati e consigliati su tutto...
perchè proprio adesso non vuoi più parlare?

non ci sto.
Mi spiace.

Poi, lo accetto perchè di certo non mi metto a rincorrerlo o supplicarlo... ma non ci sta.
Non è giustificabile!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ascolta: da sposata e con un amante, due parole  (serie) a chi lascio dopo due anni io le direi.
> Va bene tutto: un minimo di decenza per me ci vuole. Poi va da sé che se non accetti le mie spiegazioni non devo restarti legata per la vita. Ci mancherebbe. Nella vita si sciolgono ben altri rapporti.



E' quello che intendo io Foglia... grazie... forse non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalla spiegazione non richiesta e non dovuta data con imbarazzo.


Avrà visto il tuo sguardo sospettoso...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Assodato che non merito una risposta...
> adesso mi ritiro nel mio dolore.
> 
> la speranza che torni è pari a zero... evviva


Per me te la meritavi, non come amante, ma come persona.
Ma non siamo tutti uguali.
Purtroppo ciò non cambia comunque l'esito, ovvero io fatto che tra voi due sia finita.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> NO!!!!!
> Abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto... di tutti i nostri problemi... ci siamo confrontati e consigliati su tutto...
> perchè proprio adesso non vuoi più parlare?
> 
> ...


Vuoi dire quindi che lui ti metteva al corrente di tutti i fatti relativi alla sua famiglia (vista l'età immagino abbia anche dei figli) come fossi la sua migliore amica/confidente oltre che amante?


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me te la meritavi, non come amante, ma come persona.
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> Purtroppo ciò non cambia comunque l'esito, ovvero io fatto che tra voi due sia finita.



E' quello che continuo a sostenere, certo che è stato sbrigative e poco sensibile, chi lo nega?... Prendiamo atto che come empatia é un cialtrone e diamoci pace ...


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato uno molto attento e controllato... è sempre stato uno "niente messaggi alla sera o nel week end o in vacanza" a nessun costo.
> La nostra relazione era molto metodica dal punto di vista degli incontri...una sera a settimana in cui lui raccontava della classica partita di calcio coi colleghi e un pranzo a settimana, cosicchè anche i colleghi non avessero modo di sparlare.
> Tutto sotto controllo...sempre...
> Poi improvvisamente a giugno, ha mollato tutto il suo self control... e cercava di vedermi tutte le volte che poteva... ha cominciato a fantasticare su di noi... ha cominciato a farmi telefonate di nascosto all'improvviso in momenti impensabili... insomma, secondo me finalmente ha cominciato a godersi appieno la storia... finalmente secondo me lasciandosi andare, si è innamorato.
> Tutto questo fino a fine ottobre...poi, dopo il ponte dei morti in cui per ovvie ragioni non ci siamo visti e sentiti, si è raggelato...e da lì è stato precipitare della situazione...fino a lasciarmi.


Capisco moltol’esigenza di capire meglio. Aiuta a tentare di mettere le cose nella giusta posizione .
Però poi non aiuta mai, perché importanti  sono le azioni .... noi donne poi, molto più degli uomini, tendiamo a vedere del romantico in tutto .. e a dare spiegazioni complicate a eventi semplici.
Se non ti vuole vedere, ha fatto una scelta . Nessuno lo sta minacciando con la forza . 
Nella mia breve esperienza con l’analista, questa mi disse che gli uomini cambiano idea spesso repentinamente ..:alcune tipologie poi ( quelle che tradiscono la partner con serenità ), ancora più velocemente. 
In ogni caso, cosa ti impedisce di chiedere maggiori informazioni ?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E' quello che intendo io Foglia... grazie... forse non riesco a spiegarmi


Vabbè.
Quindi la persona la hai potuta pesare alla fine. Considerato che non lo hai sposato, amen per lo spazzolino da denti da buttare


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco moltol’esigenza di capire meglio. Aiuta a tentare di mettere le cose nella giusta posizione . Però poi non aiuta mai, perché importanti  sono le azioni .... noi donne poi, molto più degli uomini, tendiamo a vedere del romantico in tutto .. e a dare spiegazioni complicate a eventi semplici. Se non ti vuole vedere, ha fatto una scelta . Nessuno lo sta minacciando con la forza .  Nella mia breve esperienza con l’analista, questa mi disse che gli uomini cambiano idea spesso repentinamente ..:alcune tipologie poi ( quelle che tradiscono la partner con serenità ), ancora più velocemente.  In ogni caso, cosa ti impedisce di chiedere maggiori informazioni ?


  Aggiungo anche quelli che tradiscono la parthner senza serenità.... . In effetti ammettere la frammentazione della personalità maschile o femminile non è da tutti, specie cercando appunto di mettere come dici tu le cose in un "ordine" che probabilmente non esiste o non è quello che si pensava.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> NO!!!!!
> Abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto... di tutti i nostri problemi... ci siamo confrontati e consigliati su tutto...
> perchè proprio adesso non vuoi più parlare?
> 
> ...


Perdonami, Io rimango sempre molto basita  dallo stupore che chi frequenta una persona poco corretta, prova riguardo ad un fatto accaduto però su di se ...
E qui, per evitare un vespaio faccio una precisazione: non tutti quelli che hanno amanti sono scorretti anche con l’amante ...quindi non è automatico che sia così .
Ma benedette ragazze...se uno c’ha la  faccia come il kulo e  tromba con voi al posto di giocare a calcetto e torna dalla moglie fingendo di aver rincorso il pallone ...pensate davvero :”oh, cielo!!! Non me lo sarei mai aspettato ?” 
Quindi: si, meritavi una spiegazione più profonda...meritavi più rispetto...Ma perché ti stupisci per il fatto di non averlo ricevuto da lui ?
Sempre perché tu sei diversa dalla moglie e meriti di più ?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vuoi dire quindi che lui ti metteva al corrente di tutti i fatti relativi alla sua famiglia (vista l'età immagino abbia anche dei figli) come fossi la sua migliore amica/confidente oltre che amante?


Esattamente!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Quindi la persona la hai potuta pesare alla fine. Considerato che non lo hai sposato, amen per lo spazzolino da denti da buttare


Ahahhahaha


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Assodato che non merito una risposta...
> adesso mi ritiro nel mio dolore.
> 
> la speranza che torni è pari a zero... evviva


Tu stai male perché lui non ti ha dato una spiegazione esauriente oppure perché ti ha lasciata ?
O entrambe le cose ?
Un persona per bene dopo 2 anni passati insieme dovrebbe dare una spiegazione, ma evidentemente per te la spiegazione “ non spiega” abbastanza bene il perché di suo allontanamento ... 
Purtroppo credo che non ci tiene abbastanza a te per continuare...smettila di soffrire per lui, non vale la pena.
Un rapporto va avanti in due, lui non ci tiene più.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' quello che continuo a sostenere, certo che è stato sbrigative e poco sensibile, chi lo nega?... Prendiamo atto che come empatia é un cialtrone e diamoci pace ...



Che fosse poco empatico ve lo sosttoscrivo col sangue


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco moltol’esigenza di capire meglio. Aiuta a tentare di mettere le cose nella giusta posizione .
> Però poi non aiuta mai, perché importanti  sono le azioni .... noi donne poi, molto più degli uomini, tendiamo a vedere del romantico in tutto .. e a dare spiegazioni complicate a eventi semplici.
> Se non ti vuole vedere, ha fatto una scelta . Nessuno lo sta minacciando con la forza .
> Nella mia breve esperienza con l’analista, questa mi disse che gli uomini cambiano idea spesso repentinamente ..:alcune tipologie poi ( quelle che tradiscono la partner con serenità ), ancora più velocemente.
> In ogni caso, cosa ti impedisce di chiedere maggiori informazioni ?


Ho fatto un tentativo...
Continua a dire tu non hai sbagliato nulla è solo colpa mia. 
A questo punto ho rinunciato... mica posso perseguitarlo...


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ahahhahaha


E non concedere più spazio fisso in bagno a casa tua al prossimo.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perdonami, Io rimango sempre molto basita  dallo stupore che chi frequenta una persona poco corretta, prova riguardo ad un fatto accaduto però su di se ...
> E qui, per evitare un vespaio faccio una precisazione: non tutti quelli che hanno amanti sono scorretti anche con l’amante ...quindi non è automatico che sia così .
> Ma benedette ragazze...se uno c’hanla faccia come il kulo che tromba con te al posto di giocare a calcetto e torna dalla moglie fingendo di aver rincorso il pallone ...pensate davvero :”oh, cielo!!! Non me lo sarei mai aspettato ?”
> Quindi: si, meritavi una spiegazione più profonda...meritavi più rispetto...Ma perché ti stupisci per il fatto di non averlo ricevuto da lui ?
> Sempre perché tu sei diversa dalla moglie e meriti di più ?


Quoto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu stai male perché lui non ti ha dato una spiegazione esauriente oppure perché ti ha lasciata ?
> O entrambe le cose ?
> Un persona per bene dopo 2 anni passati insieme dovrebbe dare una spiegazione, ma evidentemente per te la spiegazione “ non spiega” abbastanza bene il perché di suo allontanamento ...
> Purtroppo credo che non ci tiene abbastanza a te per continuare...smettila di soffrire per lui, non vale la pena.
> Un rapporto va avanti in due, lui non ci tiene più.


Sto sicuramente più male per il fatto che mi ha lasciato.
Poi, mi innervosisce la mancanza di una spiegazione. 
Vorrei smettere di soffrire per lui e sicuramente smetterò... ma ora non è il momento... adesso ancora sono incredula e addolorata... passerà


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E non concedere più spazio fisso in bagno a casa tua al prossimo.


Niente più spazi fossi per gli uomini dopo il mio ex marito... se non per mio figlio


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perdonami, Io rimango sempre molto basita  dallo stupore che chi frequenta una persona poco corretta, prova riguardo ad un fatto accaduto però su di se ...
> E qui, per evitare un vespaio faccio una precisazione: non tutti quelli che hanno amanti sono scorretti anche con l’amante ...quindi non è automatico che sia così .
> Ma benedette ragazze...se uno c’hanla faccia come il kulo che tromba con te al posto di giocare a calcetto e torna dalla moglie fingendo di aver rincorso il pallone ...pensate davvero :”oh, cielo!!! Non me lo sarei mai aspettato ?”
> Quindi: si, meritavi una spiegazione più profonda...meritavi più rispetto...Ma perché ti stupisci per il fatto di non averlo ricevuto da lui ?
> Sempre perché tu sei diversa dalla moglie e meriti di più ?


Non sono mai entrata in competizione con sua moglie, non sono stupida, so benissimo qual è il mio ruolo e il mio posto.
Mi stupisco perché mi ha sempre rispettata. Sempre. Altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi è single e soprattutto senza figli non riesca proprio a rendersi conto di quanto impegno richieda una famiglia, compreso il parentado. Magari è proprio tutto questo impegno che invoglia a una evasione, ma l’impegno resta e vi sono periodi in cui aumenta ulteriormente.


Si è vero


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Niente più spazi fossi per gli uomini dopo il mio ex marito... se non per mio figlio


La penso come te.
Ridimensiona l'accaduto allora.
E' successo che il tipo che ti scopavi ti ha mollata. Era impegnato, e decisamente non gliene importava molto di te non solo dopo, ma durante. La spiegazione che cerchi non la devi cercare: e' esattamente quella che ti ha dato, e non credere che non ti possa rivedere davanti ad un caffè perché altrimenti poveretto non sa resistere. Sono favole. 
Capita.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho due figli... ed essere single con due figli è ancora più impegnativo... quindi se la canzone andava a me... capisco perfettamente.
> Ho sempre capito.
> Forse troppo.


Ma allora scusa cercati uno al max single o separato che ti cerchi altre rogne Petche ti sei presa una bella sbandata altroché evita hai altri cazzi....


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perdonami, Io rimango sempre molto basita  dallo stupore che chi frequenta una persona poco corretta, prova riguardo ad un fatto accaduto però su di se ...
> E qui, per evitare un vespaio faccio una precisazione: non tutti quelli che hanno amanti sono scorretti anche con l’amante ...quindi non è automatico che sia così .
> Ma benedette ragazze...se uno c’hanla faccia come il kulo che tromba con te al posto di giocare a calcetto e torna dalla moglie fingendo di aver rincorso il pallone ...pensate davvero :”oh, cielo!!! Non me lo sarei mai aspettato ?”
> Quindi: si, meritavi una spiegazione più profonda...meritavi più rispetto...Ma perché ti stupisci per il fatto di non averlo ricevuto da lui ?
> Sempre perché tu sei diversa dalla moglie e meriti di più ?


Appunto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non prenderla così... non si tratta di meritare ma di come si è considerata dall'altra parte.  Che lui sia poco empatico non significa che tu meriti un atteggiamento che ti ferisce, considera però che lui in questo momento NON prova quello che provi tu... in amore o nella sua chiusura, il merito è relativo, conta quello che ognuno sente in proprio.
> Pensa che in questi frangenti, comunque vada, esistono i "cuor di leone" ed i "dove posso svicolare" ... e qui vale il carattere.
> Dici di non avere speranza? Immagino di sì, ma e se invece l'avessi scampata perché tra l'altro hai smesso di perdere tempo???


Io non darei  per assodato che non lo prova


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Pensa che io mio ex sostiene ad ncira di essere sposato x non avere storie con implicazioni se non è fuori di testa
Racconterà pure che è stato beccato da me.... 
E che a natale deve tornare a casa 
Infatti torna... Che varietà di uomini 

L altro giorno mi ha detto che cercherà una come me...     
Che lui le donne le vuole così 

So strani scusate maschietti all ascolto x cui non mi stupisco delle sparizioni 

Forse le femmine spiegano di più no?


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non darei  per assodato che non lo prova


Attratto ecc forse addiritt spaventato e quindi ... Gambeeeeeeee

Da rispettare come scelta però


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> Ridimensiona l'accaduto allora.
> E' successo che il tipo che ti scopavi ti ha mollata. Era impegnato, e decisamente non gliene importava molto di te non solo dopo, ma durante. La spiegazione che cerchi non la devi cercare: e' esattamente quella che ti ha dato, e non credere che non ti possa rivedere davanti ad un caffè perché altrimenti poveretto non sa resistere. Sono favole.
> Capita.


Ma perché non gli importava di lei?
Mi viene da sbattere la testa contro il muro , giuro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avrà visto il tuo sguardo sospettoso...


Quella è la mia espressione anche quando mangio il pandoro :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Attratto ecc forse addiritt spaventato e quindi ... Gambeeeeeeee
> 
> Da rispettare come scelta però


Pensa che invece per me può essere proprio che lei contasse troppo. E ha messo sulla bilancia tutto e ha fatto quella che secondo me è stata la scelta giusta


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché non gli importava di lei?
> Mi viene da sbattere la testa contro il muro , giuro



Si io concordo con te Nocciola...

sono sempre più dell'idea che sia andato proprio per quello... non era più in grado di gestire il suo sentimento
e l'unica cosa che potesse fare era tornarsene a casa full time


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che invece per me può essere proprio che lei contasse troppo. E ha messo sulla bilancia tutto e ha fatto quella che secondo me è stata la scelta giusta



Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte... spiegherebbe anche l'assenza di spiegazione... se mi avesse detto me ne vado perchè non ci sto più dentro e ti amo, di sicuro non lo avrei lasciato andare tanto facilmente.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sono mai entrata in competizione con sua moglie, non sono stupida, so benissimo qual è il mio ruolo e il mio posto.
> Mi stupisco perché mi ha sempre rispettata. Sempre. Altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne


Anche la moglie la rispettava prima di metterle un cesto e di corna in testa... credi che abbia smesso di rispettarla solo perché ha smesso (così dice lui a te) di amarla ? 
Le persone non smetti di rispettarle perché non ti attizzano più ...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si io concordo con te Nocciola...
> 
> sono sempre più dell'idea che sia andato proprio per quello... non era più in grado di gestire il suo sentimento
> e l'unica cosa che potesse fare era tornarsene a casa full time


L’accendiamo?


----------



## Rosarose (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ecco questa mi piace di più...più affine al mio pensiero


Guarda se è molto razionale come lo hai descritto quella di Nocciola è l'ipotesi più plausibile. I ripetuti incontri se si è preso una decisione, possono solo indurre "in tentazione" ed un'uomo razionale evita! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche la moglie la rispettava prima di metterle un cesto e di corna in testa... credi che abbia smesso di rispettarla solo perché ha smesso (così dice lui a te) di amarla ?
> Le persone non smetti di rispettarle perché non ti attizzano più ...



Allora, sono certa del fatto che non ami più sua moglie, ripeto, non aveva bisogno di raccontarmi frottole per convincermi a stare con lui visto che ho deciso di starci e tenermelo seppure abbia messo in chiaro che non sarebbe andato via da casa.

Poi, perchè per forza sminuire il rapporto tra noi? A volte non rispetti una persona anche senza farlo apposta. Perchè sei egoista e non pensi di ferire l'altro, o lo pensi ma te ne fotti... Non perchè non ti attizza più.

Sua moglie non la rispetta per lo stesso motivo.
Non perchè non la ama... ma perchè è egoista e pensa a se stesso prima che a chi lo circonda


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’accendiamo?



mi stai dicendo che l'ipotesi ti piace? la sposi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Allora, sono certa del fatto che non ami più sua moglie, ripeto, non aveva bisogno di raccontarmi frottole per convincermi a stare con lui visto che ho deciso di starci e tenermelo seppure abbia messo in chiaro che non sarebbe andato via da casa.
> 
> Poi, perchè per forza sminuire il rapporto tra noi? A volte non rispetti una persona anche senza farlo apposta. Perchè sei egoista e non pensi di ferire l'altro, o lo pensi ma te ne fotti... Non perchè non ti attizza più.
> 
> ...


Sei la zia di Rose?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte... spiegherebbe anche l'assenza di spiegazione... se mi avesse detto me ne vado perchè non ci sto più dentro e ti amo, di sicuro non lo avrei lasciato andare tanto facilmente.


Ecco...classico discorso femminile ..... 
non esiste in natura un uomo così .... e neanche una donna .... infatti il “ti lascio perché ti amo troppo ..” viene spesso seguito da una risata


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda se è molto razionale come lo hai descritto quella di Nocciola è l'ipotesi più plausibile. I ripetuti incontri se si è preso una decisione, possono solo indurre "in tentazione" ed un'uomo razionale evita!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk



Sono d'accordo


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la zia di Rose?



Se è un complimento lo accetto...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco...classico discorso femminile .....
> non esiste in natura un uomo così .... e neanche una donna .... infatti il “ti lascio perché ti amo troppo ..” viene spesso seguito da una risata


Comunque l’ultima cosa che vuole chiunque abbia deciso di chiudere è che l’altra persona si accozzi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco...classico discorso femminile .....
> non esiste in natura un uomo così .... e neanche una donna .... infatti il “ti lascio perché ti amo troppo ..” viene spesso seguito da una risata



Ti lascio perchè ti amo... INTANTO... poi magari capisci che eri solo innamorato della situazione e non della persona e quindi col senno di poi pensi di aver fatto bene.
Se invece senti veramente di amare, e te ne accorgi con la mancanza, con il vuoto, ecc ecc... allora torni con altre intenzioni.
Se ami davvero e le intenzioni non possono cambiare per motivi che non vogliamo analizzare in questa sede, allora per amore te ne stai al tuo posto e lasci libera l'amante.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché non gli importava di lei?
> Mi viene da sbattere la testa contro il muro , giuro


Io il perché lo ricavo dal tenore della risposta.
Quando ti arrampichi sugli specchi per lasciare, non è un buon segno.
A meno che non sapesse che qualunque risposta avrebbe dato alla nostra amica, sarebbe significato darle speranze di  "recupero".


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Se è un complimento lo accetto...:carneval:


Non lo so. Rose è quella che dice  “Lui è meraviglioso e lo amo” , nel post successivo “è un egoista. Si preoccupa solo di star bene lui”


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque l’ultima cosa che vuole chiunque abbia deciso di chiudere è che l’altra persona si accozzi.



Questo è vero.
Ma poi in ogni caso accozzarsi non serve... se ci ripensa torna da solo... se non torna si vede che sta bene senza di te.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Ma poi in ogni caso accozzarsi non serve... se ci ripensa torna da solo... se non torna si vede che sta bene senza di te.


:up:


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Rose è quella che dice  “Lui è meraviglioso e lo amo” , nel post successivo “è un egoista. Si preoccupa solo di star bene lui”



Ahhh Brunetta attenta però...
non ho detto SOLO di star bene lui... ho detto PRIMA.

E poi il fatto che sia egoista non mi impedisce di amarlo.
Ho detto che è meraviglioso? Dove? Non mi sembra...


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché non gli importava di lei?
> Mi viene da sbattere la testa contro il muro , giuro


Sono d’accordo.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ti lascio perchè ti amo... INTANTO... poi magari capisci che eri solo innamorato della situazione e non della persona e quindi col senno di poi pensi di aver fatto bene.
> Se invece senti veramente di amare, e te ne accorgi con la mancanza, con il vuoto, ecc ecc... allora torni con altre intenzioni.
> Se ami davvero e le intenzioni non possono cambiare per motivi che non vogliamo analizzare in questa sede, allora per amore te ne stai al tuo posto e lasci libera l'amante.


Stai parlando di una persona dotata di empatia e correttezza. Non calza con la figura di chi tradisce gia’ la fiducia della madre dei suoi figli  ( solitamente ) . Quindi, magari non è così .... ma proprio la escludi come possibilità ?


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> NO!!!!!
> Abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto... di tutti i nostri problemi... ci siamo confrontati e consigliati su tutto...
> perchè proprio adesso non vuoi più parlare?
> 
> ...


Ok sfrutta la delusione, lo schifo per distaccartene..e farti un bel regalo sotto l'albero. Perché continuare sarebbe stato un suicidio. Tra due anni avresti detto..''Non capisco..Perché chiudere dopo quattro anni!! Dopo tutto quello che c è stato in 4 anni''..ecc..Ecc. ps ho letto giudizi sulla moglie..non giudicarla..1.la conosci attraverso lui...2 non puoi immaginare se lei magari è delusa,  da lui... anche senza sapere o anche solo intuendo.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque l’ultima cosa che vuole chiunque abbia deciso di chiudere è che l’altra persona si accozzi.


Decisamente.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai parlando di una persona dotata di empatia e correttezza. Non calza con la figura di chi tradisce gia’ la fiducia della madre dei suoi figli  ( solitamente ) . Quindi, magari non è così .... ma proprio la escludi come possibilità ?



Perdonami non ho capito la domanda...
escludo quale possibilità?


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque l’ultima cosa che vuole chiunque abbia deciso di chiudere è che l’altra persona si accozzi.


Condivido... posso fare una ipotesi, e poi la cestino io da subito??? 
Ma chi garantisce che quella perla di donna della moglie non si sia stufata e con  "il potere conferitogli dal matrimonio" non abbia detto, o vai o stai !!!
Molte mogli sanno più di quanto dimostrino e se decidono, mettono alle strette in modo definitivo... e visto il pregresso avrà anche voluto che lui chiudesse ogni e qualsiasi contatto.  Essere stata tranquilla e perfino cortese non significa che non pensasse a come recuperare il marito...
Ho conosciuto personalmente un caso del genere e, se può essere di consolazione, la persona che ha dovuto scegliere è profondamente infelice, non tanto per aver mollato l'amante ma per aver abdicato obtorto collo alla sua libertà esistenziale a seguito del tradimento.  
A quel punto la priorità è decidere sul momento, poi eventualmente si potrà decidere per il progetto esistenziale se la cosa non regge.

p.s.  Forse lui non volendo fare la figura dell'obbediente alla moglie, ha preferito la versione "è meglio che chiudiamo" sui generis


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ok sfrutta la delusione, lo schifo per distaccartene..e farti un bel regalo sotto l'albero. Perché continuare sarebbe stato un suicidio. Tra due anni avresti detto..''Non capisco..Perché chiudere dopo quattro anni!! Dopo tutto quello che c è stato in 4 anni''..ecc..Ecc.


No eagle... io non ho mai pensato perchè chiudere dopo due anni...
ho pensato: perchè chiudere proprio adesso che andava a gonfie vele, e perchè soprattutto chiudere.
Lui non mi ha risposto.
O meglio mi ha dato una risposta sommaria.
Sapevo benissimo che prima o poi sarebbe finita... ma non mi gusta la spiegazione. Non mi torna.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido... posso fare una ipotesi, e poi la cestino io da subito???
> Ma chi garantisce che quella perla di donna della moglie non si sia stufata e con  "il potere conferitogli dal matrimonio" non abbia detto, o vai o stai !!!
> Molte mogli sanno più di quanto dimostrino e se decidono, mettono alle strette in modo definitivo... e visto il pregresso avrà anche voluto che lui chiudesse ogni e qualsiasi contatto.  Essere stata tranquilla e perfino cortese non significa che non pensasse a come recuperare il marito...
> Ho conosciuto personalmente un caso del genere e, se può essere di consolazione, la persona che ha dovuto scegliere è profondamente infelice, non tanto per aver mollato l'amante ma per aver abdicato obtorto collo alla sua libertà esistenziale a seguito del tradimento.
> ...


Ipotesi che ci sta...ma non per questo caso.
Non so se hai letto tutta tutta la discussione, ma visto il nostro rapporto, me lo avrebbe detto.
Sa che sarebbe stato uno dei motivi per i quali io non avrei mai obiettato.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perdonami non ho capito la domanda...
> escludo quale possibilità?


Che sia una persona  scorretta e quindi poco intenzionata allo “sbattimento” di una spiegazione ora che ha deciso di lasciarti. Che sia stato bravo a mentire con te così come con la moglie. 
Ripeto, magari non è così ...ma perché escluderlo quando altri indizi di scorrettezza verso altre persone (moglie) sono evidenti?


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si io concordo con te Nocciola...
> 
> sono sempre più dell'idea che sia andato proprio per quello... non era più in grado di gestire il suo sentimento
> e l'unica cosa che potesse fare era tornarsene a casa full time


Punti di vista. 
Nel mio caso sono nate dichiarazioni d’amore, sentimenti, lui mi dice che mi ama troppo per smettere di vederci anche se dovessimo venir scoperti. 
Non tutti ragioniamo nello stesso modo...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nella mia breve esperienza con l’analista, questa mi disse che *gli uomini cambiano idea spesso repentinamente* ..:alcune tipologie poi ( quelle che tradiscono la partner con serenità ), ancora più velocemente.
> In ogni caso, cosa ti impedisce di chiedere maggiori informazioni ?


Me la presenti?
Avrei due cosine da dirle....


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No eagle... io non ho mai pensato perchè chiudere dopo due anni...
> ho pensato: perchè chiudere proprio adesso che andava a gonfie vele, e perchè soprattutto chiudere.
> Lui non mi ha risposto.
> O meglio mi ha dato una risposta sommaria.
> Sapevo benissimo che prima o poi sarebbe finita... ma non mi gusta la spiegazione. Non mi torna.


Perché andava a gonfie vele!! Proprio per questo. Perché il gonfie vele co te..è il pantano a casa...e ..e...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Che fosse poco empatico ve lo sosttoscrivo col sangue


Ti sei data la risposta.
Esistono uomini migliori.
Comprendo che spesso oltre una certa età non siano più singoli, però io, proprio per il tuo stato, mi orienterei ricercando quelli rimasti liberi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sia una persona  scorretta e quindi poco intenzionata allo “sbattimento” di una spiegazione ora che ha deciso di lasciarti. Che sia stato bravo a mentire con te così come con la moglie.
> Ripeto, magari non è così ...ma perché escluderlo quando altri indizi di scorrettezza verso altre persone (moglie) sono evidenti?



Non sto dicendo che non sia scorretto certo, il punto è che lo scopro ora, visto che mi ha sempre rispettata.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Me la presenti?
> Avrei due cosine da dirle....


Cosine proprio verbali o esemplificazioni...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Me la presenti?
> Avrei due cosine da dirle....


Non tutti, dai...non ci troviamo mai d’accordo con il concetto di eccezione. 
Pensa solo all’amante di tua moglie..prima follemente innamorato ...poi si è sposato con un’altra in sei mesi. Tua moglie l’avrebbe mai pensato possibile ?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sono mai entrata in competizione con sua moglie, non sono stupida, so benissimo qual è il mio ruolo e il mio posto.
> Mi stupisco perché mi ha sempre rispettata. Sempre. Altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne


Tutte le relazioni non progettuali hanno termine, prima o poi.
Non puoi andare avanti per anni facendo sempre le stesse cose e correndo allo stesso tempo rischi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché andava a gonfie vele!! Proprio per questo. Perché il gonfie vele co te..è il pantano a casa...e ..e...



E ci stiamo arrivando... piano piano...escludendo le ipotesi più varie, ora la più gettonata è questa


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> *Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo *:rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte... spiegherebbe anche l'assenza di spiegazione... se mi avesse detto me ne vado perchè non ci sto più dentro e ti amo, di sicuro non lo avrei lasciato andare tanto facilmente.


Ecco, come uomo la trovo una stronzata.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No eagle... io non ho mai pensato perchè chiudere dopo due anni...
> ho pensato: perchè chiudere proprio adesso che andava a gonfie vele, e perchè soprattutto chiudere.
> Lui non mi ha risposto.
> O meglio mi ha dato una risposta sommaria.
> Sapevo benissimo che prima o poi sarebbe finita... ma non mi gusta la spiegazione. Non mi torna.


Ma non ti deve  "tornare" la sua spiegazione. Non lo devi aiutare a dire ciò che un uomo di quella età e' in grado di dire.
E' quello che dalla sua spiegazione torna a te che a questo punto ti deve interessare.
Partendo dal presupposto che in un rapporto del genere dubito che vi siate giurati amore eterno. Il resto è "serietà" che dipende dalla persona. Basta. Non ci sono misteri nascosti.
Per me uno che liquida senza prendersi la briga di dire perché è uno stronzo.
Per altri no, in quanto il perché e' già una cosa  "ultronea" rispetto ad un rapporto tra amanti.
E probabilmente hanno ragione loro, ma lo dico sul serio. Non a caso non ho esperienza diretta, per cui alla fine controbatto, ma pure ascolto.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non tutti, dai...non ci troviamo mai d’accordo con il concetto di eccezione.
> Pensa solo all’amante di tua moglie..prima follemente innamorato ...poi si è sposato con un’altra in sei mesi. Tua moglie l’avrebbe mai pensato possibile ?


Lei no.
Io sì. Uno che tutta la vita ha collezionato donne non può essere credibile quando dice di volere sposare proprio te perché è innamorato folle.
Come minimo ne ha altre due in canna a cui chiedere la stessa cosa se tu lo rifiuti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Punti di vista.
> Nel mio caso sono nate dichiarazioni d’amore, sentimenti, lui mi dice che mi ama troppo per smettere di vederci anche se dovessimo venir scoperti.
> Non tutti ragioniamo nello stesso modo...


Ecco per me non è amore ma egoismo 
Se sai che sono sposata eviti di mettermi in situazioni difficili e se mi scoprono sparisci per non farmi rischiare ulteriormente


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E ci stiamo arrivando... piano piano...escludendo le ipotesi più varie, ora la più gettonata è questa


E' andato in vacanza, ha scoperto che non gli mancavi per niente, si è preso del tempo per pensarci, poi ti ha mollato.
L'estate è il redde rationem di qualsiasi relazione.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, come uomo la trovo una stronzata.


Applausone !!!
Ma anche un po’ come donna ..dai


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Applausone !!!
> Ma anche un po’ come donna ..dai


Il problema è che qualcuna ci spera ancora.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, come uomo la trovo una stronzata.


Perchè Danny?
Non ci sta nelle relazioni alla luce del sole...

ma qui... ammettere di amare, anche con se stessi, significa non poter più rimanere in famiglia.
Quindi o ci si flagella, si chiude e si recupera a casa, o non riesci più a gestire tutto.

Lui da casa non va via. Non solo perchè è un uomo e gli uomini solo in rari casi (vedi il mio ex marito) va via da casa, ma perchè ci sono ragioni di ordine pratico al momento che non glie lo consentirebbero.
Quindi che si fa?
Si sta bene con l'amante e poi si torna a casa e si litiga con la moglie perchè come qualcuno saggiamente ha detto se stai bene con lei, poi tua moglie ti da fastidio...ti irrita... ti ricorda che sei in gabbia...
Non si può...
Non hai scelta.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' andato in vacanza, ha scoperto che non gli mancavi per niente, si è preso del tempo per pensarci, poi ti ha mollato.
> L'estate è il redde rationem di qualsiasi relazione.



No...bocciata!
Quando è tornato dalle vacanze era a mille! abbiamo passato da giugno ad ottobre una relazione che sembrava quella di due adolescenti...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualcuna ci spera ancora.



ma non è una speranza...
uno che ti lascia per questo motivo non torna...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ahhh Brunetta attenta però...
> non ho detto SOLO di star bene lui... ho detto PRIMA.
> 
> E poi il fatto che sia egoista non mi impedisce di amarlo.
> Ho detto che è meraviglioso? Dove? Non mi sembra...


No quella è Rose. Tu sei la zia :carneval:


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No quella è Rose. Tu sei la zia :carneval:



solo perchè sono vecchia....


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè Danny?
> Non ci sta nelle relazioni alla luce del sole...
> 
> ma qui... ammettere di amare, anche con se stessi, significa non poter più rimanere in famiglia.
> ...


Non mi convinci.
Anche perché se lasciassi te perché ti amo troppo io a casa sarei ancora più nervoso.
L'amore unisce, è altruista. 
Il desiderio è egoista, invece: io voglio te per il mio piacere, se tu non me ne dai più, faccio volentieri a meno di te.
Mi spieghi solo una cosa: cosa vuole dire che sembravate due adolescenti da giugno a ottobre?
Cosa era cambiato, disponibilità a parte, che magari ha delle ragioni indipendenti dalla vostra storia?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi convinci.
> Anche perché se lasciassi te perché ti amo troppo io a casa sarei ancora più nervoso.
> L'amore unisce, è altruista.
> Il desiderio è egoista, invece: io voglio te per il mio piacere, se tu non me ne dai più, faccio volentieri a meno di te.
> ...


.

Invece secondo me l'amore è altruista fino ad un certo punto... "sono a casa con una che non amo quando potrei essere a comprare i regali di natale con lei" (sto estremizzando eh)

Eravamo più uniti... è come se lui avesse finalmente capito che di me si poteva fidare...
abbiamo cominciato a vederci e sentirci più spesso... a parlare di più di noi e delle nostre vite... abbiamo cominciato a confrontarci sui figli...sulla quotidianità...
E il sesso andava alla stragrande! Meglio del solito se possibile


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> solo perchè sono vecchia....


Sì e un po’ più (poco:carneval saggia


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè Danny? Non ci sta nelle relazioni alla luce del sole...  ma qui... ammettere di amare, anche con se stessi, significa non poter più rimanere in famiglia. Quindi o ci si flagella, si chiude e si recupera a casa, o non riesci più a gestire tutto.  Lui da casa non va via. Non solo perchè è un uomo e gli uomini solo in rari casi (vedi il mio ex marito) va via da casa, ma perchè ci sono ragioni di ordine pratico al momento che non glie lo consentirebbero. Quindi che si fa? Si sta bene con l'amante e poi si torna a casa e si litiga con la moglie perchè come qualcuno saggiamente ha detto se stai bene con lei, poi tua moglie ti da fastidio...ti irrita... ti ricorda che sei in gabbia... Non si può... Non hai scelta.


 E chi ti ha detto che con sua moglie fosse così, Lui ?..... Nammo bene.... E tu naturalmente gli hai creduto senza colpo ferire, o meglio, ti sei convinta di credergli perchè ti piaceva crederlo.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, come uomo la trovo una stronzata.



La è anche per una donna, è la classica cretinata che si dice per non prendersi la responsabilità di dover dimostrare che si ama al punto di rinunciare alla realtà istituzionale che si sta vivendo...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E chi ti ha detto che con sua moglie fosse così, Lui ?..... Nammo bene.... E tu naturalmente gli hai creduto senza colpo ferire, o meglio, ti sei convinta di credergli perchè ti piaceva crederlo.


Non ho creduto a nulla... è una mia ipotesi.
Se avessi un amante che amo... sarebbe impossibile per me sapere che è lì fuori mentre io sono qui e vorrei stare con lei.
Mio marito mi darebbe fastidio... sarebbe come un intralcio.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ho creduto a nulla... è una mia ipotesi. Se avessi un amante che amo... sarebbe impossibile per me sapere che è lì fuori mentre io sono qui e vorrei stare con lei. Mio marito mi darebbe fastidio... sarebbe come un intralcio.


  Un intralcio che ha scelto di mantenere però. Ma tu in definitiva, -a parte quello che lui ti ha raccontato-, la conosci? sai come si comportano tra di loro? Sai come vivono il loro rapporto?


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la zia di Rose?



A hhahahahahahahah hai vinto dai


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Un intralcio che ha scelto di mantenere però. Ma tu in definitiva, -a parte quello che lui ti ha raccontato-, la conosci? sai come si comportano tra di loro? Sai come vivono il loro rapporto?



tutto quello che so me lo ha raccontato lui.
Lei non la conosco e non abbiamo amici in comune.
Un intralcio che è diventato tale quando ha scoperto di essere innamorato dell'amante... 
Cosa accaduta sei mesi fa


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> tutto quello che so me lo ha raccontato lui.
> Lei non la conosco e non abbiamo amici in comune.
> Un intralcio che è diventato tale quando ha scoperto di essere innamorato dell'amante...
> Cosa accaduta sei mesi fa


E come ti ha dimostrato in sei mesi questo grande innamoramento? 
Scusa se mi scappa da ridere


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> tutto quello che so me lo ha raccontato lui. Lei non la conosco e non abbiamo amici in comune. Un intralcio che è diventato tale quando ha scoperto di essere innamorato dell'amante...  Cosa accaduta sei mesi fa


  Perciò tu sei sicura, sicura, ma proprio sicura che la sua non fosse una finzione, non hai nemmeno il dubbio, nemmeno il più piccolo che possa trattarsi di uno che ti ha intortata?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E come ti ha dimostrato in sei mesi questo grande innamoramento?
> Scusa se mi scappa da ridere



Visto che l'ho già raccontato almeno altre cinque volte... se è solo per farti ridere te lo lascio leggere negli altri post...
risparmiami l'ennesimo racconto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò tu sei sicura, sicura, ma proprio sicura che la sua non fosse una finzione, non hai nemmeno il dubbio, nemmeno il più piccolo che possa trattarsi di uno che ti ha intortata?



Nessun dubbio. NESSUNO


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Visto che l'ho già raccontato almeno altre cinque volte... se è solo per farti ridere te lo lascio leggere negli altri post...
> risparmiami l'ennesimo racconto


Ma l'ho letto.
Che ti chiamava di più.
Che ti parlava della moglie.
Che vi confrontavate sul quotidiano.
Che lo facevate come non mai.

Dopo un anno e mezzo ad un certo punto e' scoppiato l'innamoramento. O magari a casa avrà avuto un momento difficile. Che dici?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'ho letto.
> Che ti chiamava di più.
> Che ti parlava della moglie.
> Che vi confrontavate sul quotidiano.
> ...



Dico che il momento difficile lo vive da quando l'ho conosciuto. Anzi da prima.
Se non si conosce la persona si fanno mille ipotesi certo.
Io che lo conosco e so che è una persona diffidente di natura, chiusa, ermetica, ti dico che le cose sono cambiate e che si è innamorato.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco per me non è amore ma egoismo
> Se sai che sono sposata eviti di mettermi in situazioni difficili e se mi scoprono sparisci per non farmi rischiare ulteriormente


Il discorso era in entrambi i casi: scoperta io, scoperto lui.
Nel mio caso non ci sarebbero tanti danni: penso che il mio lo intuisca oppure ha la certezza, ma visto le corna con cui mi ha addobbata sa di essere l’origine di quello che è arrivato dopo. E non può lamentarsi. Oppure semplicemente non gliene frega niente. Non so però come è il discorso dall’altra parte.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Dico che il momento difficile lo vive da quando l'ho conosciuto. Anzi da prima.
> Se non si conosce la persona si fanno mille ipotesi certo.
> Io che lo conosco e so che è una persona diffidente di natura, chiusa, ermetica, ti dico che le cose sono cambiate e che si è innamorato.


E quindi tu che lo conosci come diffidente, chiuso ed ermetico, non lo riconosci però nel modo in cui ti ha mollato?


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Nessun dubbio. NESSUNO


  Fai molto male a non avere dubbi, se uno mi scarica senza motivo  a me i dubbi verrebbero.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Dico che il momento difficile lo vive da quando l'ho conosciuto. Anzi da prima.
> Se non si conosce la persona si fanno mille ipotesi certo.
> Io che lo conosco e so che è una persona diffidente di natura, chiusa, ermetica, ti dico che le cose sono cambiate e che si è innamorato.


“Io che lo conosco..”
Ah, santa polenta......
Sai che con tutta probabilità è una frase che dice anche la moglie?”...
“Io conosco mio marito....tutto casa e famiglia...pensa che ha una sola distrazione.....il calcetto del martedì....”
E li conosce da più tempo di te e ci ha fatto pure dei figli ....
Le persone mentono...e lo fanno bene .....


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Fai molto male a non avere dubbi, se uno mi scarica senza motivo  a me i dubbi verrebbero.


Eh


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E quindi tu che lo conosci come diffidente, chiuso ed ermetico, non lo riconosci però nel modo in cui ti ha mollato?


No... non per come era diventato con me


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che invece per me può essere proprio che lei contasse troppo. E ha messo sulla bilancia tutto e ha fatto quella che secondo me è stata la scelta giusta


Appunto  lo dico pure io.. X spaventato intendevo questo solo che scrivo di corsa


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Fai molto male a non avere dubbi, se uno mi scarica senza motivo  a me i dubbi verrebbero.


Non ti seguo...intortata in che senso scusa?
forse non ho capito


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No... non per come era diventato con me


Si è visto però come e' tornato.ben presto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> “Io che lo conosco..”
> Ah, santa polenta......
> Sai che con tutta probabilità è una frase che dice anche la moglie?”...
> “Io conosco mio marito....tutto casa e famiglia...pensa che ha una sola distrazione.....il calcetto del martedì....”
> ...


Santa polenta! :up:


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Dico che il momento difficile lo vive da quando l'ho conosciuto. Anzi da prima.
> Se non si conosce la persona si fanno mille ipotesi certo.
> Io che lo conosco e so che è una persona diffidente di natura, chiusa, ermetica, ti dico che le cose sono cambiate e che si è innamorato.


Una cosa sono le tue sensazioni e una cosa un foglio di carta bollata con su scritto "ti amo!!!"
Chiuso quanto vuoi ma se un cinquantenne non pronuncia le paroline magiche lascia il tempo trova......poi qui troverai milemila persone che ti diranno che erano comunque bugie per l'amante......ma io sono un romantico ottimista e questo non te lo dirò


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ti seguo...intortata in che senso scusa?
> forse non ho capito


Però io credo che alle persone, tutte, piaccia da matti essere innamorate. Ci si sente quindicenni, euforici, emozionati, leggeri.
 Però passa.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> “Io che lo conosco..”
> Ah, santa polenta......
> Sai che con tutta probabilità è una frase che dice anche la moglie?”...
> “Io conosco mio marito....tutto casa e famiglia...pensa che ha una sola distrazione.....il calcetto del martedì....”
> ...



Continuo a non vedere la ragione per la quale mentire... me la spiegate?
Non ho chiesto di lasciare sua moglie, non ho chiesto che non ci facesse sesso... non ho chiesto niente.
Ero lì, a sua disposizione.
Raccontarmi bugie perchè?
Se mi avesse detto che con sua moglie stava benissimo io ci sarei stata lo stesso.
Se mi avesse detto che ero solo uno svago sessuale, ci sarei stata lo stesso.

Perchè continuiamo a battere su questa cosa che ha mentito?
Ma su cosa poi???


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Una cosa sono le tue sensazioni e una cosa un foglio di carta bollata con su scritto "ti amo!!!"
> Chiuso quanto vuoi ma se un cinquantenne non pronuncia le paroline magiche lascia il tempo trova......poi qui troverai milemila persone che ti diranno che erano comunque bugie per l'amante......ma io sono un romantico ottimista e questo non te lo dirò



Non sono state solo mie sensazioni... le paroline le ha pronunciate, io ho solo constatato con i suoi comportamenti.
E poi...bugie a pro di che???
Aveva tutto comunque... giuro che non vi seguo


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Continuo a non vedere la ragione per la quale mentire... me la spiegate?
> Non ho chiesto di lasciare sua moglie, non ho chiesto che non ci facesse sesso... non ho chiesto niente.
> Ero lì, a sua disposizione.
> Raccontarmi bugie perchè?
> ...


perchè su questo forum c'è chi teorizza che uno che tradisce la moglie/marito è un mentitore incallito e quindi mente forzatamente con tutti..... e non c'è verso di far capire che le cose non vanno necessariamente in questo modo


----------



## Rosarose (13 Dicembre 2018)

Strega a questo punto non ti resta che attendere, e lo puoi fare in due modi 
1. Cerchi di contattarlo di avere spiegazioni, arrovellandoti il cervello..
2. Cerchi di vivere la tua vita distraendoti il più possibile, non ti poni domande a cui è impossibile trovare risposte..
In ambe due i casi sarà il tempo ha darti una risposta!
Io ti consiglio l'opzione 2!!
In bocca al lupo [emoji4][emoji4]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè su questo forum c'è chi teorizza che uno che tradisce la moglie/marito è un mentitore incallito e quindi mente forzatamente con tutti..... e non c'è verso di far capire che le cose non vanno necessariamente in questo modo


Magari è vero che chi mente con la moglie lo fa con tutti...
ma perchè con me? non ne aveva bisogno ripeto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Strega a questo punto non ti resta che attendere, e lo puoi fare in due modi
> 1. Cerchi di contattarlo di avere spiegazioni, arrovellandoti il cervello..
> 2. Cerchi di vivere la tua vita distraendoti il più possibile, non ti poni domande a cui è impossibile trovare risposte..
> In ambe due i casi sarà il tempo ha darti una risposta!
> ...


Io attendo...
fino a quando il tempo non farà il suo lavoro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè su questo forum c'è chi teorizza che uno che tradisce la moglie/marito è un mentitore incallito e quindi mente forzatamente con tutti..... e non c'è verso di far capire che le cose non vanno necessariamente in questo modo


Necessariamente non lo dice nessuno. Si dice che dire che è *sicuramente* sincero fa ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Magari è vero che chi mente con la moglie lo fa con tutti...
> ma perchè con me? non ne aveva bisogno ripeto


Ma le persone a volte amano un momento, una situazione, amano come si sentono, amano il suono delle parole. 
Resta che si giura di amare, ci si sposa (si sarà convinti, no?) e poi può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

[video=youtube;pSi0dbNAN9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSi0dbNAN9M[/video]


Sai, la gente è strana
Prima si odia e poi si ama
Cambia idea improvvisamente
Prima la verità poi mentirà lui
Senza serietà
Come fosse niente
Sai, la gente è matta
Forse è troppo insoddisfatta
Segue il mondo ciecamente
Quando la moda cambia
Lei pure cambia
Continuamente, scioccamente
Tu, tu che sei diverso
Almeno tu nell'universo 
Un punto sei, che non ruota mai intorno a me
Un sole che splende per me soltanto
Come un diamante in mezzo al cuore
Tu, tu che sei diverso
Almeno tu nell'universo!
Non cambierai
Dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
E che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più
Sai, la gente è sola
Come può lei si consola
Per non far sì che la mia mente
Si perda in congetture, in paure
Inutilmente e poi per niente
Tu, tu che sei diverso
Almeno tu nell'universo
Un punto sei, che non ruota mai intorno a me
Un sole che splende per me soltanto
Come un diamante in mezzo al cuore
Tu, tu che sei diverso
Almeno tu nell'universo 
Non cambierai, dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
E che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più
Non cambierai
Dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
E che mi amerai davvero, davvero di più
Compositori: Bruno Lauzi / Maurizio Fabrizio


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Necessariamente non lo dice nessuno. Si dice che dire che è *sicuramente* sincero fa ridere.


necessariamente lo dicono in tanti.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Una cosa sono le tue sensazioni e una cosa un foglio di carta bollata con su scritto "ti amo!!!"
> Chiuso quanto vuoi ma se un cinquantenne non pronuncia le paroline magiche lascia il tempo trova......poi qui troverai milemila persone che ti diranno che erano comunque bugie per l'amante......ma io sono un romantico ottimista e questo non te lo dirò


Perchè invece se le pronuncia siamo a posto?

Boh. 
Sensazioni, parole.

Alla fine non conta niente, nemmeno i fatti di ieri, per costruirsi un’aspettativa sul domani.

Amen.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> necessariamente lo dicono in tanti.


Semmai probabilmente


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè invece se le pronuncia siamo a posto?
> 
> Boh.
> Sensazioni, parole.
> ...


...ma forse ho scritto una cosa diversa ...ottimista oggi?


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai probabilmente


Peró sembra quasi che se uno crede all’amante sia un po’ un pirla.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ma forse ho scritto una cosa diversa ...ottimista oggi?


Sì certo, tu hai scritto che se uno non lo dice, le sensazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Ho solo preso atto e sono andata avanti nel ragionamento.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró sembra quasi che se uno crede all’amante sia un po’ un pirla.


Non esageriamo, ma metterei in conto che se ti rapporti con una persona che tradisce ed ha facilità all'inganno, pensi abbia tante remore a mentire?


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró sembra quasi che se uno crede all’amante sia un po’ un pirla.


  Ma porcaccia di quella miseriaccia,  onestamente, dico onestamente e realisticamente ne abbiamo viste poi così poche di persone che arrivano qui con le lacrime agli occhi perchè si erano fatte delle aspettative surreali? Che poi il punto non è nemmeno questo, si vuole far passare la faccenda in modo monolitico, ti ha detto la verità - non ti ha detto la verità, semplificando la faccenda e dimenticando la frammentazione e l' instabilità dei sentimenti per cui un "ti amo" diventa una verità assoluta, una lente attraverso cui guardare un intero rapporto. Quello che conta è quello che si fa in genere, e quello che si decide e si mette in pratica e in questo caso i dubbi io li ho tutti.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia di quella miseriaccia,  onestamente, dico onestamente e realisticamente ne abbiamo viste poi così poche di persone che arrivano qui con le lacrime agli occhi perchè si erano fatte delle aspettative surreali? Che poi il punto non è nemmeno questo, si vuole far passare la faccenda in modo monolitico, ti ha detto la verità - non ti ha detto la verità, semplificando la faccenda e dimenticando la frammentazione e l' instabilità dei sentimenti per cui un "ti amo" diventa una verità assoluta, una lente attraverso cui guardare un intero rapporto. Quello che conta è quello che si fa in genere, e quello che si decide e si mette in pratica e in questo caso i dubbi io li ho tutti.



mamma mia che fatica...
ma se anche non vi avesse amato, mi faceva star bene... quindi andava bene così.
Il punto continua a non essere quello.
Stiamo processando il suo modo di uscire di scena.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia di quella miseriaccia,  onestamente, dico onestamente e realisticamente ne abbiamo viste poi così poche di persone che arrivano qui con le lacrime agli occhi perchè si erano fatte delle aspettative surreali? Che poi il punto non è nemmeno questo, si vuole far passare la faccenda in modo monolitico, ti ha detto la verità - non ti ha detto la verità, semplificando la faccenda e dimenticando la frammentazione e l' instabilità dei sentimenti per cui un "ti amo" diventa una verità assoluta, una lente attraverso cui guardare un intero rapporto. Quello che conta è quello che si fa in genere, e quello che si decide e si mette in pratica e in questo caso i dubbi io li ho tutti.


Appunto ...


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> mamma mia che fatica... ma se anche non vi avesse amato, mi faceva star bene... quindi andava bene così. Il punto continua a non essere quello. Stiamo processando il suo modo di uscire di scena.


  Ma la cosa è legata! Vuoi che ti diciamo che è stato un maleducato a lasciarti così? ok, è un maleducato, ti basta per stare meglio?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Continuo a non vedere la ragione per la quale mentire... me la spiegate?
> Non ho chiesto di lasciare sua moglie, non ho chiesto che non ci facesse sesso... non ho chiesto niente.
> Ero lì, a sua disposizione.
> Raccontarmi bugie perchè?
> ...


Perché uno che ti dice “la mia famiglia non la mollo ma mi piace scopare facile anche con altre ...e con te soprattutto ...” fa brutto....Anche verso l’immagine che si vuole avere di se....


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la cosa è legata! Vuoi che ti diciamo che è stato un maleducato a lasciarti così? ok, è un maleducato, ti basta per stare meglio?


No...non è necessariamente legata...poteva stare con me anche solo perchè lo facevo star bene... 
Poteva non essere innamorato e dirmi, me ne vado non perchè non sto più bene con te ma perchè... eccetera...

Naturalmente è un esempio...prima che mi si dica ancora che voglio mettergli in bocca le parole che voglio sentirmi dire...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché uno che ti dice “la mia famiglia non la mollo ma mi piace scopare facile anche con altre ...e con te soprattutto ...” fa brutto....Anche verso l’immagine che si vuole avere di se....



non c'erano altre e non ci sono.
e non fa brutto dire all'amante mi piace scopare con te... queste relazioni nascono per quello... a volte muoiono anche così e amen...
fa brutto non dire nulla...


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la cosa è legata! Vuoi che ti diciamo che è stato un maleducato a lasciarti così? ok, è un maleducato, ti basta per stare meglio?


No, lei vuole che le confermiamo che l’unica motivazione plausibile al fatto che l’abbia lasciata senza una spiegazione sia l’infinito amore che ha per lei che lo distrae dalla famiglia. 
Allora, siccome lui ha dimostrato di amarla molto (chiamandola spesso e vedendola di più rispetto alle volte precedenti )... e lei merita tanto amore ...non si capacita della vaga ipotesi  che stiamo ventilando ....e cioè che ci sia una tenue  probabilità che lui sia semplicemente stronzo.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No...non è necessariamente legata...poteva stare con me anche solo perchè lo facevo star bene...  Poteva non essere innamorato e dirmi, me ne vado non perchè non sto più bene con te ma perchè... eccetera...  Naturalmente è un esempio...prima che mi si dica ancora che voglio mettergli in bocca le parole che voglio sentirmi dire...


  Dirtelo faceva star meglio anche lui, è questo il punto ma magari non era vero o era vero solo in parte. Continui a stare dentro quel ragionamento di negazione della frammentarietà e precarieta del pensiero umano, se non ne esci non capirai mai i motivi del suo comportamento. A parer mio eh, a parer mio. Poi domani mi smente e si ripresenta davanti casa tua con un mazzo di rose, ma ci ho i miei dubbi ( e ce li avrei anche se si presentasse con le rose)


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esageriamo, ma metterei in conto che se ti rapporti con una persona che tradisce ed ha facilità all'inganno, pensi abbia tante remore a mentire?


Non eri tu che hai postato che una persona in media mente 7 volte al giorno? 

Tutti possiamo mentire. Non tutti vogliono farlo, ma soprattutto non interagiamo con tutti allo stesso modo.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> non c'erano altre e non ci sono.
> e non fa brutto dire all'amante mi piace scopare con te... queste relazioni nascono per quello... a volte muoiono anche così e amen...
> fa brutto non dire nulla...


Credo che tu abbia capito il senso di quello che ho detto estremizzando . 
A volte si pensa che l’altra persona si senta più nobilitata sentendosi dire certe cose e non altre . 
Si pensa anche di nobilitare  se stessi...
Posto che lui non ti ha mai promesso nulla ... la deduzione sul suo slancio amoroso l’hai fatta solo tu. 
Lui si è messo con te...siete stati insieme fino a che uno dei due ha deciso diversamente . 
Ti ha dato una sua spiegazione.
Tu ci stai facendo dei film sopra, completamente soggettivi.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè su questo forum c'è chi teorizza che uno che tradisce la moglie/marito è un mentitore incallito e quindi mente forzatamente con tutti..... e non c'è verso di far capire che le cose non vanno necessariamente in questo modo


Dipende.
Per tradire devi necessariamente mentire alla moglie, a volte agli amici, ai colleghi, ai parenti.
All'amante potresti anche evitare di farlo, poiché non ce n'è di solito bisogno e perché la particolare situazione dovrebbe pretendere fiducia reciproca.
Poi c'è anche chi non sa mentire alla moglie e non tradirebbe mai, chi mente anche all'amante perché cerca di compiacerla.
L'unica cosa vera di tutto questo è che se hai qualche senso di colpa non menti a nessuno.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè invece se le pronuncia siamo a posto?
> 
> Boh.
> Sensazioni, parole.
> ...


Modalità cinismo ON.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró sembra quasi che se uno crede all’amante sia un po’ un pirla.


Modalità cinismo OFF.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esageriamo, ma metterei in conto che se ti rapporti con una persona che tradisce ed ha facilità all'inganno, pensi abbia tante remore a mentire?


Diciamo che è più facile pensare che abbia un buon rapporto con il senso di colpa.
Questo non vuol dire che menta in tutte le occasioni, ma che non eviterà di farlo se necessario.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> mamma mia che fatica...
> ma se anche non vi avesse amato, mi faceva star bene... quindi andava bene così.
> Il punto continua a non essere quello.
> Stiamo processando il suo modo di uscire di scena.


Corretto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, lei vuole che le confermiamo che l’unica motivazione plausibile al fatto che l’abbia lasciata senza una spiegazione sia l’infinito amore che ha per lei che lo distrae dalla famiglia.
> Allora, siccome lui ha dimostrato di amarla molto (chiamandola spesso e vedendola di più rispetto alle volte precedenti )... e lei merita tanto amore ...non si capacita della vaga ipotesi  che stiamo ventilando ....e cioè che ci sia una tenue  probabilità che lui sia semplicemente stronzo.



Io non voglio proprio niente... sono entrata qui per mero sfogo...volevo confrontarmi con gente che avesse più esperienza di me per cercare delle risposte.
Non risposte che mi facessero star bene necessariamente. Solo risposte.
Non voglio sentirmi dire che se n'è andato perchè mi ama, perchè anche se non mi avesse amato, mi ha fatto stare bene e tanto bastava, anzi tanto meglio per lui.
Ho solo fatto un'ipotesi perchè comunque lo volete dipingere più stronzo di quello che è.
Non è uno stronzo... si è comportato da tale a mio avviso soltanto in fase di chiusura.
Non si è approfittato di me... non ne aveva bisogno
Non mi ha mentito... non ne aveva bisogno
Non ha un'altra perchè a mio avviso un'altra avrebbe avuto più senso in un momento di calo del rapporto non in un momento bello.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia di quella miseriaccia,  onestamente, dico onestamente e realisticamente ne abbiamo viste poi così poche di persone che arrivano qui con le lacrime agli occhi perchè si erano fatte delle aspettative surreali? Che poi il punto non è nemmeno questo, si vuole far passare la faccenda in modo monolitico, ti ha detto la verità - non ti ha detto la verità, semplificando la faccenda e dimenticando la frammentazione e l' instabilità dei sentimenti per cui un "ti amo" diventa una verità assoluta, una lente attraverso cui guardare un intero rapporto. Quello che conta è quello che si fa in genere, e quello che si decide e si mette in pratica e in questo caso i dubbi io li ho tutti.


Ma porcaccia miseriaccia lo dico io  (comunque bell'avatar....).

Le verità assolute non esistono per nessuno, tendenzialmente si valuta sempre il pacchetto completo fatti/sensazioni/parole.
(io proprio in quest'ordine, tra l'altro)

I dubbi sono anche legittimi, alla luce dei fatti, appunto.
Ma dare per scontata l'alta probabilità della menzogna sull'impostazione della relazione e su quanto detto durante la stessa per la solita accoppiata traditore-mentitore ebbbbasta.

Io non ho mai mentito a nessuno dei miei numerosisssssssssssimi amanti.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché uno che ti dice “la mia famiglia non la mollo ma mi piace scopare facile anche con altre ...e con te soprattutto ...” fa brutto....Anche verso l’immagine che si vuole avere di se....


Dal mio punto di vista lo apprezzerei, nella sua sincerità e brutalità. 
Perché mi darebbe più fiducia nella persona di tante palle inventate per lo stesso scopo.
Ma sono un uomo.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Modalità cinismo ON.





danny ha detto:


> Modalità cinismo OFF.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia capito il senso di quello che ho detto estremizzando .
> A volte si pensa che l’altra persona si senta più nobilitata sentendosi dire certe cose e non altre .
> Si pensa anche di nobilitare  se stessi...
> Posto che lui non ti ha mai promesso nulla ... la deduzione sul suo slancio amoroso l’hai fatta solo tu.
> ...


È delusa, lo trovo comprensibile.
Ammettere che è stato un po' stronzo potrebbe esserle utile per ridimensionarlo, ma sarebbe allo stesso tempo una mazzata per la sua autostima, già in partenza minata da una profonda sfiducia verso il genere maschile.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

*gli ho chiesto di vederlo domani pomeriggio*

so già cosa mi risponderà... 
ma l'ultimo tentativo ci stava... sono passati un pò di giorni...magari è più predisposto


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia miseriaccia lo dico io  (comunque bell'avatar....).  Le verità assolute non esistono per nessuno, tendenzialmente si valuta sempre il pacchetto completo fatti/sensazioni/parole. (io proprio in quest'ordine, tra l'altro)  I dubbi sono anche legittimi, alla luce dei fatti, appunto. Ma dare per scontata l'alta probabilità della menzogna sull'impostazione della relazione e su quanto detto durante la stessa per la solita accoppiata traditore-mentitore ebbbbasta.  Io non ho mai mentito a nessuno dei miei numerosisssssssssssimi amanti.


  Ma io in effetti non penso sia un azzzzzioma,  una cosa probabile si però, come tutta una serie di atteggiamenti frammentari leggibili in quasi tutte le ralazioni clandestine ( -q u a s i -  t u t t e ).  Sulla sequenza fatti - sensazioni - parole sono moooooolto d'accordissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti scordi, oggi, di scoprire una relazione attraverso il cellulare. O perlomeno, se una persona è un minimo sgamata, non la vedrai mai usare il proprio, che sarà sempre disponibile, aperto, limpido, per mostrare che non ha nulla da nascondere.


Non sono d'accordo.

Avere due telefoni o uno con DUAL SIM è da 'professionisti', e molti traditori non sono dei professionisti.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Le lacrime di coccodrillo insomma


Chiaro...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> non sono più in grado di avere una relazione sana visto che non riesco a fidarmi più degli uomini. e che quindi mi prendo il bello che una relazione clandestina ti da.


...e stai avendo la dimostrazione che anche le relazioni clandestine non sono poi così 'sane' e 'belle' come si può pensare..


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> fantasticare sul futuro purtroppo lo sanno fare in tanti, senza voler dire nulla.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> so già cosa mi risponderà...
> ma l'ultimo tentativo ci stava... sono passati un pò di giorni...magari è più predisposto


Ma ti te di conto che è sposato 
Che palle 
Sono  stata amante mai chiesto nulla né mi sono mai accollata mai pretewo  anzi  io grrr che nervi 

Ha deciso e tu li a rompere le palle


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalla spiegazione non richiesta e non dovuta data con imbarazzo.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró sembra quasi che se uno crede all’amante sia un po’ un pirla.


Se ci crede ciecamente sì.
Una persona crede ciecamente finché non ha sperimentato il tradimento, dopo un po’ di riserve deve averle.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e stai avendo la dimostrazione che anche le relazioni clandestine non sono poi così 'sane' e 'belle' come si può pensare..



sane sicuramente no...
belle finchè funzionano...
del resto finiscono anche quelle non clandestine...
almeno così non stiro le camicie a nessuno


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma ti te di conto che è sposato
> Che palle
> Sono  stata amante mai chiesto nulla né mi sono mai accollata mai pretewo  anzi  io grrr che nervi
> 
> Ha deciso e tu li a rompere le palle


Ma io le palle le rompo a chi e quanto voglio...
i mezzi per evitarlo ce li ha eventualmente...
ma scherzi????


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> almeno così non stiro le camicie a nessuno


Il tuo ragionamento 'non fa una grinza'.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento 'non fa una grinza'.


Grazie Jim!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento 'non fa una grinza'.


E adesso ho capito anche la battuta ahahahhaha


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io non voglio proprio niente... sono entrata qui per mero sfogo...volevo confrontarmi con gente che avesse più esperienza di me per cercare delle risposte.
> Non risposte che mi facessero star bene necessariamente. Solo risposte.
> Non voglio sentirmi dire che se n'è andato perchè mi ama, perchè anche se non mi avesse amato, mi ha fatto stare bene e tanto bastava, anzi tanto meglio per lui.
> Ho solo fatto un'ipotesi perchè comunque lo volete dipingere più stronzo di quello che è.
> ...


Guarda che la tua delusione e’ comprensibile ...
Ma non è comprensibile la tua ostinazione a voler vedere un qualcosa che solo tu vedi.
Alla domanda : stava bene con me e quindi perché se ne è andato.... ti si può rispondere in più modi ...ma se l’unica risposta che trovi plausibile è “l’ha fatto perché si stava coinvolgendo troppo “. ... è normale sentire un boato di dissensi .
Poi ci devi scusare , ma sarai la trentesima amante che condivide con noi lo stesso stupore...
Addirittura uno ha detto che si sarebbe separato per vivere la storia d’amore con l’amante...e si è separato...ma il giorno dopo l’ha mollata....
E lei a non capacitarsi ...”lo conosco bene...”.
Capisci che,non è colpa tua , ma dopo un po’ che si sente la stessa solfa...si va giù diretti...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Avere due telefoni o uno con DUAL SIM è da 'professionisti', e molti traditori non sono dei professionisti.


La maggior parte degli smartphone oggi sono dual sim, l'area riservata ce l'ha anche il mio A5, un cellulare aziendale in tanti, un vecchio telefono tutti, una scheda iliad pochi euro al mese.
Il doppio cellulare ce l'aveva anche mia moglie. Uno scarsissimo da 40 euro.
La tecnologia si evolve...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> sane sicuramente no...
> belle finchè funzionano...
> del resto finiscono anche quelle non clandestine...
> almeno così non stiro le camicie a nessuno


Si possono avere relazioni con persone single vivendo ognuno a casa propria.
Inoltre camicia lavata e stirata 2 euro ai centri commerciali.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che la tua delusione e’ comprensibile ...
> Ma non è comprensibile la tua ostinazione a voler vedere un qualcosa che solo tu vedi.
> Alla domanda : stava bene con me e quindi perché se ne è andato.... ti si può rispondere in più modi ...ma se l’unica risposta che trovi plausibile è “l’ha fatto perché si stava coinvolgendo troppo “. ... è normale sentire un boato di dissensi .
> Poi ci devi scusare , ma sarai la trentesima amante che condivide con noi lo stesso stupore...
> ...


Io trovo plausibile quella non perché mi convenga. Perché avendo vissuto la storia mi sembra quella che calza meglio. Vi ho motivato il mio dissenso alle altre ipotesi non è che ho semplicemente detto no. 
Poi, capisco perfettamente che si tratta di storie da copione è vi siate rotto le scatole di sentire sempre le solite lamentele, però se per voi è la trentesima per me è comunque la prima.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si possono avere relazioni con persone single vivendo ognuno a casa propria.
> Inoltre camicia lavata e stirata 2 euro ai centri commerciali.


Le camicie erano solo una battuta. In casa
Mia o fuori casa mia non mi fido più. Non voglio una relazione seria perché mi aspetterei dedizione, fiducia e fedeltà cose che da una relazione clandestina quantomeno non dai per scontate.  Non sono pronta. Magari in futuro lo sarò. Adesso non voglio avere una relazione che mi creerebbe solo paranoie


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

*Come volevasi dimostrare*

Mi ha risposto, testuali parole: 
Grazie tesoro preferisco di no, potrei inventarti mille scuse ma meglio di no. Ciao


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Le camicie erano solo una battuta. In casa
> Mia o fuori casa mia non mi fido più. Non voglio una relazione seria perché mi aspetterei dedizione, fiducia e fedeltà cose che da una relazione clandestina quantomeno non dai per scontate.  Non sono pronta. Magari in futuro lo sarò. Adesso non voglio avere una relazione che mi creerebbe solo paranoie


È un problema che pero' devi affrontare, anche se nel frattempo hai trovato la soluzione,  sbagliata nel tuo caso.
Le relazioni clandestine saranno sempre più per te occasione di frustrazione in futuro.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto, testuali parole:
> Grazie tesoro preferisco di no, potrei inventarti mille scuse ma meglio di no. Ciao


Freddissimo. Asettico.
Lascia perdere.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io trovo plausibile quella non perché mi convenga. Perché avendo vissuto la storia mi sembra quella che calza meglio. Vi ho motivato il mio dissenso alle altre ipotesi non è che ho semplicemente detto no.
> Poi, capisco perfettamente che si tratta di storie da copione è vi siate rotto le scatole di sentire sempre le solite lamentele, però se per voi è la trentesima per me è comunque la prima.


Certo. È comprensibile ...
Capisci però anche tu che la nostra intenzione non e dare per scontata la tua sofferenza ma cominciare a scalfire quella certezza granitica legata alla sola tua giustificazione del “conoscerlo” bene tu.
Le tue spiegazioni non convincono e si arrovellano su loro stesse. 
Prima comincerai a considerare spiegazioni alternative e prima ne uscirai (secondo me). 
Poi, fai bene a chiarire se ne hai l’occasione .


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto, testuali parole:
> Grazie tesoro preferisco di no, potrei inventarti mille scuse ma meglio di no. Ciao


Manco lo sforzo......


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Freddissimo. Asettico.
> Lascia perdere.


È il “tesoro” che fa venire i brividi.....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> sane sicuramente no...
> belle finchè funzionano...
> del resto finiscono anche quelle non clandestine...
> almeno così non stiro le camicie a nessuno





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento 'non fa una grinza'.


Non ho mai stirato una camicia.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È il “tesoro” che fa venire i brividi.....


Sì.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È il “tesoro” che fa venire i brividi.....


In effetti si.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si possono avere relazioni con persone single vivendo ognuno a casa propria.
> Inoltre camicia lavata e stirata *2* *euro* ai centri commerciali.


Questo servizio l’ho utilizzato


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto, testuali parole:
> Grazie tesoro preferisco di no, potrei inventarti mille scuse ma meglio di no. Ciao





danny ha detto:


> Freddissimo. Asettico.
> Lascia perdere.


Lothar sputato!
 [MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION] come l’hai conosciuto?


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2018)

*Non me la sento di continuare così. ...*



lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto, testuali parole:
> Grazie tesoro preferisco di no, potrei inventarti mille scuse ma meglio di no. Ciao


Perche'  non trovi accettabile che uno sposato lasci l'amante dicendole questo? Che non se la sente di proseguire!
Non dare per scontato tutto quello che hai scritto sulla moglie e sul loro matrimonio, ma proprio per nulla.
Mi viene da ridere pensando alla 'piccolina' di mio marito ed a come ci è  rimasta male sentendo la verita' su di noi, e lei aveva addirittura 30 anni meno di me.  Mi ha pure chiesto scusa per avermi pensata completamente diversa, e mio marito non voleva mai  parlarle di noi, era lei ossessionata da me, e gelosa.
E' difficilissimo capire dal di fuori i matrimoni altrui.  Ed amanti che mentono od omettono ce ne sono migliaia.  Uomini e donne.  Davanti ad uno/una sposata che vuole chiudere non farei il quarto grado, mi sembrerebbe scontato abbia motivi piu'   che validi.  Poi c'e' chi non se ne persuade ed arriva a telefonare alla legittima, il mio caso, ma come scusante aveva la giovane eta'. Tu da donna matura sicuramente saprai capire.


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai stirato una camicia.


A me piace stirarle e stirare, ma se trovo  una stoffa schifosa, che si sciupa a guardarla,   le butto.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma io le palle le rompo a chi e quanto voglio...
> i mezzi per evitarlo ce li ha eventualmente...
> ma scherzi????


Fai come vuoi 
Io lo trovo snervante e ce una famiglia di là...


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me piace stirarle e stirare, ma se trovo  una stoffa schifosa, che si sciupa a guardarla,   le butto.


Fossi in tuo marito sarei motivatissimo a portarle in tintoria, a quella stregua .


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È un problema che pero' devi affrontare, anche se nel frattempo hai trovato la soluzione,  sbagliata nel tuo caso.
> Le relazioni clandestine saranno sempre più per te occasione di frustrazione in futuro.


Probabilmente si... a quel punto mi rifugerò probabilmente nel “meglio soli”


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lothar sputato!
> [MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION] come l’hai conosciuto?


Era il direttore della mia banca


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Adesso forse vi è più chiaro il soggetto... 
e forse vi è più chiaro il perché insisto col dire che quando un personaggio così freddo si lascia andare è una conquista


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'  non trovi accettabile che uno sposato lasci l'amante dicendole questo? Che non se la sente di proseguire!
> Non dare per scontato tutto quello che hai scritto sulla moglie e sul loro matrimonio, ma proprio per nulla.
> Mi viene da ridere pensando alla 'piccolina' di mio marito ed a come ci è  rimasta male sentendo la verita' su di noi, e lei aveva addirittura 30 anni meno di me.  Mi ha pure chiesto scusa per avermi pensata completamente diversa, e mio marito non voleva mai  parlarle di noi, era lei ossessionata da me, e gelosa.
> E' difficilissimo capire dal di fuori i matrimoni altrui.  Ed amanti che mentono od omettono ce ne sono migliaia.  Uomini e donne.  Davanti ad uno/una sposata che vuole chiudere non farei il quarto grado, mi sembrerebbe scontato abbia motivi piu'   che validi.  Poi c'e' chi non se ne persuade ed arriva a telefonare alla legittima, il mio caso, ma come scusante aveva la giovane eta'. Tu da donna matura sicuramente saprai capire.


Io capisco la sua situazione ma avrei gradito che mi dicesse il motivo per cui è finita. Oh ma perché vi sembra una richiesta così assurda??? Ma sono un essere umano! Ci hai scopato con me per due anni??? Adesso te ne vai? Vattene! Ma porca miseria voglio, ESIGO una spiegazione!


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Adesso forse vi è più chiaro il soggetto...
> e forse vi è più chiaro il perché insisto col dire che quando un personaggio così freddo si lascia andare è una conquista


Ho come l'impressione che tu veda nel rapporto una sorta di  "redenzione" di lui. Di trasformazione. Come se stare con l'amante veramente ne cambiasse la natura.
Se e' uno freddo di natura, non diventa diverso. Il fatto stesso di guadagnare la fiducia di un altro, non è che lo trasforma.
Se uno è stronzo, guadagni la fiducia di uno stronzo.
Non so come dire. Di contro, una persona comunque rispettosa, si comporterà in conseguenza anche quando ti molla.
Non hai domato un leone, o addomesticato un animale selvaggio. Ti sei relazionata con uno stronzo che quando ha dismesso l'interesse per te si è comportato da stronzo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io capisco la sua situazione ma avrei gradito che mi dicesse il motivo per cui è finita. Oh ma perché vi sembra una richiesta così assurda??? Ma sono un essere umano! Ci hai scopato con me per due anni??? Adesso te ne vai? Vattene! Ma porca miseria voglio, ESIGO una spiegazione!


No, scusa...non vuoi una spiegazione... vuoi una chance.... vuoi che ti dica che ti ama troppo e poterlo così convincere che non se ne deve preoccupare.... 
della spiegazione che te ne fai?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, scusa...non vuoi una spiegazione... vuoi una chance.... vuoi che ti dica che ti ama troppo e poterlo così convincere che non se ne deve preoccupare....
> della spiegazione che te ne fai?


Me ne faccio che me ne faccio una ragione. E anche non me ne facessi niente, è una questione di rispetto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Fai come vuoi
> Io lo trovo snervante e ce una famiglia di là...


Ma io mica lo disturbo in famiglia o pretendo che resti con me!!!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che tu veda nel rapporto una sorta di  "redenzione" di lui. Di trasformazione. Come se stare con l'amante veramente ne cambiasse la natura.
> Se e' uno freddo di natura, non diventa diverso. Il fatto stesso di guadagnare la fiducia di un altro, non è che lo trasforma.
> Se uno è stronzo, guadagni la fiducia di uno stronzo.
> Non so come dire. Di contro, una persona comunque rispettosa, si comporterà in conseguenza anche quando ti molla.
> Non hai domato un leone, o addomesticato un animale selvaggio. Ti sei relazionata con uno stronzo che quando ha dismesso l'interesse per te si è comportato da stronzo. Tutto qui.


Si sta comportando da stronzo ma non lo è. Non mi credete ma è così


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Me ne faccio che me ne faccio una ragione. E anche non me ne facessi niente, è una questione di rispetto


Si ma ne stai perdendo tanto tu di te stessa adesso a inseguirlo.
Fattene una ragione, la spiegazione lui a modo suo te l'ha data. A che serve adesso umiliarsi per elemosinare quella che all'evidenza. (te lo ha scritto!!!) sarebbe una palla pietosa?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si sta comportando da stronzo ma non lo è. Non mi credete ma è così


Che ti devo dire?
Credi allora al fato crudele che ha colpito e affondato il vostro grande amore.
Ad una certa.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Me ne faccio che me ne faccio una ragione. E anche non me ne facessi niente, è una questione di rispetto


Pretendi rispetto da una persona che non rispetta.
Perché dovresti aver diritto a maggior  rispetto tu da lui rispetto alla moglie? Rispondimi però ...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pretendi rispetto da una persona che non rispetta.
> Perché dovresti aver diritto a maggior  rispetto tu da lui rispetto alla moglie? Rispondimi però ...


Ma certo che ti rispondo! 
Sua moglie non sa del tradimento e se sapesse probabilmente lo lascerebbe. Perché si sentirebbe non rispettata. Nelle altre faccende non so con lei come si comporta. E se lei non si fa rispettare non è affar mio. Con me si è sempre comportato con rispetto e come nel resto della relazione pretendo me ne dia anche adesso. Ovviamente adesso ho avuto la conferma che non gli interessa darmi una spiegazione quindi lo prendo per quello che è: un comportamento da stronzo!


----------



## Rosarose (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Me ne faccio che me ne faccio una ragione. E anche non me ne facessi niente, è una questione di rispetto


Purtroppo il rispetto  si può pretendere, ma non é detto che chi abbiamo di fronte sia capace di darlo! È un problema di moltissime relazioni, datore di lavoro dipendenti, suocere muore, cognati ecc ecc...insomma bisognerebbe almeno nelle relazioni che si scelgono, scegliersi persone che sappiano darlo!
Adesso il tipo dal messaggio che ti ha fatto conferma di essere poco rispettoso di quello che c'è stato e di te! Usa questa cosa per iniziare un distacco. Credimi la spiegazione che cerchi  non aggiungerebbe niente.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco...classico discorso femminile .....
> non esiste in natura un uomo così .... e neanche una donna .... infatti il “ti lascio perché ti amo troppo ..” viene spesso seguito da una risata


Perchè scusa? E' quanto era stato scritto anche a me e io non l'ho trovata tanto una cretinata. Con ti amo o senza. Semplicemente umanità. Se ho una relazione con una donna e so per certo, per qualsiasi motivo, che non lascerò la legittima e ti vedo strapresa o innamorata o coinvolta a mille ad un certo punto tenerti è mio egoismo, mollarti è darti la possibilità di trovare una relazione vera e non part-time (che part-time è già esagerato visto che di solito son ritagli di ritagli con tanto rumore che son solo messaggini).
Ti tengo perchè mi piace essere guardato in quel modo, so che prima o poi finirà ma vivo il momento. Ma questo lo dice chi ha una famiglia, ha un punto solido con cui guardare al proprio futuro, che comprende avere una compagna/o da anni e anni. Se invece provi dei sentimenti per l'altro, fosse anche un affetto sorto da una frequentazione durevole, e l'altro è single lo molli, lo lascia andare. 
So che non è questo il caso, ma quello che succede ad alcune, o perlomeno è accaduto a me è che ti fermi, ti fermi proprio a livello interiore. Mentre lui progetta... dove progetto può anche essere "cambio la cucina, vado in vacanza, organizzo il weekend con amici che vivo con moglie e figli" tu ti fermi, tu non vivi che un frammento di qualcosa che sarà un domani (che manco sai cosa sia), e aspetti. Vivi aspettando di poter vivere una relazione.
Per me è questo "aspettare" che è proprio una larva che ti divora.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le relazioni non progettuali hanno termine, prima o poi.
> Non puoi andare avanti per anni facendo sempre le stesse cose e correndo allo stesso tempo rischi.


Ma infatti... col bastone e i capelli bianchi a fare l'amante??? :rotfl:
Leggendo i tanti casi qui, mi è venuto da pensare a quei posti colpiti da terremoti, dove le persone son finite a vivere in catapecchie e son mollate in quelle condizioni da anni e anni, persone che sono finite sotto le macerie, disperate... in quei casi quanto è importante avere vicino i nostri cari, quando hai perso la casa, hai perso tutta la tua realtà, anche visiva che era la certezza del tuo quotidiano? Eppure anche in quelle realtà ci saranno stati casi di amanti e traditori. So che può sembrare un esempio esagerato o estremo, ma è proprio a fronte di queste cose che vengono fuori le persone. Dovesse capitare un evento simile chi sceglierebbe di avere vicino una persona? Quella consolidata che ti sta vicino da una vita.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si sta comportando da stronzo ma non lo è. Non mi credete ma è così


Lascialo stare lastrega...

Accetta il no. 

E un no, è no.

Tu non sai chi è. 
Tu sai chi lui ha mostrato essere. 
E non è una differenza da poco. 

È la differenza fra una storia a termine e una dove il termine non è dato a priori.

Non mi sembri una da storie clandestine, questa è l'altra cosa su cui dovresti riflettere. 

Per come ti descrivi tendi a mettere nelle storie extra parametri da relazioni standard. 
(è molto rischioso rifugiarsi nelle storie extra perchè le altre fan paura...i casini, e il dolore, sono assicurati)

E questo, rifugiarti da una parte per evitare l'altra, non va bene. 

Prima di tutto perché con quei parametri non riconosci i volponi che girano. 
E poi perché ti ritrovi ad avere desideri e aspettative che non hanno spazio. 

Tanti dei miei amanti sposati mi han detto "ti amo" e han fatto cose che da fuori li faceva sembrare follemente innamorati. 
Ma se la stavano raccontando. Alcuni. 
Altri tentavano di vendere la carta dell'amore. 

Era illusione, benzina per la passione e il desiderio. 

Mica era reale. 

Alcuni ne han bisogno per sentirsi giustificati nelle loro azioni. e finisce che, per un po' almeno, ci credono pure loro.
Sono i meno affidabili a mio parere. 
Non hanno il coraggio di guardarsi allo specchio e mentono senza neanche rendersene conto. Il che li rende molto credibili, per paradosso. I n quel momento la menzogna è verità.

Meglio, molto meglio, un simpatico stronzo che non ha bisogno della giustifica dei sentimenti per far quel che desidera. 
E tendenzialmente, se è la chiarezza che cerchi, uno stronzo te la da. 
Certo...è ruvida. 

E non so se per te andrebbe bene...da come scrivi, tu desideri essere amata 

Pensaci.

EDIT: no, non è stronzo, hai ragione su questo. 
Semplicemente non sa gestire il finale accordandolo alla storia che avete vissuto. 
Non è riuscito a riportarti giù (dalle stelle dove eravate andati fino ad ottobre) per potersene andare senza tutto lo scarto che stai sentendo e che ti crea stupore e incredulità. E rabbia e frustrazione. E delusione.
È goffo. E poco elegante. 
E anche poco furbo. 

In questo modo ha innescato una possibile bomba.

forse anche lui dovrebbe pensarci su, prima di mettersi a cercare amanti.
Prima o poi trova quella che si incazza e la bomba gliela fa esplodere in casa.


Ma tu davvero dovresti fare attenzione. 
Sei una preda facile e rischi di trovarti sola per paura. 
Non dell'altro, ma del tuo  non saper riconoscere l'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti rispondo!
> Sua moglie non sa del tradimento e se sapesse probabilmente lo lascerebbe. Perché si sentirebbe non rispettata. Nelle altre faccende non so con lei come si comporta. E se lei non si fa rispettare non è affar mio. Con me si è sempre comportato con rispetto e come nel resto della relazione pretendo me ne dia anche adesso. Ovviamente adesso ho avuto la conferma che non gli interessa darmi una spiegazione quindi lo prendo per quello che è: un comportamento da stronzo!


Vedi che non ci capiamo ? 
Lei non è che non si fa rispettare...lei non sa e crede che lui la rispetti . Come te ...fino ad ora
  ma tu che sapevi del suo non rispetto per la  moglie...ti stupisci del suo non rispetto per te . 
È questo che fa specie. Lo stupore ...


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fossi in tuo marito sarei motivatissimo a portarle in tintoria, a quella stregua .


Mica glielo dicevo, ne aveva talmente tante che non se ne accorgeva. Adesso le usa 2 volte al'anno.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti rispondo!
> Sua moglie non sa del tradimento e se sapesse probabilmente lo lascerebbe. Perché si sentirebbe non rispettata. Nelle altre faccende non so con lei come si comporta. E se lei non si fa rispettare non è affar mio. Con me si è sempre comportato con rispetto e come nel resto della relazione pretendo me ne dia anche adesso. Ovviamente adesso ho avuto la conferma che non gli interessa darmi una spiegazione quindi lo prendo per quello che è: un comportamento da stronzo!


Stai dicendo della moglie che “ SE NON SI FA rispettare non è affar tuo”. 
Ok.... ma allora tu perché non ti fai rispettare ?
Hai la ricetta di come si può far rispettare ?


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io capisco la sua situazione ma avrei gradito che mi dicesse il motivo per cui è finita. Oh ma perché vi sembra una richiesta così assurda??? Ma sono un essere umano! Ci hai scopato con me per due anni??? Adesso te ne vai? Vattene! Ma porca miseria voglio, ESIGO una spiegazione!


Siamo tutti diversi, a me non verrebbe in mente di fare storie con uno sposato che mi dicesse 'non me la sento di continuare'.  Amici come prima o addio.  Lo devi mettere in conto quando inizi la relazione. E non capisco cosa cambi nel caso mi dicesse 'voglio recuperare  con mia moglie'  o 'non voglio rischiare di perdere mia  moglie' o  'non voglio piu' rischiare di essere scoperto', come ti ha detto lui 'potrei inventarmi qualunque scusa'. La  'sua' verita' la sa solo lui. 
Ti ha detto che non vuole piu' parlarne, accettalo.
Poi magari avra' una crisi  di nostalgia e tornera' a cercarti lui. 
Un classico.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E adesso ho capito anche la battuta ahahahhaha


----------



## Skorpio (13 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi magari avra' una crisi  di nostalgia e tornera' a cercarti lui.
> Un classico.


[video=youtube;9j4yLiDvR24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j4yLiDvR24[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché uno che ti dice “la mia famiglia non la mollo ma mi piace scopare facile anche con altre ...e con te soprattutto ...” fa brutto....Anche verso l’immagine che si vuole avere di se....


Dici? 
Dipende da quanto anche a te piace scopare con lui 
Ti sentiresti sminuita se sta a casa però gli piace scopare con te? Io no. Se anche io è quello che voglio. Se non lo volessi a meno che non me l’ha ordinato il medico non ci andrei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, lei vuole che le confermiamo che l’unica motivazione plausibile al fatto che l’abbia lasciata senza una spiegazione sia l’infinito amore che ha per lei che lo distrae dalla famiglia.
> Allora, siccome lui ha dimostrato di amarla molto (chiamandola spesso e vedendola di più rispetto alle volte precedenti )... e lei merita tanto amore ...non si capacita della vaga ipotesi  che stiamo ventilando ....e cioè che ci sia una tenue  probabilità che lui sia semplicemente stronzo.


Infinito amore no. Troppo coinvolgimento si
A me sembra anche una delle spiegazioni più palisibili
E grazie a Dio che ancora esiste qualcuno che riesce ad usare la razionalità anche se coinvolto e a rimettere in ordine le priorità 
Ripeto mi è successo e mi è sembrata la cosa più logica da fare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Era il direttore della mia banca


Allora no.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non eri tu che hai postato che una persona in media mente 7 volte al giorno?
> 
> Tutti possiamo mentire. Non tutti vogliono farlo, ma soprattutto non interagiamo con tutti allo stesso modo.


Quoto


Lostris ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia miseriaccia lo dico io  (comunque bell'avatar....).
> 
> Le verità assolute non esistono per nessuno, tendenzialmente si valuta sempre il pacchetto completo fatti/sensazioni/parole.
> (io proprio in quest'ordine, tra l'altro)
> ...


La risposta te la scrivo in privato


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

[MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION] ho capito tu sei una della religione del merito. Tu hai raccolto punti nel corso di due anni e ora, anche se è finita, ti sei guadagnata il premio che è il riconoscimento che ti meriti una spiegazione che si incastri con l’idea che ti sei fatta di lui.
Non funziona così. Non esiste il merito e la spiegazione è quella che va bene a lui. Tu te la devi far andare bene.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7675]lastregaseventitu[/MENTION] ho capito tu sei una della religione del merito. Tu hai raccolto punti nel corso di due anni e ora, anche se è finita, ti sei guadagnata il premio che è il riconoscimento che ti meriti una spiegazione che si incastri con l’idea che ti sei fatta di lui.
> Non funziona così. Non esiste il merito e la spiegazione è quella che va bene a lui. Tu te la devi far andare bene.


Alla fine per forza che me la farò andar bene. 
Ma non mi piace lo stesso. 
Nessuna religione del merito. Qui non c’entra cosa ho fatto o non fatto io in due anni. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto in due! C’entra che abbiamo condiviso del tempo, dell’intimita, delle preoccupazioni e tanti momenti di felicità. Non sono quella che sta passando che non conosci... anche se fossimo stati amici... e all’improvvISO mi avesse detto “non mi va più” avrei chiesto: scusa ma all’improvviso? E perché? 
Per quale motivo devo subire passivamente una mancanza di rispetto? Se non ci arriva da solo provo a farcelo arrivare io... se poi continua a prescindere allora è una delusione! Ma sempre lasciar correre no! E poi questA cosa che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare tutto anche no! Sono l’amante mica la pezza per lavare i pavimenti! Ti piace scopare con me? Ecco trattami come si deve! 
Sempre! Dall’inizio alla fine. L’unica cosa che l’amante Deve accettare è che si tratta di una storia a termine. E non si discute. Ma perché in questo lasso di tempo devo accettare che mi manchi di rispetto?? No!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infinito amore no. Troppo coinvolgimento si
> A me sembra anche una delle spiegazioni più palisibili
> E grazie a Dio che ancora esiste qualcuno che riesce ad usare la razionalità anche se coinvolto e a rimettere in ordine le priorità
> Ripeto mi è successo e mi è sembrata la cosa più logica da fare


Quoto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lascialo stare lastrega...
> 
> Accetta il no.
> 
> ...


Ipazia, accetterò il no. Per forza. Ma resta il fatto che me lo doveva.
Per tutto il resto, piuttosto resto sola, davvero. Non ho bisogno di sentirmi amata... sono circondata d’amore, a partire da quello che ricevo quotidianamente dai miei figli. 
Mi manca solo un pezzettino, quello del buon sesso e delle attenzioni che solo un uomo può darti. L’amore non mi interessa a tutti i costi. Se c’è ben venga, ma tanto finisce. Tanto vale investirci poco, almeno cadi col paracadute.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ipazia, accetterò il no. Per forza. Ma resta il fatto che me lo doveva.
> Per tutto il resto, piuttosto resto sola, davvero. Non ho bisogno di sentirmi amata... sono circondata d’amore, a partire da quello che ricevo quotidianamente dai miei figli.
> Mi manca solo un pezzettino, quello del buon sesso e delle attenzioni che solo un uomo può darti. L’amore non mi interessa a tutti i costi. Se c’è ben venga, ma tanto finisce. Tanto vale investirci poco, almeno cadi col paracadute.


Se investi poco, poco avrai.
Le occasioni, quelle buone, non aumentano col passar degli anni.
Usa il tuo legittimo rancore e la delusione subita per cambiare prospettiva. 
Datti un mese senza di lui.
Poi vedrai tutto in maniera diversa.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lascialo stare lastrega...
> 
> Accetta il no.
> 
> ...


Lastrega ti consiglio di stamparti la prima parte del post di ipazia o di memorizzarlo.  Abitualmente gli uomini sono così, specie nei rapporti clandestini, certo esistono le eccezioni, quelle appunto extra regola... 
 Alla fine tu ti incapponisci sul modo di lasciarti, ma pensa piuttosto che altre potrebbero non cercare ragioni ma passare alla ritorsione. Già questo dovrebbe farti riflettere sulla pochezza di questo uomo anche a livello di capacità di analisi ...  Non è un suggerimento sia chiaro, per me una libera scelta resta tale e voi la avete fatta, quindi niente recriminazioni, ma non ha messo assolutamente in conto che una persona disillusa e meno rispettosa verso chi è vittima di entrambi, non ci avrebbe messo un secondo a sparare la verità alla moglie... e lui la tua correttezza l'ha data per scontata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lastrega ti consiglio di stamparti la prima parte del post di ipazia o di memorizzarlo.  Abitualmente gli uomini sono così, specie nei rapporti clandestini, certo esistono le eccezioni, quelle appunto extra regola...
> Alla fine tu ti incapponisci sul modo di lasciarti, ma pensa piuttosto che altre potrebbero non cercare ragioni ma passare alla ritorsione. Già questo dovrebbe farti riflettere sulla pochezza di questo uomo anche a livello di capacità di analisi ...  Non è un suggerimento sia chiaro, per me una libera scelta resta tale e voi la avete fatta, quindi niente recriminazioni, ma non ha messo assolutamente in conto che una persona disillusa e meno rispettosa verso chi è vittima di entrambi, non ci avrebbe messo un secondo a sparare la verità alla moglie... e lui la tua correttezza l'ha data per scontata.


le relazioni finiscono per n motivi.
Fissarsi di avere spiegazioni e nocivo.
La verità, raramente viene detta.  
È necessario accettare gli eventi soprattutto in questo tipi di relazione.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Alla fine per forza che me la farò andar bene.
> Ma non mi piace lo stesso.
> Nessuna religione del merito. Qui non c’entra cosa ho fatto o non fatto io in due anni. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto in due! C’entra che abbiamo condiviso del tempo, dell’intimita, delle preoccupazioni e tanti momenti di felicità. Non sono quella che sta passando che non conosci... anche se fossimo stati amici... e all’improvvISO mi avesse detto “non mi va più” avrei chiesto: scusa ma all’improvviso? E perché?
> Per quale motivo devo subire passivamente una mancanza di rispetto? Se non ci arriva da solo provo a farcelo arrivare io... se poi continua a prescindere allora è una delusione! Ma sempre lasciar correre no! E poi questA cosa che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare tutto anche no! Sono l’amante mica la pezza per lavare i pavimenti! Ti piace scopare con me? Ecco trattami come si deve!
> Sempre! Dall’inizio alla fine. L’unica cosa che l’amante Deve accettare è che si tratta di una storia a termine. E non si discute. Ma perché in questo lasso di tempo devo accettare che mi manchi di rispetto?? No!


Non credo che ti sta mancando di rispetto adesso... 
Semmai ti ha mancato di rispetto prima facendoti credere cose che non erano vere, oppure tu hai frainteso. 
Adesso si sta solo comportando di conseguenza.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le relazioni finiscono per n motivi.
> Fissarsi di avere spiegazioni e nocivo.
> La verità, raramente viene detta.
> È necessario accettare gli eventi soprattutto in questo tipi di relazione.


Quoto. 
Finiscono matrimoni senza una spiegazione, figuriamoci una storia extra.


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Finiscono matrimoni senza una spiegazione, figuriamoci una storia extra.


Esatto, se nei matrimoni si dicono le menzogne necessarie, nelle relazioni clandestine si può mentire a tutto campo... in fondo si vive già in un inganno.
Parlo per aver conosciuto alcuni casi rivelatori, il traditore una volta scoperto raccontava che l'amante era una semplice scopata senza alcun coinvolgimento e già che c'era riferiva alla moglie, pensando di placarla, i difetti personali ed estetici della poverella che credeva di essere l'amore impossibile ma vagheggiato...  Non che la cosa servisse più di tanto alla moglie, ma nel frattempo l'amante veniva sputtanata nelle sue più intime realtà pur di minimizzare i danni nella coppia.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È il “tesoro” che fa venire i brividi.....


Che se ne andasse a fan culo con tesoro che modi

 anche se lo capisco
Non ne può più x motivi suoi e vuole mettere uno stop e lo sta facendo


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che tu veda nel rapporto una sorta di  "redenzione" di lui. Di trasformazione. Come se stare con l'amante veramente ne cambiasse la natura.
> Se e' uno freddo di natura, non diventa diverso. Il fatto stesso di guadagnare la fiducia di un altro, non è che lo trasforma.
> Se uno è stronzo, guadagni la fiducia di uno stronzo.
> Non so come dire. Di contro, una persona comunque rispettosa, si comporterà in conseguenza anche quando ti molla.
> Non hai domato un leone, o addomesticato un animale selvaggio. Ti sei relazionata con uno stronzo che quando ha dismesso l'interesse per te si è comportato da stronzo. Tutto qui.


Pensiamo sempre si essere uniche e di cambiare le persone 

Raro e poi non si cambia


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infinito amore no. Troppo coinvolgimento si
> A me sembra anche una delle spiegazioni più palisibili
> E grazie a Dio che ancora esiste qualcuno che riesce ad usare la razionalità anche se coinvolto e a rimettere in ordine le priorità
> Ripeto mi è successo e mi è sembrata la cosa più logica da fare


E ne hai comunicato il motivo? O non ti è stato comunicato? 
Il problema qui pare essere il “non detto” e la lesa maestà .... non tanto il contenuto
Ma credo che sappiamo entrambe che per la nostra amica non è questo il punto. Lei non accetta la fine della relazione è la sta ammantando di significato senza averne le controprove. 
Lui le ha detto :  così non riesco più a proseguire . Non è una spiegazione ? 
Lei vuole avere uno spiraglio per convincerlo a cambiare idea .(secondo me)


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Alla fine per forza che me la farò andar bene.
> Ma non mi piace lo stesso.
> Nessuna religione del merito. Qui non c’entra cosa ho fatto o non fatto io in due anni. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto in due! C’entra che abbiamo condiviso del tempo, dell’intimita, delle preoccupazioni e tanti momenti di felicità. Non sono quella che sta passando che non conosci... anche se fossimo stati amici... e all’improvvISO mi avesse detto “non mi va più” avrei chiesto: scusa ma all’improvviso? E perché?
> Per quale motivo devo subire passivamente una mancanza di rispetto? Se non ci arriva da solo provo a farcelo arrivare io... se poi continua a prescindere allora è una delusione! Ma sempre lasciar correre no! E poi questA cosa che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare tutto anche no! Sono l’amante mica la pezza per lavare i pavimenti! Ti piace scopare con me? Ecco trattami come si deve!
> Sempre! Dall’inizio alla fine. L’unica cosa che l’amante Deve accettare è che si tratta di una storia a termine. E non si discute. Ma perché in questo lasso di tempo devo accettare che mi manchi di rispetto?? No!


Non è che perché sei l’amante devi accettare tutto...ma lo stupore no...per favore. 
Ripeto, anche la moglie potrebbe dire “abbiamo condiviso anni , intimità , figli...e tu te la sei fatta con la prima che passava (non tu eh...dico in generale)..”. 
Tu mi dirai”sono fatti della moglie”..eh no...
È la stessa metafora . Se ti metti con uno che ruba...se poi ti scompare il servizio della nonna, non puoi dire “caspita....chi se l’aspettava? Credevo che a me non avrebbe rubato ...”.
Poi , ripeto, ci sono casi e situazioni diverse ...ma quando succede ...no meraviglia...Si dice semplicemente “chissà perché mi aspettavo un trattamento diverso da quello della moglie ....mah..” 
e poi si va avanti ....


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E ne hai comunicato il motivo? O non ti è stato comunicato?
> Il problema qui pare essere il “non detto” e la lesa maestà .... non tanto il contenuto
> Ma credo che sappiamo entrambe che per la nostra amica non è questo il punto. Lei non accetta la fine della relazione è la sta ammantando di significato senza averne le controprove.
> Lui le ha detto :  così non riesco più a proseguire . Non è una spiegazione ?
> Lei vuole avere uno spiraglio per convincerlo a cambiare idea .(secondo me)


Per me una spiegazione come ha ricevuto la strega potrebbe bastare senza cercare altre spiegazioni. 
E nel mio rapporto non si è mai prospettato idea di chiudere, neanche nel caso in cui fossimo scoperti. Questo è stato ribadito più volte. Da lui. Ma io so che molte cose si dicono e poche cose si fanno.
E se deve esserci un collegamento fra la qualità dei momenti passati insieme, l’eccezionalita di questi momenti e la quantità di spiegazioni che si devono dare alla fine... boh io non ne ho bisogno.
So che in un determinato momento sono stata molto importante ed evidentemente se dovesse finire non lo sono più.
Mi sto seriamente chiedendo fino a quando un rapporto così a distanza e che deve percorrere lui possa andare avanti e lui sempre con lo stesso entusiasmo a partire e fare ore e ore di strada ogni volta che io posso. Solo per questo penso che se dovesse finire io lo capirei.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se investi poco, poco avrai.
> Le occasioni, quelle buone, non aumentano col passar degli anni.
> Usa il tuo legittimo rancore e la delusione subita per cambiare prospettiva.
> Datti un mese senza di lui.
> Poi vedrai tutto in maniera diversa.



Mi sa che mi toccherà ben più di un mese senza di lui


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lastrega ti consiglio di stamparti la prima parte del post di ipazia o di memorizzarlo.  Abitualmente gli uomini sono così, specie nei rapporti clandestini, certo esistono le eccezioni, quelle appunto extra regola...
> Alla fine tu ti incapponisci sul modo di lasciarti, ma pensa piuttosto che altre potrebbero non cercare ragioni ma passare alla ritorsione. Già questo dovrebbe farti riflettere sulla pochezza di questo uomo anche a livello di capacità di analisi ...  Non è un suggerimento sia chiaro, per me una libera scelta resta tale e voi la avete fatta, quindi niente recriminazioni, ma non ha messo assolutamente in conto che una persona disillusa e meno rispettosa verso chi è vittima di entrambi, non ci avrebbe messo un secondo a sparare la verità alla moglie... e lui la tua correttezza l'ha data per scontata.



Lui lo sa perfettamente che non farei mai nulla alla sua famiglia... è per questo che si concede di trattarmi così


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Finiscono matrimoni senza una spiegazione, figuriamoci una storia extra.


Ma siete serie?
Le cose, soprattutto le relazioni non finiscono mai senza una ragione.
Diciamo che non la si vuol dire... ma non che non c'è!

Matrimoni che finiscono senza una spiegazione... che matrimoni sono scusa? Ma dai...


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma siete serie?
> Le cose, soprattutto le relazioni non finiscono mai senza una ragione.
> Diciamo che non la si vuol dire... ma non che non c'è!
> 
> Matrimoni che finiscono senza una spiegazione... che matrimoni sono scusa? Ma dai...


Ma la spiegazione che è stronzo....perché continua a non convincerti? Te lo sta dicendo a chiarissime lettere ...


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le relazioni finiscono per n motivi.
> Fissarsi di avere spiegazioni e nocivo.
> La verità, raramente viene detta.
> È necessario accettare gli eventi soprattutto in questo tipi di relazione.


Prendo spunto da te per prendere atto che avevo una idea del tutto sbagliata.
E' vero che, come dice  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] a strega, ho parametri per così dire da "relazione stabile", che fanno a cazzotti proprio con questo diverso tipo di relazione.
Però.... Nessuno riesce a levarmi dalla testa che anche nella precarietà più assoluta est modus in rebus. Il problema  (e qui prendo spunto anche da [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION]) e' che questo modus a volte è inadeguato persino nelle relazioni progettuali.
Mi viene in mente, estremizzando, il classico esempio di chi esce a comprare le sigarette e non torna  . Anche quello probabilmente non ce la fa più e non sa come dirlo.
Nelle mie aspettative  (e mi rendo conto che evidentemente sbaglio) in una relazione tra amanti metterei anche il fatto che, a cose finite, uno avesse in ipotesi il coraggio tanto di manifestarmi l'intervenuta noia quanto un coinvolgimento che mette a repentaglio la storia ufficiale.
E la differenza con una relazione progettuale la avrei collocata nel fatto che solo in questa ultima  (al di là di esternare le motivazioni in modo senz'altro più articolato) se ne parlasse anche nel tentativo di trovare una soluzione. Di salvare qualcosa che va senz'altro più in là delle scopate nella bolla e (cosa nemmeno scontata) in qualche momento ludico passato insieme.
Ed invece a quanto pare è normale che, se finisce, il perché possa benissimo stare nel piano della intuizione. 
Fermo restando che un perché non cambia nulla nella pratica, ma forse. (forse) cambia nella considerazione. Poi per tornare al discorso di ipazia ben posso accettare di aver davanti un volpone. E fare la volpe a mia volta. Però ne deve veramente valere la pena, e sul momento non mi tornano in mente troppi palliativi atti per così dire a neutralizzare un coinvolgimento emotivo.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Finiscono matrimoni senza una spiegazione, figuriamoci una storia extra.


Semplicemente, e generalizzando (senza circoscrivere a un tipo di relazione o a un altro) si esaurisce la funzione della relazione (per uno dei due).

Ci si può a posteriori interrogare sulla "funzione" .. volendo

(Ma spesso NON si vuole o non si sa interrogarsi)


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

*adesso*

a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...

Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.

Dopodomani magari sarò più lucida.

Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma siete serie?
> Le cose, soprattutto le relazioni non finiscono mai senza una ragione.
> Diciamo che non la si vuol dire... ma non che non c'è!
> 
> Matrimoni che finiscono senza una spiegazione... che matrimoni sono scusa? Ma dai...


Finiscono senza che uno dei due dia la spiegazione. Un motivo sicuramente c’è.
Ma purtroppo le relazioni possono finire senza dare/ricevere una spiegazione. Non approvo ma prendo atto. La vigliaccheria esiste da secoli.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Anche fosse mosso da pietà per te?


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Non ti farà un favore se tornerà.
Lascialo perdere.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Lo capisco.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Ti posso dire che si sopravvive anche alle peggiori delusioni. Ti passerà, abbi pazienza.
Morto un papà se ne fa un’altro. 
Figuriamoci un direttore di banca.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Tesoro, spero soprattutto per te, per lui, per sua moglie e per i suoi figli...che non torni.


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...


Mi spiace... 

Il momento dell’abbruttimento ci sta... 
si sta male, ma poi passa. 

So che è una magra consolazione, ma è così.
Alla fine passa tutto.


----------



## Moni (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> a prescindere da tutto vorrei solo tornasse.
> Non aggreditemi...no... ma tu devi trovare una persona che ti ami... no... lascia stare...
> 
> Adesso vorrei solo che qualcuno mi dicesse che tanto tornerà.
> ...



Mi. Dispiace 

Amanti non amanti soffrire x amore fa schifo e non c'è logica che tenga...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Alla fine per forza che me la farò andar bene.
> Ma non mi piace lo stesso.
> Nessuna religione del merito. Qui non c’entra cosa ho fatto o non fatto io in due anni. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto in due! C’entra che abbiamo condiviso del tempo, dell’intimita, delle preoccupazioni e tanti momenti di felicità. Non sono quella che sta passando che non conosci... anche se fossimo stati amici... e all’improvvISO mi avesse detto “non mi va più” avrei chiesto: scusa ma all’improvviso? E perché?
> Per quale motivo devo subire passivamente una mancanza di rispetto? Se non ci arriva da solo provo a farcelo arrivare io... se poi continua a prescindere allora è una delusione! Ma sempre lasciar correre no! E poi questA cosa che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare tutto anche no! Sono l’amante mica la pezza per lavare i pavimenti! Ti piace scopare con me? Ecco trattami come si deve!
> Sempre! Dall’inizio alla fine. L’unica cosa che l’amante Deve accettare è che si tratta di una storia a termine. E non si discute. Ma perché in questo lasso di tempo devo accettare che mi manchi di rispetto?? No!


Appunto...perché ti meriti...rispetto.
Non ci si merita niente, non è dovuto niente.
Sei stata una moglie tradita e non lo sai?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per me una spiegazione come ha ricevuto la strega potrebbe bastare senza cercare altre spiegazioni.
> E nel mio rapporto non si è mai prospettato idea di chiudere, neanche nel caso in cui fossimo scoperti. Questo è stato ribadito più volte. Da lui. Ma io so che molte cose si dicono e poche cose si fanno.
> E se deve esserci un collegamento fra la qualità dei momenti passati insieme, l’eccezionalita di questi momenti e la quantità di spiegazioni che si devono dare alla fine... boh io non ne ho bisogno.
> So che in un determinato momento sono stata molto importante ed evidentemente se dovesse finire non lo sono più.
> Mi sto seriamente chiedendo fino a quando un rapporto così a distanza e che deve percorrere lui possa andare avanti e lui sempre con lo stesso entusiasmo a partire e fare ore e ore di strada ogni volta che io posso. Solo per questo penso che se dovesse finire io lo capirei.


Al di là del tuo caso particolare e dei km, qualunque relazione deve essere considerata per quello che ha dato, non per come è finita (a meno che uno non ti spari).


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del tuo caso particolare e dei km, qualunque relazione deve essere considerata per quello che ha dato, non per come è finita (a meno che uno non ti spari).


Vero...ma anche come finisce ti dice tanto di quello che è stata in verità ...


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del tuo caso particolare e dei km, qualunque relazione deve essere considerata per quello che ha dato, non per come è finita (a meno che uno non ti spari).


Spesso però il modo della fine ne dà una misura (più che altro l'esatta collocazione) anche in termini qualitativi.
Questo per la fine di tutte le relazioni.
A me, alcune circostanze purtroppo anche attuali, hanno fatto in modo che si sbiadissero anche alcuni ricordi -belli - che forse sarebbero potuti restare intatti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero...ma anche come finisce ti dice tanto di quello che è stata in verità ...


Non è vero.
Se hai avuto una storia bella, resta bella, ne hai ricavato tante cose.
Anche un matrimonio che finisce ha avuto anni e anni di condivisione. Non si butta tutto.
All’inizio sì sembra sia tutto da buttare, ma si finisce per buttare via anche parti di sé, ricordi di emozioni, sentimenti, dolcezze, altro che bolla, si taglia a fette la propria vita per buttare via dei pezzi. 
Capire che non va buttato tutto solo perché non lo si avrà mai più.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spesso però il modo della fine ne dà una misura (più che altro l'esatta collocazione) anche in termini qualitativi.
> Questo per la fine di tutte le relazioni.
> A me, alcune circostanze purtroppo anche attuali, hanno fatto in modo che si sbiadissero anche alcuni ricordi -belli - che forse sarebbero potuti restare intatti.


Cerca di recuperarli. Recuperi te stessa.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di recuperarli. Recuperi te stessa.


Si.
Comunque non ho mai digerito il fatto di poter precipitare in baratri che mai avrei immaginato di poter vivere (purtroppo anche nella attualità) con quella che nel bene e nel male resterà la persona più importante della mia vita. In questo resta una profonda amarezza, malgrado io capisca l'importanza di salvare i bei ricordi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Finiscono senza che uno dei due dia la spiegazione. Un motivo sicuramente c’è.
> Ma purtroppo le relazioni possono finire senza dare/ricevere una spiegazione. Non approvo ma prendo atto. La vigliaccheria esiste da secoli.



Quanto hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Comunque non ho mai digerito il fatto di poter precipitare in baratri che mai avrei immaginato di poter vivere (purtroppo anche nella attualità) con quella che nel bene e nel male resterà la persona più importante della mia vita. In questo resta una profonda amarezza, malgrado io capisca l'importanza di salvare i bei ricordi.


Glielo hai detto? 
Diglielo.


Per me siete entrambi furiosi perché vi sentite reciprocamente negati anche nel periodo vero, bello, importante e persino nel progetto comune di famiglia.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche fosse mosso da pietà per te?



No... pietà di che?

non sa neanche che sto male... non sa più nulla... se non gli avessi scritto ieri non saprebbe neanche se sono viva o morta


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero...ma anche come finisce ti dice tanto di quello che è stata in verità ...


Eh già..


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ti farà un favore se tornerà.
> Lascialo perdere.



Me lo farebbe eccome!

Andava tutto bene...ero in pace col mondo... adesso non sopporto nessuno...sono infuriata col mondo e mi sembra vada tutto storto


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo capisco.



Mi manca da morire...


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del tuo caso particolare e dei km, qualunque relazione deve essere considerata per quello che ha dato, non per come è finita (a meno che uno non ti spari).


Ha una certa importanza anche come finisce...senza andare a sviscerare tutte le motivazioni.
Di norma se è stata una relazione di un certo spessore ci si aspetta un certo modo anche nel chiudere, se questo non accade significa che si è frainteso e che poi non era così importante. 
Ma il fatto è che la strega non accetta la fine della relazione; la spiegazione lui l’ha data: non se la sente di continuare. Perché non se la sente ? Non vale la pena di approfondire. Per me.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Glielo hai detto?
> Diglielo.
> 
> 
> Per me siete entrambi furiosi perché vi sentite reciprocamente negati anche nel periodo vero, bello, importante e persino nel progetto comune di famiglia.


E' un discorso che adesso non può essere fatto.
Figurati. Non è possibile scriversi nemmeno due sms su questioni tutto sommato banali senza scadere. A volte mi chiedo quali siano i limiti della comunicazione. E lo so, finisco per dare la colpa a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha una certa importanza anche come finisce...senza andare a sviscerare tutte le motivazioni.
> Di norma se è stata una relazione di un certo spessore ci si aspetta un certo modo anche nel chiudere, se questo non accade significa che si è frainteso e che poi non era così importante.
> Ma il fatto è che la strega non accetta la fine della relazione; la spiegazione lui l’ha data: non se la sente di continuare. Perché non se la sente ? Non vale la pena di approfondire. Per me.


Attenzione che le aspettative deluse sulla chiusura potrebbero essere anche di lui.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attenzione che le aspettative deluse sulla chiusura potrebbero essere anche di lui.


Parli dell’amante della strega ?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha una certa importanza anche come finisce...senza andare a sviscerare tutte le motivazioni.
> Di norma se è stata una relazione di un certo spessore ci si aspetta un certo modo anche nel chiudere, se questo non accade significa che si è frainteso e che poi non era così importante.
> Ma il fatto è che la strega non accetta la fine della relazione; la spiegazione lui l’ha data: non se la sente di continuare. Perché non se la sente ? Non vale la pena di approfondire. Per me.



Ma perchè devi dire che non accetto la fine della relazione?
Se mi chiedi se vorrei che tornasse ti dico si, ovvio sono innamorata
Ma sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita.
Per me invece è importante sapere cosa ha determinato la rottura. La mia autostima è sotto i piedi... la prima cosa che ho pensato è "non gli piaccio più...".
Poi ho pensato non ci sta più dentro... non riesce più a gestirla
Insomma perchè devo farmi mille domande ed ipotizzare le risposte, se la risposta poteva darmela lui?
Non voleva dirmi il motivo reale? Se lo inventava... non lo avrei mai saputo, ma sarei stata in pace.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un discorso che adesso non può essere fatto.
> Figurati. Non è possibile scriversi nemmeno due sms su questioni tutto sommato banali senza scadere. A volte mi chiedo quali siano i limiti della comunicazione. E lo so, finisco per dare la colpa a lui.


Scade tutto perché non vi siete detti queste cose e siete furiosi l’uno verso l’altro e, forse, anche con voi stessi per esservi ridotti a dover discutere e a equivocarvi per particolari minimi. 
Prova a scrivere queste cose e poi deciderai se infilare una busta sotto la porta o no.
Se tu ricevessi una lettera del genere, come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Parli dell’amante della strega ?


Sì.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attenzione che le aspettative deluse sulla chiusura potrebbero essere anche di lui.



Cioè?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi dire che non accetto la fine della relazione?
> Se mi chiedi se vorrei che tornasse ti dico si, ovvio sono innamorata
> Ma sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita.
> Per me invece è importante sapere cosa ha determinato la rottura. La mia autostima è sotto i piedi... la prima cosa che ho pensato è "non gli piaccio più...".
> ...


Ci sono cose belle che dette fanno sentire fragili e non si possono dire. Non pretendere quello che non si sente di dire. Lui questo se lo aspetta, per lui questo è rispetto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono cose belle che dette fanno sentire fragili e non si possono dire. Non pretendere quello che non si sente di dire. Lui questo se lo aspetta, per lui questo è rispetto.


Alla fine ho accettato comunque la sua scelta... non lo sto perseguitando... non gli ho chiesto altre spiegazioni.
Lo avrei fatto vedendolo oggi ma non ha voluto.
E io non ho insistito.
Ho rispettato la sua scelta... ancora una volta.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scade tutto perché non vi siete detti queste cose e siete furiosi l’uno verso l’altro e, forse, anche con voi stessi per esservi ridotti a dover discutere e a equivocarvi per particolari minimi.
> Prova a scrivere queste cose e poi deciderai se infilare una busta sotto la porta o no.
> Se tu ricevessi una lettera del genere, come ti sentiresti?


Sollevata, credo.

In compenso però ne ho ricevuta una che diceva grosso modo che lui mi avrebbe voluto bene per sempre, che mentre ricorreva il nostro anniversario si parlava della separazione, e che la cosa più importante che avevamo in comune era nostro figlio. E ben venga, visto che ho letteralmente. "imboccato una autostrada contromano", che si battagli per lui.
Come credi che mi senta, anche a livello di disposizione al dialogo?


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi dire che non accetto la fine della relazione?
> Se mi chiedi se vorrei che tornasse ti dico si, ovvio sono innamorata
> Ma sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe finita.
> Per me invece è importante sapere cosa ha determinato la rottura. La mia autostima è sotto i piedi... la prima cosa che ho pensato è "non gli piaccio più...".
> ...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> lastregaseventitu ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma perchè devi dire che non accetto la fine della relazione?
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sollevata, credo.
> 
> In compenso però ne ho ricevuta una che diceva grosso modo che lui mi avrebbe voluto bene per sempre, che mentre ricorreva il nostro anniversario si parlava della separazione, e che la cosa più importante che avevamo in comune era nostro figlio. E ben venga, visto che ho letteralmente. "imboccato una autostrada contromano", che si battagli per lui.
> Come credi che mi senta, anche a livello di disposizione al dialogo?


Per me a suo modo ha cercato di dirtelo.
Però in modo accusatorio...non è una reciproca deformazione professionale (in realtà pensò che si scelga la professione, quando si può scegliere, che ci consente di esprimerci) quella di non accettare le proprie responsabilità è di tendere a buttarle su altri?
Io ti sto proponendo di scardinare  la porta blindata tra voi. :up:


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me a suo modo ha cercato di dirtelo.
> Però in modo accusatorio...non è una reciproca deformazione professionale (in realtà pensò che si scelga la professione, quando si può scegliere, che ci consente di esprimerci) quello di non accettare le proprie responsabilità è buttarle su altri?
> Io ti sto proponendo di scardinare  la porta blindata tra voi. :up:



Lui proietta su di me tutti i suoi aspetti critici. Su questo e' stato messo un punto ben chiaro nella ctu.
E quando parla del fallimento della coppia, parla di me.

Il prezzo del tentativo di scasso di quella porta per me attualmente è troppo alto. Nel senso che non ce la faccio. Sarebbe un bagno di sangue e in questo momento non ne ho la forza.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui proietta su di me tutti i suoi aspetti critici. Su questo e' stato messo un punto ben chiaro nella ctu.
> E quando parla del fallimento della coppia, parla di me.
> 
> Il prezzo del tentativo di scasso di quella porta per me attualmente è troppo alto. Nel senso che non ce la faccio. Sarebbe un bagno di sangue e in questo momento non ne ho la forza.


Prova a scrivere per te.
Scrivilo con data e chiudi in busta. Poi pensaci.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a scrivere per te.
> Scrivilo con data e chiudi in busta. Poi pensaci.


Posso provare a scriverlo per me, questo si.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso provare a scriverlo per me, questo si.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

*non scrivo mai ma stavolta mi sento di farlo*

Buongiorno a tutti, leggendo alcune risposte a questo post c’è pericolo di “ustione per acidità”.
 Non riesco, sinceramente, a comprendere alcune risposte date ad una  nuova utente che si iscrive per chiedere consigli e opinioni, con una situazione, almeno per una volta, diversa da quelle esposte solitamente dai  nuovi utenti che scrivono qui (il 90% dei quali è stato tradito ed è incavolato nero con marito/moglie e soprattutto amante del coniuge),   soprattutto quelle che continuano a ripetere “sei l’amante, cosa ti aspettavi?”, “cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie allora”?, “cosa ti aspettavi da uno che ha mentito alla moglie ed è andato con la prima che capitava”? ,per non parlare di metafore quantomeno fuoriluogo riguardanti  paragoni con “ladri” o quant’altro,  relegando il tutto a categorie di persone pre-definite e senza sfumature “umane”.
 Perché, a mio modesto parere, per alcuni utenti del forum , qui le persone si distinguono in categorie ben definite , dove è CHIARO e cristallino ai loro occhi il senso di giusto e sbagliato, di persona meritevole e non meritevole. Un esempio? La nostra Strega non è persona meritevole di una legittima spiegazione per la fine di una storia durata 2 anni, solamente perché etichettata come “amante” , in un ruolo ben definito, sgradevole, disgustoso, peccaminoso. 

  Allo stesso modo l’uomo con cui è stata per 2 anni è considerato uno stronzo , bugiardo, che gliel’ha raccontata e ha preso in giro lei e la moglie, quindi assolutamente privo di sentimenti sinceri.
  Davvero non riuscite a comprendere come una persona voglia una spiegazione, il più possibile logica, da un uomo con il quale ha avuto una relazione intima per due anni? Davvero non riuscite a mettervi nei panni di una donna, seppur in una situazione opposta alla vostra e considerarla come una donna e non come una “amante”? Perché fare sempre confronti con il proprio vissuto, e relegarle le persone in categorie riduttive? Come se tutto potesse essere già definito a priori, il giusto e lo sbagliato, la bugia e l’onestà, e non esistesse nessun dubbio, nessuna incertezza, nessuna zona d’ombra. 
Mi viene da aggiungere, beate voi che siete così sicure di tutto, così integerrime, certe che non “cadrete” mai dalla parte opposta della carreggiata, che sarete irreprensibili e pronte a giudicare chi si è trovato in una situazione diversa dalla vostra.

  Sarà perché io metto sempre in dubbio ogni cosa, mi pongo domande, e non riesco più a fare categorizzazioni così assolute.  
Con questo voglio comunicare la mia solidarietà a Strega, la quale non deve essere etichettata, a mio avviso, come amante, ma solamente come donna che soffre, e che ha bisogno di consigli sinceri e non avvelanti da situazioni e vissuti che , forse, e dico forse, non sono stati ancora ben metabolizzati e elaborati. Ma questa è solo la mia umile e modesta opinione, senza nessuna offesa o riferimento personale.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, leggendo alcune risposte a questo post c’è pericolo di “ustione per acidità”.
> Non riesco, sinceramente, a comprendere alcune risposte date ad una  nuova utente che si iscrive per chiedere consigli e opinioni, con una situazione, almeno per una volta, diversa da quelle esposte solitamente dai  nuovi utenti che scrivono qui (il 90% dei quali è stato tradito ed è incavolato nero con marito/moglie e soprattutto amante del coniuge),   soprattutto quelle che continuano a ripetere “sei l’amante, cosa ti aspettavi?”, “cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie allora”?, “cosa ti aspettavi da uno che ha mentito alla moglie ed è andato con la prima che capitava”? ,per non parlare di metafore quantomeno fuoriluogo riguardanti  paragoni con “ladri” o quant’altro,  relegando il tutto a categorie di persone pre-definite e senza sfumature “umane”.
> Perché, a mio modesto parere, per alcuni utenti del forum , qui le persone si distinguono in categorie ben definite , dove è CHIARO e cristallino ai loro occhi il senso di giusto e sbagliato, di persona meritevole e non meritevole. Un esempio? La nostra Strega non è persona meritevole di una legittima spiegazione per la fine di una storia durata 2 anni, solamente perché etichettata come “amante” , in un ruolo ben definito, sgradevole, disgustoso, peccaminoso.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio :abbraccio:


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto...perché ti meriti...rispetto.
> Non ci si merita niente, non è dovuto niente.
> Sei stata una moglie tradita e non lo sai?


A me vengono le bolle a sentire chi nel ruolo di amante pretende rispetto da chi by definition non lo sta dando alla moglie con la quale ha un contratto morale e giuridico.. lei non accetta la chiusura dei giochi...non il metodo usato..inutile che si autointorta.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che si sopravvive anche alle peggiori delusioni. Ti passerà, abbi pazienza.
> Morto un papà se ne fa un’altro.
> Figuriamoci un direttore di banca.



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu;1914468... la prima cosa che ho pensato è "non gli piaccio più...".
[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Pensa l autostima della moglie come sta...se sa o se lo viene a sapere. Magari è una che si spacca il culo e il marito fa il ragazzino in giro.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, leggendo alcune risposte a questo post c’è pericolo di “ustione per acidità”.
> Non riesco, sinceramente, a comprendere alcune risposte date ad una  nuova utente che si iscrive per chiedere consigli e opinioni, con una situazione, almeno per una volta, diversa da quelle esposte solitamente dai  nuovi utenti che scrivono qui (il 90% dei quali è stato tradito ed è incavolato nero con marito/moglie e soprattutto amante del coniuge),   soprattutto quelle che continuano a ripetere “sei l’amante, cosa ti aspettavi?”, “cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie allora”?, “cosa ti aspettavi da uno che ha mentito alla moglie ed è andato con la prima che capitava”? ,per non parlare di metafore quantomeno fuoriluogo riguardanti  paragoni con “ladri” o quant’altro,  relegando il tutto a categorie di persone pre-definite e senza sfumature “umane”.
> Perché, a mio modesto parere, per alcuni utenti del forum , qui le persone si distinguono in categorie ben definite , dove è CHIARO e cristallino ai loro occhi il senso di giusto e sbagliato, di persona meritevole e non meritevole. Un esempio? La nostra Strega non è persona meritevole di una legittima spiegazione per la fine di una storia durata 2 anni, solamente perché etichettata come “amante” , in un ruolo ben definito, sgradevole, disgustoso, peccaminoso.
> 
> ...


Mia cara, mi a che ci stai mettendo del tuo. Non usare strumentalmente quanto detto in modo diverso, per favore. 
Sintetizzo la mia posizione. Vediamo se ci si capisce stavolta x
Lei avrebbe diritto a una spiegazione , lei si merita rispetto come ogni essere umano, lei si merita di essere trattata con riguardo  Lei non è una persona cattiva. Lei non deve essere trattata come pezza da piedi . Qualcuno ha detto di no? Non mi sembra 
Ci siamo ? Condividiamo adesso? O no? 
Ma la sua maleravgia non la condivido. 
Se mi metto con uno sposato Che tradisce la fiducia per definizione di chi gli lava le mutande e che pensa che stia giocando a calcetto mentre si scopa un’altra (magari l’amore della sua vita ..non una mignotta....ma lo fa di nascosto e mentendo) posso sperare che sia una persona infelice che non può lasciare la famiglia e che in verità abbia un cuore puro...ma se scopro che è stronzo...(perché lui è stato stronzo con strega)...non posso cadere dal pero . 
Oppure devo dirle :”onporca miseria Strega...che sorpresona che ti sei trovata ....hai ragione...chi l’avrebbe mai detto??”
Trovi che non sia così? L’aiutiamo dicendole “poverina?” O magari dicendole : sei stata usata e delusa già una volta...la prossima evita situazioni già per definizione disastrose ....


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio :abbraccio:


Allora non hai capito quanto ti è stato detto fino ad ora....peccato.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me vengono le bolle a sentire chi nel ruolo di amante pretende rispetto da chi by definition non lo sta dando alla moglie con la quale ha un contratto morale e giuridico.. lei non accetta la chiusura dei giochi...non il metodo usato..inutile che si autointorta.


Niente... proprio non riuscite a capire che non sono un'amante e basta.
Sono una donna...una persona!

Che c'entra il contratto?
E onestamente chissenefrega!
Se lei lo accetta così com'è (ammesso che immagini che suo marito la tradisce o che non la rispetti comunque nel quotidiano) sono puramente affari suoi.

Sono stata una moglie tradita e nell'istante in cui mi ha mancato di rispetto l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa. Senza se e senza ma. Senza possibilità di appello. Ed è il padre dei miei figli. Figuriamoci con questo che è un signor nessuno a confronto.

Io il rispetto lo voglio.
Io una risposta esaustiva la merito.

Siamo stati "insieme" due anni... non mi importa se non rispetti gli altri... io voglio essere rispettata.
Fatevene una ragione


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pensa l autostima della moglie come sta...se sa o se lo viene a sapere. Magari è una che si spacca il culo e il marito fa il ragazzino in giro.



ma va... che spacca il culo... fa la signora....
ma questo non vuol dire che non meriti di essere rispettata.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Niente... proprio non riuscite a capire che non sono un'amante e basta.
> Sono una donna...una persona!
> 
> Che c'entra il contratto?
> ...


Niente...di coccio
Solo tu hai diritto al rispetto da chi non lo da
Continua a tenere gli occhi chiusi e andrai a sbattere anche la prossima volta


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora non hai capito quanto ti è stato detto fino ad ora....peccato.



Io ho capito tutto.
Perfettamente
Ringrazio lei per la solidarietà.
E comunque al di là dei consigli o dei punti di vista, è l'unica che ha capito come mi sento.
L'unica che non mi accusa di non voler accettare che la storia è finita... l'unica che ha inteso cosa intendo.

E con questo non vuol dire che non provo riconoscenza verso chi ha speso del tempo a darmi il proprio parere.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mia cara, mi a che ci stai mettendo del tuo. Non usare strumentalmente quanto detto in modo diverso, per favore.
> Sintetizzo la mia posizione. Vediamo se ci si capisce stavolta x
> Lei avrebbe diritto a una spiegazione , lei si merita rispetto come ogni essere umano, lei si merita di essere trattata con riguardo  Lei non è una persona cattiva. Lei non deve essere trattata come pezza da piedi . Qualcuno ha detto di no? Non mi sembra
> Ci siamo ? Condividiamo adesso? O no?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Niente... proprio non riuscite a capire che non sono un'amante e basta.
> Sono una donna...una persona!
> 
> Che c'entra il contratto?
> ...


Interessante..hai sbattuto fuori il padre dei tuoi figli perché aveva un amante...e ora ti innamori di uno che agisce identicamente..e ti fa pure rabbia perché non ti rispetta. Una curiosità...l amante di tuo marito come l hai definita in cuor tuo...si va da minimo na st..za a una grandissima z...la. sbaglio?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mia cara, mi a che ci stai mettendo del tuo. Non usare strumentalmente quanto detto in modo diverso, per favore.
> Sintetizzo la mia posizione. Vediamo se ci si capisce stavolta x
> Lei avrebbe diritto a una spiegazione , lei si merita rispetto come ogni essere umano, lei si merita di essere trattata con riguardo  Lei non è una persona cattiva. Lei non deve essere trattata come pezza da piedi . Qualcuno ha detto di no? Non mi sembra
> Ci siamo ? Condividiamo adesso? O no?
> ...


Continuate a dire che è stronzo.
E io continuo a ripetere che non è così.
Però voi insistete.
Si è comportato da stronzo adesso. Con me non lo è mai stato...oppure, me ne sarei andata io da molto tempo.
Perchè lo stesso rispetto che esigo adesso, l'ho sempre preteso nel corso della relazione... guai altrimenti.
Adesso si comporta da stronzo...sa lui il perchè.
E il fatto che si comporti male con la moglie non implica che debba farlo con me.
A volte uno si comporta anche conseguentemente all'atteggiamento della persona con cui si relaziona


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io ho capito tutto.
> Perfettamente
> Ringrazio lei per la solidarietà.
> E comunque al di là dei consigli o dei punti di vista, è l'unica che ha capito come mi sento.
> ...


PRovo ad insistere.
Sappiamo cosa provi.
È brutto e triste. Non hai ricevuto rispetto e lo meritavi . 
Non stiamo dicendo il contrario. Non è perché sei stata amante che non meriti dignità ..
È che la dignità e il rispetto hai preteso di riceverle dalla persona sbagliata che, già perché traditore doveva averti preparato ad aspettarti un trattamento non dissimile. 
Cos’e Che non ti torna da questo discorso? 
Continui a ripeterti che non te li meritavi ma nessuno ti sta dicendo il contrario, bada bene ...


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> ma va... che spacca il culo... fa la signora....
> ma questo non vuol dire che non meriti di essere rispettata.


Vivi con loro? In casa con loro? Non mi dire che parli di lei dai racconti fatti da chi la prende per il culo. Ma per favore.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io ho capito tutto.
> Perfettamente
> Ringrazio lei per la solidarietà.
> E comunque al di là dei consigli o dei punti di vista, è l'unica che ha capito come mi sento.
> ...


Ti stiamo dicendo che vale la pena staccarti da una persona che ha mostrato di non essere quello che ti era sembrata - molto probabilmente, in quanto la tua storia assomiglia a tante altre che sono state raccontate qua o che abbiamo vissuto, non ha nulla di speciale -, che pur comprendendo il dolore devi, con il tempo che esso richiede, lavorare per superarlo e evitare al contempo di sperare in un ritorno del tuo amante o coltivare l'illusione che possa ritornare tutto come prima.
Ti servirà di esperienza per essere più attenta la prossima volta ed evitare persone che non siano più che specchiate.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Continuate a dire che è stronzo.
> E io continuo a ripetere che non è così.
> Però voi insistete.
> Si è comportato da stronzo adesso. Con me non lo è mai stato...oppure, me ne sarei andata io da molto tempo.
> ...


Toglimi una curiosità: come era il vostro ménage (se così si può dire)?
Uscivate, lui veniva da te, ci stava un'ora, mezza giornata... Insomma, quanto impegno materiale vi davate?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Interessante..hai sbattuto fuori il padre dei tuoi figli perché aveva un amante...e ora ti innamori di uno che agisce identicamente..e ti fa pure rabbia perché non ti rispetta. Una curiosità...l amante di tuo marito come l hai definita in cuor tuo...si va da minimo na st..za a una grandissima z...la. sbaglio?


Torno a bomba...se lui tradisce sua moglie, manca di rispetto a lei, non a me.
Con me è stato sempre corretto e sincero. SEMPRE. Nel bene e nel male.
E ripeto ancora una volta che bisogna valutare anche la persona che hai di fronte... magari anche lei gli manca di rispetto e lui si comporta di conseguenza. Ma non voglio entrare nel merito delle loro questioni. Io guardo me e la MIA relazione.

Io e l'allora amante di mio marito, attualmente sua compagna, andiamo perfettamente d'accordo.
Per quanto  mi riguarda ha sbagliato lui, non lei.
E' lui che aveva la responsabilità della sua famiglia. Lei non aveva niente da perdere.
Che me la prendevo a fare con un'emerita sconosciuta che si è innamorata?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> PRovo ad insistere.
> Sappiamo cosa provi.
> È brutto e triste. Non hai ricevuto rispetto e lo meritavi .
> Non stiamo dicendo il contrario. Non è perché sei stata amante che non meriti dignità ..
> ...


Non mi torna che non è detto che uno che manca di rispetto a te, necessariamente mancherà anche con me!
Non si può generalizzare. Non sappiamo realmente la situazione in casa di ciascun traditore o traditrice qual è.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Toglimi una curiosità: come era il vostro ménage (se così si può dire)?
> Uscivate, lui veniva da te, ci stava un'ora, mezza giornata... Insomma, quanto impegno materiale vi davate?


Una sera a settimana, a volte a casa mia, a volte fuori e poi a casa mia...generalmente il martedì dalle otto a mezzanotte e poi un pranzo a settimana insieme il giovedì. Qualche volta quando si riusciva colazione insieme.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Torno a bomba...se lui tradisce sua moglie, manca di rispetto a lei, non a me.
> Con me è stato sempre corretto e sincero. SEMPRE. Nel bene e nel male.
> E ripeto ancora una volta che bisogna valutare anche la persona che hai di fronte... magari anche lei gli manca di rispetto e lui si comporta di conseguenza. Ma non voglio entrare nel merito delle loro questioni. Io guardo me e la MIA relazione.
> 
> ...


Allora non hai sbattuto tuo marito fuori casa perché irrispettoso...ma perché si sono innamorati. E G A C! ....resta che uno o è stronzo o no. Uno che tradisce due anni è uno che sa mentire, prendere in giro. A te piace? Sarebbe giustificato se era un periodo di prova per finalizzare con te. Diciamo capibile...ma tu prima capisci che sei incazzata per la fine e non per il modo e meglio è. Perche se venisse con fiori e ti dicesse ti amo e scelgo la famiglia staresti ancora più incazzata.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vivi con loro? In casa con loro? Non mi dire che parli di lei dai racconti fatti da chi la prende per il culo. Ma per favore.



Ma secondo te potevo fidarmi ciecamente dei racconti di uno sconosciuto?
Ho saputo di lei per vie traverse.
Non lavora, fa la mantenuta, l'aiutano in casa, lei passa la maggior parte del suo tempo al circolo dove è iscritta.
Cose poi raccontate da lui un anno dopo...
Nel primo anno non abbiamo mai parlato di lei. Non ho voluto e non mi interessava saper nulla da lui, immaginando che potesse romanzare per accattivarsi la mia "compassione"


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non mi torna che non è detto che uno che manca di rispetto a te, necessariamente mancherà anche con me!
> Non si può generalizzare. Non sappiamo realmente la situazione in casa di ciascun traditore o traditrice qual è.


La propensione al rispetto non e selettiva. O ce l’hai  o non ce l’hai. È questo che non ti è chiaro. 
Infatti con il tuo amante si è visto. Ora è venuto fuori . O no?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Allora non hai sbattuto tuo marito fuori casa perché irrispettoso...ma perché si sono innamorati*. E G A C! ....resta che uno o è stronzo o no. Uno che tradisce due anni è uno che sa mentire, prendere in giro. A te piace? Sarebbe giustificato se era un periodo di prova per finalizzare con te. Diciamo capibile...ma tu prima capisci che sei incazzata per la fine e non per il modo e meglio è. Perche se venisse con fiori e ti dicesse ti amo e scelgo la famiglia staresti ancora più incazzata.


Ma dove lo hai letto?

L'ho sbattuto fuori di casa perchè mi ha tradito!
Poi quello che è successo tra loro se la sono sbrigata loro... ci mancherebbe altro.
Innamorato o no, per me aveva chiuso...poteva anche andare sotto un ponte!


Quanto all'amante, Ma porca miseria il mio obiettivo non era sposarmelo o portarmelo a vivere con me... mi sono innamorata di altre cose di lui... il suo essere un bugiardo con sua moglie non fa di lui un bugiardo in assoluto! 
Se non stava più bene a casa...per trovarsi un "rifugio dalla quotidianità" doveva per forza raccontare la balla.

A me interessava star bene con lui. Se torna coi fiori e mi dice resto a casa a me va bene come mi andava bene fino a ieri cazzo!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La propensione al rispetto non e selettiva. O ce l’hai  o non ce l’hai. È questo che non ti è chiaro.
> Infatti con il tuo amante si è visto. Ora è venuto fuori . O no?



Non sono d'accordo.
Adesso mi ha mancato di rispetto e ci siamo.
Ma non concordo sul fatto che uno che non rispetta me non rispetta tutti.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Adesso mi ha mancato di rispetto e ci siamo.
> Ma non concordo sul fatto che uno che non rispetta me non rispetta tutti.


Vabbè dai... sei granitica sulla tua posizione ..nonostante le evidenze.
La propensione al rispetto e’ come l’educazione. O ce l’hai o non ce l’hai.
Poi puoi essere maleducato con il cameriere ed educato col tuo capo...per interesse ...ma di fatto sei e rimani un cafone..... 
ha avuto rispetto con te fino a che ti ha frequentata e gli davi qualcosa . Poi non ne ha più avuto bisogno. 
Secondo me . Scusa, ma questa è l’immagine che ho di lui. Prima l’avrai  anche tu, secondo me, è meglio sarà per te.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Perché hai sbattuto fuori tuo marito? Perché ti tradiva ed era inaccettabile tanto da rimetterci la vostra storia e famiglia. Bene. Mi spieghi perché ami uno che fa lo stesso anche se non a te. Come dire amo uno che uccide tanto non uccide mica me (che poi magari in futuro potrebbe anche farlo ..no?). Guarda non voglio fa lo psicologo de neoarti...ma tu vuoi rubarlo per ripicca/vendetta. Se un giorno molla la moglie tu scappi...Perché un inaffidabile stronzo non ti piace...infine..se sta e vuole stare co na deficiente pure lui non è tutta sta cima.


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Adesso mi ha mancato di rispetto e ci siamo.
> Ma non concordo sul fatto che uno che non rispetta me non rispetta tutti.


Vero solo in parte.

In realtà essere rispettosi dovrebbe essere un attitudine incondizionata. Ma si sa, siamo umani, nel bene e nel male, quindi sul rispetto subiamo anche dei condizionamenti. Tendiamo anche a rispettare di più quello che su di noi esercita una certa influenza. Quello che intendo, nel tuo caso, è che in una sua scala di priorità tu ti collochi in un determinato posto. Il rispetto nei tuoi confronti che ne consegue, per lui, è condizionato.

E comunque, deve esserci un motivo, che dipende da te, per cui lui preferisce l'omertà (perché questa è) al rispetto che ti dovrebbe portandoti a conoscenza dei motivi che lo hanno fatto arretrare. E che molto probabilmente saranno i soliti e banali.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, leggendo alcune risposte a questo post c’è pericolo di “ustione per acidità”.
> Non riesco, sinceramente, a comprendere alcune risposte date ad una  nuova utente che si iscrive per chiedere consigli e opinioni, con una situazione, almeno per una volta, diversa da quelle esposte solitamente dai  nuovi utenti che scrivono qui (il 90% dei quali è stato tradito ed è incavolato nero con marito/moglie e soprattutto amante del coniuge),   soprattutto quelle che continuano a ripetere “sei l’amante, cosa ti aspettavi?”, “cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie allora”?, “cosa ti aspettavi da uno che ha mentito alla moglie ed è andato con la prima che capitava”? ,per non parlare di metafore quantomeno fuoriluogo riguardanti  paragoni con “ladri” o quant’altro,  relegando il tutto a categorie di persone pre-definite e senza sfumature “umane”.
> Perché, a mio modesto parere, per alcuni utenti del forum , qui le persone si distinguono in categorie ben definite , dove è CHIARO e cristallino ai loro occhi il senso di giusto e sbagliato, di persona meritevole e non meritevole. Un esempio? La nostra Strega non è persona meritevole di una legittima spiegazione per la fine di una storia durata 2 anni, solamente perché etichettata come “amante” , in un ruolo ben definito, sgradevole, disgustoso, peccaminoso.
> 
> ...


Chi ti dice che sono tutte situazioni opposte o che non sono state vissute?
Per il tuo benessere rassegnati al fatto che non ci si MERITA niente, ma proprio niente. 
Le persone agiscono arrabattandosi per stare bene, per arrivarci fanno male agli altri, ma anche a se stesse. 
Le risposte più confortanti o confortevoli bisogna darsele da soli.
E questo principio di realtà è molto più utile delle coccole da amiche che non si è capito bene cosa dovrebbero dire, secondo te.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Continuate a dire che è stronzo.
> E io continuo a ripetere che non è così.
> Però voi insistete.
> Si è comportato da stronzo adesso. Con me non lo è mai stato...oppure, me ne sarei andata io da molto tempo.
> ...


...c’è chi se lo *merita* e tu no. 
Sempre qui torni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> PRovo ad insistere.
> Sappiamo cosa provi.
> È brutto e triste. Non hai ricevuto rispetto e lo meritavi .
> Non stiamo dicendo il contrario. Non è perché sei stata amante che non meriti dignità ..
> ...


Io sì. Lo dico e lo ripeto.
Il merito nelle relazioni non c’entra niente. Io meritavo il tradimento? Neanche per niente. Tu lo meritavi?
Non c’è la ricetta che ti mette in condizione di ricevere secondo il merito. Non c’entra aver cura di sé, dell’altro, della famiglia, essere socievole, intelligente, profonda, bella, stimolante ecc queste cazzate si producono nel cervello quando si vuole sentirsi a posto nel ruolo che si ricopre, moglie/marito o amante che sia, e illudersi, che a noi non capiterà di essere traditi o abbandonati o lasciati senza colpe. 
Invece non si guadagna nessun merito facendo le cose bene, in qualche posto di lavoro arriva una gratifica, ma potrebbero buttarti fuori con un calcio in culo il giorno dopo, ma nelle relazioni suvvia c’è mai un rapporto tra essere bravi bambini ed essere amati? L’amore non lo porta Babbo Natale!


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Una sera a settimana, a volte a casa mia, a volte fuori e poi a casa mia...generalmente il martedì dalle otto a mezzanotte e poi un pranzo a settimana insieme il giovedì. Qualche volta quando si riusciva colazione insieme.


Questo è l'apice? Hai scritto che vi vedevate di più, che ti ha mollata nel periodo più alto del vostro rapporto.

Senti ma se stai tanto male per come ha chiuso prova a scrivergli, vederti non vuole vederti e l'abbiamo capito, ma due righe non è escluso te le scriva.
Non è solo una questione di rispetto temo, è che ti serve qualcosa per metterti il cuore in pace.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Una sera a settimana, a volte a casa mia, a volte fuori e poi a casa mia...generalmente il martedì dalle otto a mezzanotte e poi un pranzo a settimana insieme il giovedì. Qualche volta quando si riusciva colazione insieme.


I tuoi figli dunque lo conoscono ?
Sanno cosa  rappresenta per te ?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì. Lo dico e lo ripeto.
> Il merito nelle relazioni non c’entra niente. Io meritavo il tradimento? Neanche per niente. Tu lo meritavi?
> Non c’è la ricetta che ti mette in condizione di ricevere secondo il merito. Non c’entra aver cura di sé, dell’altro, della famiglia, essere socievole, intelligente, profonda, bella, stimolante ecc queste cazzate si producono nel cervello quando si vuole sentirsi a posto nel ruolo che si ricopre, moglie/marito o amante che sia, e illudersi, che a noi non capiterà di essere traditi o abbandonati o lasciati senza colpe.
> Invece non si guadagna nessun merito facendo le cose bene, in qualche posto di lavoro arriva una gratifica, ma potrebbero buttarti fuori con un calcio in culo il giorno dopo, ma nelle relazioni suvvia c’è mai un rapporto tra essere bravi bambini ed essere amati? L’amore non lo porta Babbo Natale!


Capisco il tuo punto ma così come io do rispetto..me lo aspetto dagli altri. Secondo me ciascun essere umano merita di essere rispettato...perché il rispetto e’ a prescindere dal comportamento perché non legati a delle azioni fatte ...
No si se mi spiego. No. Lo merito in quanto ho accumulato punti...ma come essere umano


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma secondo te potevo fidarmi ciecamente dei racconti di uno sconosciuto?
> Ho saputo di lei per vie traverse.
> Non lavora, fa la mantenuta, l'aiutano in casa, lei passa la maggior parte del suo tempo al circolo dove è iscritta.
> Cose poi raccontate da lui un anno dopo...
> Nel primo anno non abbiamo mai parlato di lei. Non ho voluto e non mi interessava saper nulla da lui, immaginando che potesse romanzare per accattivarsi la mia "compassione"


Meno male che ha l’aiuto, se no pure la casa sarebbe sporca.
Lo vedi che le togli meriti?


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vabbè dai... sei granitica sulla tua posizione ..nonostante le evidenze.
> La propensione al rispetto e’ come l’educazione. O ce l’hai o non ce l’hai.
> Poi puoi essere maleducato con il cameriere ed educato col tuo capo...per interesse ...ma di fatto sei e rimani un cafone.....
> ha avuto rispetto con te fino a che ti ha frequentata e gli davi qualcosa . Poi non ne ha più avuto bisogno.
> ...


Sulle visioni in bianco e nero non sono mai d’accordo...

Quindi tu stai ancora insieme ad una persona che non ha rispetto, evidentemente, (e che se casomai ora te lo mostrasse sarebbe per interesse) e ti sta bene, in virtù dei figli e di quanto costruito finora?
Per capire.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Adesso mi ha mancato di rispetto e ci siamo.
> Ma non concordo sul fatto che uno che non rispetta me non rispetta tutti.


Per me dire “non me la sento più “ non è mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché hai sbattuto fuori tuo marito? Perché ti tradiva ed era inaccettabile tanto da rimetterci la vostra storia e famiglia. Bene. Mi spieghi perché ami uno che fa lo stesso anche se non a te. Come dire amo uno che uccide tanto non uccide mica me (che poi magari in futuro potrebbe anche farlo ..no?). Guarda non voglio fa lo psicologo de neoarti...ma tu vuoi rubarlo per ripicca/vendetta. Se un giorno molla la moglie tu scappi...Perché un inaffidabile stronzo non ti piace...infine..se sta e vuole stare co na deficiente pure lui non è tutta sta cima.



Non voglio che se ne vada da casa! Io non voglio rubare niente a nessuno.
Io ho lasciato mio marito perchè avevamo un legame di un certo tipo ed è venuta a mancare la fiducia.
Da quel momento in poi, anche se improvvisamente avesse smesso di tradirmi io non gli avrei più creduto.
Avrei vissuto l'inferno perchè al minimo ritardo avrei sempre avuto il dubbio.
Quindi fuori dalle balle.
E dico ancora per l'ennesima volta che forse lui manca di rispetto a sua moglie perchè lei fa lo stesso...
Ripeto: non so come sia la situazione in casa tra loro... sta di fatto che se stai bene a casa non vai a cercare altrove..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto ma così come io do rispetto..me lo aspetto dagli altri. Secondo me ciascun essere umano merita di essere rispettato...perché il rispetto e’ a prescindere dal comportamento perché non legati a delle azioni fatte ...
> No si se mi spiego. No. Lo merito in quanto ho accumulato punti...ma come essere umano


È un principio etico.
Ma non funziona così.
È come dire che poiché io sono brava, vivo modestamente, do parte del reddito in beneficenza e faccio pure volontariato non dovrò essere derubata, invece posso essere derubata e pure dalle persone con cui faccio volontariato. Non dico che non ci si debba risentire, non si debba piangere e soffrire, ma solo che non ha senso stupirsi. Purtroppo ci si aspetta reciprocità ma vanamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non voglio che se ne vada da casa! Io non voglio rubare niente a nessuno.
> Io ho lasciato mio marito perchè avevamo un legame di un certo tipo ed è venuta a mancare la fiducia.
> Da quel momento in poi, anche se improvvisamente avesse smesso di tradirmi io non gli avrei più creduto.
> Avrei vissuto l'inferno perchè al minimo ritardo avrei sempre avuto il dubbio.
> ...


Quindi tu ti comportavi in modo tale da far star male tuo marito e ti sei meritata il tradimento?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è l'apice? Hai scritto che vi vedevate di più, che ti ha mollata nel periodo più alto del vostro rapporto.
> 
> Senti ma se stai tanto male per come ha chiuso prova a scrivergli, vederti non vuole vederti e l'abbiamo capito, ma due righe non è escluso te le scriva.
> Non è solo una questione di rispetto temo, è che ti serve qualcosa per metterti il cuore in pace.


Ti sto parlando della normalità...

poi il famoso apice prevedeva anche pranzi tutti i giorni lavorativi.. colazione tutte le mattine, concerti insieme, cinema... teatro, mostre...
Poi, a prescindere dalla sua disponibilità c'era anche da incastrare la mia... che comunque esisto ed ho degli impegni


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E ne hai comunicato il motivo? O non ti è stato comunicato?
> Il problema qui pare essere il “non detto” e la lesa maestà .... non tanto il contenuto
> Ma credo che sappiamo entrambe che per la nostra amica non è questo il punto. Lei non accetta la fine della relazione è la sta ammantando di significato senza averne le controprove.
> Lui le ha detto :  così non riesco più a proseguire . Non è una spiegazione ?
> Lei vuole avere uno spiraglio per convincerlo a cambiare idea .(secondo me)


Ma lui le ha detto che non se la sente e che torna in famiglia. 
È un motivo più che valido
E capisco che lei ci stia male 
Quando l’ho deciso io pur nel dispiacere dall’altra parte è stato capito proprio perché era chiaro a entrambi cosa aveva più peso nella mia vita
Questo non significa che chi ho lasciato non era importante per me, non gli volersi bene o non mi sia mancato per diverso tempo


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me dire “non me la sento più “ non è mancanza di rispetto.


Anche per me sarebbe esaustivo, mi sembra chiaro che dalla sua parte ci sono più contro che pro per continuare la relazione. 
Non è questione di meritare o no una spiegazione esaustiva, la questione è di ottenerla. Se l’altro non la vuol dare cosa si può fare ? Continuare a soffrire a tempo indeterminato in attesa di una spiegazione che non arriverebbe mai ?


----------



## Mariben (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, leggendo alcune risposte a questo post c’è pericolo di “ustione per acidità”.
> Non riesco, sinceramente, a comprendere alcune risposte date ad una  nuova utente che si iscrive per chiedere consigli e opinioni, con una situazione, almeno per una volta, diversa da quelle esposte solitamente dai  nuovi utenti che scrivono qui (il 90% dei quali è stato tradito ed è incavolato nero con marito/moglie e soprattutto amante del coniuge),   soprattutto quelle che continuano a ripetere “sei l’amante, cosa ti aspettavi?”, “cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie allora”?, “cosa ti aspettavi da uno che ha mentito alla moglie ed è andato con la prima che capitava”? ,per non parlare di metafore quantomeno fuoriluogo riguardanti  paragoni con “ladri” o quant’altro,  relegando il tutto a categorie di persone pre-definite e senza sfumature “umane”.
> Perché, a mio modesto parere, per alcuni utenti del forum , qui le persone si distinguono in categorie ben definite , dove è CHIARO e cristallino ai loro occhi il senso di giusto e sbagliato, di persona meritevole e non meritevole. Un esempio? La nostra Strega non è persona meritevole di una legittima spiegazione per la fine di una storia durata 2 anni, solamente perché etichettata come “amante” , in un ruolo ben definito, sgradevole, disgustoso, peccaminoso.
> 
> ...





Ciao, tutti,forse ad eccezione di qualcuno particolarmente centrato, portiamo il nostro contributo a discussioni come questa pescando dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre esperienze e ci specchiamo nelle storie .
Non sono intervenuta avendo veramente pochissimo tempo ( avete presente i parrucchieri in questo periodo?) ma ho letto e seguito  e devo dirti che , evidentemente, anche tu con il tuo intervento porti il tuo irrisolto , quale esso sia non importa. 
Io sono ( stata) un 'amante e di cazziatoni ne ho presi un tanto al kg qui dentro ma non per il mio ruolo.

 Se giudizio c'è stato è stato scevro da pregiudizi, a parte qualche caso ovviamente , ma basato su quel che io facevo passare delle mie emozioni, dubbi e paure. Dice bene @_Brunetta_ le coccole saranno pure consolatorie ma non aiutano un benemerito quando sei scentrato , quando sei arrabbiato e deluso dalle TUE aspettative.

Non si tratta di essere amanti o legittimi consorti  ma di confini. Se l'amante di @strega ha deciso che non le deve ulteriori spiegazioni possiamo star qui a consolarla, a dirle che ha ragione ad incazzarsi, a lenire la sua sofferenza , a insultare e giudicare lui ma rimane il fatto che NESSUNO ci deve nulla che non vuole darci.
 Prima ce lo ficchiamo in testa prima cominciamo a vivere seguendo i nostri reali bisogni e non deleghiamo a nessuno la nostra felicità.
E' facile ? no per niente ma a volte basterebbe mettersi nei panni dell'altro. 
Se, per qualunque motivo  io decidessi di interrompere una relazione, di qualsiasi tipo, e non ritenessi di dovermi giustificare potrei pretendere che l'altro non soffra o che invece soffra per dimostrarmi che ci teneva a me ?. No, ma potrei "pretendere" che rispetti la mia decisione, che rispetti i miei confini.

 Una relazione non è, non dovrebbe quantomeno, essere basata su debiti e crediti men che meno soggetta a interessi passivi. Non puoi denunciare il tuo ex per " mancato risarcimento morale" o " spiegazioni non aderenti alle aspettative".  Empatia, e io qui ne ho spesso  trovata , è anche distogliere il malcapitato dalla ruminazione e dall'autocommiserazione.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del tuo caso particolare e dei km, qualunque relazione deve essere considerata per quello che ha dato, non per come è finita (a meno che uno non ti spari).


Ops ... sono un caso particolare ...
Perché  ?


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ti sto parlando della normalità...
> 
> poi il famoso apice prevedeva anche pranzi tutti i giorni lavorativi.. colazione tutte le mattine, concerti insieme, cinema... teatro, mostre...
> Poi, a prescindere dalla sua disponibilità c'era anche da incastrare la mia... che comunque esisto ed ho degli impegni


Quindi i tuoi figli lo conoscono ? 
Come si comportava con i tuoi figli ?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbe esaustivo, mi sembra chiaro che dalla sua parte ci sono più contro che pro per continuare la relazione.
> Non è questione di meritare o no una spiegazione esaustiva, la questione è di ottenerla. Se l’altro non la vuol dare cosa si può fare ? Continuare a soffrire a tempo indeterminato in attesa di una spiegazione che non arriverebbe mai ?


Ognuno di noi si costruisce, in base alla propria storia e alle narrazioni culturali, una serie di scenari, anzi addirittura sceneggiature per le situazioni topiche della vita.
Ma poi si va a sbattere contro la REALTÀ. La realtà non ci piace, vorremmo tutti che la vita seguisse la nostra sceneggiatura e gli altri interpretassero la loro parte secondo la nostra regia. Non funziona così.
Come quando si dice “non si può morire così” e già perché come va bene morire? A 104 anni, lucidi e in forma fino al giorno prima, con figli, nipoti e pronipoti intorno? Ah e allora perché quando qualcuno muore così siamo tutti stupiti?
La morte fa schifo, la malattia fa schifo, non essere amati fa schifo, essere traditi fa schifo, ma fa schifo avere una disabilità, essere poveri, non avere casa, vivere nella guerra, subire violenze.
Se ci pensiamo bene alla maggior parte di noi è già andata bene.
E pestare i piedi come scolaretti perché non vanno le cose come vogliamo è infantile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ops ... sono un caso particolare ...
> Perché  ?


Volevo dire in generale. Non che tu sia una anomalia, ma solo un caso singolo.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ti sto parlando della normalità...
> 
> poi il famoso apice prevedeva anche pranzi tutti i giorni lavorativi.. colazione tutte le mattine, concerti insieme, cinema... teatro, mostre...
> Poi, a prescindere dalla sua disponibilità c'era anche da incastrare la mia... che comunque esisto ed ho degli impegni


Ok. Una coppia di ventenni innamorati. Se lo sei davvero magari vai a convivere. Se non lo sei ti rendi conto che non puoi trovarti il cervello cotto h 24.
Quando veniva a casa tua come facevi con tuo figlio? 
A te non capitava di essere rinco perchè pensavi a lui? Sempre attiva attenta lucida in ogni cosa delle tue giornate?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao, tutti,forse ad eccezione di qualcuno particolarmente centrato, portiamo il nostro contributo a discussioni come questa pescando dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre esperienze e ci specchiamo nelle storie .
> Non sono intervenuta avendo veramente pochissimo tempo ( avete presente i parrucchieri in questo periodo?) ma ho letto e seguito  e devo dirti che , evidentemente, anche tu con il tuo intervento porti il tuo irrisolto , quale esso sia non importa.
> Io sono ( stata) un 'amante e di cazziatoni ne ho presi un tanto al kg qui dentro ma non per il mio ruolo.
> 
> ...


Brava


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao, tutti,forse ad eccezione di qualcuno particolarmente centrato, portiamo il nostro contributo a discussioni come questa pescando dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre esperienze e ci specchiamo nelle storie .
> Non sono intervenuta avendo veramente pochissimo tempo ( avete presente i parrucchieri in questo periodo?) ma ho letto e seguito  e devo dirti che , evidentemente, anche tu con il tuo intervento porti il tuo irrisolto , quale esso sia non importa.
> Io sono ( stata) un 'amante e di cazziatoni ne ho presi un tanto al kg qui dentro ma  per il mio ruolo. Se giudizio c'è stato è stato scevro da pregiudizi, a parte qualche caso ovviamente , ma basato su quel che io facevo passare delle mie emozioni, dubbi e paure. Dice bene @_Brunetta_ le coccole saranno pure consolatorie ma non aiutano un benemerito quando sei scentrato , quando sei arrabbiato e deluso dalle TUE aspettative.
> Non si tratta di essere amanti o legittimi consorti  ma di confini. Se l'amante di @strega ha deciso che non le deve ulteriori spiegazioni possiamo star qui a consolarla, a dirle che ha ragione ad incazzarsi, a lenire la sua sofferenza , a insultare e giudicare lui ma rimane il fatto che NESSUNO ci deve nulla che non vuole darci. Prima ce lo ficchiamo in testa prima cominciamo a vivere seguendo i nostri reali bisogni e non deleghiamo a nessuno la nostra felicità.
> E' facile ? no per niente ma a volte basterebbe mettersi nei panni dell'altro. Se, per qualunque motivo  io decidessi di interrompere una relazione, di qualsiasi tipo, e non ritenessi di dovermi giustificare potrei pretendere che l'altro non soffra o che invece soffra per dimostrarmi che ci teneva a me ?. No, ma potrei "pretendere" che rispetti la mia decisione, che rispetti i miei confini. Una relazione non è, non dovrebbe quantomeno, essere basata su debiti e crediti men che meno soggetta a interessi passivi. Non puoi denunciare il tuo ex per " mancato risarcimento morale" o " spiegazioni non aderenti alle aspettative".  Empatia, e io qui ne ho spesso  trovata , è anche distogliere il malcapitato dalla ruminazione e dall'autocommiserazione.


Condivido la tua risposta ed apprezzo che mancando di tempo ti sia presa la briga di chiarire e di argomentare.
Per parte mia posso solo aggiungere che qui non abbiamo pregiudizi, preconcetti o particolari forme di astio... il forum tratta il tradimento in tutte le sue forme, agito e subito, è umano che si accolga con comprensione chi viene da tradito/a perché attraversa un momento difficile della sua vita... ma questo non significa che mettiamo all'indice i traditori, cerchiamo di capire e soprattutto spesso gli stessi traditori sono a loro volta dei traditi.  
E' assolutamente normale che si cerchi di capire i perché dei tradimenti e si cerchi di aiutare nell'analisi entrambi.
Quanto al giudizio che presupporrebbe da parte della nostra utente giulia una nostra morale bacchettona e leggermente intimidatoria per i traditori, direi che proprio non conosce la storia di questo forum...
Qui piuttosto si cerca di essere l'anima critica di chiunque, di portare a ragionare in modo chiaro e meno coinvolto chi vive questa prova della sfera sentimentale.
Quanto al merito delle spiegazioni, ma certamente che si dovrebbero dare chiarezza, certamente si dovrebbe essere sinceri e cristallini, ma sul fatto che parlando di tradimento la cristallinità sia leggermente appannata lo vogliamo considerare?
L'ho detto in altro post, qualunque tradimento o relazione clandestina, porta per sua natura l'obbligo di mentire, con buona pace di chi dissente... non siamo tutti bugiardi incalliti ma la nascita di una clandestinità necessita di bugie...

A chi, quanto e come le distribuiamo dipende dalla peculiarità del rapporto e dalle inclinazioni dei protagonisti...ergo amore, considerazione, rispetto e modalità di interazione sono frutto delle contingenze, ma soprattutto del carattere dei soggetti.  Se i soggetti sono cialtroni, e decidono di chiudere unilateralmente senza spiegazioni, significa che lo sono a prescindere dal tradimento, e noi dicendo quello che pensiamo non siamo giudici retrivi o moralisti, ma solo vogliamo mettere in evidenza che quella persona ha agito così perché è così, non ha riconosciuto il diritto a motivazioni e chiarimenti, ... nessuna reprimenda morale, ma se inciampiamo in un simile soggetto, non sta mancando di rispetto precisamente a quella persona, lo manca sui generis poiché ritiene il suo comportamento sufficiente e definitivo.
Ognuno poi interpreta come preferisce queste modalità, ma tutto ha una sua coerenza, non mollerà la famiglia, fa precisi incastri per infilare le defezioni senza problemi o impicci... ed ora torna a casa chiudendo senza alcun patema...  
Serve solo un po' di tempo per digerire la mancanza di garbo e la chiusura dopo un "periodo aureo" che faceva presagire un ancora lungo rapporto clandestino.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao, tutti,forse ad eccezione di qualcuno particolarmente centrato, portiamo il nostro contributo a discussioni come questa pescando dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre esperienze e ci specchiamo nelle storie .
> Non sono intervenuta avendo veramente pochissimo tempo ( avete presente i parrucchieri in questo periodo?) ma ho letto e seguito  e devo dirti che , evidentemente, anche tu con il tuo intervento porti il tuo irrisolto , quale esso sia non importa.
> Io sono ( stata) un 'amante e di cazziatoni ne ho presi un tanto al kg qui dentro ma non per il mio ruolo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido la tua risposta ed apprezzo che mancando di tempo ti sia presa la briga di chiarire e di argomentare.
> Per parte mia posso solo aggiungere che qui non abbiamo pregiudizi, preconcetti o particolari forme di astio... il forum tratta il tradimento in tutte le sue forme, agito e subito, è umano che si accolga con comprensione chi viene da tradito/a perché attraversa un momento difficile della sua vita... ma questo non significa che mettiamo all'indice i traditori, cerchiamo di capire e soprattutto spesso gli stessi traditori sono a loro volta dei traditi.
> E' assolutamente normale che si cerchi di capire i perché dei tradimenti e si cerchi di aiutare nell'analisi entrambi.
> Quanto al giudizio che presupporrebbe da parte della nostra utente giulia una nostra morale bacchettona e leggermente intimidatoria per i traditori, direi che proprio non conosce la storia di questo forum...
> ...


Poi, sinceramente, a me le spiegazioni infastiscono.
Da moglie tradita volevo CAPIRE, non spiegazioni. 
Le spiegazioni le ho trovate davvero risibili.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi i tuoi figli lo conoscono ?
> Come si comportava con i tuoi figli ?



No i miei figli lo hanno visto solo una volta... 
non mi sembrava il caso.


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mia cara, mi a che ci stai mettendo del tuo. Non usare strumentalmente quanto detto in modo diverso, per favore.
> Sintetizzo la mia posizione. Vediamo se ci si capisce stavolta x
> Lei avrebbe diritto a una spiegazione , lei si merita rispetto come ogni essere umano, lei si merita di essere trattata con riguardo  Lei non è una persona cattiva. Lei non deve essere trattata come pezza da piedi . Qualcuno ha detto di no? Non mi sembra
> Ci siamo ? Condividiamo adesso? O no?
> ...


Il "mia cara" ironico in questo contesto non mi piace già come approccio in una discussione, però non me la prendo per questo e spiego: Io non l'ho chiamata poverina e non sono qui per dirle di sperare che lui torni o per dirle che lui la ama alla follia e l'ha lasciata per questo motivo, perchè non lo so. 
HO soltanto detto che mi sembra siate partite a mille sparandole addosso, come è già successo in altre situazioni e con altri utenti con storie simili, solo perchè "amante" che non si può aspettare altro da uno sporco bugiardo traditore, questo è il senso dei discorsi di alcuni di voi, inutile negarlo, è un deja vu.
Come fate a etichettare quest'uomo come uno uno stronzo che nemmeno lo conoscete? questo mi chiedo.
E poi con sta storia che vi comportate in modo così rigido e duro con la nuova utente per fare il suo bene, perchè dobbiamo sbatterle in faccia la verità (quando la verità probabilmente non la conosce nessuno, se non il diretto interessato) altrimenti non la aiutiamo, a me non convince per niente...sempre con questa solfa che lo fate per aiutare lei, per non crearle illusioni! 
Ma non è che se siete un attimino più elastici, più "morbidi" soprattutto con i nuovi utenti, vuol dire che li aiutate a farsi dei castelli in aria! Pensate che una donna a 43 anni non sappia prendere le opinioni come oggettive e si faccia delle illusioni solo perchè non siete "cattivi" con lei? ma su, andiamo...io, fossi in lei, sapete cosa penserei in questo momento, nel quale sono distrutta dalla situazione e spero ancora in un suo ritorno? penserei che state parlando come mogli tradite incazzate col mondo e che non siete obiettive... non che mi state dicendo la verità per farmi del bene.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Il "mia cara" ironico in questo contesto non mi piace già come approccio in una discussione, però non me la prendo per questo e spiego: Io non l'ho chiamata poverina e non sono qui per dirle di sperare che lui torni o per dirle che lui la ama alla follia e l'ha lasciata per questo motivo, perchè non lo so.
> HO soltanto detto che mi sembra siate partite a mille sparandole addosso, come è già successo in altre situazioni e con altri utenti con storie simili, solo perchè "amante" che non si può aspettare altro da uno sporco bugiardo traditore, questo è il senso dei discorsi di alcuni di voi, inutile negarlo, è un deja vu.
> Come fate a etichettare quest'uomo come uno uno stronzo che nemmeno lo conoscete? questo mi chiedo.
> E poi con sta storia che vi comportate in modo così rigido e duro con la nuova utente per fare il suo bene, perchè dobbiamo sbatterle in faccia la verità (quando la verità probabilmente non la conosce nessuno, se non il diretto interessato) altrimenti non la aiutiamo, a me non convince per niente...sempre con questa solfa che lo fate per aiutare lei, per non crearle illusioni!
> Ma non è che se siete un attimino più elastici, più "morbidi" soprattutto con i nuovi utenti, vuol dire che li aiutate a farsi dei castelli in aria! Pensate che una donna a 43 anni non sappia prendere le opinioni come oggettive e si faccia delle illusioni solo perchè non siete "cattivi" con lei? ma su, andiamo...io, fossi in lei, sapete cosa penserei in questo momento, nel quale sono distrutta dalla situazione e spero ancora in un suo ritorno? penserei che state parlando come mogli tradite incazzate col mondo e che non siete obiettive... non che mi state dicendo la verità per farmi del bene.


Quale approccio ti sembra saggio, oltre a dare delle acide tradite a chi ha risposto, per strega?


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che sono tutte situazioni opposte o che non sono state vissute?
> Per il tuo benessere rassegnati al fatto che non ci si MERITA niente, ma proprio niente.
> Le persone agiscono arrabattandosi per stare bene, per arrivarci fanno male agli altri, ma anche a se stesse.
> Le risposte più confortanti o confortevoli bisogna darsele da soli.
> E questo principio di realtà è molto più utile delle coccole da amiche che non si è capito bene cosa dovrebbero dire, secondo te.


Non ci vuole una laurea in psicologia cognitiva per capirlo, si deduce facilmente che chi risponde in modo così piccato e astioso lo fa perchè ha il dente avvelenato, credimi, si capisce lontanto 10 km. E, ovviamente, lo capisce anche l'utente in questione, che non può certo considerarvi obiettivi quando vi esponete in questo modo.
Delle coccole da amiche hai parlato tu, e, come ho scritto a jacaranda, sono dell'opinione che non aiutate di certo una persona in difficoltà sputandogli addosso di essere una povera illusa e lui un emerito stronzo che l'ha presa in giro per 2 anni...non si aiuta così una persona, a mio avviso, ripeto, questa è una mia opinione.
Non le ho scritto che lui tornerà, che lui la ama, che lui si è comportato da gentiluomo, ma le ho detto , semplicemente, che la comprendo. Tutto qui.
Gli altri discorsi sull'arrangiarsi da sola, li prendo come una tua opinione, non certo come un consiglio nei miei confronti, visto che lo so benissimo, e nella mia vita l'ho sempre fatto. Ciò non toglie che , in alcuni momenti, abbia avuto bisogno anch'io di una parola di conforto o comprensione, e non di un pugno in faccia.
Se tu non ne hai mai sentito il bisogno e preferisce le sberle, bhè, questione di gusti.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Una coppia di ventenni innamorati. Se lo sei davvero magari vai a convivere. Se non lo sei ti rendi conto che non puoi trovarti il cervello cotto h 24.
> Quando veniva a casa tua come facevi con tuo figlio?
> A te non capitava di essere rinco perchè pensavi a lui? Sempre attiva attenta lucida in ogni cosa delle tue giornate?


Lui veniva a casa quando i miei figli erano col padre.
Rinco perchè pensavo a lui? ma no... magari di sera, spento tutto mi soffermavo a pensare... ho troppe cose a cui star dietro per perdermi a pensare...
quando avevamo voglia, compatibilmente con i nostri impegni ci vedevamo o sentivamo...

Se lo sei davvero vai a convivere se sei libero! Se hai una famiglia e non intendi lasciarla per ragioni che non sto qui a spiegare perchè sono sue personali, sei innamorato e ti arrangi! O molli il colpo o la gestisci.
Ma gestire una situazione del genere se ci hai messo il cuore è assai difficile se sei incastrato altrove...
come fai a dire...vai a convivere?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi, sinceramente, a me le spiegazioni infastiscono.
> Da moglie tradita volevo CAPIRE, non spiegazioni.
> Le spiegazioni le ho trovate davvero risibili.



Per capire se uno non ti spiega e tu non c'eri come fai Bru?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Il "mia cara" ironico in questo contesto non mi piace già come approccio in una discussione, però non me la prendo per questo e spiego: Io non l'ho chiamata poverina e non sono qui per dirle di sperare che lui torni o per dirle che lui la ama alla follia e l'ha lasciata per questo motivo, perchè non lo so.
> HO soltanto detto che mi sembra siate partite a mille sparandole addosso, come è già successo in altre situazioni e con altri utenti con storie simili, solo perchè "amante" che non si può aspettare altro da uno sporco bugiardo traditore, questo è il senso dei discorsi di alcuni di voi, inutile negarlo, è un deja vu.
> Come fate a etichettare quest'uomo come uno uno stronzo che nemmeno lo conoscete? questo mi chiedo.
> E poi con sta storia che vi comportate in modo così rigido e duro con la nuova utente per fare il suo bene, perchè dobbiamo sbatterle in faccia la verità (quando la verità probabilmente non la conosce nessuno, se non il diretto interessato) altrimenti non la aiutiamo, a me non convince per niente...sempre con questa solfa che lo fate per aiutare lei, per non crearle illusioni!
> Ma non è che se siete un attimino più elastici, più "morbidi" soprattutto con i nuovi utenti, vuol dire che li aiutate a farsi dei castelli in aria! Pensate che una donna a 43 anni non sappia prendere le opinioni come oggettive e si faccia delle illusioni solo perchè non siete "cattivi" con lei? ma su, andiamo...io, fossi in lei, sapete cosa penserei in questo momento, nel quale sono distrutta dalla situazione e spero ancora in un suo ritorno? penserei che state parlando come mogli tradite incazzate col mondo e che non siete obiettive... non che mi state dicendo la verità per farmi del bene.


Concordo sul fatto che non capisco nemmeno io perché quest’uomo debba essere uno stronzo


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale approccio ti sembra saggio, oltre a dare delle acide tradite a chi ha risposto, per strega?


Mi sembra saggio chiedere a lui un chiarimento se è quello che lei sente di fare, dirle che è legittimo se sente di avere questa necessità, e non farla sentire "strana" per questo motivo.
A volte non è necessario dire ad una persona quello che DEVE fare perchè, credo, che strega saprà quello che deve fare, ma magari non darle contro in maniera così negativa e poco costruttiva, sarebbe già qualcosa.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che non capisco nemmeno io perché quest’uomo debba essere uno stronzo


Di base non lo è... 
si è comportato da tale perchè dopo due anni non mi dici "non me la sento di andare avanti" senza dirmi perchè.
Senza dirmi cosa si è rotto, senza motivarmi il tuo passo indietro.
Non mi devi niente ma mi vuoi bene e quindi non per dovere ma per umanità mi spieghi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Mi sembra saggio chiedere a lui un chiarimento se è quello che lei sente di fare, dirle che è legittimo se sente di avere questa necessità, e non farla sentire "strana" per questo motivo.
> A volte non è necessario dire ad una persona quello che DEVE fare perchè, credo, che strega saprà quello che deve fare, ma magari non darle contro in maniera così negativa e poco costruttiva, sarebbe già qualcosa.



Giuli ci ho provato, ma è inutile. Non vuole.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Non ci vuole una laurea in psicologia cognitiva per capirlo, si deduce facilmente che chi risponde in modo così piccato e astioso lo fa perchè ha il dente avvelenato, credimi, si capisce lontanto 10 km. E, ovviamente, lo capisce anche l'utente in questione, che non può certo considerarvi obiettivi quando vi esponete in questo modo.
> Delle coccole da amiche hai parlato tu, e, come ho scritto a jacaranda, sono dell'opinione che non aiutate di certo una persona in difficoltà sputandogli addosso di essere una povera illusa e lui un emerito stronzo che l'ha presa in giro per 2 anni...non si aiuta così una persona, a mio avviso, ripeto, questa è una mia opinione.
> Non le ho scritto che lui tornerà, che lui la ama, che lui si è comportato da gentiluomo, ma le ho detto , semplicemente, che la comprendo. Tutto qui.
> Gli altri discorsi sull'arrangiarsi da sola, li prendo come una tua opinione, non certo come un consiglio nei miei confronti, visto che lo so benissimo, e nella mia vita l'ho sempre fatto. Ciò non toglie che , in alcuni momenti, abbia avuto bisogno anch'io di una parola di conforto o comprensione, e non di un pugno in faccia.
> Se tu non ne hai mai sentito il bisogno e preferisce le sberle, bhè, questione di gusti.


Buongiorno, e molto piacere. Eh si. Le storie degli altri tirano sempre fuori, in qualche misura, i nostri vissuti.

La tua modalità  "aggressive" da che cosa deriva?


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao, tutti,forse ad eccezione di qualcuno particolarmente centrato, portiamo il nostro contributo a discussioni come questa pescando dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre esperienze e ci specchiamo nelle storie .
> Non sono intervenuta avendo veramente pochissimo tempo ( avete presente i parrucchieri in questo periodo?) ma ho letto e seguito  e devo dirti che , evidentemente, anche tu con il tuo intervento porti il tuo irrisolto , quale esso sia non importa.
> Io sono ( stata) un 'amante e di cazziatoni ne ho presi un tanto al kg qui dentro ma non per il mio ruolo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti non ho scritto che il forum è così, ho scritto che alcune persone lo sono, e su questo non ci piove credo.
Non dovete sentirvi presi in causa tutti, come utenti del forum.
E ancora con questo discorso che volete fare il suo bene cazziandola a puntino.... permettete che abbia dei dubbi?
Non dico che su questo forum ci sia empatia, anche io ne ho trovata in passato, ma parlare di empatia quando si spara a zero con toni duri e perentori, etichettando persone e situazioni, non mi sembra corretto.
Pensi davvero che essendo rigida, dura, fredda con una nuova utente, questa possa pensare "ah, si, questi hanno ragione, sono davvero una cretina ad avere amato quest'uomo per 2 anni"? lo pensi veramente?


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi, sinceramente, a me le spiegazioni infastiscono.
> Da moglie tradita volevo CAPIRE, non spiegazioni.
> Le spiegazioni le ho trovate davvero risibili.


volevi capire senza spiegazioni?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Il "mia cara" ironico in questo contesto non mi piace già come approccio in una discussione, però non me la prendo per questo e spiego: Io non l'ho chiamata poverina e non sono qui per dirle di sperare che lui torni o per dirle che lui la ama alla follia e l'ha lasciata per questo motivo, perchè non lo so.
> HO soltanto detto che mi sembra siate partite a mille sparandole addosso, come è già successo in altre situazioni e con altri utenti con storie simili, solo perchè "amante" che non si può aspettare altro da uno sporco bugiardo traditore, questo è il senso dei discorsi di alcuni di voi, inutile negarlo, è un deja vu.
> Come fate a etichettare quest'uomo come uno uno stronzo che nemmeno lo conoscete? questo mi chiedo.
> E poi con sta storia che vi comportate in modo così rigido e duro con la nuova utente per fare il suo bene, perchè dobbiamo sbatterle in faccia la verità (quando la verità probabilmente non la conosce nessuno, se non il diretto interessato) altrimenti non la aiutiamo, a me non convince per niente...sempre con questa solfa che lo fate per aiutare lei, per non crearle illusioni!
> Ma non è che se siete un attimino più elastici, più "morbidi" soprattutto con i nuovi utenti, vuol dire che li aiutate a farsi dei castelli in aria! Pensate che una donna a 43 anni non sappia prendere le opinioni come oggettive e si faccia delle illusioni solo perchè non siete "cattivi" con lei? ma su, andiamo...io, fossi in lei, sapete cosa penserei in questo momento, nel quale sono distrutta dalla situazione e spero ancora in un suo ritorno? penserei che state parlando come mogli tradite incazzate col mondo e che non siete obiettive... non che mi state dicendo la verità per farmi del bene.


Il “mia cara” era volutamente ironico. Se non ti piace me ne farò una ragione .ho rispetto per qualunque forma di sofferenza ma  sai  cosa trovo allucinante? Che si dia una pacca sulla spalla a  chi si mette con uno sposato sperando che finisca rosa e fiori quando nel 99% dei casi è una morte annunciata . 
A te come è andata ?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che non capisco nemmeno io perché quest’uomo debba essere uno stronzo


Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
Erano all'apice della storia - che è comunque una storia, una relazione, anche se clandestina, con tutto quello che comporta in termini di attenzione verso l'altro - lei coinvolta, si vedevano tutti i giorni, facevano tante cose insieme e poi...
Se ne va, così, senza dir niente che spieghi questa SUA decisione.
Due parole in più, un incontro per motivare il tutto, un abbraccio per le eventuali lacrime.
Niente di più.
Poi ognuno per la sua strada, certo, chi dice di no.


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e molto piacere. Eh si. Le storie degli altri tirano sempre fuori, in qualche misura, i nostri vissuti.
> 
> La tua modalità  "aggressive" da che cosa deriva?


Aggressiva io??
Non mi sembra proprio....sono tranquillissima


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Aggressiva io??
> Non mi sembra proprio....sono tranquillissima


Meno male.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
> Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
> Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
> Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
> ...


Standing Ovation Danny!
finalmente la sintesi del mio pensiero. O almeno di quello che mi aspettavo facesse.
Poi ripeto...davvero non è stronzo, è per questo che continuo a difenderlo.
Si è comportato male...
Ma a chi pur non essendo stronzo di natura non è mai capitato di comportarsi male con qualcuno, magari anche senza volerlo?
Da qui ad etichettarlo ci vorrebbe qualche prova in più... ed io onestamente altre non ne ho


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Meno male.


Io non la trovo aggressiva.


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il “mia cara” era volutamente ironico. Se non ti piace me ne farò una ragione .ho rispetto per qualunque forma di sofferenza ma  sai  cosa trovo allucinante? Che si dia una pacca sulla spalla a  chi si mette con uno sposato sperando che finisca rosa e fiori quando nel 99% dei casi è una morte annunciata .
> A te come è andata ?


Cosa c'entra come andrà a finire? Insomma, jacaranda, su dai, non ci crede nessuno che rispondi così piccata perchè vuoi far del bene alla nuova utente, ma chi pensi di prendere in giro?
Non finirà rose e fiori, assolutamente, e io non sono qui adesso per parlare di me, ne parlerò quando e se ne avrò voglia.
Dare una pacca sulla spalla non significa dirle "finirà rose e fiori e sarete felice e contenti per la vita", non sei d'accordo? Dare una pacca sulla spalla vuol dire essere solidale con chi è venuto a chiedere aiuto e non essere aggressivi e velenosi. 
Poi che la pensiamo ma, soprattutto, che abbiamo due modi di porci completamente differenti, è palese.
Ps. ho capito che il "mia cara" era volutamente ironico, e, secondo me, non di buon gusto.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io non la trovo aggressiva.


Abbiamo parametri diversi.


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
> Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
> Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
> Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
> ...


ecco, giusto, dicendole così non è che le stiamo dando illusioni, stiamo solamente dicendole che ha ragione a volere qualche spiegazione in più.
Se poi lui non vorrà dargliele lei, ovviamente, se ne farà una ragione, ma darle contro solo perchè vuole capirci un pò di più non mi sembra corretto.
Poi io non credo lui sia stronzo, forse è solo codardo in questa situazione, non sa cosa dirle e preferisce rifugiarsi nel suo silenzio.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il “mia cara” era volutamente ironico. Se non ti piace me ne farò una ragione .ho rispetto per qualunque forma di sofferenza ma  sai  cosa trovo allucinante? C*he si dia una pacca sulla spalla a  chi si mette con uno sposato sperando che finisca rosa e fiori quando nel 99% dei casi è una morte annunciata . *
> A te come è andata ?


Ci sono modi e modi di morire.
Da soli o in compagnia dei cari può fare la differenza.
Io ho capito che anche nelle storie clandestine c'è sentimento, ovviamente da parte di chi normalmente riesce a provarlo per un'altra persona. 
E che chi è anaffettivo in genere non cambia il suo modo di essere, che debba esprimere sentimenti in ambito coniugale o extraconiugale.
Mia moglie mi disse una volta, frase testuale "Io mi affeziono anche a un cane, ci sto male se sta male, figuriamoci per un amante". Eppure, tu dirai, ha fatto stare male me. 
Credo che in certe situazioni non ci siano troppe scelte, in qualsiasi maniera si finisce prima o poi per stare male o far star male qualcuno. Anche se la cosa può sembrare prevedibile, non vi è motivo di pensare che possa risultare sopportabile. Si va in crisi comunque, che si sia l'amante o la persona tradita, e questa crisi è assolutamente personale, non tiene conto della posizione in cui si è.
Ed è per questo che è difficile ricostruire dopo.
Io credo che non sia il rispetto in questi casi a essere determinante, ma la profondità del sentimento che si può provare per l'altro, che annulla la sensazione di fastidio che l'esposizione delle sue esigenze può far provare.
Quando mia moglie mi tradì ero diventato per lei fastidioso: ogni volta la mettevo di fronte a una scelta terribile, per lei. Una scelta che in qualsiasi modo fosse posta avrebbe comportato una rinuncia. Ma non ero io a pesarle, quanto quello che rappresentavo, lo specchio dei suoi sensi di colpa, la mia sofferenza, la necessità di privarsi di lui che era diventato così importante per porre fine al mio dolore. Non c'è differenza in questa storia, perché anche qui i sentimenti in gioco sono potenti. Non conosciamo quelli di lui, ma come nella mia, turba la sua assenza, l'impenetrabilità inspiegabile.
Due parole in più servono, e io le ritengo indispensabili.
Ma occorrono persone sensibili e intelligenti per poter avere il coraggio di saperle dire.
E qui torniamo a quanto da te già detto prima, che non era affatto sbagliato secondo me.
Gli amici si riconoscono nel momento del bisogno, si dice banalmente.
Forse anche gli amanti.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> ecco, giusto, dicendole così non è che le stiamo dando illusioni, stiamo solamente dicendole che ha ragione a volere qualche spiegazione in più.
> Se poi lui non vorrà dargliele lei, ovviamente, se ne farà una ragione, ma darle contro solo perchè vuole capirci un pò di più non mi sembra corretto.
> Poi io non credo lui sia stronzo, forse è solo codardo in questa situazione, non sa cosa dirle e preferisce rifugiarsi nel suo silenzio.


Sono il primo a dire che lui non mi piace per come si è comportato.
Ignorando le sue ragioni.
Che sia stronzo, codardo o anaffettivo, non ha mostrato maturità.


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> 
> è un male che passa.  ci vuole tempo e disponibilità a lasciare che il dolore scorra per il tempo che deve scorrere, ma se ne esce, altrimenti qui metà degli utenti si sarebbe dovuta votare alla vita monastica da mò


Infatti, il dolore passa però cazzarola... Io sto facendo le ragnatele. Quando mi sbloccherò facciamo festa tutti, eh


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
> Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
> Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
> Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
> ...


Quoto.
Però realizzato che non è andata così, conviene che lei metta anche un punto e a capo.
Non puoi pretendere cio' che non è. Anche se ciò che non è e' comunque solo un po' di considerazione per l'altro. Non puoi inseguire quella considerazione, ma solo dare atto che non c'è stata. Questo purtroppo può annebbiare il bel ricordo. Far vedere tutto con altri occhi. Ma questo è.
Mica è stato rapito dagli alieni, che non la può salutare. Però non mi sentirei certo meglio a costringere uno a salutarmi.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però realizzato che non è andata così, conviene che lei metta anche un punto e a capo.
> Non puoi pretendere cio' che non è. Anche se ciò che non è e' comunque solo un po' di considerazione per l'altro. Non puoi inseguire quella considerazione, ma solo dare atto che non c'è stata. Questo purtroppo può annebbiare il bel ricordo. Far vedere tutto con altri occhi. Ma questo è.
> Mica è stato rapito dagli alieni, che non la può salutare. Però non mi sentirei certo meglio a costringere uno a salutarmi.


Il dolore è come l'incendio.
Ci vuole tempo, lavoro e molta acqua per spegnerlo.
Non meravigliamoci quando ancora sfavilla bruciando tutto quello che trova.
Dopo sgombreremo le macerie e ricostruiremo.
Anzi, cominciamo già adesso a pensare cosa.
Io gliel'ho detto. 
Mai più con gli sposati, da single.
Spero che comprenda il perché.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> 
> è un male che passa.  ci vuole tempo e disponibilità a lasciare che il dolore scorra per il tempo che deve scorrere, ma se ne esce, altrimenti qui metà degli utenti si sarebbe dovuta votare alla vita monastica da mò


Presente!!!


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
> Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
> Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
> Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
> ...


Allora, premesso che personalmente un abbraccio da chi mi sta mollando anche no...  non mi devi toccare. Nemmeno una carezza.
A meno che non lo decida io.

Il punto secondo me non è la sofferenza, che ci sarebbe stata comunque, anche con un _lungo_ _addio..._

Il fatto è che una modalità di questo tipo ti lascia amarezza e inevitabilmente ti fa mettere in discussione la persona, se non la relazione stessa.


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il dolore è come l'incendio.
> Ci vuole tempo, lavoro e molta acqua per spegnerlo.
> Non meravigliamoci quando ancora sfavilla bruciando tutto quello che trova.
> Dopo sgombreremo le macerie e ricostruiremo.
> ...


Non credo che nessuno  "cerchi" il ruolo di amante.
Poi ti scontri con la realtà, che è anzitutto la realtà propria.
Io sono la prima a dire che un simile rapporto non fa per me.
Poi coi fatti chiederei esclusività e un rapporto che  (se va bene) dovrebbe essere in ottica continuativa.
Tutto fila eh, e tralasciamo pure che non è facile trovare tutte le mille congiunzioni astrali per trovare un single interessante dopo i 40.
La domanda che faccio a chi è nella posizione di strega (la faccio perché è pure la mia) e': cosa sono disposta a dare? E su questo per parte mia cala una realtà che male si concilia con quanto sopra. E' così eh. Perciò davvero, farò vita monastica  
O sport, che per ora escludo.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora, premesso che personalmente un abbraccio da chi mi sta mollando anche no...  non mi devi toccare. Nemmeno una carezza.
> A meno che non lo decida io.
> 
> Il punto secondo me non è la sofferenza, che ci sarebbe stata comunque, anche con un _lungo_ _addio..._
> ...


Condivido il neretto.
E' esattamente questo il punto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> HO soltanto detto che mi sembra siate partite a mille sparandole addosso, come è già successo in altre situazioni e con altri utenti con storie simili, solo perchè "amante" che non si può aspettare altro da uno sporco bugiardo traditore, questo è il senso dei discorsi di alcuni di voi, inutile negarlo, è un deja vu.
> Come fate a etichettare quest'uomo come uno uno stronzo che nemmeno lo conoscete? questo mi chiedo.
> E poi con sta storia che vi comportate in modo così rigido e duro con la nuova utente per fare il suo bene, perchè dobbiamo sbatterle in faccia la verità (quando la verità probabilmente non la conosce nessuno, se non il diretto interessato) altrimenti non la aiutiamo, a me non convince per niente...sempre con questa solfa che lo fate per aiutare lei, per non crearle illusioni!
> Ma non è che se siete un attimino più elastici, più "morbidi" soprattutto con i nuovi utenti, vuol dire che li aiutate a farsi dei castelli in aria! Pensate che una donna a 43 anni non sappia prendere le opinioni come oggettive e si faccia delle illusioni solo perchè non siete "cattivi" con lei? ma su, andiamo...io, fossi in lei, sapete cosa penserei in questo momento, nel quale sono distrutta dalla situazione e spero ancora in un suo ritorno? penserei che state parlando come mogli tradite incazzate col mondo e che non siete obiettive... non che mi state dicendo la verità per farmi del bene.


Ti correggo: anch'io come tradito sono stato oggetto di categorizzazioni di vario tipo.
Ognuno di noi sposta la propria sofferenza attribuendola a quelle altrui. Può sembrare sbagliato, ma è terapeutico.
Devi tenere in conto che non tutti hanno spento il proprio dolore e non tutti hanno assimilato quanto subito.
Bisognerebbe essere stati tutti traditi e amanti per non avere partigianerie, ma forse, anche in questo caso, la sofferenza emergerebbe ugualmente e troverebbe altre modalità d'espressione.
Siamo un forum dove il dolore è esposto. 
E' inevitabile che ci creino confronti in cui non si è d'accordo.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No i miei figli lo hanno visto solo una volta...
> non mi sembrava il caso.


Ma come facevi per due anni una sera alla settimana con i figli che l’hanno visto solo 1 volta ?


----------



## Foglia (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come facevi per due anni una sera alla settimana con i figli che l’hanno visto solo 1 volta ?


Ogni tanto andranno anche con il padre. 
Ti sfrutti la sera libera.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come facevi per due anni una sera alla settimana con i figli che l’hanno visto solo 1 volta ?


Non ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare?

I miei figli una sera a settimana, oltre ai week end alterni sono dal padre.

Cosa non ti torna?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ogni tanto andranno anche con il padre.
> Ti sfrutti la sera libera.



Esatto...


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Allora siamo tutti d'accordo che questo amante può essere percepito come la miglior persona del mondo e abbia avuto nella durata del rapporto un comportamento gradevole, ma se alla fine chiude con sgarbo, senza motivazioni apparentemente giustificate o al limite senza comunicare che sente pericolo e lascia il tavolo... ho ragione a dir che si tratta di persona che in questo caso mostra la sensibilità del travertino? 
 Era sé stesso prima o lo è adesso, perchè se è la stessa persona ha una bella capacità di sdoppiarsi.
E con questo non mi pare di aver detto nulla di offensivo... 
A questo punto torniamo all'inizio del post in cui si consigliava di lasciarlo perdere  visto che è esattamente quello che lui spera... d'altronde cosa si può fare se uno vuole mettere il tombale su una storia? Lei avrebbe diritto, umanamente, di sapere, ma dipende da lui chiarire. Potrebbe perfino essere che non ci siano spiegazioni, semplicemente non voleva continuare e l'imbarazzo di dare motivazioni non voleva assumerselo. 
E se lastrega si domanda come sia potuto succedere, meglio si domandi, ma io ho davvero conosciuto fino in fondo questo uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Per capire se uno non ti spiega e tu non c'eri come fai Bru?


Le spiegazioni aiuterebbero a capire se chi le dà fosse consapevole e volesse comunicare tutto. In genere chi si trova in condizioni di dover dare spiegazioni tanto consapevole non è e spesso non ha intenzione di comunicare tutto.
Io ho detto che VOLEVO capire, quello che scrivo ora è quello che ho capito in anni. Mi auguro che altri ci mettano meno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Mi sembra saggio chiedere a lui un chiarimento se è quello che lei sente di fare, dirle che è legittimo se sente di avere questa necessità, e non farla sentire "strana" per questo motivo.
> A volte non è necessario dire ad una persona quello che DEVE fare perchè, credo, che strega saprà quello che deve fare, ma magari non darle contro in maniera così negativa e poco costruttiva, sarebbe già qualcosa.


Strega l’ha fatto lo stesso e lui ha detto di no.
Bisogna incoraggiarla a prendersi altri no?


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Strega l’ha fatto lo stesso e lui ha detto di no.
> Bisogna incoraggiarla a prendersi altri no?


Ho letto solo dopo che glielo aveva già chiesto.
No, non la sto incoraggiando a prendersi altri no. Cercherà di capire, di farsi una ragione di quello che è successo, se lui non vorrà darle spiegazioni.
Ci vuole un pò di tempo, diamole un pò di tempo.


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora, premesso che personalmente un abbraccio da chi mi sta mollando anche no...  non mi devi toccare. Nemmeno una carezza.
> A meno che non lo decida io.
> 
> Il punto secondo me non è la sofferenza, che ci sarebbe stata comunque, anche con un _lungo_ _addio..._
> ...


Certamente se una persona mi sta lasciando, dovrei essere io a decidere se mi voglio lasciare abbracciare, ma sai che io probabilmente lo preferirei? Piuttosto che un addio freddo, insenisbile, che lascia l'amaro in bocca, preferirei un uomo che mi parlasse delle reali motivazione che lo spingono ad allontantarsi da me, magari vedendo che anche lui ci sta male, e che almeno ha la sensibilità di volermi stare vicino nel momento più difficile....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti, il dolore passa però cazzarola... Io sto facendo le ragnatele. Quando mi sbloccherò facciamo festa tutti, eh


:abbraccio:


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti correggo: anch'io come tradito sono stato oggetto di categorizzazioni di vario tipo.
> Ognuno di noi sposta la propria sofferenza attribuendola a quelle altrui. Può sembrare sbagliato, ma è terapeutico.
> Devi tenere in conto che non tutti hanno spento il proprio dolore e non tutti hanno assimilato quanto subito.
> Bisognerebbe essere stati tutti traditi e amanti per non avere partigianerie, ma forse, anche in questo caso, la sofferenza emergerebbe ugualmente e troverebbe altre modalità d'espressione.
> ...


Sicuramente , ma infatti il confronto e le discussioni ci stanno benissimo. E possono anche essere costruttive,
quello che mi infastidisce spesso sono i toni di alcuni utenti, che sono chiaramente "di parte" e lo si capisce dal modo che hanno di esporre le loro opinioni, che sarebbero assolutamente condivisibili, o quantomeno, comprensibili se le esponessero in maniera un pò diversa.


----------



## Rosarose (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi si costruisce, in base alla propria storia e alle narrazioni culturali, una serie di scenari, anzi addirittura sceneggiature per le situazioni topiche della vita.
> Ma poi si va a sbattere contro la REALTÀ. La realtà non ci piace, vorremmo tutti che la vita seguisse la nostra sceneggiatura e gli altri interpretassero la loro parte secondo la nostra regia. Non funziona così.
> Come quando si dice “non si può morire così” e già perché come va bene morire? A 104 anni, lucidi e in forma fino al giorno prima, con figli, nipoti e pronipoti intorno? Ah e allora perché quando qualcuno muore così siamo tutti stupiti?
> La morte fa schifo, la malattia fa schifo, non essere amati fa schifo, essere traditi fa schifo, ma fa schifo avere una disabilità, essere poveri, non avere casa, vivere nella guerra, subire violenze.
> ...


Quanto è vero!! E la vita non finisce mai di insegnarlo...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui veniva a casa quando i miei figli erano col padre.
> Rinco perchè pensavo a lui? ma no... magari di sera, spento tutto mi soffermavo a pensare... ho troppe cose a cui star dietro per perdermi a pensare...
> quando avevamo voglia, compatibilmente con i nostri impegni ci vedevamo o sentivamo...
> 
> ...


Vai a convivere era riferito a due ventenni innamorati, non a over che hanno famiglia. Ho portato l'esempio dei ragazzi perchè il periodo bello della vostra relazione ricordava quella che possono vivere due giovani (sbaglio?). Poi qui ognuno da il suo nome: ora d'aria, bolla... ect.
Non posso sapere quanto lui fosse preso da te, fino a che punto. Dato che ha scelto di chiudere ho ipotizzato che potesse essere influenzato anche oltre. Ma ero solo per provare a capire, niente altro.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vai a convivere era riferito a due ventenni innamorati, non a over che hanno famiglia. Ho portato l'esempio dei ragazzi perchè il periodo bello della vostra relazione ricordava quella che possono vivere due giovani (sbaglio?). Poi qui ognuno da il suo nome: ora d'aria, bolla... ect.
> Non posso sapere quanto lui fosse preso da te, fino a che punto. Dato che ha scelto di chiudere ho ipotizzato che potesse essere influenzato anche oltre. Ma ero solo per provare a capire, niente altro.


Non hai sbagliato nulla... sono io che non sono molto lucida ti chiedo scusa


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Certamente se una persona mi sta lasciando, dovrei essere io a decidere se mi voglio lasciare abbracciare, ma sai che io probabilmente lo preferirei? Piuttosto che un addio freddo, insenisbile, che lascia l'amaro in bocca, preferirei un uomo che mi parlasse delle reali motivazione che lo spingono ad allontantarsi da me, magari vedendo che anche lui ci sta male, e che almeno ha la sensibilità di volermi stare vicino nel momento più difficile....


Non è che se uno non ti tocca sia necessariamente un addio freddo o insensibile.
Diciamo che ci sono diversi livelli, il messaggio (orrore), la telefonata o l’incontro.

Francamente non mi sognerei mai di lasciarmi abbracciare da una persona che in quel momento, di fatto, mi sta facendo del male.
Se ci sta male lui sono anche cazzi suoi, dato che la scelta è sua e io la subisco, me ne devo preoccupare?
Mi fa meno male un pugno se so che chi me lo dà si rompe la mano?

Con tutte la ragioni del mondo che può avere a lasciarmi.
Farmi abbracciare da uno che magari mi sta dicendo che mi molla per un’altra, ma scherziamo? 

Ovvio parlo per me.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sta facendo soffrire lastrega?
> Io non ce la farei a trattarla così.
> Due parole in più le avrebbero fatto bene.
> Dopo due anni, cosa gli costava?
> ...


Molto d’accordo
Io ho però il sospetto che non sarebbe stato in ogni caso lenitivo 
Soffre per la rottura e ci sta, ma non si capacita della mostruosa dissonanza ...
Qualsiasi spiegazione non la giustificherebbe razionalmente


----------



## giulietta6677 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è che se uno non ti tocca sia necessariamente un addio freddo o insensibile.
> Diciamo che ci sono diversi livelli, il messaggio (orrore), la telefonata o l’incontro.
> 
> Francamente non mi sognerei mai di lasciarmi abbracciare da una persona che in quel momento, di fatto, mi sta facendo del male.
> ...


Secondo me dipende molto dalle situazioni, ci possono essere dei casi nei quali, è anche possibile lasciarsi abbracciandosi. Poi dipende dalle cause, dalle situazioni, dai motivi...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora siamo tutti d'accordo che questo amante può essere percepito come la miglior persona del mondo e abbia avuto nella durata del rapporto un comportamento gradevole, ma se alla fine chiude con sgarbo, senza motivazioni apparentemente giustificate o al limite senza comunicare che sente pericolo e lascia il tavolo... ho ragione a dir che si tratta di persona che in questo caso mostra la sensibilità del travertino?
> Era sé stesso prima o lo è adesso, perchè se è la stessa persona ha una bella capacità di sdoppiarsi.
> E con questo non mi pare di aver detto nulla di offensivo...
> A questo punto torniamo all'inizio del post in cui si consigliava di lasciarlo perdere  visto che è esattamente quello che lui spera... d'altronde cosa si può fare se uno vuole mettere il tombale su una storia? Lei avrebbe diritto, umanamente, di sapere, ma dipende da lui chiarire. Potrebbe perfino essere che non ci siano spiegazioni, semplicemente non voleva continuare e l'imbarazzo di dare motivazioni non voleva assumerselo.
> E se lastrega si domanda come sia potuto succedere, meglio si domandi, ma io ho davvero conosciuto fino in fondo questo uomo?


Quoto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Certamente se una persona mi sta lasciando, dovrei essere io a decidere se mi voglio lasciare abbracciare, ma sai che io probabilmente lo preferirei? Piuttosto che un addio freddo, insenisbile, che lascia l'amaro in bocca, preferirei un uomo che mi parlasse delle reali motivazione che lo spingono ad allontantarsi da me, magari vedendo che anche lui ci sta male, e che almeno ha la sensibilità di volermi stare vicino nel momento più difficile....


Sì.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto d’accordo
> Io ho però il sospetto che non sarebbe stato in ogni caso lenitivo
> Soffre per la rottura e ci sta, ma non si capacita della mostruosa dissonanza ...
> Qualsiasi spiegazione non la giustificherebbe razionalmente


È probabile.
Io, da tradito, sono andato in cerca per lungo tempo di spiegazioni che ogni volta non ritenevo  soddisfacenti, proprio a causa della dissonanza.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È probabile.
> Io, da tradito, sono andato in cerca per lungo tempo di spiegazioni che ogni volta non ritenevo  soddisfacenti, proprio a causa della dissonanza.


Io non cerco più spiegazioni da lui; l’ho trovata da sola una spiegazione.
Questo non significa che non stia ancora male per quello che ha fatto; più del tradimento mi ha fatto male il post tradimento, la sua indifferenza alla mia più che evidente sofferenza.
Per questo che dico alla Strega di non chiedere più altre spiegazioni; potrebbe scontrarsi con l’indifferenza di lui alla sua sofferenza e starebbe ancora peggio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da te per prendere atto che avevo una idea del tutto sbagliata.
> E' vero che, come dice  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] a strega, ho parametri per così dire da "relazione stabile", che fanno a cazzotti proprio con questo diverso tipo di relazione.
> Però.... Nessuno riesce a levarmi dalla testa che anche nella precarietà più assoluta est modus in rebus. Il problema  (e qui prendo spunto anche da [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION]) e' che questo modus a volte è inadeguato persino nelle relazioni progettuali.
> Mi viene in mente, estremizzando, il classico esempio di chi esce a comprare le sigarette e non torna  . Anche quello probabilmente non ce la fa più e non sa come dirlo.
> ...


 le famose pause di riflessione caratteristiche di molti rapporti sono l'esempio tipico dei non detti.
Ad una certa qualcosa non funziona più , generalmente è sempre la perdita di interesse. È evidente. 
Nessuno  accetterà mai di essere stato accantonato per qualcun altro. Di conseguenza si cercheranno mille perché che ci potrebbero far star meglio. Ma la risposta è li da subito non la si vuol vedere.
Se non si accetta si porta l'altro ad entrare nella difensiva , quindi diventa stronzo.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le famose pause di riflessione caratteristiche di molti rapporti sono l'esempio tipico dei non detti.
> Ad una certa qualcosa non funziona più , generalmente è sempre la perdita di interesse. È evidente.
> Nessuno  accetterà mai di essere stato accantonato per qualcun altro. Di conseguenza si cercheranno mille perché che ci potrebbero far star meglio. Ma la risposta è li da subito non la si vuol vedere.
> Se non si accetta si porta l'altro ad entrare nella difensiva , quindi diventa stronzo.


Molto vero..
Anche se le pause di riflessione me le ricordo tipiche di un’eta piu giovane


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto vero..
> Anche se le pause di riflessione me le ricordo tipiche di un’eta piu giovane


Esatto, sono tipiche adolescenziali o poco più, quando non si ha la maturità di affrontare l'altro per troncare una relazione.
Così come sono infantili i messaggi di addio, che forse sono anche peggio delle pause di riflessione.
Ci vuole coraggio per mettere fine ad una relazione e non tutti tirano fuori le palle.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le famose pause di riflessione caratteristiche di molti rapporti sono l'esempio tipico dei non detti.
> Ad una certa qualcosa non funziona più , generalmente è sempre la perdita di interesse. È evidente.
> Nessuno  accetterà mai di essere stato accantonato per qualcun altro. Di conseguenza si cercheranno mille perché che ci potrebbero far star meglio. Ma la risposta è li da subito non la si vuol vedere.
> Se non si accetta si porta l'altro ad entrare nella difensiva , quindi diventa stronzo.


Io Strega la capisco, una spiegazione minima aveva diritto di averla. Non è questione di non accettare di essere stati accantonati per qualcun altro, si tratta di rispetto. Penso che, a volte non arrivino, semplicemente perché non ci siano delle vere e proprie motivazioni. Sempre non considerando i codardi.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le famose pause di riflessione caratteristiche di molti rapporti sono l'esempio tipico dei non detti.
> Ad una certa qualcosa non funziona più , generalmente è sempre la perdita di interesse. È evidente.
> Nessuno  accetterà mai di essere stato accantonato per qualcun altro. Di conseguenza si cercheranno mille perché che ci potrebbero far star meglio. Ma la risposta è li da subito non la si vuol vedere.
> Se non si accetta si porta l'altro ad entrare nella difensiva , quindi diventa stronzo.


Non so Ginevra, P. ovvero il ragazzo fidanzato per il quale sono stata "amante" mi ha "lasciato" perché doveva riflettere. In realtà è sempre tornato con le solite frasi mi manchi ecc, ma io sono stata chiara dicendogli che amante non sono più e di fare sesso non ne parla manco in un'altra vita. Quindi sinceramente non la vedrei come han perdita di interesse ma come una situazione rischiosa che va arginata. Che poi tornano non so mai perché, ma se mentalmente ne sei fuori fidati che ti blocchi proprio fisicamente e non ci fai più niente.
Almeno per me ormai è così.
Poi per quanto mi riguarda può starci un'amicizia, se ho bisogno penso di trovarlo sempre disposto ad aiutarmi ecc, ma basta sesso basta incontri a due, basta amanti.


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> ma va... che spacca il culo... fa la signora....
> ma questo non vuol dire che non meriti di essere rispettata.



vedo che è comune disprezzare la moglie o fidanzata. Oltre a non accettare il fatto di essere state semplicemente una scopata, un periodo di svago e fuga dal quotidiano. Oltre al fatto che trovo orribile l'accettare il ruolo di amante "fissa".


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> In realtà è sempre tornato con le solite frasi mi manchi ecc.



Dovreste iniziare ad avere più rispetto e considerazione di voi stesse, e accettare il fatto che quelle frasi per noi si traducono sempre in: ho voglia di scopare.


----------



## bettypage (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Dovreste iniziare ad avere più rispetto e considerazione di voi stesse, e accettare il fatto che quelle frasi per noi si traducono sempre in: ho voglia di scopare.


Ma secondo me più che voglia di scopare è "gonfiami l ego" che una non mi basta:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (15 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque cara strega, trovandoti in una posizione di libertà ti consiglierei di investire su un rapporto nuovo e senza compromessi al ribasso. La viltà con cui si è defilato dovrebbe essere l appiglio x levartelo dalla testa e dalle palle.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto, sono tipiche adolescenziali o poco più, quando non si ha la maturità di affrontare l'altro per troncare una relazione.
> Così come sono infantili i messaggi di addio, che forse sono anche peggio delle pause di riflessione.
> Ci vuole coraggio per mettere fine ad una relazione e non tutti tirano fuori le palle.


Pienamente d’accordo


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque cara strega, trovandoti in una posizione di libertà ti consiglierei di investire su un rapporto nuovo e senza compromessi al ribasso. La viltà con cui si è defilato dovrebbe essere l appiglio x levartelo dalla testa e dalle palle.


Comincio a pensare che hai ragione


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma secondo me più che voglia di scopare è "gonfiami l ego" che una non mi basta:rotfl:


 
anche


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Dovreste iniziare ad avere più rispetto e considerazione di voi stesse, e accettare il fatto che quelle frasi per noi si traducono sempre in: ho voglia di scopare.


Infatti per me non si traducono in fatti però, ognuno è libero di scrivermi pure che mi ama poi come reagisco io son cavoli miei.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> vedo che è comune disprezzare la moglie o fidanzata. Oltre a non accettare il fatto di essere state semplicemente una scopata, un periodo di svago e fuga dal quotidiano. Oltre al fatto che trovo orribile l'accettare il ruolo di amante "fissa".


Non disprezzo, non la conosco. Ho solo sintetizzato le notizie certe che ho su di lei. Aspetta che riprovo:

È una donna poco impegnata, si dedica a se stessa e ai figli, non lavora, non ama le faccende di casa, pertanto ha assunto una cameriera che si sostituisce a lei Quotidianamente nello svolgimento delle faccende di casa.
Ama fare sport, tenersi in forma e frequentare centri benessere.

Ecco, così va meglio???

Forma differente, stessa sostanza! 

Quanto al fatto di non accettare di essere stata soltanto una scopata, ti sbagli di grosso. Se avessi pensato di volere di più mi sarei presa un uomo libero. Siamo stati entrambi la scopata dell’altro. Per due anni. 
Poi perdonami, ancora una cosa... cosa cambia se con uno scopi una sola volta o cento? Se ti fa ribrezzo il ruolo di amante non puoi derogare sul numero di scopate...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Io Strega la capisco, una spiegazione minima aveva diritto di averla. Non è questione di non accettare di essere stati accantonati per qualcun altro, si tratta di rispetto. Penso che, a volte non arrivino, semplicemente perché non ci siano delle vere e proprie motivazioni. Sempre non considerando i codardi.


Ma si dai, piano piano ci sto arrivando. Ha scelto la via più semplice: messaggio con scritto non me la sento. E poi via veloce come il vento. Codardo e amen


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non disprezzo, non la conosco. Ho solo sintetizzato le notizie certe che ho su di lei. Aspetta che riprovo:
> 
> È una donna poco impegnata, si dedica a se stessa e ai figli, non lavora, non ama le faccende di casa, pertanto ha assunto una cameriera che si sostituisce a lei Quotidianamente nello svolgimento delle faccende di casa.
> Ama fare sport, tenersi in forma e frequentare centri benessere.
> ...


Certo che va meglio. Perché, se avessi le possibilità economiche, a te farebbe schifo avere chi ti tiene la casa e poter occupare il tempo libero per te?
Ti diverti a lavare i vetri e i pavimenti e a buttare la spazzatura?


----------



## Darietto (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non disprezzo, non la conosco. Ho solo sintetizzato le notizie certe che ho su di lei. Aspetta che riprovo:
> 
> È una donna poco impegnata, si dedica a se stessa e ai figli, non lavora, non ama le faccende di casa, pertanto ha assunto una cameriera che si sostituisce a lei Quotidianamente nello svolgimento delle faccende di casa.
> Ama fare sport, tenersi in forma e frequentare centri benessere.
> ...




io direi pittosto: forma differente, stesso disprezzo. 

Temi diversi, ma identico schema di rose: la fidanzata ufficiale in quel caso era cattiva perché cercava di far smettere di fumare il proprio fidanzato, e oltre a questo, pensa un po', invece di starsene zitta e in disparte diceva la sua opinione, udite udite...in pubblico! davanti agli amici!

Tu invece (inutile girarci intorno) stai dicendo che è cattiva perché invece di ramazzare la casa dalla mattina alla sera (come faresti te se fossi la moglie di lui), si prende cura di se stessa. Fa sport, si tiene in forma, e lo dici con un senso velato di accusa, come fosse una colpa. Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non disprezzo, non la conosco. Ho solo sintetizzato le notizie certe che ho su di lei. Aspetta che riprovo:
> 
> È una donna poco impegnata, si dedica a se stessa e ai figli, non lavora, non ama le faccende di casa, pertanto ha assunto una cameriera che si sostituisce a lei Quotidianamente nello svolgimento delle faccende di casa.
> Ama fare sport, tenersi in forma e frequentare centri benessere.
> ...


Le scelte di una famiglia si prendono in due. Questi dati pongono nell'immaginario una donna che fa "la bella vita" ma sono dati poveri, visto che non ne hai moltissimi altri che poi vanno a costituire il suo percorso, che poi è il loro percorso.
Sembra quasi tu provi una sorta di "invidia" verso di lei, e magari potrebbe essere un pensiero tuo personale che applicheresti a qualsiasi altra donna nella medesima condizione. Il giudizio di donne verso altre donne, diverse da loro (a partire dal magra vs formosa fino ad arrivare ad altro), è spesso tagliente.
Siete diverse ma avete condiviso l'intimità con lo stesso uomo e provato sentimenti per lui. Lei non sa che tu esisti e fa la sua vita, tutto qua.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che va meglio. Perché, se avessi le possibilità economiche, a te farebbe schifo avere chi ti tiene la casa e poter occupare il tempo libero per te?
> Ti diverti a lavare i vetri e i pavimenti e a buttare la spazzatura?



E chi ti dice che non ce l’abbia?

Stavo esponendo quanto so sulla moglie del mio amante.

Rispondevo a chi diceva “poverina magari si sbatte tutto il giorno...”

No, non si sbatte tutto il giorno. È cronaca, non condita da alcun sentimento


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> io direi pittosto: forma differente, stesso disprezzo.
> 
> Temi diversi, ma identico schema di rose: la fidanzata ufficiale in quel caso era cattiva perché cercava di far smettere di fumare il proprio fidanzato, e oltre a questo, pensa un po', invece di starsene zitta e in disparte diceva la sua opinione, udite udite...in pubblico! davanti agli amici!
> 
> Tu invece (inutile girarci intorno) stai dicendo che è cattiva perché invece di ramazzare la casa dalla mattina alla sera (come faresti te se fossi la moglie di lui), si prende cura di se stessa. Fa sport, si tiene in forma, e lo dici con un senso velato di accusa, come fosse una colpa. Ma ti rendi conto?


No! Non glie ne ho fatto una colpa! Qualcuno ha detto “poverina... magari si sbatte tutto il giorno” ed io in breve ho contestato. Perché non si sbatte tutto il giorno! Ma beata lei! 
Ma poi chissenefrega... a me onestamente non interessa... non la odio, non la invidio e non sono gelosa! Non volevo portarle via suo marito, mi ci stavo solo “divertendo” un po’! 
Io non so neanche se lei lo ami ancora o meno... ma ripeto... non mi interessa... non puntavo a vivere una vita con lui.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le scelte di una famiglia si prendono in due. Questi dati pongono nell'immaginario una donna che fa "la bella vita" ma sono dati poveri, visto che non ne hai moltissimi altri che poi vanno a costituire il suo percorso, che poi è il loro percorso.
> Sembra quasi tu provi una sorta di "invidia" verso di lei, e magari potrebbe essere un pensiero tuo personale che applicheresti a qualsiasi altra donna nella medesima condizione. Il giudizio di donne verso altre donne, diverse da loro (a partire dal magra vs formosa fino ad arrivare ad altro), è spesso tagliente.
> Siete diverse ma avete condiviso l'intimità con lo stesso uomo e provato sentimenti per lui. Lei non sa che tu esisti e fa la sua vita, tutto qua.



Invidio la sua libertà di poter gestire i figli come vuole, cosa che io non posso fare perché lavoro otto/dieci ore al giorno. Il resto, nel mio tempo libero lo faccio anche io.
Invidio lei come donna, non come moglie del mio amante! Se tu conducessi la sua stessa vita, invidierei anche te.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> io direi pittosto: forma differente, stesso disprezzo.
> 
> Temi diversi, ma identico schema di rose: la fidanzata ufficiale in quel caso era cattiva perché cercava di far smettere di fumare il proprio fidanzato, e oltre a questo, pensa un po', invece di starsene zitta e in disparte diceva la sua opinione, udite udite...in pubblico! davanti agli amici!
> 
> Tu invece (inutile girarci intorno) stai dicendo che è cattiva perché invece di ramazzare la casa dalla mattina alla sera (come faresti te se fossi la moglie di lui), si prende cura di se stessa. Fa sport, si tiene in forma, e lo dici con un senso velato di accusa, come fosse una colpa. Ma ti rendi conto?


Sfido qualsiasi amante a parlare bene della moglie, così come ogni moglie in fondo pensa che l'amante sia una troia. 
Non giriamoci attorno, rode il culo a tutti. 
Ricordo che P. tuttora parla malissimo del mio ex, "ma come ci sei stata" "è stupido" e altre cose e io gli dicevo che in ogni caso è stata una persona importante per me, ad ogni modo non lo ascoltavo nemmeno quando parlava così.

I meccanismi sono uguali per tutti


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No! Non glie ne ho fatto una colpa! Qualcuno ha detto “poverina... magari si sbatte tutto il giorno” ed io in breve ho contestato. Perché non si sbatte tutto il giorno! Ma beata lei!
> Ma poi chissenefrega... a me onestamente non interessa... non la odio, non la invidio e non sono gelosa! Non volevo portarle via suo marito, mi ci stavo solo “divertendo” un po’!
> Io non so neanche se lei lo ami ancora o meno... ma ripeto... non mi interessa... non puntavo a vivere una vita con lui.


Non ti credo... Nel primo post parlavi del fatto che con quest'uomo ci stavi bene, e vuoi o non vuoi volevi continuare a fare l'amante.
Non puntavi a vivere una vita da moglie con lui ma da compagna si. 
Dicevi che eri il suo rifugio mi pare di aver capito e cose così, ci sono passata e si pensa sempre un po' di poter diventare l'alternativa alla vita noiosa e costretta con la persona ufficiale. 
Questo vuol dire creare attorno a voi un mondo vostro, una vita.

Ma quale divertimento, coi sentimenti di mezzo e lo struggimento di vedervi coi modi e tempi che dici tu, tutto 'sto divertimento non lo vedo proprio.
A te andava bene il tempo e lo spazio che ti concedeva, dipendevi dalle sue scelte.. Non eri veramente libera. 

Il divertimento non dura due anni, se ci devi solo scopare dura un paio di mesi senza tutti questi patemi... Senza chiamate e messaggi ossessivi ogni giorno.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sfido qualsiasi amante a parlare bene della moglie, così come ogni moglie in fondo pensa che l'amante sia una troia.
> Non giriamoci attorno, rode il culo a tutti.
> Ricordo che P. tuttora parla malissimo del mio ex, "ma come ci sei stata" "è stupido" e altre cose e io gli dicevo che in ogni caso è stata una persona importante per me, ad ogni modo non lo ascoltavo nemmeno quando parlava così.
> 
> I meccanismi sono uguali per tutti


Magari no.
Anche da queste cose si capisce lo spessore di una persona.

Lasciando perdere le reazioni del tradito, che in parte giustifico per la rabbia e il dolore, tutto il resto è da meschini.
E chi ci si accompagna una bella figura non fa.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ti credo... Nel primo post parlavi del fatto che con quest'uomo ci stavi bene, e vuoi o non vuoi volevi continuare a fare l'amante.
> Non puntavi a vivere una vita da moglie con lui ma da compagna si.
> Dicevi che eri il suo rifugio mi pare di aver capito e cose così, ci sono passata e si pensa sempre un po' di poter diventare l'alternativa alla vita noiosa e costretta con la persona ufficiale.
> Questo vuol dire creare attorno a voi un mondo vostro, una vita.
> ...



Ti assicuro che non volevo una vita con lui è sono quasi certa che tra noi funzionava perché si trattava di una relazione clandestina


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sfido qualsiasi amante a parlare bene della moglie, così come ogni moglie in fondo pensa che l'amante sia una troia.
> Non giriamoci attorno, rode il culo a tutti.
> Ricordo che P. tuttora parla malissimo del mio ex, "ma come ci sei stata" "è stupido" e altre cose e io gli dicevo che in ogni caso è stata una persona importante per me, ad ogni modo non lo ascoltavo nemmeno quando parlava così.
> 
> I meccanismi sono uguali per tutti


....ho sempre il sospetto che tu non fai una gran selezione dei tuoi uomini.....


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sfido qualsiasi amante a parlare bene della moglie, così come ogni moglie in fondo pensa che l'amante sia una troia.
> Non giriamoci attorno, rode il culo a tutti.


Mi sembra una gran stronzata questa. Ma ognuno ha il suo parere.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No! Non glie ne ho fatto una colpa! Qualcuno ha detto “poverina... magari si sbatte tutto il giorno” ed io in breve ho contestato. Perché non si sbatte tutto il giorno! Ma beata lei!
> Ma poi chissenefrega... a me onestamente non interessa... non la odio, non la invidio e non sono gelosa! Non volevo portarle via suo marito, mi ci stavo solo “divertendo” un po’!
> Io non so neanche se lei lo ami ancora o meno... ma ripeto... non mi interessa... non puntavo a vivere una vita con lui.


Non ti stavi semplicemente divertendo un po’. 
Hai scritto che ne sei innamorata. Infatti non accetti la chiusura (a prescindere dalla modalità semplicistica usata da lui )...


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho sempre il sospetto che tu non fai una gran selezione dei tuoi uomini.....


Cosa devo selezionare che ho 24 anni, sono single da 7 mesi dopo una storia di 6 anni


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Invidio la sua libertà di poter gestire i figli come vuole, cosa che io non posso fare perché lavoro otto/dieci ore al giorno. Il resto, nel mio tempo libero lo faccio anche io.
> Invidio lei come donna, non come moglie del mio amante! Se tu conducessi la sua stessa vita, invidierei anche te.


Ok. Io però non ho mai capito l'invidia tra donne, a che serve l'invidia? Cosa porta?

_Il termine invidia (dal latino in - avversativo - e videre, guardare contro, ostilmente, biecamente o genericamente guardare male, quindi "gettare il malocchio") si riferisce a uno stato d'animo o sentimento per cui, in relazione a un bene o una qualità posseduta da un altro, si prova dispiacere e astio per non avere noi quel bene e a volte un risentimento tale da desiderare il male di colui che ha quel bene o qualità. A volte confusa o compresente con la gelosia molto simile che differisce perché riferita ad un ambito di carattere affettivo sentimentale.
_
Se tu provi del bene verso di lui, e sai che con questa donna ha avuto dei figli, loro sono connessi. Quel che capita a lei è collegato a quanto potrebbero provare i figli. Lui anche se non amasse lei ama i figli. Percui se sta bene lei qualche riflesso arriva anche a lui. Tu sei connessa a lui, nella sfera di spazio da amante, ma in modo indiretto quello spazio è connesso al suo vissuto. Tu esisti nella sua vita perchè esiste lei. In condizioni diverse, anche se sarebbe bello crederlo, non è detto lui avrebbe scelto te come compagna.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Cosa devo selezionare che ho 24 anni, sono single da 7 mesi dopo una storia di 6 anni


Penso che Ermik si riferisse a P, B, C e compagnia bella. Sei single da 6 mesi si fa per dire.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ti stavi semplicemente divertendo un po’.
> Hai scritto che ne sei innamorata. Infatti non accetti la chiusura (a prescindere dalla modalità semplicistica usata da lui )...


Quoto...  Gliel'ho detto anche io


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Penso che Ermik si riferisse a P, B, C e compagnia bella. Sei single da 6 mesi si fa per dire.


Sto iniziando a selezionare adesso...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che non ce l’abbia?
> 
> Stavo esponendo quanto so sulla moglie del mio amante.
> 
> ...


Ma dai!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Io però non ho mai capito l'invidia tra donne, a che serve l'invidia? Cosa porta?
> 
> _Il termine invidia (dal latino in - avversativo - e videre, guardare contro, ostilmente, biecamente o genericamente guardare male, quindi "gettare il malocchio") si riferisce a uno stato d'animo o sentimento per cui, in relazione a un bene o una qualità posseduta da un altro, si prova dispiacere e astio per non avere noi quel bene e a volte un risentimento tale da desiderare il male di colui che ha quel bene o qualità. A volte confusa o compresente con la gelosia molto simile che differisce perché riferita ad un ambito di carattere affettivo sentimentale.
> _
> Se tu provi del bene verso di lui, e sai che con questa donna ha avuto dei figli, loro sono connessi. Quel che capita a lei è collegato a quanto potrebbero provare i figli. Lui anche se non amasse lei ama i figli. Percui se sta bene lei qualche riflesso arriva anche a lui. Tu sei connessa a lui, nella sfera di spazio da amante, ma in modo indiretto quello spazio è connesso al suo vissuto. Tu esisti nella sua vita perchè esiste lei. In condizioni diverse, anche se sarebbe bello crederlo, non è detto lui avrebbe scelto te come compagna.


Ma l’invidia o si prova o non si prova. Solo che viene spesso negata.


----------



## giulietta6677 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ti stavi semplicemente divertendo un po’.
> Hai scritto che ne sei innamorata. Infatti non accetti la chiusura (a prescindere dalla modalità semplicistica usata da lui )...


Ma secondo voi non è possibile scindere le cose?
Mi spiego, essere innamorate di un uomo ma non desiderare una vita con lui?
perché deve essere tutto incasellato in parti distinte, della serie, se tu sei innamorata di questa persona DEVI
desiderare una vita con lui, e desiderare di diventare  la sua compagna ufficiale?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non è possibile scindere le cose?
> Mi spiego, essere innamorate di un uomo ma non desiderare una vita con lui?
> perché deve essere tutto incasellato in parti distinte, della serie, se tu sei innamorata di questa persona DEVI
> desiderare una vita con lui, e desiderare di diventare  la sua compagna ufficiale?


Se è così non ci si preoccupa del resto.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l’invidia o si prova o non si prova. Solo che viene spesso negata.


L'invidia è godere se poi vedi che a uno/a gira male. Se tipo vedo te e ritengo tu sia una brava madre, o trovo il tuo modo di vestire e porti sia bello, ti prendo da spunto. L'esempio classico che ho visto più volte (tra donne) è quello nel guardarsi il fisico, e una è più magra, l'altra c'ha le tette più grosse, quell'altra il culo più su.. e quindi???? 
Dietro la facciata che vediamo c'è sempre il bello e il brutto, tutto confezionato insieme. 
Se tu hai o fai cose a cui io non posso arrivare perchè devo provare piacere se a te gira male, perchè... non lo capisco.
Io credo sia un termine usato un pochetto in modo superficiale, io potrei dire che invidio chi ha un'ottima salute, vorrei avere il loro fisico sano, ma certo non godo e non auguro ad altri di stare male. Ma perchè mi viene da dire che invidio chi ha un'ottima salute? Perchè è a me che pesa la mia condizione.
Però che questa venga estesa ad altri non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## giulietta6677 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è così non ci si preoccupa del resto.


In che senso intendi “il resto”?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Io però non ho mai capito l'invidia tra donne, a che serve l'invidia? Cosa porta?
> 
> _Il termine invidia (dal latino in - avversativo - e videre, guardare contro, ostilmente, biecamente o genericamente guardare male, quindi "gettare il malocchio") si riferisce a uno stato d'animo o sentimento per cui, in relazione a un bene o una qualità posseduta da un altro, si prova dispiacere e astio per non avere noi quel bene e a volte un risentimento tale da desiderare il male di colui che ha quel bene o qualità. A volte confusa o compresente con la gelosia molto simile che differisce perché riferita ad un ambito di carattere affettivo sentimentale.
> _
> Se tu provi del bene verso di lui, e sai che con questa donna ha avuto dei figli, loro sono connessi. Quel che capita a lei è collegato a quanto potrebbero provare i figli. Lui anche se non amasse lei ama i figli. Percui se sta bene lei qualche riflesso arriva anche a lui. Tu sei connessa a lui, nella sfera di spazio da amante, ma in modo indiretto quello spazio è connesso al suo vissuto. Tu esisti nella sua vita perchè esiste lei. In condizioni diverse, anche se sarebbe bello crederlo, non è detto lui avrebbe scelto te come compagna.


Ok allora se devo stare a soppesare le parole attenendomi al dizionario ditelo. È un invidia senza cattiveria... dai ragazzi adesso mi sembra proprio che stiate facendo gli acidi. Io esisto perché esiste lei... e chi lo dice??? Magari esistevo lo stesso ma sotto altra veste... dai adesso stiamo scivolando nel paradossale


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non è possibile scindere le cose?
> Mi spiego, essere innamorate di un uomo ma non desiderare una vita con lui?
> perché deve essere tutto incasellato in parti distinte, della serie, se tu sei innamorata di questa persona DEVI
> desiderare una vita con lui, e desiderare di diventare  la sua compagna ufficiale?


Chi ha detto che non è possibile ?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ti stavi semplicemente divertendo un po’.
> Hai scritto che ne sei innamorata. Infatti non accetti la chiusura (a prescindere dalla modalità semplicistica usata da lui )...


Ancora con non accetto la chiusura???

Non accetto IL MODO non la chiusura! Devo farvi un disegno per farvi capire? Dov’e Che sbaglio e non riesco a farmi comprendere?!?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!


Ma dai cosa???? Ma possibile che sia così complicato comprendere che di lei non mi interessa un beato niente perché non ne sono gelosa???? Non lo avrei voluto tutto per me, sapevo che era impegnato, ho rischiato, mi sono innamorata ma non lo avrei portato mai via da casa. Quindi di cosa dovevo essere gelosa? Perché devo odiare questa donna????


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non è possibile scindere le cose?
> Mi spiego, essere innamorate di un uomo ma non desiderare una vita con lui?
> perché deve essere tutto incasellato in parti distinte, della serie, se tu sei innamorata di questa persona DEVI
> desiderare una vita con lui, e desiderare di diventare  la sua compagna ufficiale?



Ooooohhhh bravissima!!!!!!


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ancora con non accetto la chiusura???
> 
> Non accetto IL MODO non la chiusura! Devo farvi un disegno per farvi capire? Dov’e Che sbaglio e non riesco a farmi comprendere?!?


Quello che passa è questo, almeno a me. 
(Ma non credo solo a me).
Ma è normale che chi è innamorato sia dispiaciuto di una chiusura repentina..soprattutto se condita da una spiegazione sommaria . Cosa ci vedi di così strano? A me sembra una reazione normale.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è così non ci si preoccupa del resto.


Quale resto??? Di cosa stiamo parlando adesso??? 
Solo perché non volevo una vita come compagna ufficiale allora può andarsene come vuole???


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi non è possibile scindere le cose?
> Mi spiego, essere innamorate di un uomo ma non desiderare una vita con lui?
> perché deve essere tutto incasellato in parti distinte, della serie, se tu sei innamorata di questa persona DEVI
> desiderare una vita con lui, e desiderare di diventare  la sua compagna ufficiale?


Un po' è una questione di cultura, ma più che altro se stai bene con una persona vorresti passarci più tempo insieme, vorresti stargli vicino senza guardare l'orologio. Vivere vicino a lui esperienze diverse per conoscersi.
Ci sono amanti che manco han mai visto il viso dell'uomo con cui han rapporti illuminato dai raggi del sole. Ti par normale?
Strega come valore aggiunto alla relazione con quest'uomo mica ci mette aver avuto cose materiali da lui, ma ci mette aver condivido con lui l'emozione di un concerto, o il visitare una mostra assieme. Cose normali. Da fidanzati.
Non puoi passare da un letto nascosto all'altare.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Quale resto??? Di cosa stiamo parlando adesso???
> Solo perché non volevo una vita come compagna ufficiale allora può andarsene come vuole???


La domanda che mi pongo , ascoltandoti, è “perché pensi che non ti saresti meritata il ruolo di compagna ufficiale? “ Perché questo passa ...non un “ non volevo..” ma “non ne avevo diritto .”
O ho capito male e se te lo avesse chiesto avresti declinato?
Solo una curiosità la mia ...
Se ti avesse detto “ lascio mia moglie per te!” 
Gli avresti detto di no?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> In che senso intendi “il resto”?


La moglie e il rapporto con lei, ad esempio.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quello che passa è questo, almeno a me.
> (Ma non credo solo a me).
> Ma è normale che chi è innamorato sia dispiaciuto di una chiusura repentina..soprattutto se condita da una spiegazione sommaria . Cosa ci vedi di così strano? A me sembra una reazione normale.


Allora: dispiaciuta sono dispiaciuta è ovvio.
Ma continui a dire che non lo accetto! Non è così! L’ho accettato eccome... ma posso essere delusa dal modo? O è vietato?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma dai cosa???? Ma possibile che sia così complicato comprendere che di lei non mi interessa un beato niente perché non ne sono gelosa???? Non lo avrei voluto tutto per me, sapevo che era impegnato, ho rischiato, mi sono innamorata ma non lo avrei portato mai via da casa. Quindi di cosa dovevo essere gelosa? Perché devo odiare questa donna????


L’hai denigrata ogni volta che ne hai parlato.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ok allora se devo stare a soppesare le parole attenendomi al dizionario ditelo. È un invidia senza cattiveria... dai ragazzi adesso mi sembra proprio che stiate facendo gli acidi. Io esisto perché esiste lei... e chi lo dice??? Magari esistevo lo stesso ma sotto altra veste... dai adesso stiamo scivolando nel paradossale


Non volevo essere acida verso di te. Si faceva per parlare.
La parola invidia mi ha colpito perchè è un qualcosa che spesso mi sono trovata in mezzo nel rapporto con altre donne, con colleghe di lavoro. E so che ad altre donne è capitato perchè ne ho parlato. 
Era OT rispetto a te come persona.


----------



## giulietta6677 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie e il rapporto con lei, ad esempio.


Ma strega quando ha tirato in ballo la moglie?
mi sembra che l’abbiate tirata fuori voi la moglie....
da quello che mi sembra eh!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma strega quando ha tirato in ballo la moglie?
> mi sembra che l’abbiate tirata fuori voi la moglie....
> da quello che mi sembra eh!


Non ricerco i post tra 700...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La domanda che mi pongo , ascoltandoti, è “perché pensi che non ti saresti meritata il ruolo di compagna ufficiale? “ Perché questo passa ...non un “ non volevo..” ma “non ne avevo diritto .”
> O ho capito male e se te lo avesse chiesto avresti declinato?
> Solo una curiosità la mia ...
> Se ti avesse detto “ lascio mia moglie per te!”
> Gli avresti detto di no?



L’ho fatto! Mi ha detto mollo tutto... gli ho detto che se doveva mollare tutto non doveva essere per me ma per lui. Che passare da una relazione all’altra senza fermarsi a riflettere e capire veramente quello che si vuole a mio avviso non è sano.
Abbiamo litigato per questa cosa, poi ha capito cosa intendevo. Di sicuro non è rimasto a casa perché glie l’ho detto io ma perché non era nè pronto nè convinto. Ma era per dirti che non fremo dalla voglia di dividere la mia vita con lui. Non mi fido più degli uomini... e non posso negare che mi piacerebbe passare più tempo con lui e condividere più cose... ma non in una relazione ufficiale. Poi, se ha tradito sua moglie, chi mi garantisce che non lo farebbe anche con me? 
Ergo... ti ho risposto. Sono stata esaustiva?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai denigrata ogni volta che ne hai parlato.


Ne ho parlato una volta sola! Le altre ho soltanto dovuto ripetere la stessa cosa per chi non aveva letto il post.
Io non ho denigrato nessuno! Non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto! Ho descritto la sua vita! 
Non ho mai giudicato il suo modo di essere perché non la conosco! Quindi non mi permetto. Ho soltanto spiegato come vive. E ho anche detto che la invidio perché può crescere i suoi figli visto che non lavora mentre io non posso permettermelo.
Dov’è la denigrazione???


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non volevo essere acida verso di te. Si faceva per parlare.
> La parola invidia mi ha colpito perchè è un qualcosa che spesso mi sono trovata in mezzo nel rapporto con altre donne, con colleghe di lavoro. E so che ad altre donne è capitato perchè ne ho parlato.
> Era OT rispetto a te come persona.


Ok


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ma strega quando ha tirato in ballo la moglie?
> mi sembra che l’abbiate tirata fuori voi la moglie....
> da quello che mi sembra eh!


Infatti! Io ho risposto a delle domande! 
Poi qualcuno si è sentito urtato nella propria suscettibilità perché io per abbreviare il discorso ho detto che nella vita non si sbatte...
Quindi ho dovuto spiegare con parole meno offensive. Qualora ce ne fossero.
Ma purtroppo qualcuno evidentemente ha il dente avvelenato e sta facendo di me il capro espiatorio di turno


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> L’ho fatto! Mi ha detto mollo tutto... gli ho detto che se doveva mollare tutto non doveva essere per me ma per lui. Che passare da una relazione all’altra senza fermarsi a riflettere e capire veramente quello che si vuole a mio avviso non è sano.
> Abbiamo litigato per questa cosa, poi ha capito cosa intendevo. Di sicuro non è rimasto a casa perché glie l’ho detto io ma perché non era nè pronto nè convinto. Ma era per dirti che non fremo dalla voglia di dividere la mia vita con lui. Non mi fido più degli uomini... e non posso negare che mi piacerebbe passare più tempo con lui e condividere più cose... ma non in una relazione ufficiale. Poi, se ha tradito sua moglie, chi mi garantisce che non lo farebbe anche con me?
> Ergo... ti ho risposto. Sono stata esaustiva?


SECONDO ME:
hai risposto in quel modo perché ti sei sentita la cattiva della situazione a "farti" scegliere del tipo aut-aut, magari avresti voluto che lui ti dicesse queste cose senza farti intendere che si sarebbe messo subito dopo con te, in quel modo ti saresti scrollata la responsabilità della loro fine.
Ad esempio anch'io ho pensato queste cose, non ho mai osato dire "scegli o me o lei", perché se mai qualcuno volesse stare con me dovrebbe farlo quando è libero nel cuore, quando mi vuole non perché sono l'alternativa...
Quindi avrà sbagliato il modo. Ma se fosse venuto da te dopo mesi e mesi dalla fine del suo matrimonio, lo avresti mollato con la scusa del "puoi tradire anche me non mi fido"? Che poi pensandoci le amanti sono le prime tradite, va a letto con sua moglie lo stesso, ci dorme, condivide gli spazi con lei, ci esce lo stesso. Bla bla per il bene dei figli e per i soldi.
Inoltre se non ti fidavi di lui non ci stavi considerando che il tuo ex marito ti ha tradito e tu ti sei messa per 2 anni con uno che faceva lo stesso.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Allora: dispiaciuta sono dispiaciuta è ovvio.
> Ma continui a dire che non lo accetto! Non è così! L’ho accettato eccome... ma posso essere delusa dal modo? O è vietato?


A strega...e che cacchio... Qualcuno ti ha detto che non devi essere delusa dal modo? 
Dimmi se una sola persona qua dentro ti ha detto questo.... 
comunque..se l’oggetto del contendere è solo una spiegazione ...e non che ti abbia lasciata ....allora supererai in fretta


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> SECONDO ME:
> hai risposto in quel modo perché ti sei sentita la cattiva della situazione a "farti" scegliere del tipo aut-aut, magari avresti voluto che lui ti dicesse queste cose senza farti intendere che si sarebbe messo subito dopo con te, in quel modo ti saresti scrollata la responsabilità della loro fine.
> Ad esempio anch'io ho pensato queste cose, non ho mai osato dire "scegli o me o lei", perché se mai qualcuno volesse stare con me dovrebbe farlo quando è libero nel cuore, quando mi vuole non perché sono l'alternativa...
> Quindi avrà sbagliato il modo. Ma se fosse venuto da te dopo mesi e mesi dalla fine del suo matrimonio, lo avresti mollato con la scusa del "puoi tradire anche me non mi fido"? Che poi pensandoci le amanti sono le prime tradite, va a letto con sua moglie lo stesso, ci dorme, condivide gli spazi con lei, ci esce lo stesso. Bla bla per il bene dei figli e per i soldi.
> Inoltre se non ti fidavi di lui non ci stavi considerando che il tuo ex marito ti ha tradito e tu ti sei messa per 2 anni con uno che faceva lo stesso.


Forse ancora una volta non sono stata chiara: NON VOGLIO UNA RELAZIONE UFFICIALE. Se anche fosse tornato dopo mesi e mesi, libero, per come la penso adesso gli avrei detto di no.
Poi, magari in futuro cambierò idea. Adesso è così.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato una volta sola! Le altre ho soltanto dovuto ripetere la stessa cosa per chi non aveva letto il post.
> Io non ho denigrato nessuno! Non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto! Ho descritto la sua vita!
> Non ho mai giudicato il suo modo di essere perché non la conosco! Quindi non mi permetto. Ho soltanto spiegato come vive. E ho anche detto che la invidio perché può crescere i suoi figli visto che non lavora mentre io non posso permettermelo.
> Dov’è la denigrazione???


E’ il modo, strega..con cui l’hai detto ....oltre ad aver detto più volte “chi se ne frega della moglie ..”
Le persone che ti stanno rispondendo non le conosci... ti stanno prestando attenzione per farti capire certe posizioni usando l’esperienza.
Poi se l’unica posizione che segui in tutto il forum  è quella di una sola persona con più di dieci anni meno di te che ti da ragione ...che dire...vedi tu.
Fossero come le stai considerando  (dente avvelenato etc...) avrebbero usato ben altro modo di esprimersi verso di te..stai certa .
Io per esempio non ce l’ho con le amanti ...mi fanno tanta tenerezza... chi è amante fa una vita di merda ...e le storie finiscono praticamente sempre da schifo. .. vorrei aprire loro gli occhi e a volte sono molto diretta....perché la moglie se cornuta non lo sa...ma mettersi nei guai Sapendo cosa le aspetta  ...mah... (poi ci sono le amanti di altro tipo che scelgono e gestiscono con grande consapevolezza e non lagnandosi se la storia finisce in un modo non previsto, perché l’avevano messo in conto ..).


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Forse ancora una volta non sono stata chiara: NON VOGLIO UNA RELAZIONE UFFICIALE. Se anche fosse tornato dopo mesi e mesi, libero, per come la penso adesso gli avrei detto di no.
> Poi, magari in futuro cambierò idea. Adesso è così.


 
 io se mi innamoro di una persona a maggior ragione diventata single farei di tutto... Lo vorrei vedere, vorrei uscirci, vorrei essere solo sua... Non voglio che veda altre donne... Non lo sopporterei..

Non è più con quella ufficiale quindi potrei chiamarlo quando voglio, dirgli di vederci senza più ansie, potrei andare in un posto alla luce del sole, sarei più curiosa di sapere cosa fa.. Avrei più paura di perderlo paradossalmente. 
Ecco.. Io sarei così.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ il modo, strega..con cui l’hai detto ....oltre ad aver detto più volte “chi se ne frega della moglie ..”
> Le persone che ti stanno rispondendo non le conosci... ti stanno prestando attenzione per farti capire certe posizioni usando l’esperienza.
> Poi se l’unica posizione che segui in tutto il forum  è quella di una sola persona con più di dieci anni meno di te che ti da ragione ...che dire...vedi tu.
> Fossero come le stai considerando  (dente avvelenato etc...) avrebbero usato ben altro modo di esprimersi verso di te..stai certa .
> Io per esempio non ce l’ho con le amanti ...mi fanno tanta tenerezza... chi è amante fa una vita di merda ...e le storie finiscono praticamente sempre da schifo. .. vorrei aprire loro gli occhi e a volte sono molto diretta....perché la moglie se cornuta non lo sa...ma mettersi nei guai Sapendo cosa le aspetta  ...mah... (poi ci sono le amanti di altro tipo che scelgono e gestiscono con grande consapevolezza e non lagnanonse la storia finisce in un modo non previsto, perché l’avevano messo in conto ..).


Penso che Giulietta sia sua amica, altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A strega...e che cacchio... Qualcuno ti ha detto che non devi essere delusa dal modo?
> Dimmi se una sola persona qua dentro ti ha detto questo....
> comunque..se l’oggetto del contendere è solo una spiegazione ...e non che ti abbia lasciata ....allora supererai in fretta


Speriamo!


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Infatti! Io ho risposto a delle domande!
> Poi qualcuno si è sentito urtato nella propria suscettibilità perché io per abbreviare il discorso ho detto che nella vita non si sbatte...
> Quindi ho dovuto spiegare con parole meno offensive. Qualora ce ne fossero.
> Ma purtroppo qualcuno evidentemente ha il dente avvelenato e sta facendo di me il capro espiatorio di turno


Capro espiatorio un’amante mollata ? 
Che gusto ci sarebbe ? Dai... a me personalmente dispiace per te ...ma non perché sei stata lasciata repentinamente con una spiegazione del cacchio ...ma perché ti sei messa in una situazione che volente o nolente (e persino in questo caso in cui ti sei fatta uno scudo grande così dicendo che per te era solo un “divertirsi un po’” e per inciso non ci ha creduto nessuno..) avrebbe portato in un modo o nell’altro a una brutta fine . 
Non conosco molti amanti che abbiano troncato in amicizia e serenità ...se non era per questo sarebbe stato per  altro


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> L’ho fatto! Mi ha detto mollo tutto... gli ho detto che se doveva mollare tutto non doveva essere per me ma per lui. Che passare da una relazione all’altra senza fermarsi a riflettere e capire veramente quello che si vuole a mio avviso non è sano.
> Abbiamo litigato per questa cosa, poi ha capito cosa intendevo. Di sicuro non è rimasto a casa perché glie l’ho detto io ma perché non era nè pronto nè convinto. Ma era per dirti che non fremo dalla voglia di dividere la mia vita con lui. Non mi fido più degli uomini... e non posso negare che mi piacerebbe passare più tempo con lui e condividere più cose... ma non in una relazione ufficiale. Poi, se ha tradito sua moglie, chi mi garantisce che non lo farebbe anche con me?
> Ergo... ti ho risposto. Sono stata esaustiva?


Hai avuto brutte eserienze....
Ci si fa una corazza per forza ...
Il consiglio non è di non considerare più gli uomini ...anche se si sarebbe tentanti di farlo nella tua posizione ...ma evitare situazioni già in partenza a rischio..... e questa lo era


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ il modo, strega..con cui l’hai detto ....oltre ad aver detto più volte “chi se ne frega della moglie ..”
> Le persone che ti stanno rispondendo non le conosci... ti stanno prestando attenzione per farti capire certe posizioni usando l’esperienza.
> Poi se l’unica posizione che segui in tutto il forum  è quella di una sola persona con più di dieci anni meno di te che ti da ragione ...che dire...vedi tu.
> Fossero come le stai considerando  (dente avvelenato etc...) avrebbero usato ben altro modo di esprimersi verso di te..stai certa .
> Io per esempio non ce l’ho con le amanti ...mi fanno tanta tenerezza... chi è amante fa una vita di merda ...e le storie finiscono praticamente sempre da schifo. .. vorrei aprire loro gli occhi e a volte sono molto diretta....perché la moglie se cornuta non lo sa...ma mettersi nei guai Sapendo cosa le aspetta  ...mah... (poi ci sono le amanti di altro tipo che scelgono e gestiscono con grande consapevolezza e non lagnanonse la storia finisce in un modo non previsto, perché l’avevano messo in conto ..).


Ho detto e continuerò a ripeterlo: di lei inon mi interessa. Sono una di quelle che pensa che se le cose in casa non vanno le colpe sono sempre divise a metà. Quindi lui è un traditore, ma lei non sarà una santa probabilmente.
Ad ogni modo, i loro affari non mi riguardano, e quindi non mi riguarda neanche tutto il resto. A me spiacerebbe soltanto per i figli se lui un giorno decidesse di andarsene. Sua moglie è adulta e saprà gestire la cosa, come ho fatto io e altre migliaia di persone.
Pertanto, io mi limito a non giudicare. Ero l’amante e tale volevo rimanere, non è stato possibile, amen.
E comunque tra dire che non mi importa di quello che fa lei nella sua vita e come la gestisce  e dire che denigro onestamente c’e Un abisso


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai avuto brutte eserienze....
> Ci si fa una corazza per forza ...
> Il consiglio non è di non considerare più gli uomini ...anche se si sarebbe tentanti di farlo nella tua posizione ...ma evitare situazioni già in partenza a rischio..... e questa lo era


Preferisco una situazione a rischio e con la data di scadenza, ad una situazione all’apparenza meno rischiosa che poi te
La mette in quel posto... perdonami ma la penso così. Non dico sia corretto, ma è il mio
Pensiero


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Penso che Giulietta sia sua amica, altrimenti non si spiega


No, non si spiega che lei si entusiasmi ogni volta che le dà ragione...
Avranno avuto esperienze simili....ma anche tu che non esci da una storia rose e fiori hai un’obiettivita diversa (in questo caso  )


----------



## giulietta6677 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ il modo, strega..con cui l’hai detto ....oltre ad aver detto più volte “chi se ne frega della moglie ..”
> Le persone che ti stanno rispondendo non le conosci... ti stanno prestando attenzione per farti capire certe posizioni usando l’esperienza.
> Poi se l’unica posizione che segui in tutto il forum  è quella di una sola persona con più di dieci anni meno di te che ti da ragione ...che dire...vedi tu.
> Fossero come le stai considerando  (dente avvelenato etc...) avrebbero usato ben altro modo di esprimersi verso di te..stai certa .
> Io per esempio non ce l’ho con le amanti ...mi fanno tanta tenerezza... chi è amante fa una vita di merda ...e le storie finiscono praticamente sempre da schifo. .. vorrei aprire loro gli occhi e a volte sono molto diretta....perché la moglie se cornuta non lo sa...ma mettersi nei guai Sapendo cosa le aspetta  ...mah... (poi ci sono le amanti di altro tipo che scelgono e gestiscono con grande consapevolezza e non lagnandosi se la storia finisce in un modo non previsto, perché l’avevano messo in conto ..).


Scusami ?
ce l’hai con me ? 10 anni in meno di strega, da dove lo hai dedotto scusa? E poi cosa vorresti dire, anche se così fosse, è solo l’eta Angrafica che ha valore ? Ma perché tutti wuesta supponenza ? Perché , mi chiedo, non mettersi a discutere tranquillamente con persone che la pensano, magari, in maniera leggermente diversa da voi?


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Preferisco una situazione a rischio e con la data di scadenza, ad una situazione all’apparenza meno rischiosa che poi te
> La mette in quel posto... perdonami ma la penso così. Non dico sia corretto, ma è il mio
> Pensiero


è questo il punto... il tuo approccio alla vita è cambiato...ma tu rimani la stessa. Solo disillusa... 
E ce la si può  raccontare ..ma si soffre lo stesso ... 
Non è meglio  una storia all’apparenza meno rischiosa ma che tu prendi comunque con le pinze?


----------



## giulietta6677 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, non si spiega che lei si entusiasmi ogni volta che le dà ragione...
> Avranno avuto esperienze simili....ma anche tu che non esci da una storia rose e fiori hai un’obiettivita diversa (in questo caso  )


Forse non vi rendete conto che siete voi che vi date ragione una con l’altra,
e se qualcuno OSA avere un’idea diversa dalla vostra vi inalberate e gridate allo scandalo.
se qualcuno vi dice quello che pensa,è giovane, inesperto,oppure “amante disperata”.
ho solamente espresso la mia opinione in un forum, ma evidentemente qui infastidisce alcune (poche per fortuna)
persone che preferiscono rimanere ferme sulle loro idee e posizioni e non fermarsi mai a considerare opinioni diverse.
E , avanza anche di fare questo buonismo nei confronti delle povere amanti.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, non si spiega che lei si entusiasmi ogni volta che le dà ragione...
> Avranno avuto esperienze simili....ma anche tu che non esci da una storia rose e fiori hai un’obiettivita diversa (in questo caso  )


Mi entusiasmo perché capisce quello che voglio dire non perché mi da ragione. Io non voglio ragione. Ho chiesto il vostro parere per cercare di dare una risposta alla domanda che mi tormenta che è perché secondo voi uno se ne va da oggi a domani, nel periodo più bello della storia senza dirmi perché.
Voi ci avete costruito sopra accuse, etichette e giudizi di ogni tipo facendo finta di non leggere quello che chiedevo. Ogni cosa che dico mi aggredite dicendomi garbatamente che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare che sia così. Allora grazie tante... 
Continuate a dire che non accetto la chiusura anche se non era questo il punto è del discorso. Avete tirato in ballo la moglie, mi avete detto che la denigro anche se la moglie in questo discorso, nel MIO discorso non c’entrava niente. Morale avete girato la mia richiesta d’aiuto e l’avete trasformata nel mezzo atto a sparare a zero sulla mia relazione. 
Ognuno ha detto la sua, vi ringrazio, ma alla fine dei conti in pochi hanno capito cosa
Mi servisse


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho detto e continuerò a ripeterlo: di lei inon mi interessa. Sono una di quelle che pensa che se le cose in casa non vanno le colpe sono sempre divise a metà. Quindi lui è un traditore, ma lei non sarà una santa probabilmente.
> Ad ogni modo, i loro affari non mi riguardano, e quindi non mi riguarda neanche tutto il resto. A me spiacerebbe soltanto per i figli se lui un giorno decidesse di andarsene. Sua moglie è adulta e saprà gestire la cosa, come ho fatto io e altre migliaia di persone.
> Pertanto, io mi limito a non giudicare. Ero l’amante e tale volevo rimanere, non è stato possibile, amen.
> E comunque tra dire che non mi importa di quello che fa lei nella sua vita e come la gestisce  e dire che denigro onestamente c’e Un abisso


Bene, ora è chiaro. Grazie per la precisazione.
Quello che si sta dicendo è che fare l’amante fa male a te ... non è praticamente mai un buon affare... soprattutto se per una ragione o per l’altra ha fatto star male il 99% di chi lo è stato....
Come stai oggi. Un po’ più lucida?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> io se mi innamoro di una persona a maggior ragione diventata single farei di tutto... Lo vorrei vedere, vorrei uscirci, vorrei essere solo sua... Non voglio che veda altre donne... Non lo sopporterei..
> 
> Non è più con quella ufficiale quindi potrei chiamarlo quando voglio, dirgli di vederci senza più ansie, potrei andare in un posto alla luce del sole, sarei più curiosa di sapere cosa fa.. Avrei più paura di perderlo paradossalmente.
> Ecco.. Io sarei così.


Non siamo tutte uguali Rose. Io so cosa ho passato e mai vorrei riprovarlo. Non sono pronta ad una relazione del genere


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> è questo il punto... il tuo approccio alla vita è cambiato...ma tu rimani la stessa. Solo disillusa...
> E ce la si può  raccontare ..ma si soffre lo stesso ...
> Non è meglio  una storia all’apparenza meno rischiosa ma che tu prendi comunque con le pinze?


No... non per me... perché io in una relazione non sono in grado di prendere le cose con le pinze. Mi tuffo a capofitto. Se un uomo è mio, è mio! Non ho voglia di riflettere e controllarmi e non lasciarmi andare. Nelle relazioni clandestine sai che finirà. E anche se dai comunque tutta te stessa, sai che hanno una data di scadenza e la caduta é meno dolorosa


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene, ora è chiaro. Grazie per la precisazione.
> Quello che si sta dicendo è che fare l’amante fa male a te ... non è praticamente mai un buon affare... soprattutto se per una ragione o per l’altra ha fatto star male il 99% di chi lo è stato....
> Come stai oggi. Un po’ più lucida?


Più arrabbiata direi... ma un po’ meno addolorata direi...


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi entusiasmo perché capisce quello che voglio dire non perché mi da ragione. Io non voglio ragione. Ho chiesto il vostro parere per cercare di dare una risposta alla domanda che mi tormenta che è perché secondo voi uno se ne va da oggi a domani, nel periodo più bello della storia senza dirmi perché.
> Voi ci avete costruito sopra accuse, etichette e giudizi di ogni tipo facendo finta di non leggere quello che chiedevo. Ogni cosa che dico mi aggredite dicendomi garbatamente che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare che sia così. Allora grazie tante...
> Continuate a dire che non accetto la chiusura anche se non era questo il punto è del discorso. Avete tirato in ballo la moglie, mi avete detto che la denigro anche se la moglie in questo discorso, nel MIO discorso non c’entrava niente. Morale avete girato la mia richiesta d’aiuto e l’avete trasformata nel mezzo atto a sparare a zero sulla mia relazione.
> Ognuno ha detto la sua, vi ringrazio, ma alla fine dei conti in pochi hanno capito cosa
> Mi servisse


Stai leggendo in modo non corretto.
Perché sei concentrata su quello che diciamo noi e non su quello che dici tu e sul modo. 
Personalmente puoi dire che qualcuno non ti abbia sostenuto sul tema del modo?  Credo di no.
Tutti lo abbiamo capito. 
Rilassati però e cerca di andare oltre. Non abbiamo aggredito te ma lui .
Se non c’e solidarietà in questo... 
nessuno, ripeto, nessuno ha detto : povera amante del cazzo non meriti questo. Se l’hai pensato e lo continui a ribadire ... secondo me c’e Un problema.
Personalmente ti ho messo in guardia riguardo un atteggiamento che avresti dovuto prevedere.
Questa è l’unica posizione su cui io ritengo di rimanere arroccata ... 
per il resto, se vuoi ti riconfermo: vero, ti ha trattato di merda..meritavi maggior rispetto . 
Ti basta? O vuoi analizzare oltre ? Perché qui dentro si analizza oltre ... si va più a fondo... 
ma non perché ci sono denti avvelenati ... il tono, ripeto, sarebbe diverso


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Più arrabbiata direi... ma un po’ meno addolorata direi...


Ottimo....


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai leggendo in modo non corretto.
> Perché sei concentrata su quello che diciamo noi e non su quello che dici tu e sul modo.
> Personalmente puoi dire che qualcuno non ti abbia sostenuto sul tema del modo?  Credo di no.
> Tutti lo abbiamo capito.
> ...


Mi basta. Grazie


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No... non per me... perché io in una relazione non sono in grado di prendere le cose con le pinze. Mi tuffo a capofitto. Se un uomo è mio, è mio! Non ho voglia di riflettere e controllarmi e non lasciarmi andare. Nelle relazioni clandestine sai che finirà. E anche se dai comunque tutta te stessa, sai che hanno una data di scadenza e la caduta é meno dolorosa


Quindi con lui ti sei controllata?


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Io se non fosse stato per le riflessioni che ho ottenuto da questo forum sarei ancora quella che aspetta che P. si libera per vederci.
Prima di scrivere ero infossata, adesso una lucidità assurda.. Che tra l'altro ho fatto capire anche a lui, davvero. 
Quindi usa questo spazio lastrega per riflettere davvero sulla tua situazione, andare oltre la tua semplice richiesta. 
A me è servito confrontarmi con gente più grande di me ad esempio.. O amanti secolari di uomini sposati... O donne tradite, prendi una prospettiva diversa. 
Prova a rispondere a tutti senza rimarcare sempre il tuo punto di vista, e ti servirà.. Diversamente comprati un'agenda e ci scrivi i tuoi pensieri, così ti ascolti solo tu.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi entusiasmo perché capisce quello che voglio dire non perché mi da ragione. Io non voglio ragione. Ho chiesto il vostro parere per cercare di dare una risposta alla domanda che mi tormenta che è perché secondo voi uno se ne va da oggi a domani, nel periodo più bello della storia senza dirmi perché.
> Voi ci avete costruito sopra accuse, etichette e giudizi di ogni tipo facendo finta di non leggere quello che chiedevo. Ogni cosa che dico mi aggredite dicendomi garbatamente che siccome sono l’amante devo accettare che sia così. Allora grazie tante...
> Continuate a dire che non accetto la chiusura anche se non era questo il punto è del discorso. Avete tirato in ballo la moglie, mi avete detto che la denigro anche se la moglie in questo discorso, nel MIO discorso non c’entrava niente. Morale avete girato la mia richiesta d’aiuto e l’avete trasformata nel mezzo atto a sparare a zero sulla mia relazione.
> Ognuno ha detto la sua, vi ringrazio, ma alla fine dei conti in pochi hanno capito cosa
> Mi servisse


Ma degli estranei dovrebbero erogarti quello che ti serve? 
Si esprime un parere e si fanno notare le contraddizioni in quello che dici, perché tu vuoi capire lui (possibilmente avendo una spiegazione confortante) mentre forse dovresti capire meglio te stessa e perché ti sei concentrata sul MODO in cui sei stata lasciata invece sul fatto che è finita in una cosa in cui (nolente) ti sei trovata a credere e a investire sentimentalmente più di quanto avevi previsto.
Non volevi soffrire e invece stai soffrendo. È meglio soffrire che non provare niente, ma riconoscere di soffrire significa tradire il giuramento che avevi fatto con te stessa, di non cascarci più.
E per non sentire il dolore usi la rabbia contro di lui e contro chi non ti dà quello che ti SERVE.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi con lui ti sei controllata?


Dopo che ha rifiutato di vedermi l’altro giorno, più fatto niente.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (15 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma degli estranei dovrebbero erogarti quello che ti serve?
> Si esprime un parere e si fanno notare le contraddizioni in quello che dici, perché tu vuoi capire lui (possibilmente avendo una spiegazione confortante) mentre forse dovresti capire meglio te stessa e perché ti sei concentrata sul MODO in cui sei stata lasciata invece sul fatto che è finita in una cosa in cui (nolente) ti sei trovata a credere e a investire sentimentalmente più di quanto avevi previsto.
> Non volevi soffrire e invece stai soffrendo. È meglio soffrire che non provare niente, ma riconoscere di soffrire significa tradire il giuramento che avevi fatto con te stessa, di non cascarci più.
> E per non sentire il dolore usi la rabbia contro di lui e contro chi non ti dà quello che ti SERVE.


Veramente io avevo messo in conto di soffrire perché sapevo che mi sarei innamorata di lui. Non ho iniziato la storia con l’obiettivo di rimanere distaccata... volevo godermela quindi sapevo che avrei sofferto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti, il dolore passa però cazzarola... Io sto facendo le ragnatele. Quando mi sbloccherò facciamo festa tutti, eh


se hai voglia, fallo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Io Strega la capisco, una spiegazione minima aveva diritto di averla. Non è questione di non accettare di essere stati accantonati per qualcun altro, si tratta di rispetto. Penso che, a volte non arrivino, semplicemente perché non ci siano delle vere e proprie motivazioni. Sempre non considerando i codardi.


se si fosse veramente maturi, non si cadrebbe in queste relazioni


----------



## ipazia (15 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ipazia, accetterò il no. Per forza. Ma resta il fatto che me lo doveva.
> Per tutto il resto, piuttosto resto sola, davvero. Non ho bisogno di sentirmi amata... sono circondata d’amore, a partire da quello che ricevo quotidianamente dai miei figli.
> Mi manca solo un pezzettino, quello del buon sesso e delle attenzioni che solo un uomo può darti. L’amore non mi interessa a tutti i costi. Se c’è ben venga, ma tanto finisce. Tanto vale investirci poco, almeno cadi col paracadute.



Sai...tutto finisce. 

Nel momento in cui qualcosa inizia, nasce, è iniziato il conto alla rovescia per la fine. 
Non è qualcosa a cui si può sfuggire, e non è qualcosa per cui serve un paracadute. 

Anzi...ho il sospetto che il paracadute sia un modo per prolungare quella sorta di agonia che precede ogni fine. 
Una illusione che fa credere di avere il controllo. 

E il controllo io penso sia uno degli autoinganni peggiori, quello che quando si frantuma con il muro dell'imprevedibilità della vita (in qualunque forma si manifesti) lascia delusione, rabbia e senso di incompletezza. 
Che porta ad arrovellarsi sui modi per riavere l'illusione del controllo. 

E allora ci si interroga, si chiedono, a volte si pretendono spiegazioni, motivazioni, chiarimenti.

In realtà nella maggior parte delle situazioni non c'è altro che la banalità dell'essere umani. 

E quindi mediocrità, ignavia, accidia. 

Di mio penso che sia sensato aver semplicemente cura di sè. 
Potersi guardare allo specchio con serenità. Potendosi dire di non aver schivato la vita per la paura del vivere. 

Una cosa tipo arrivare alla morte sdentata, acciaccata, con le cicatrici che ci si porta addosso e guardarsi allo specchio vedendo qualcuno che porta onore e serenità. 

L'accettazione è qualcosa di attivo.
E riguarda il prendere a piene mani per decisione di farlo. 
Non è un dovere. O una imposizione. 

Niente è dovuto. 

Fra l'altro, parere personale, io non vorrei niente di dovuto.
O mi vien donato per libero desiderio di darmi o anche no, grazie. 
Preferisco il desiderio al dovere.
Nel caso il desiderio sia solo mio, preferisco la delusione. 

Mi spiace tu stia soffrendo.
Ma come si diceva, tutto finisce. 
E ogni cosa ha il suo tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non so Ginevra, P. ovvero il ragazzo fidanzato per il quale sono stata "amante" mi ha "lasciato" perché doveva riflettere. In realtà è sempre tornato con le solite frasi mi manchi ecc, ma io sono stata chiara dicendogli che amante non sono più e di fare sesso non ne parla manco in un'altra vita. Quindi sinceramente non la vedrei come han perdita di interesse ma come una situazione rischiosa che va arginata. Che poi tornano non so mai perché, ma se mentalmente ne sei fuori fidati che ti blocchi proprio fisicamente e non ci fai più niente.
> Almeno per me ormai è così.
> Poi per quanto mi riguarda può starci un'amicizia, se ho bisogno penso di trovarlo sempre disposto ad aiutarmi ecc, ma basta sesso basta incontri a due, basta amanti.


 hai preso tu una decisione, la risposta l'avevi davanti da subito. Appena ne hai preso coscienza ti sei allineata tu.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se hai voglia, fallo


Non è questione di voglia comunque grazie per la dritta


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se si fosse veramente maturi, non si cadrebbe in queste relazioni


Cioè? Chi intraprende relazioni con uomini che finiscono con rivelarsi dei codardi, dimostra immaturità?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è questione di voglia comunque grazie per la dritta


ti prego, non dirmi che pure te sei di quelle devono infiocchettare il cazzo per forza....

la questione è proprio la voglia.  se ce l'hai, puoi farlo.


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti prego, non dirmi che pure te sei di quelle devono infiocchettare il cazzo per forza....
> 
> la questione è proprio la voglia.  se ce l'hai, puoi farlo.


No, sono una di quelle che ancora non se la sente. Quando succederà ti informerò.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> No, sono una di quelle che ancora non se la sente. Quando succederà ti informerò.


daje allora


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Cioè? Chi intraprende relazioni con uomini che finiscono con rivelarsi dei codardi, dimostra immaturità?


inteso che relazione extra, sono immature


----------



## Pirandello (16 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai...tutto finisce.
> Nel momento in cui qualcosa inizia, nasce, è iniziato il conto alla rovescia per la fine.
> Non è qualcosa a cui si può sfuggire, e non è qualcosa per cui serve un paracadute.
> 
> ...


Mi sono permesso di scrivere qualche pensiero in replica perche’ mi piace quello che dici. Grazie


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> inteso che relazione extra, sono immature


Ah, ok, avevo capito male...


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Veramente io avevo messo in conto di soffrire perché sapevo che mi sarei innamorata di lui. Non ho iniziato la storia con l’obiettivo di rimanere distaccata... volevo godermela quindi sapevo che avrei sofferto.


Questo post è il sunto della tua situazione... e siccome ti è stato detto un concetto lapalissiano, ogni cosa che ha un inizio ha una fine, e non necessariamente come la vorremmo, credo tu debba cominciare a pensare più a te che a lui...
visto che vive la sua vita esattamente come ha scelto per sé...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo post è il sunto della tua situazione... e siccome ti è stato detto un concetto lapalissiano, ogni cosa che ha un inizio ha una fine, e non necessariamente come la vorremmo, credo tu debba cominciare a pensare più a te che a lui...
> visto che vive la sua vita esattamente come ha scelto per sé...


Certo che ricomincerò a pensare a me stessa... ma adesso è presto per far finta che sia passata. Sono uscita da un divorzio, sicuramente supererò anche questo.


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Certo che ricomincerò a pensare a me stessa... ma adesso è presto per far finta che sia passata. Sono uscita da un divorzio, sicuramente supererò anche questo.


E' esattamente quello che intendevo, inizia il percorso, faticoso fin che vuoi, ma senza ripensamenti...


----------



## Moni (16 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che intendevo, inizia il percorso, faticoso fin che vuoi, ma senza ripensamenti...


Forza e coraggio 

A parte che tornerà...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Forza e coraggio
> 
> A parte che tornerà...


  

Allora, in questo momento la strega di fronte a questa affermazione è divisa in due:

La parte emotiva che spera che torni presto perché ha ancora in mente quanto era felice quando c’era, ma che pessimisticamente sa che invece non tornerà.

La parte più razionale, che sa che tornerà e che spera che lo faccia quando le gambe saranno abbastanza forti da tenermi su e mandarlo a quel paese


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Allora, in questo momento la strega di fronte a questa affermazione è divisa in due:
> 
> La parte emotiva che spera che torni presto perché ha ancora in mente quanto era felice quando c’era, ma che pessimisticamente sa che invece non tornerà.
> 
> La parte più razionale, che sa che tornerà e che spera che lo faccia quando le gambe saranno abbastanza forti da tenermi su e mandarlo a quel paese


Credo che dovresti ragionare più su te stessa, indipendentemente da lui.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che dovresti ragionare più su te stessa, indipendentemente da lui.


Se mi dicono “tanto torna”
Io dico come reagisco a questa affermazione


----------



## robson (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma si io gli credo. Con me davvero non aveva motivo di raccontare balle... non gli ho chiesto di giurarmi amore eterno... ci siamo chiesti reciprocamente di regalarci una fuga dalla quotidianità. Dismessi i panni da amanti ognuno ha la sua vita


sei la donna amante  perfetta  e lui si pentirà di quello che ha perso  e passato un pò di tempo ci ripenserà e ti richiamerà ----stanne sicura ..............ps io stò cercando una donna come  te  e lui non ha capito niente della vita  niente


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

robson ha detto:


> sei la donna amante  perfetta  e lui si pentirà di quello che ha perso  e passato un pò di tempo ci ripenserà e ti richiamerà ----stanne sicura ..............ps io stò cercando una donna come  te  e lui non ha capito niente della vita  niente


Vedi chi ha il pane non ha i denti... è sempre così  Ahahahahah


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Vedi chi ha il pane non ha i denti... è sempre così  Ahahahahah


mi sa che era un'offerta


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Allora, in questo momento la strega di fronte a questa affermazione è divisa in due:
> 
> La parte emotiva che spera che torni presto perché ha ancora in mente quanto era felice quando c’era, ma che pessimisticamente sa che invece non tornerà.
> 
> La parte più razionale, che sa che tornerà e che spera che lo faccia quando le gambe saranno abbastanza forti da tenermi su e mandarlo a quel paese


se ha chiuso una volta, e poi  torna c'è il rischio della toccata e fuga. Staresti molto peggio, quindi fai molta attenzione


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sa che era un'offerta


Sto fischiettando con indifferenza


----------



## lastregaseventitu (16 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ha chiuso una volta, e poi  torna c'è il rischio della toccata e fuga. Staresti molto peggio, quindi fai molta attenzione


Cercherò di tenerlo a mente. Ma vedrai che non torna


----------



## Farabrutto (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Cercherò di tenerlo a mente. Ma vedrai che non torna


Torna torna. Tornano sempre. Tornano tutti/e


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Torna torna. Tornano sempre. Tornano tutti/e


dipende


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Torna torna. Tornano sempre. Tornano tutti/e


A me non è mai tornato nessuno. Si vede che sono una che lascia il segno ahahahaha


----------



## Farabrutto (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> A me non è mai tornato nessuno. Si vede che sono una che lascia il segno ahahahaha


Beh guarda la mia mi avrà lasciato venti volte...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Beh guarda la mia mi avrà lasciato venti volte...


Sarai più affascinante di me


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2018)

Il problema non è il suo ritorno, ma perché...? Una come lastrega, alla fine, è amante di tutto riposo, e lui potrebbe tornare perché sa che va sul sicuro, non rompe ed è già collaudata ... insomma i peggiori motivi per lei ed i migliori per lui.  
In fondo nessuno può sapere se lui non abbia magari già adocchiato altra ma non sia percorribile.
La credibilità di questo uomo è pari a zero, e che sia fedele alla fidanzata ... è come credere che gli asini volino


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema non è il suo ritorno, ma perché...? Una come lastrega, alla fine, è amante di tutto riposo, e lui potrebbe tornare perché sa che va sul sicuro, non rompe ed è già collaudata ... insomma i peggiori motivi per lei ed i migliori per lui.
> In fondo nessuno può sapere se lui non abbia magari già adocchiato altra ma non sia percorribile.
> La credibilità di questo uomo è pari a zero, e che sia fedele alla fidanzata ... è come credere che gli asini volino



Tra le tante ipotesi che abbiamo messo sul tavolo in questo forum, l'unica che mi sento di scartare è proprio l'esistenza di un'altra. Anche solo adocchiata.
Ad ogni modo, è vero...se mi ha mollata pur sapendo che non rompo su nulla è proprio perchè non glie ne fregava più niente


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Tra le tante ipotesi che abbiamo messo sul tavolo in questo forum, l'unica che mi sento di scartare è proprio l'esistenza di un'altra. Anche solo adocchiata.
> Ad ogni modo, è vero...se mi ha mollata pur sapendo che non rompo su nulla è proprio perchè non glie ne fregava più niente


In questa fase ti consiglierei di pensare quello che vuoi ma che sia funzionale per te ad andare oltre con meno fatica.
Indipendentemente che sia la verità.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> In questa fase ti consiglierei di pensare quello che vuoi ma che sia funzionale per te ad andare oltre con meno fatica.
> Indipendentemente che sia la verità.



eh la fatica che ci metto purtroppo è indipendente dal mio controllo.
Vorrei poterti dire che non me ne frega più niente e che la sto superando alla grande, ma non è così.
Mi sto impegnando ma è faticoso


----------



## Rose1994 (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> eh la fatica che ci metto purtroppo è indipendente dal mio controllo.
> Vorrei poterti dire che non me ne frega più niente e che la sto superando alla grande, ma non è così.
> Mi sto impegnando ma è faticoso


Ti capisco tantissimo.. Ma non te ne fai niente di un uomo così scostante e incoerente e, diciamocela tutta, anche un po' coglione. 
Si accontenta della vita con la moglie così a due ormai agli sgoccioli piuttosto di tornare a provare qualcosa con te. 
Ci sono persone nate proprio stanche e senza slancio di vita... Te lo assicuro. 
Sarai una bella donna sicuramente e così passionale che un altro uomo ti terrebbe 100 volte più stretta di lui. 
Tornerà tra massimo qualche settimana per sondare il terreno, vedrai... Il mio lo ha fatto e l'ho scagato alla grande. 
Non ci ricascare più in queste trappole affettive. Pensa a te stessa... Trovati un uomo tutto tuo. 
Io lo sto facendo, mi sa che esco con un altro ancora questa settimana... Stavolta lui è davvero gnocco, raga.. Non come C. questo è davvero, davvero, troppo bello. 
Fai così e mandalo a cagare. 
Ah e fai sempre buon viso a cattivo gioco, non fargli capire che ci stai male, ecc fidati che ci penserà e quando si troverà a letto con sua moglie ti rimpiangera'.
Ma tu sai dove sarai a quel punto? Felice con un altro, o con te stessa semplicemente.


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> eh la fatica che ci metto purtroppo è indipendente dal mio controllo. Vorrei poterti dire che non me ne frega più niente e che la sto superando alla grande, ma non è così. Mi sto impegnando ma è faticoso


 Non ho letto tutto, non so se qualcuno abbia già chiesto ma come era il rapporto con tuo marito? Perchè è finita?


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ti capisco tantissimo.. Ma non te ne fai niente di un uomo così scostante e incoerente e, diciamocela tutta, anche un po' coglione.  Si accontenta della vita con la moglie così a due ormai agli sgoccioli piuttosto di tornare a provare qualcosa con te.  Ci sono persone nate proprio stanche e senza slancio di vita... Te lo assicuro.  Sarai una bella donna sicuramente e così passionale che un altro uomo ti terrebbe 100 volte più stretta di lui.  Tornerà tra massimo qualche settimana per sondare il terreno, vedrai... Il mio lo ha fatto e l'ho scagato alla grande.  Non ci ricascare più in queste trappole affettive. Pensa a te stessa... Trovati un uomo tutto tuo.  Io lo sto facendo, mi sa che esco con un altro ancora questa settimana... Stavolta lui è davvero gnocco, raga.. Non come C. questo è davvero, davvero, troppo bello.  Fai così e mandalo a cagare.  Ah e fai sempre buon viso a cattivo gioco, non fargli capire che ci stai male, ecc fidati che ci penserà e quando si troverà a letto con sua moglie ti rimpiangera'. Ma tu sai dove sarai a quel punto? Felice con un altro, o con te stessa semplicemente.


  Guardate che tutte le supposizioni che vi fate del rapporto tra di lui e la moglie le sapete per sentito dire.... Non dire gatto finchè non ce l'hai nel sacco


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, non so se qualcuno abbia già chiesto ma come era il rapporto con tuo marito? Perchè è finita?



Il rapporto con mio marito all'arrivo della mia seconda figlia si è un pò raffreddato.
Quando la mia seconda aveva tre mesi mi ha tradita con la sua attuale compagna...e io l'ho sfanculato.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Guardate che tutte le supposizioni che vi fate del rapporto tra di lui e la moglie le sapete per sentito dire.... Non dire gatto finchè non ce l'hai nel sacco



Anche non fosse vero tutto quello che mi ha detto... ed onestamente non avrebbe avuto motivo di raccontarmi bugie visto che non avevo bisogno che mi dicesse che a casa andava malissimo perchè non mi interessava che venisse via per me, io dico che se a casa tua stai bene, l'amante non te la cerchi.
Può capitare la sbandata... ma se a casa stai bene la sbandata non dura due anni e passa


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Anche non fosse vero tutto quello che mi ha detto... ed onestamente non avrebbe avuto motivo di raccontarmi bugie visto che non avevo bisogno che mi dicesse che a casa andava malissimo perchè non mi interessava che venisse via per me, io dico che se a casa tua stai bene, l'amante non te la cerchi.
> Può capitare la sbandata... *ma se a casa stai bene la sbandata non dura due anni e passa*


Ma non è vero, il grassetto, in termini generali.

Ci sono persone che semplicemente stanno in equilibrio in 3. 
 [MENTION=7591]bluestar02[/MENTION] per esempio descrive esattamente questo...o [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] anche...
fuori dal forum io ne conosco parecchi e parecchie.  

Forse ti potrebbe far bene smantellare un po' di credenze.

Che magari il tuo tipo a casa non stava bene, ma in realtà non lo sai.
Non è un assoluto lo stare bene.
E' un bilanciamento sui piatti della bilancia. 
Ed è una cosa che dubito si possa sintetizzare.

Quanto a quello che diceva a te...non prender tutto per oro colato.

Magari era vero.
Magari era vero nel momento in cui lo diceva a te e basta. Apparteneva alla narrazione di voi che lui si è fatto. 
Magari era quello che lui riteneva di doverti dire per non avere rotture di coglioni. (non basta l'assicurazione di non farne da parte dell'altro..a volte semplicemente si decide una via e quella si segue a prescindere).
Magari...

Ogni individuo ha un suo magari...e ogni magari è diverso dall'altro. 
A volte spiccatamente a volte per sfumature.


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Anche non fosse vero tutto quello che mi ha detto... ed onestamente non avrebbe avuto motivo di raccontarmi bugie visto che non avevo bisogno che mi dicesse che a casa andava malissimo perchè non mi interessava che venisse via per me, io dico che se a casa tua stai bene, l'amante non te la cerchi. Può capitare la sbandata... ma se a casa stai bene la sbandata non dura due anni e passa


  Non è vero che le bugie si raccontano solo per far credere qualcosa agli altri, a volte servono a se stessi. Non è vero che se a casa stai bene non ti cerchi l'amante, alcune persone lo fanno.


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, il grassetto, in termini generali.  Ci sono persone che semplicemente stanno in equilibrio in 3.   [MENTION=7591]bluestar02[/MENTION] per esempio descrive esattamente questo...o [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] anche... fuori dal forum io ne conosco parecchi e parecchie.    Forse ti potrebbe far bene smantellare un po' di credenze.  Che magari il tuo tipo a casa non stava bene, ma in realtà non lo sai. Non è un assoluto lo stare bene. E' un bilanciamento sui piatti della bilancia.  Ed è una cosa che dubito si possa sintetizzare.  Quanto a quello che diceva a te...non prender tutto per oro colato.  Magari era vero. Magari era vero nel momento in cui lo diceva a te e basta. Apparteneva alla narrazione di voi che lui si è fatto.  Magari era quello che lui riteneva di doverti dire per non avere rotture di coglioni. (non basta l'assicurazione di non farne da parte dell'altro..a volte semplicemente si decide una via e quella si segue a prescindere). Magari...  Ogni individuo ha un suo magari...e ogni magari è diverso dall'altro.  A volte spiccatamente a volte per sfumature.


  Ops, sincronizzazione! . Ciao.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Il rapporto con mio marito all'arrivo della mia seconda figlia si è un pò raffreddato.
> Quando la mia seconda aveva tre mesi mi ha tradita con la sua attuale compagna...e io l'ho sfanculato.


Tre mesi? 
Che uomo di merda !!!!  Scusa...ma non mi viene  da dire altro...
Un po’ raffreddato dopo la gravidanza ? E che dovevi fare per non farlo raffreddare con una secondo figlio appena partorito è un altro che per definizione richiede attenzione?
Mah


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ops, sincronizzazione! . Ciao.


mi piace la sincronicità 

ciao a te!!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tre mesi?
> Che uomo di merda !!!!  Scusa...ma non mi viene  da dire altro...
> Un po’ raffreddato dopo la gravidanza ? E che dovevi fare per non farlo raffreddare con una secondo figlio appena partorito è un altro che per definizione richiede attenzione?
> Mah



Sai quante coppie che conosco si sono sfasciate dopo il secondo figlio per questo continuo bisogno di attenzioni degli uomini?
Un pò ce l'hanno nel dna...un pò la prendono come scusa...
Una merda? Si, l'hai detto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero che le bugie si raccontano solo per far credere qualcosa agli altri, a volte servono a se stessi. Non è vero che se a casa stai bene non ti cerchi l'amante, alcune persone lo fanno.



Non so rispondere a due messaggi insieme...rispondo qui a te e ad [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] 

A dire la verità, la convinzione che non mi raccontasse balle continuo ad averla.
Posso aprire una porta sul fatto che magari la verità che raccontava a me era quella che raccontava a se stesso e quindi di fatto era una bugia non voluta.

Quanto al fatto che si cerchi l'amante quando il rapporto con la moglie va bene...mmhhh dubito.
Ci sono le persone che trovano equilibrio in tre (anche se una non lo sa) ma è un equilibrio precario...infatti poi l'amante viene sbattuta fuori.
(parlo al femminile ma vale anche al contrario)
Se amo mia moglie non cerco (poi ci sono le eccezioni certo) fuori.
Quello che mi serve ce l'ho in casa. Salvo alcuni casi in cui cerco la trasgressione sessuale che finisce appena non c'è più la novità.
Pensiero mio eh


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non so rispondere a due messaggi insieme...rispondo qui a te e ad @_ipazia_
> 
> A dire la verità, la convinzione che non mi raccontasse balle continuo ad averla.
> Posso aprire una porta sul fatto che magari la verità che raccontava a me era quella che raccontava a se stesso e quindi di fatto era una bugia non voluta.
> ...


Il fulcro è esattamente il grassetto 

Pensiero tuo.
Che non è generalizzabile e non è assolutizzabile. 

Vale per te e per il tuo sistema di pensiero. 

Pensare che quello che per te è un abito su misura (della mente) è su misura anche sugli altri, è una falsa credenza. 

Rassicuratoria. 
Permette a noi umani di generalizzare le conoscenze e ordinarle. 
(tipo saper riconoscere una mela a prescindere dal colore. Ma ogni mela ha comunque un suo sapore e una sua particolarità, e va bene per qualcosa e non per altro. Tutte mele, ma quelle gialle sono diverse, non solo per colore, da quelle rosse e da quelle verdi).
E' una funzione della conoscenza, la generalizzazione.  

In caso contrario saremmo costantemente immersi nel caos emotivo e psichico e quindi fisico perchè esposti alle singolarità senza filtri (tipo alcuni autistici che riconoscono solo la mela che hanno nominato come mela, ma se gli cambia il colore è un altra cosa, che può essere frutta, verdura o chissà cosa). 

Sono due estremi assoluti, la generalizzazione e il riconoscimento del particolare. 
In mezzo ci siamo noi, che oscilliamo fra gli assoluti. (con le smusate che ne derivano...e più si è rigidi, meno si è resilienti, più le smusate fanno male)

E' bene sapere che quell'assoluto personale, è personale. 
E serve ad ognuno per avere riferimenti a cui appoggiarsi nella lettura del mondo. 
Ma sono, per l'appunto, basi personali di partenza, da cui è importante imparare a muoversi.

Proprio per stare ben con se stessi. Per accettarsi. Per scegliere liberamente cosa si desidera, cosa si concede, quali limiti porre (a se stessi e anche al mondo). 

Non sto parlando di relatività.
Sto parlando di riconoscimento e accoglienza della diversità 


EDIT: per rispondere a due o più messaggi contemporaneamente, vicino a "rispondi citando" c'è quella specie di quadratino col +. Clicchi su quello nel primo messaggio che vuoi quotare, e lo usi per tutti i messaggi a cui vuoi rispondere. Nell'ultimo messaggio che vuoi quotare clicchi su "rispondi citando" invece che sul quadratino, e te li mette tutti insieme aprendoti la finestra in cui mettere la tua risposta


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il fulcro è esattamente il grassetto
> 
> Pensiero tuo.
> Che non è generalizzabile e non è assolutizzabile.
> ...



grazie :up:


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Sai quante coppie che conosco si sono sfasciate dopo il secondo figlio per questo continuo bisogno di attenzioni degli uomini?
> Un pò ce l'hanno nel dna...un pò la prendono come scusa...
> Una merda? Si, l'hai detto.


Si, ce ne sono...ma dopo  tre mesi non si può sentire


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ce ne sono...ma dopo  tre mesi non si può sentire


Concordo. 
Però c’è di peggio :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

@_lastregaseventitu_ ho capito!
1)Centra il calcetto. Gli altri hanno cambiato giorno oppure hanno incontrato un compagno di calcetto che ha detto “ma non vieni più?” oppure il cognato ha detto “vengo anch’io “ oppure lui aveva voglia di tornare a giocare.
2)Oppure una relazione che ha delle cadenze regolari diventa un lavoro.
3)Oppure la moglie lo cercava sempre dopo il calcetto e i suoi dinieghi l’hanno costretto ad andare dall’andrologo.
Io propendo per il 2


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_lastregaseventitu_ ho capito!
> 1)Centra il calcetto. Gli altri hanno cambiato giorno oppure hanno incontrato un compagno di calcetto che ha detto “ma non vieni più?” oppure il cognato ha detto “vengo anch’io “ oppure lui aveva voglia di tornare a giocare.
> 2)Oppure una relazione che ha delle cadenze regolari diventa un lavoro.
> 3)Oppure la moglie lo cercava sempre dopo il calcetto e i suoi dinieghi l’hanno costretto ad andare dall’andrologo.
> Io propendo per il 2



:rotfl:non ho capito se sei seria o mi stai paraculando


----------



## Rose1994 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Una domanda per @lastrega
Ma se lui tornasse, tu lo manderesti a cagare o ci ricascheresti?

Inoltre, hai mai incontrato la moglie di persona? Li hai mai visti insieme?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Una domanda per @lastrega
> Ma se lui tornasse, tu lo manderesti a cagare o ci ricascheresti?
> 
> Inoltre, hai mai incontrato la moglie di persona? Li hai mai visti insieme?



Se tornasse adesso non so se riuscirei a respingerlo... quindi se proprio deve tornare, spero lo faccia quando avrò un pò più di "gambe".
La moglie l'ho conosciuta una volta perchè ci siamo incontrati per strada e me l'ha presentata.
Insieme li ho visti una volta perchè siamo capitati nello stesso locale ad un concerto.
Ma loro non mi hanno vista


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> :rotfl:non ho capito se sei seria o mi stai paraculando


Sono seria.
I motivi che per noi sono risibili, non lo sono per altri.
C’è chi spende cifre ingenti per automobili, chi per libri, chi per tappeti, chi per andare in Paesi dove non andremmo neppure gratis...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono seria.
> I motivi che per noi sono risibili, non lo sono per altri.
> C’è chi spende cifre ingenti per automobili, chi per libri, chi per tappeti, chi per andare in Paesi dove non andremmo neppure gratis...



Allora ti rispondo seriamente:
 la 1 no... me lo avrebbe detto
 la 3 no... sua moglie alle 10 va a dormire (e se mi ha detto la verità non si danno da fare da mesi, non si cercano a vicenda), 
la seconda invece è possibile, anche se l'unica bugia che doveva raccontare a casa era quella del calcio... le altre volte ci vedevamo in orari in cui solitamente non è a casa quindi non era necessario giustificarsi


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Allora ti rispondo seriamente:
> la 1 no... me lo avrebbe detto
> la 3 no... sua moglie alle 10 va a dormire (e se mi ha detto la verità non si danno da fare da mesi, non si cercano a vicenda),
> la seconda invece è possibile, anche se l'unica bugia che doveva raccontare a casa era quella del calcio... le altre volte ci vedevamo in orari in cui solitamente non è a casa quindi non era necessario giustificarsi


Sai che sono molto colpita dalla certezza granitica con cui affermi di conoscerlo ? “Me lo avrebbe detto...” .. E li che secondo me non si riesce a svoltare ...perché ne sei così certa ? Magari non te lo avrebbe detto ...che ne sai ?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che sono molto colpita dalla certezza granitica con cui affermi di conoscerlo ? “Me lo avrebbe detto...” .. E li che secondo me non si riesce a svoltare ...perché ne sei così certa ? Magari non te lo avrebbe detto ...che ne sai ?


Perché non si è mai fatto scrupoli a dirmi tutto... anche cose che avrebbero potuto ferirmi o che avrebbero rischiato di allontanarmi. 
E poi scusa, ma a prescindere dal rapporto mio con lui, ma che ci sarebbe di strano se un uomo dicesse alla sua amante guarda che
Mia moglie mi sta sgamando? Non capisco... posso capire se non dicono di avere un’altra... ma nel caso specifico non vedo perché non si potrebbe dire


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perché non si è mai fatto scrupoli a dirmi tutto... anche cose che avrebbero potuto ferirmi o che avrebbero rischiato di allontanarmi.
> E poi scusa, ma a prescindere dal rapporto mio con lui, ma che ci sarebbe di strano se un uomo dicesse alla sua amante guarda che
> Mia moglie mi sta sgamando? Non capisco... posso capire se non dicono di avere un’altra... ma nel caso specifico non vedo perché non si potrebbe dire


In genere con l'amante viene condivisa solo una parte di se, o viene omessa la presenza e l'interazione con una donna (la moglie) in momenti della propria vita (cosa per propria tutela e che potrebbe freddare l'amante).
 Jacaranda forse si riferiva a qualcosa di simile.

Per quanto hai raccontanto concordo che lui avrebbe potuto darti una spiegazione. Purtroppo nessuno di noi potrà darti la risposta che cerchi. Diciamo che la motivazione potrebbe averlo riportato "con i piedi per terra", qualcosa che gli ha fatto cambiare idea in un nanosecondo. Sai una cosa è la teoria (vorrei vivere con te e bla bla), una cosa è la pratica (perdo casa, situazione figli, soldi). Questo l'ha portato a tranciare di netto.
Il ritorno non è escluso, dagli tempo se è questo che vuoi. Lui si fida di te, è tranquillo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perché non si è mai fatto scrupoli a dirmi tutto... anche cose che avrebbero potuto ferirmi o che avrebbero rischiato di allontanarmi.
> E poi scusa, ma a prescindere dal rapporto mio con lui, ma che ci sarebbe di strano se un uomo dicesse alla sua amante guarda che
> Mia moglie mi sta sgamando? Non capisco... posso capire se non dicono di avere un’altra... ma nel caso specifico non vedo perché non si potrebbe dire


Perché avresti detto di essere più prudenti...
Se ci si rende conto che una relazione non funziona per quello che si voleva che desse si sceglie di chiudere.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In genere con l'amante viene condivisa solo una parte di se, o viene omessa la presenza e l'interazione con una donna (la moglie) in momenti della propria vita (cosa per propria tutela e che potrebbe freddare l'amante).
> Jacaranda forse si riferiva a qualcosa di simile.
> 
> Per quanto hai raccontanto concordo che lui avrebbe potuto darti una spiegazione. Purtroppo nessuno di noi potrà darti la risposta che cerchi. Diciamo che la motivazione potrebbe averlo riportato "con i piedi per terra", qualcosa che gli ha fatto cambiare idea in un nanosecondo. Sai una cosa è la teoria (vorrei vivere con te e bla bla), una cosa è la pratica (perdo casa, situazione figli, soldi). Questo l'ha portato a tranciare di netto.
> Il ritorno non è escluso, dagli tempo se è questo che vuoi. Lui si fida di te, è tranquillo.


Marj stavolta rispondevo ad una domanda che mi è stata posta, ma credimi, sul fatto che non mi abbia dato una spiegazione mi sto rassegnando.
Ormai ho maturato la convinzione che sia stato un atto di codardia. 
Ha scelto, è andato, che stia con sua moglie. Quando si renderà conto di ciò che ha perso ne cercherà un’altra che difficilmente sarà accondiscendente come me... allora sarà il mio riscatto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (17 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché avresti detto di essere più prudenti...
> Se ci si rende conto che una relazione non funziona per quello che si voleva che desse si sceglie di chiudere.


No Brunetta non lo avrei detto! Non ho mai sconfinato... non ho mai fatto o detto nulla che lo mettesse in pericolo. Sapeva che se mi avesse detto torno a casa perché mi sta scoprendo, me ne sarei andata io. Non volevo che rischiasse nulla perché qualunque fosse il motivo di una sua improvvisa libertà, sarebbe stato l’inizio della fine della mia.
Dimmi se sono stata chiara perché a volte non mi capisco neanche da sola ahahahha


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No Brunetta non lo avrei detto! Non ho mai sconfinato... non ho mai fatto o detto nulla che lo mettesse in pericolo. Sapeva che se mi avesse detto torno a casa perché mi sta scoprendo, me ne sarei andata io. Non volevo che rischiasse nulla perché qualunque fosse il motivo di una sua improvvisa libertà, sarebbe stato l’inizio della fine della mia.
> Dimmi se sono stata chiara perché a volte non mi capisco neanche da sola ahahahha


Tu sei chiarissima. E non dubito che tu ci creda.
Però tanti di dicono cose che trovi sgradevoli o incongrue perché non sei consapevole delle contraddizioni che scrivi.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Marj stavolta rispondevo ad una domanda che mi è stata posta, ma credimi, sul fatto che non mi abbia dato una spiegazione mi sto rassegnando.
> Ormai ho maturato la convinzione che sia stato un atto di codardia.
> Ha scelto, è andato, che stia con sua moglie. Quando si renderà conto di ciò che ha perso ne cercherà un’altra che difficilmente sarà accondiscendente come me... allora sarà il mio riscatto.


Qualsiasi convinzione che ti faccia stare meglio è quella giusta per te, per trovare serenità e proseguire con la tua vita. Non serve sia condivisa con lui. Durante la relazione si condivide, dopo no. E' quanto ha messo in atto anche lui, almeno pare. 
Non pensare tanto a riscatti ma al tuo bene e basta. Adesso è sicuramente presto, ma quel che hai scritto pagine fa che in quanto ad amore ti basta quello dei tuoi figli, è qualcosa di potente. Il "riscatto" se così vogliamo chiamarlo è godere del bene che hai ugualmente nella tua vita, che non è stato toccato, come a lui non è stato toccato il suo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2018)

Pirandello ha detto:


> Mi sono permesso di scrivere qualche pensiero in replica perche’ mi piace quello che dici. Grazie


Grazie a te 

Mi sono piaciuti i tuoi pensieri.

Penso anche io che non sia da ricordarlo...ma sono piuttosto convinta ormai, che serva saperlo. 
Saperlo dentro che il tempo a disposizione non è eterno. E che ogni giorno è un passo avanti alla morte. 
E non per coltivare la tristezza. O la paura.
Anzi.

Per nutrire la gratitudine. E render grazia a chi si è, al proprio fare e al proprio essere. 
Avere onore di sè. Ogni giorno. Senza posporre l'importanza di sè. (come se ci fosse una seconda possibilità). 

Vivere senza sapere della morte...credo sia una sventura. E per certi versi una maledizione. (autoimposta). 

Si spreca tanto...dimenticando che l'eternità è composta del ciclo di Vita/Morte/Vita,  cui siamo sottoposti senza possibilità di alternativa. 
...in quanto donne...qui si aprirebbe un ot infinito sul potere insito in ogni donna, di dare la vita e la contempo la morte, e di come esattamente la percezione di questa appartenenza sia stata occultata nei secoli, e dalle donne stesse. Ma andrei OT.
Con un altro utente, @_twinpeaks_ , si parlava di Afrodite e degli Antichi Dei... 

L'evitamento del dolore, per esperienza, è uno dei dolori peggiori da sperimentare. Appartiene alla sfera dell'evitamento di sè, della perdità di sè. 
Quel sè tanto meschino e umano di cui si parlava. (e sì, son concorde...si riconosce negli altri ciò che si riconosce in sè. E qui c'è l'altro autoinganno, volto gli occhi da me per girarli sugli altri e riconosco per pregiudizio. Che è comodo per certi versi...ma in realtà sulla lunga è un modo per autoinfliggersi ulteriore dolore. Ed è parte della meschinità umana, la vigliaccheria rispetto alle proprie ombre. )

Certo..se mi guardo e vedo un essere luminoso, fin tanto che ci credo e riesco a tenere in piedi l'illusione, sarò elevato. E al sicuro (apparentemente).

Personalmente preferisco scendere nel fango e sporcarmi di me. 
sedermi in mezzo alle mie ombre e ai miei demoni. 

E sempre per la morte. Per quella vecchia sdentata e segnata che desidero poter guardare negli occhi quando sarà la mia morte. 

E non penso sia coraggio...a me sembra vigliaccheria, per la verità.
Credo che la mia paura più grande sia arrivare alla mia morte senza potermi toccare, senza avere esperienza diretta di me e avere invece una esperienza delegata al fuori, al mondo. 

Io penso che la vita proponga se stessa, e siamo noi cresciuti nell'epoca di walt disney e harmony e del mulino bianco ad aver perso il segno della durezza di una vita. 
Insomma...credo che siam storicamente sempre più smidollati.

60 anni fa mio padre era nel campo con un attrezzo che pesava tre volte lui a spruzzare sulle viti verderame, e quando la sera aveva le vesciche sulle spalle la sua mamma gli dava latte e polenta e per consolarlo una mela cotta sulla stufa. 
Ecco....e già ai suoi tempi si stava un gran bene. 

Siamo smidollati.
E ogni minima sofferenza diviene un trauma. 
Quando è solo dolore. Nè più nè meno. 

Siam nell'epoca dei non amati, io per prima...e ragionavo che in fondo non è una novità. 
La novità è credere che si debba necessariamente essere amati. 

Che sia qualcosa di dovuto e meritato.
E invece...no. Semplicemente. 

Si è soli, come tutti gli altri animali che popolano il pianeta. 
Ed è esattamente il rifiuto della solitudine costituente l'essere - ogni essere sul pianeta - l'inganno di questo tempo.

Non oso pensare ai ragazzetti che vivono immersi nell'illusione della connessione e scambiano il virtuale col reale. 

L'equilibrio...sai che penso non esista come lo si immagina?
Penso esista il movimento nello squilibrio...la ricerca del proprio baricentro, che non è mai data definitivamente.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie a te
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti i tuoi pensieri.
> 
> ...



:applauso:

(sono sempre senza verdi)


----------



## flower7700 (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma qui non è patema d'animo...
> non mi ha rispettata... ha chiuso senza dirmi perchè.
> un "non me la sento di andare avanti" dopo due anni non mi basta.


Ciao, un motivo te l'ha dato per chiudere... pensa che a me è successo di peggio: sparito da un giorno all'altro, senza darmi nessuna spiegazione, zero e dopo quasi 3 anni. 

Il tuo ti ha dato una motivazione ma che tu non senti "vera", probabilmente è solo una patetica scusa per non doverti raccontare la verità. Non farti illusioni che ti ha lasciato perché ha scoperto di amarti, un uomo già sposato che lascia l'amante lo fa perché ne ha trovata un'altra... di amante. 

Leggendo come descrivevi il tuo uomo, meticoloso, attento ai dettagli e a non lasciare traccia mi fa venire in mente un uomo abituato al tradimento, e al suo occultamente, un seriale insomma. Certo ben attento a non far mai trapelare nulla, chi ti dice che lui non avesse un'altra amante, oltre a te? Dopo quello che mi è successo ti dico non mi sento proprio di escludere nulla a questo mondo.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un motivo te l'ha dato per chiudere... pensa che a me è successo di peggio: sparito da un giorno all'altro, senza darmi nessuna spiegazione, zero e dopo quasi 3 anni.
> 
> Il tuo ti ha dato una motivazione ma che tu non senti "vera", probabilmente è solo una patetica scusa per non doverti raccontare la verità. Non farti illusioni che ti ha lasciato perché ha scoperto di amarti, un uomo già sposato che lascia l'amante lo fa perché ne ha trovata un'altra... di amante.
> 
> Leggendo come descrivevi il tuo uomo, meticoloso, attento ai dettagli e a non lasciare traccia mi fa venire in mente un uomo abituato al tradimento, e al suo occultamente, un seriale insomma. Certo ben attento a non far mai trapelare nulla, chi ti dice che lui non avesse un'altra amante, oltre a te? Dopo quello che mi è successo ti dico non mi sento proprio di escludere nulla a questo mondo.



ha avuto un'altra storia clandestina circa dieci anni fa durata sei mesi.
Non è un seriale. Ha solo paura di essere scoperto. E' attento e meticoloso come dovrebbero essere tutti gli uomini che non vogliono essere scoperti.
Oltre a me non aveva nessuna... non aveva il tempo di averne un'altra.
Se poi ne ha conosciuta una che gli ha fatto cambiare idea su di me... mi ha lasciata per frequentare lei.
Ma in contemporanea, ci metterei entrambe le mani sul fuoco, non aveva nessuna.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, un motivo te l'ha dato per chiudere... pensa che a me è successo di peggio: sparito da un giorno all'altro, senza darmi nessuna spiegazione, zero e dopo quasi 3 anni.
> 
> Il tuo ti ha dato una motivazione ma che tu non senti "vera", probabilmente è solo una patetica scusa per non doverti raccontare la verità. Non farti illusioni che ti ha lasciato perché ha scoperto di amarti, un uomo già sposato che lascia l'amante lo fa perché ne ha trovata un'altra... di amante.
> 
> Leggendo come descrivevi il tuo uomo, meticoloso, attento ai dettagli e a non lasciare traccia mi fa venire in mente un uomo abituato al tradimento, e al suo occultamente, un seriale insomma. Certo ben attento a non far mai trapelare nulla, chi ti dice che lui non avesse un'altra amante, oltre a te? Dopo quello che mi è successo ti dico non mi sento proprio di escludere nulla a questo mondo.



Perdonami... io non ne sono capace (a parole... poi non so trovandomici), ma uno che mi sparisce addirittura senza dire nulla... non merita di passarla liscia. Lo avrei cercato e aspettatto per sputargli in faccia.
Da gran signora proprio


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> ha avuto un'altra storia clandestina circa dieci anni fa durata sei mesi.
> Non è un seriale. Ha solo paura di essere scoperto. E' attento e meticoloso come dovrebbero essere tutti gli uomini che non vogliono essere scoperti.
> Oltre a me non aveva nessuna... non aveva il tempo di averne un'altra.
> Se poi ne ha conosciuta una che gli ha fatto cambiare idea su di me... mi ha lasciata per frequentare lei.
> Ma in contemporanea, ci metterei entrambe le mani sul fuoco, non aveva nessuna.


Che uomo affascinante :facepalm:
Proprio un “ragiunat”* anche nelle relazioni.


*ragioniere


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che uomo affascinante :facepalm:
> Proprio un “ragiunat”* anche nelle relazioni.
> 
> 
> *ragioniere


In effetti sembra sia talmente abituato ad evitare di essere scoperto che non mi stupirei se fosse una cosa ben collaudata... ma siamo rassicurati che lui non ha mai storie in binario e allora...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti sembra sia talmente abituato ad evitare di essere scoperto che non mi stupirei se fosse una cosa ben collaudata... ma siamo rassicurati che lui non ha mai storie in binario e allora...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Che uomo affascinante :facepalm:
> Proprio un “ragiunat”* anche nelle relazioni.
> 
> 
> *ragioniere


Vi giuro che quando invece fate le professoresse mi fate ridere. Ma se accusate me di non conoscerlo, come vi erigete voi a sapienti se neanche lo avete mai guardato in Faccia?


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Vi giuro che quando invece fate le professoresse mi fate ridere. Ma se accusate me di non conoscerlo, come vi erigete voi a sapienti se neanche lo avete mai guardato in Faccia?


Tesoro tu lo hai sempre guardato in faccia e guarda cosa ti ha combinato... non siamo professoresse né maghe, solo avendo qualche anno in più abbiamo avuto tempo per fare esperienza, oltre ad aver letto decine di storie del genere in questo forum che esiste da anni... Se tu sei la mosca bianca, me ne rallegro, ma ricorda che chi è innamorato vede con la lente di ingrandimento, chi sta fuori ha il binocolo...si tratta di prospettiva.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Vi giuro che quando invece fate le professoresse mi fate ridere. Ma se accusate me di non conoscerlo, come vi erigete voi a sapienti se neanche lo avete mai guardato in Faccia?


L’hai descritto tu come uno meticoloso che programma e controlla ogni dettaglio che vedevi regolarmente sempre la stessa sera alla settimana, con la scusa del calcetto (chissà l’impegno a far apparire la roba sporca o a metterla in lavatrice autonomamente) e poi non so con quali altre scuse quando facevate tutte le altre cose. 

A me è sembrato un ragioniere del tradimento, la professione aiuta a pensarlo. 
Adesso avrà fatto i suoi conti. Coerente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tesoro tu lo hai sempre guardato in faccia e guarda cosa ti ha combinato... non siamo professoresse né maghe, solo avendo qualche anno in più abbiamo avuto tempo per fare esperienza, oltre ad aver letto decine di storie del genere in questo forum che esiste da anni... Se tu sei la mosca bianca, me ne rallegro, ma ricorda che chi è innamorato vede con la lente di ingrandimento, chi sta fuori ha il binocolo...si tratta di prospettiva.


Ho anche  io qualche anno in più na davvero mi sembra che il giudizio su quest’uomo sia eccessivo
Mah


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai descritto tu come uno meticoloso che programma e controlla ogni dettaglio che vedevi regolarmente sempre la stessa sera alla settimana, con la scusa del calcetto (chissà l’impegno a far apparire la roba sporca o a metterla in lavatrice autonomamente) e poi non so con quali altre scuse quando facevate tutte le altre cose.
> 
> A me è sembrato un ragioniere del tradimento, la professione aiuta a pensarlo.
> Adesso avrà fatto i suoi conti. Coerente.


Ma meno male che c’e Ancora qualcuno che è meticolosp nel tentare di non farsi sgamare
Meglio uno così di uno sprovveduto Che fa casini


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tesoro tu lo hai sempre guardato in faccia e guarda cosa ti ha combinato... non siamo professoresse né maghe, solo avendo qualche anno in più abbiamo avuto tempo per fare esperienza, oltre ad aver letto decine di storie del genere in questo forum che esiste da anni... Se tu sei la mosca bianca, me ne rallegro, ma ricorda che chi è innamorato vede con la lente di ingrandimento, chi sta fuori ha il binocolo...si tratta di prospettiva.


Ma cosa c’entra l’età scusa? Ho 43 anni mica 15! 
E anche se avete letto decine di storie, questo non vi da la certezza di saperle tutte. Le persone sono diverse, le storie sono diverse. Non si può sempre ragionare per stereotipi.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma meno male che c’e Ancora qualcuno che è meticolosp nel tentare di non farsi sgamare
> Meglio uno così di uno sprovveduto Che fa casini


Quoto!!!!
Esagerate e categoriche


----------



## lastregaseventitu (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai descritto tu come uno meticoloso che programma e controlla ogni dettaglio che vedevi regolarmente sempre la stessa sera alla settimana, con la scusa del calcetto (chissà l’impegno a far apparire la roba sporca o a metterla in lavatrice autonomamente) e poi non so con quali altre scuse quando facevate tutte le altre cose.
> 
> A me è sembrato un ragioniere del tradimento, la professione aiuta a pensarlo.
> Adesso avrà fatto i suoi conti. Coerente.


Non può semplicemente trattarsi di uno che sta attento a sbagliare il meno possibile per potersi conservare la libertà di tenersi l’amante?? No non può essere... deve per forza essere un traditore di professione, così avete deciso, amen


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho anche  io qualche anno in più na davvero mi sembra che il giudizio su quest’uomo sia eccessivo
> Mah


Ok vada che lui è preciso e non si fa sgamare, ma per essere proprio dalla parte della nostra amica, sarebbe meglio che la smettesse di vederlo sotto l'ottica del poverino. Lui ha deciso che non vuole rischiare e l'ha congedata. Per carità tutto nella norma, ma il giudizio, per prudente che sia, è che deve toglierselo dalla mente. Non lo si è condannato alla gogna, solo stigmatizzato come persona che pensa a ciò che gli conviene...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma meno male che c’e Ancora qualcuno che è meticolosp nel tentare di non farsi sgamare
> Meglio uno così di uno sprovveduto Che fa casini


Ma non ho detto che ha fatto male a evitare di farsi sgamare. Ho detto che è un ragiunat. Mica è una offesa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non può semplicemente trattarsi di uno che sta attento a sbagliare il meno possibile per potersi conservare la libertà di tenersi l’amante?? No non può essere... deve per forza essere un traditore di professione, così avete deciso, amen


Ho detto ragiunat. Il resto è interpretazione tua.


----------



## Mariben (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai descritto tu come uno meticoloso che programma e controlla ogni dettaglio che vedevi regolarmente sempre la stessa sera alla settimana, con la scusa del calcetto (chissà l’impegno a far apparire la roba sporca o a metterla in lavatrice autonomamente) e poi non so con quali altre scuse quando facevate tutte le altre cose.
> 
> A me è sembrato un ragioniere del tradimento, la professione aiuta a pensarlo.
> Adesso avrà fatto i suoi conti. Coerente.


Un amico è stato sgamato dalla moglie perché il fatto che si facesse la doccia prima di uscire in bici l' aveva un tantino insospettita.. Per dire.....


----------



## Mariben (19 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra l’età scusa? Ho 43 anni mica 15!
> E anche se avete letto decine di storie, questo non vi da la certezza di saperle tutte. Le persone sono diverse, le storie sono diverse. Non si può sempre ragionare per stereotipi.


Comunque sei tu che ti fai delle domande su di lui e il suo comportamento eh?

Se tutte le ipotesi che qui ti suggeriscono  non ti garbano , se lo conosci cosi bene e hai tanta fiducia in lui cosa ti si dovrebbe dire noi?.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok vada che lui è preciso e non si fa sgamare, ma per essere proprio dalla parte della nostra amica, sarebbe meglio che la smettesse di vederlo sotto l'ottica del poverino. Lui ha deciso che non vuole rischiare e l'ha congedata. Per carità tutto nella norma, ma il giudizio, per prudente che sia, è che deve toglierselo dalla mente. Non lo si è condannato alla gogna, solo stigmatizzato come persona che pensa a ciò che gli conviene...


Nessuno lo definisce poverino
E certo che lei deve toglierselo dalla testa
Contesto l’essere stronzo
Ha preservato quello che per lui è più importante per motivi che sa lui
Non se la sente di continuare. Le motivazioni possono essere molte. Può non volerle dire perché riguardano la moglie o la famiglia o altro .


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Un amico è stato sgamato dalla moglie perché il fatto che si facesse la doccia prima di uscire in bici l' aveva un tantino insospettita.. Per dire.....


Eh be. Avrebbe insospettito chiunque direi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno lo definisce poverino
> E certo che lei deve toglierselo dalla testa
> Contesto l’essere stronzo
> Ha preservato quello che per lui è più importante per motivi che sa lui
> Non se la sente di continuare. Le motivazioni possono essere molte. Può non volerle dire perché riguardano la moglie o la famiglia o altro .


Per me ha fatto pure bene eh


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ha fatto pure bene eh


Ma anche secondo me soprattutto se il problema fosse un eccessivo coinvolgimento 
Questo non vuol dire che non mi spiaccia per Strega e non la capissi


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche secondo me soprattutto se il problema fosse un eccessivo coinvolgimento
> Questo non vuol dire che non mi spiaccia per Strega e non la capissi


Naturalmente ma il fatto non è che lui abbia deciso per sé, ci sta tutto, ma che lo ha fatto bruscamente, in modo  sbrigativo e lasciandola  con la sensazione di essere scaricata... quindi non è il contesto che discuto ma il modo un po' becero, poi per carità, sarò io che pretendo tatto e gentilezza anche da un amante...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Naturalmente ma il fatto non è che lui abbia deciso per sé, ci sta tutto, ma che lo ha fatto bruscamente, in modo  sbrigativo e lasciandola  con la sensazione di essere scaricata... quindi non è il contesto che discuto ma il modo un po' becero, poi per carità, sarò io che pretendo tatto e gentilezza anche da un amante...


Sul modo possiamo essere d’sccordo
Ma si è parlato del fatto che fosse seriale, che di lei non importasse ecc ecc


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul modo possiamo essere d’sccordo
> Ma si è parlato del fatto che fosse seriale, che di lei non importasse ecc ecc


Che non le importasse di lei si e’ desunto proprio dal modo ..non dal fatto in se che fossero amanti


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul modo possiamo essere d’sccordo
> Ma si è parlato del fatto che fosse seriale, che di lei non importasse ecc ecc


Forse io sono cinica ma se gli fosse importato chiudeva la storia in modo più elegant, quanto al fatto che sia seriale, non posso asserirlo prove alla mano, ma dubito fortemente che sarà fedele in futuro. Cerco di spiegarmi, la facilità di intrattenere una storia, che ci viene raccontata come importante e continuativa non depone a favore di uno che ha  senso del rispetto del rapporto in corso (parliamo di fidanzati), ma di persona che non ha remore nello stare e mantenere situazioni che crede di saper gestire. Non voglio fare la saccente, ma se un uomo mi avesse lasciato in quella maniera avrei pensato che non era importante la durata e l'intensità del rapporto visto che ha potuto chiudere in  modo tanto "scaricante"  ma  molto auto conservativo...  Una spiegazione gentile, corretta, che dimostrava una cura verso il pregresso ci stava tutta eh !? Perciò ha mostrato la sensibilità del travertino, tutto qui, e uno del genere a mio avviso è difficile rimpiangerlo, anche con tutta la generosità di giudizio possibile. Poi chiaro non sono nella pelle di chi è stata scorticata, ma ormai penso sia giusto passare definitivamente oltre...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che non le importasse di lei si e’ desunto proprio dal modo ..non dal fatto in se che fossero amanti


Ecco per me non è così


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco per me non è così


Cazzarola.
C'è un fatto, in mezzo.
Che lui la ha lasciata in modo.... diciamo sbrigativo?

Perché e' tanto sensibile che dopo due anni di scopate non gli escono le parole????


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cazzarola.
> C'è un fatto, in mezzo.
> Che lui la ha lasciata in modo.... diciamo sbrigativo?
> 
> Perché e' tanto sensibile che dopo due anni di scopate non gli escono le parole????


Non lo so perchè non gli escono, e ho detto che il modo è sbagliato. Ma a volte un taglio netto aiuta a prendere una decisione che pesa prendere.
Io non lo conosco e non so cosa abbia nella testa.
Non ho elementi per dire che di lei non importa nulla.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco per me non è così


Posto che non si può mai sapere ..ma io sono convinta che tu non avresti troncato così , con il tuo sentire


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè non gli escono, e ho detto che il modo è sbagliato. Ma a volte un taglio netto aiuta a prendere una decisione che pesa prendere.
> Io non lo conosco e non so cosa abbia nella testa.
> Non ho elementi per dire che di lei non importa nulla.


Ma che vuol dire taglio netto?
Non sarebbe taglio netto trovare un modo per dirlo?

Così non dai un taglio netto alla storia.
Così seghi la persona che ti lasci dietro. Perché si deve sforzare a dare un significato diverso a un gesto inequivocabile? E' grandicello pure lui eh. Non è l'adolescente che non riesce a spiegare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che vuol dire taglio netto?
> Non sarebbe taglio netto trovare un modo per dirlo?
> 
> Così non dai un taglio netto alla storia.
> Così seghi la persona che ti lasci dietro. Perché si deve sforzare a dare un significato diverso a un gesto inequivocabile? E' grandicello pure lui eh. Non è l'adolescente che non riesce a spiegare.


Ho scritto 3 volte che il modo è stato discutibile
Metto in discussione questo, non abbiamo elementi, secondo me, per valutare quanto lei sia importante per lui nè che lui sia un seriale.


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

Scusate forse mi sono persa dei pezzi ma se uno ti dice che vuole che la storia extra finisca e già di x sé una spiegazione
E ovvio ha famiglia figli ed ha preferito così se poi fosse x i bimbi x la sua donna x soldi pace ha fatto la sua scelta 

Si tratta di storie extra ma che pretese ci sono?
Poi non significa che lui non provasse qualcosa x strega... 

Non so sarò io diversa ma davvero non comprendo


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so perchè non gli escono, e ho detto che il modo è sbagliato. Ma a volte un taglio netto aiuta a prendere una decisione che pesa prendere.
> Io non lo conosco e non so cosa abbia nella testa.
> Non ho elementi per dire che di lei non importa nulla.


Un taglio netto aiuta... ci sta, ma se non gli escono parole si può trovare un modo. Ovviamente noi abbiamo elementi esteriori, ma se si vuole c'è maniera di essere garbati.   Ad una mai conoscente arrivarono dei fiori da Interflora con un biglietto molto stringato "Grazie per tutto" e l'iniziale del nome... sarebbe stata una scelta non compromettente e almeno gentile.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un taglio netto aiuta... ci sta, ma se non gli escono parole si può trovare un modo. Ovviamente noi abbiamo elementi esteriori, ma se si vuole c'éè maniera di essere garbati.   Ad una mai conoscente arrivarono dei fiori da Interflora con un biglietto molto stringato "Grazie per tutto" e l'iniziale del nome... sarebbe stata una scelta non compromettente e almeno gentile.


Io gli avrei bruciato i fiori
una cosa da paraculi veri


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io gli avrei bruciato i fiori
> una cosa da paraculi veri


Da super paraculi 
Te li metto su x il sedere scemo


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto 3 volte che il modo è stato discutibile
> Metto in discussione questo, non abbiamo elementi, secondo me, per valutare quanto lei sia importante per lui nè che lui sia un seriale.


Che sia seriale o meno io non lo so: mi viene da dire che un seriale non si  "ferma" per due anni.

Il modo e' una forma: io tendo a credere che un minimo di forma  ( sto parlando di un minimo) segue la sostanza, se una sostanza c'è.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Da super paraculi
> Te li metto su x il sedere scemo


Quindi meglio fare ghosting?


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi meglio fare ghosting?


Per me. Non ha fatto ghosting se ho letto bene perché mi perdo dei pezzi le ha comunicato la decisione di chiudere 
Che essendo relazione extra non necessita x me si motivazioni l essere sposati lo è già di x sé 

Non è sparito dall oggi al. Domani come a volte accade
Le ha anche risposto che è cosi e che  vuole vederla 

Ma io voglio dire da amante non puoi pretendere no?
Io  Sono un po' bestiaccia forse non so...


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

Sono in treno in arrivo a Milano e proprio dietro me c'è una tizia al telefono che lamenta Dell amante stronzo dei trighi ecc . Mamma mia non c'è tregua

A me creava così tanto stress ed ero con marito lontano quindi meno sgamabile
per carità non lo ripeterei mai... Una vita assurda


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Naturalmente ma il fatto non è che lui abbia deciso per sé, ci sta tutto, ma che lo ha fatto bruscamente, in modo  sbrigativo e lasciandola  con la sensazione di essere scaricata... quindi non è il contesto che discuto ma il modo un po' becero, poi per carità, sarò io che pretendo tatto e gentilezza anche da un amante...



Alemeno su questo siamo d'accordo!


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un taglio netto aiuta... ci sta, ma se non gli escono parole si può trovare un modo. Ovviamente noi abbiamo elementi esteriori, ma se si vuole c'è maniera di essere garbati.   Ad una mai conoscente arrivarono dei fiori da Interflora con un biglietto molto stringato "Grazie per tutto" e l'iniziale del nome... sarebbe stata una scelta non compromettente e almeno gentile.



Ma figurati...non ha avuto il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi.... figurati se si sarebbe spinto a mandare i fiori...

Io ribadisco solo che per me non è stronzo...è stato codardo. Molto. e si è comportato da stronzo. Ma in questo frangente... non perchè lo sia.


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Ma scusate torniamo a monte, l'ha lasciata, lei le ha scritto e lui ha risposto confermando la chiusura... se i fiori sono da paraculo  ( dopo aver chiarito due volte che la storia era finita) vuol dire che doveva accontentarsi di quella spiegazione?! 
 Fatto 1) Lui per motivi suoi vuole chiudere definitivamente 
Fatto 2) risponde che è meglio così e comunque è quanto ha deciso.  
Lei ci è rimasta oggettivamente male... e questo è quanto.   
Insisto dicendo che poteva trovare un modo più elegante... voi che suggerite? un incontro in una tea room lontano da occhi indiscreti? Un ultimo appuntamento clandestino? Una spiegazione telefonica? 
 NO lui non la voleva più incontrare... per questo ho pensato che i fiori potevano essere solo un modo garbato.

(p.s. La famosa conoscente, giusto per raccontare per sommi capi i fatti, dopo aver rotto le scatole a manetta al suo ex amante, ed avergli creato anche il rischio di sgamo tardivo, si è vista recapitare i fiori... ed a quel punto ha capito che era inutile insistere. Poi ogni storia ha il suo iter...)   
Non sempre le amanti sono stronze, e non sempre gli amanti sono paraculi, ma spesso capita che lo si diventi perché le cose non vanno come una delle parti si aspetta...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che sia seriale o meno io non lo so: mi viene da dire che un seriale non si  "ferma" per due anni.
> 
> Il modo e' una forma: io tendo a credere che un minimo di forma  ( sto parlando di un minimo) segue la sostanza, se una sostanza c'è.



Io sto spiegando in tutte le salse che non è un seriale! ha avuto una storia in passato, dieci anni fa, e non escludo che ne avrà ancora in futuro... ma non è uno da una via l'altra.

Ho le prove di quello che dico... sono andata spesso a prenderlo in ufficio senza avvisarlo... mi sono presentata spesso dalle sue parti per pranzare con lui senza dirgli nulla... alla sera ci scrivevamo tutte le sere...
se hai un'altra devi pur avere il tempo di frequentarla... o no!?!?!?


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io sto spiegando in tutte le salse che non è un seriale! ha avuto una storia in passato, dieci anni fa, e non escludo che ne avrà ancora in futuro... ma non è uno da una via l'altra.  Ho le prove di quello che dico... sono andata spesso a prenderlo in ufficio senza avvisarlo... mi sono presentata spesso dalle sue parti per pranzare con lui senza dirgli nulla... alla sera ci scrivevamo tutte le sere... se hai un'altra devi pur avere il tempo di frequentarla... o no!?!?!?


  Allora non è un seriale, è un parallelo.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora non è un seriale, è un parallelo.



Ma no...non è soprattutto un parallelo!!!! ahahahahah


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma no...non è soprattutto un parallelo!!!! ahahahahah


  Con la sua famiglia lo era, potrebbe avere delle storie parallele seriali...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Con la sua famiglia lo era, potrebbe avere delle storie parallele seriali...



Spleen se non fosse che hai messo un avatar che mi piace da matti ti bannerei! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho le prove di quello che dico... sono andata spesso a prenderlo in ufficio senza avvisarlo... mi sono presentata spesso dalle sue parti per pranzare con lui senza dirgli nulla...


Allora più che altro mi sa che eri il suo incubo  

Scherzi a parte: perché tutta sta roba? A me non verrebbe di farlo.

Comunque: mi sa che è molto meglio evitare relazioni di questo tipo che non sono né carne ne' pesce.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora più che altro mi sa che eri il suo incubo
> 
> Scherzi a parte: perché tutta sta roba? A me non verrebbe di farlo.
> 
> Comunque: mi sa che è molto meglio evitare relazioni di questo tipo che non sono né carne ne' pesce.



Perchè a lui faceva piacere!
Se avessi notato del fastidio o se avessi percepito che non gli andava avrei smesso...
Era felice... e anche io!

Perchè non ti verrebbe di farlo? Se stai bene con una persona, anche in queste relazioni cerchi di ritagliarti più spazi possibili... accumuli energia positiva per quando non ci si può vedere


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè a lui faceva piacere!
> Se avessi notato del fastidio o se avessi percepito che non gli andava avrei smesso...
> Era felice... e anche io!
> 
> Perchè non ti verrebbe di farlo? Se stai bene con una persona, anche in queste relazioni cerchi di ritagliarti più spazi possibili... accumuli energia positiva per quando non ci si può vedere


Ma perché quello che descrivi era il comportamento che tenevo quando ero fidanzata.

Semplicemente ora non mi verrebbe neanche in mente tanto sbattimento, o tanta attesa di vedere una persona impegnata.


----------



## Mariben (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè a lui faceva piacere!
> Se avessi notato del fastidio o se avessi percepito che non gli andava avrei smesso...
> Era felice... e anche io!
> 
> Perchè non ti verrebbe di farlo? Se stai bene con una persona, anche in queste relazioni cerchi di ritagliarti più spazi possibili... accumuli energia positiva per quando non ci si può vedere


Mah ....
La mia storia, durata anni, era molto intensa a livello di frequentazione ( weekend, vacanze serate ecc) il tempo non ci bastava mai ma sebbene le sorprese gli avrebbero fatto piacere non mi sono mai sognata di metterlo in " imbarazzo " di rischiare lo sgamo.Col senno di poi, visto l' epilogo, farei uguale.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché quello che descrivi era il comportamento che tenevo quando ero fidanzata.
> 
> Semplicemente ora non mi verrebbe neanche in mente tanto sbattimento, o tanta attesa di vedere una persona impegnata.



Ma non capisco Foglia... ma a livello emotivo cosa cambia? se il coinvolgimento c'è, c'è.
Cosa c'entra il tipo di storia? 
Stavamo bene... e cercavamo di vederci il più possibile...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mah ....
> La mia storia, durata anni, era molto intensa a livello di frequentazione ( weekend, vacanze serate ecc) il tempo non ci bastava mai ma sebbene le sorprese gli avrebbero fatto piacere non mi sono mai sognata di metterlo in " imbarazzo " di rischiare lo sgamo.Col senno di poi, visto l' epilogo, farei uguale.



Ma non l'ho mai messo a rischio sgamo! ma stiamo scherzando? 
se l'ho fatto è perchè sapevo di poterlo fare!
ma quale imbarazzo???


----------



## Mariben (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho mai messo a rischio sgamo! ma stiamo scherzando?
> se l'ho fatto è perchè sapevo di poterlo fare!
> ma quale imbarazzo???


OK OK
E lui faceva altrettanto?
Non so davvero , non si capisce cosa vuoi , vorresti, ora. Stavate tanto bene , non si trattava solo di sesso, non rompevi ( io si eccome) non è stronzo, codardo ma si è comportato da tale nel metterti da parte.
Non ti capaciti delle motivazioni perché?
PS le " sorprese" tra amanti sono SEMPRE a rischo sgamo. Credimi


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma non capisco Foglia... ma a livello emotivo cosa cambia? se il coinvolgimento c'è, c'è.
> Cosa c'entra il tipo di storia?
> Stavamo bene... e cercavamo di vederci il più possibile...


Cosa cambia?
Cambia tutto.

In primo luogo, da fidanzata non mi facevo problemi per eventuali improvvisate, mentre con uno impegnato eviterei proprio queste forme di spontaneità.

E poi niente... Resta che farei in modo di non fare diventare centro cio' che per definizione è periferia. Senza sminuire la periferia. Però capisci che se fai diventare centro uno per cui non puoi essere altro che periferia, allora il tuo potenziale vantaggio di essere libera e senza uno a cui lavare le mutande in automatico si annulla. Capisco che non sia facile: quando hai sperimentato poi certi tipi di delusione, può bastare nulla per illudersi di avere trovato chi fa per noi. Ed è pure facile a quel punto trasformare le scopate extra in un familiare part time.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> OK OK
> E lui faceva altrettanto?
> Non so davvero , non si capisce cosa vuoi , vorresti, ora. Stavate tanto bene , non si trattava solo di sesso, non rompevi ( io si eccome) non è stronzo, codardo ma si è comportato da tale nel metterti da parte.
> Non ti capaciti delle motivazioni perché?
> PS le " sorprese" tra amanti sono SEMPRE a rischo sgamo. Credimi


E' questo il punto.
Rompevi?
Più che altro mi e' parso di capire che di fatto era lui a voler essere sempre con te. Ed è già diverso.
Tu l'importanza la hai capita dal fatto che poi aveva messo in gioco l' intangibilità della sua famiglia, ma non certo perché lo costringevi.
Fino al punto in cui si è fatto lui due domande sul perché tu fossi la sua meta preferita, e non una bolla. E' roba assai rara.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> OK OK
> E lui faceva altrettanto?
> Non so davvero , non si capisce cosa vuoi , vorresti, ora. Stavate tanto bene , non si trattava solo di sesso, non rompevi ( io si eccome) non è stronzo, codardo ma si è comportato da tale nel metterti da parte.
> Non ti capaciti delle motivazioni perché?
> PS le " sorprese" tra amanti sono SEMPRE a rischo sgamo. Credimi


La mia sorpresa si limitava ad avvisarlo quando ero in un punto fuori dal suo ufficio.
Eventualmente non avesse potuto, mi avrebbe avvisato che non poteva... o comunque se non mi avesse risposto lo avrei visto uscire con lei senza che loro potessero vedere me.
Non mi ha mai respinta o rimandata a casa.

A parte che sua moglie non è mai andata a prenderlo perchè non guida e non prende i mezzi pubblici perchè il tragitto per lei è troppo lungo

Lui a lavoro invece per evitare il traffico va con i mezzi e quindi raggiungermi in pausa era troppo complicato, mentre io sono in macchina e per me era più semplice andare da lui.

Ma ancora state a chiedermi cosa vorrei?

Adesso non vorrei proprio niente... avrei voluto che la chiudesse in maniera più dignitosa. Avrei voluto che fosse stato meno codardo e che mi avesse spiegato meglio perchè improvvisamente questa storia si è dovuta chiudere.
Non lo ha fatto... AMEN


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?
> Cambia tutto.
> 
> In primo luogo, da fidanzata non mi facevo problemi per eventuali improvvisate, mentre con uno impegnato eviterei proprio queste forme di spontaneità.
> ...


No foglia non mi trovi d'accordo...
Io quando amo per me non c'è periferia. C'è centro e basta.
E lo si coltiva come si può. In accordo con l'altro ovviamente.
Quindi il beneficio di non lavare le mutande non si annulla... 
Per me era una relazione...con dei limiti ma pur sempre una relazione. E ripeto...stavamo bene...non correvamo rischi...perchè non vederci il più possibile???


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma figurati...non ha avuto il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi.... figurati se si sarebbe spinto a mandare i fiori...
> 
> Io ribadisco solo che per me non è stronzo...è stato codardo. Molto. e si è comportato da stronzo. Ma in questo frangente... non perchè lo sia.


Ecco brava è stato godardo
Può aver avuto paura che avrebbe tentennato e poi non fosse riuscito a mantenere la decisione presa
Può essere tutto
Io per esempio preferirei una telefonata o un messaggio nel caso fossi mollata, così da avere il tempo di ammortizzare il colpo e non dare modo di avere reazioni che non voglio si vedano
Poi con il tempo si può parlarne
Ecco ho la fortuna di non aver mai interrotto rapporti, o di averlo fatto solo momentaneamente


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco brava è stato godardo
> Può aver avuto paura che avrebbe tentennato e poi non fosse riuscito a mantenere la decisione presa
> Può essere tutto
> Io per esempio preferirei una telefonata o un messaggio nel caso fossi mollata, così da avere il tempo di ammortizzare il colpo e non dare modo di avere reazioni che non voglio si vedano
> ...



Può aver avuto paura di non riuscire a rimanere sulla sua decisione o semplicemente si è voluto evitare di darmi una mazzata da vicino.
Più facile far male senza guardare negli occhi...


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No foglia non mi trovi d'accordo...
> Io quando amo per me non c'è periferia. C'è centro e basta.



Ti stavo dicendo esattamente la stessa cosa. Per te era centro.
Per lui periferia.

Se ti va bene così vedrai che avrai la fila di sostituti pronti alla ricerca della propria importanza.


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> La mia sorpresa si limitava ad avvisarlo quando ero in un punto fuori dal suo ufficio.
> Eventualmente non avesse potuto, mi avrebbe avvisato che non poteva... o comunque se non mi avesse risposto lo avrei visto uscire con lei senza che loro potessero vedere me.
> Non mi ha mai respinta o rimandata a casa.
> 
> ...


Ma si è chiusa perché ha scelto altro punto ma è così complicato da capire? Non è che dici di no ma Sei un filo pressante?

Ha scelto altro e altro. Sai cosa è punto... Io penso che tu sia innamorata persa se  non  si capirebbe ste pretese
Gli innamorati Non sono lucidi si sa...


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No foglia non mi trovi d'accordo... Io quando amo per me non c'è periferia. C'è centro e basta. E lo si coltiva come si può. In accordo con l'altro ovviamente. Quindi il beneficio di non lavare le mutande non si annulla...  Per me era una relazione...con dei limiti ma pur sempre una relazione. E ripeto...stavamo bene...non correvamo rischi...perchè non vederci il più possibile???


  Non c'è delusione più grande di chi tradisce le - TUE - aspettative. Quello che secondo me a te non passa è che lui ne avesse altre di aspettative, non coincidenti con le tue, (e lo ha dimostrato). Non discuto il sentimento, il coinvolgimento, quello che ti ha detto, quello che non ti ha detto, le sue parole o altro, queste cose non fanno sostanza alla situazione in cui ti trovi, la sostanza è che ti arrovelli da giorni per trovare pace ad una sua decisione che per quanto tu e noi si possa definire maleducata, ignava, priva di tatto o quant' altro è una sua detrminazione. Una decisione che ti sta spingengo fuori dalla sua vita, anche se tu non lo stai accettando.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè a lui faceva piacere!
> Se avessi notato del fastidio o se avessi percepito che non gli andava avrei smesso...
> Era felice... e anche io!
> 
> Perchè non ti verrebbe di farlo? Se stai bene con una persona, anche in queste relazioni cerchi di ritagliarti più spazi possibili... accumuli energia positiva per quando non ci si può vedere


Io non farei mai sorprese e probabilmente non mi farebbe piacere riceverne


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti stavo dicendo esattamente la stessa cosa. Per te era centro.
> Per lui periferia.
> 
> Se ti va bene così vedrai che avrai la fila di sostituti pronti alla ricerca della propria importanza.


A me il dubbio che la periferia stesse diventando centro e quindi è stato meglio per lui chiudere, non me lo toglie nessuno.

Ad ogni modo adesso poco conta.
sono passate due settimane, è evidente che può vivere senza di me tranquillamente.
Me ne sto facendo una ragione, peggio per lui a quel punto se più avanti dovesse ricordarsi che esisto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> *A me il dubbio che la periferia stesse diventando centro e quindi è stato meglio per lui chiudere, non me lo toglie nessuno.*
> 
> Ad ogni modo adesso poco conta.
> sono passate due settimane, è evidente che può vivere senza di me tranquillamente.
> Me ne sto facendo una ragione, peggio per lui a quel punto se più avanti dovesse ricordarsi che esisto


Stessa cosa che penso io e se fosse così ha fatto benissimo (resta ovviamente il mio dispiacere per il tuo stare male)
Che possa vivere senza di te direi meno male. Lo vorresti uno che non può vivere senza di te?
E anche tu a quanto pare puoi vivere senza di lui
Quello che senti tu lo sai tu, lui sa quello che sente lui


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> A me il dubbio che la periferia stesse diventando centro e quindi è stato meglio per lui chiudere, non me lo toglie nessuno.
> 
> Ad ogni modo adesso poco conta.
> sono passate due settimane, è evidente che può vivere senza di me tranquillamente.
> Me ne sto facendo una ragione, peggio per lui a quel punto se più avanti dovesse ricordarsi che esisto


La periferia non solo e' rimasta periferia.

Ma è stata pure lasciata con modalità sub urbane.

Questa e' realtà.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che penso io e se fosse così ha fatto benissimo (resta ovviamente il mio dispiacere per il tuo stare male)
> Che possa vivere senza di te direi meno male. Lo vorresti uno che non può vivere senza di te?
> E anche tu a quanto pare puoi vivere senza di lui
> Quello che senti tu lo sai tu, lui sa quello che sente lui




Sul può vivere senza di me ovviamente stavo estremizzando.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La periferia non solo e' rimasta periferia.
> 
> Ma è stata pure lasciata con modalità sub urbane.
> 
> Questa e' realtà.


Per quanto mi riguarda, la motivazione più convincente è che la periferia stesse diventando troppo centro per uno che invece volesse che restasse periferia.
Su questo sono irremovibile.
Potrebbe smentirmi solo lui. Guardandomi ovviamente in faccia.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che penso io e se fosse così ha fatto benissimo (resta ovviamente il mio dispiacere per il tuo stare male)
> Che possa vivere senza di te direi meno male. Lo vorresti uno che non può vivere senza di te?
> E anche tu a quanto pare puoi vivere senza di lui
> Quello che senti tu lo sai tu, lui sa quello che sente lui


Ma ragazze, ma...
Parliamo di fantasia o cosa? Chiedo scusa eh.
Se poi ogni buzzurro diventa il sensibilone dal cuore tenero tenero non so che dire davvero! Oh 

Realtà e fatti.

Uno che ti lascia senza neppure guardarti in faccia mentre lo fa.
Uno che hai frequentato per due anni.

Vabbè.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, la motivazione più convincente è che la periferia stesse diventando troppo centro per uno che invece volesse che restasse periferia.
> Su questo sono irremovibile.
> Potrebbe smentirmi solo lui. Guardandomi ovviamente in faccia.


E vabbè, dai. Crediamoci.


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, la motivazione più convincente è che la periferia stesse diventando troppo centro per uno che invece volesse che restasse periferia. Su questo sono irremovibile. Potrebbe smentirmi solo lui. Guardandomi ovviamente in faccia.


  Cambia qualcosa dal lato pratico?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ragazze, ma...
> Parliamo di fantasia o cosa? Chiedo scusa eh.
> Se poi ogni buzzurro diventa i*l sensibilone dal cuore tenero tener*o non so che dire davvero! Oh
> 
> ...


Dove l'ho scritto?
secondo grassetto: sul modo siamo d'accordo
Non siamo d'accordo su quello che potrebbe provare


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa dal lato pratico?


Credo soltanto che vedere al di là una persona risoluta, e comunque dispiaciuta, aiuti a farsene una ragione. Ma siccome di là il pensiero è di avere meno impicci possibile (ivi semplicemente compreso quello di guardare in faccia la sofferenza altrui), finito l'interesse, semplicemente passata la festa. Ha capito che per lei non era un party, e conseguentemente evita rompimenti vari, non da ultimo il pensiero che ad assecondare pie illusioni di "seconde famiglie"  (responsabilità di Strega questa, ma evidentemente mai smentita visto che tutto andava a gonfie vele, improvvisate comprese) si crea non poca sofferenza.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché quello che descrivi era il comportamento che tenevo quando ero fidanzata.
> 
> Semplicemente ora non mi verrebbe neanche in mente tanto sbattimento, o tanta attesa di vedere una persona impegnata.


Tu, Strega e Francisca avete situazioni analoghe. Separate con figli. Avete affrontato la fine di un matrimonio, non senza dolore. Vi siete ricostruite una vita e avete trovato un nuovo equilibrio. Siete tranquille. Uomini in casa non ne volete.

Per te uomo = sbattimento 

Sposato o meno per frequentare una persona dovresti averlo. Se trovassi uno che vive lo stesso all'opposto probabilmente non vi vedreste mai (per te sarebbe ideale vedersi il mercoledi pomeriggio, per lui un venerdi mattina, e simili). Se ti dicesse in faccia "guarda bella io son stato sposato e di averne una in casa proprio non se ne parla" non credo ti farebbe fare i salti di gioia, ti smorzerebbe subito (almeno credo).

Strega ha detto che l'unica cosa che le mancava era il sesso, Francisca non mi ricordo.
Sia Francisca che Strega han avuto un periodo che lui voleva lasciare la moglie (per andare a vivere con loro?!? voleva lasciare a parole, nei fatti niente è stato fatto) e loro han detto no per vari motivi (vedi topic di [MENTION=7604]francisca[/MENTION]). 

Il periodo da fidanzati è necessario per approfondire una conoscenza. Certo che sto periodo sia da amante e che ci sia una donna all'oscuro di tutto non credo sia qualcosa a cui uno/a aspira. Tu single, puoi vivere da fidanzato, l'altro no. Non è che il non libero torna a casa da mamma e papà, torna dal coniuge.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa dal lato pratico?


E' una specie di cuscino emotivo. Fa meno male. Questo cambia credo


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto?
> secondo grassetto: sul modo siamo d'accordo
> Non siamo d'accordo su quello che potrebbe provare


Ma chissenefrega di cosa prova uno che si comporta da schifo! Ma poi..  Cosa credi possa provare? Non è che forma e sostanza siano universi così lontani. Cosa prova? Prova che l'obiettivo è di tutelare non solo interessi più che comprensibili, ma anche che con le persone che non servono più e' più comodo fare come si fa con la carta igienica.
Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma chissenefrega di cosa prova uno che si comporta da schifo! Ma poi..  Cosa credi possa provare? Non è che forma e sostanza siano universi così lontani. Cosa prova? Prova che l'obiettivo è di tutelare non solo interessi più che comprensibili, ma anche che con le persone che non servono più e' più comodo fare come si fa con la carta igienica.
> Per me.


Ecco, per me no 
A parte che addirittura comportarsi da schifo mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu, Strega e Francisca avete situazioni analoghe. Separate con figli. Avete affrontato la fine di un matrimonio, non senza dolore. Vi siete ricostruite una vita e avete trovato un nuovo equilibrio. Siete tranquille. Uomini in casa non ne volete.
> 
> Per te uomo = sbattimento
> 
> ...


Uomo = sbattimento  senz'altro, per me, in termini di impegno e di tempo. Per dire, se avessi un figlio già grande maggiorenne e vaccinato sarebbe diverso anche il tempo e le energie.
Vale a dire che ne deve valere la pena.
Poi e' un bilanciamento.
Per ora il non fare sesso con un altro e' un peso relativo.
Pesa sulla bilancia sinceramente di più non avere una relazione sia pure leggera, ma continuativa.
Credi che un uomo sposato abbia in testa le mie stesse cose? No, ovvio.
Credi che uno scapolo impenitente abbia in testa le mie stesse cose? No anche qui  
Credi che le possa avere il single di ritorno? Come cercare una pepita in una miniera esaurita.

E' proprio la forma mentis. Alla mia età il ... facciamo 95%? Bene. Si vuole semplicemente scaricare, e poco importa che siano i coglioni, o la mente. Non si vuole relazionare in maniera continuativa senza progetti.

Cambia tanto, nella mia prospettiva.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco, per me no
> A parte che addirittura comportarsi da schifo mi sembra eccessivo


Da schifo effettivamente e' una esagerazione.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa dal lato pratico?



No... e l'ho già detto che non cambia nulla.

Ho solo la mia idea...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo soltanto che vedere al di là una persona risoluta, e comunque dispiaciuta, aiuti a farsene una ragione. Ma siccome di là il pensiero è di avere meno impicci possibile (ivi semplicemente compreso quello di guardare in faccia la sofferenza altrui), finito l'interesse, semplicemente passata la festa. Ha capito che per lei non era un party, e conseguentemente evita rompimenti vari, non da ultimo il pensiero che ad assecondare pie illusioni di "seconde famiglie"  (responsabilità di Strega questa, ma evidentemente mai smentita visto che tutto andava a gonfie vele, improvvisate comprese) si crea non poca sofferenza.



Mi dispiace ma l'interesse non finisce da oggi a domani... si spegne più o meno velocemente ma non dalla sera alla mattina.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu, Strega e Francisca avete situazioni analoghe. Separate con figli. Avete affrontato la fine di un matrimonio, non senza dolore. Vi siete ricostruite una vita e avete trovato un nuovo equilibrio. Siete tranquille. Uomini in casa non ne volete.
> 
> Per te uomo = sbattimento
> 
> ...


Non sto contestando che mi abbia lasciato. Sto contestando che non mi ha spiegato le motivazioni...penso di averlo scritto almeno duecento volte.
E per l'ennesima volta lo dico... non accetto come risposte: non ti deve niente, sei la periferia, non sei la moglie e similari.
Sono innanzitutto una donna che ha allietato i tuoi momenti bui per due anni. Tiri fuori i coglioni, mi guardi in faccia e mi dici, me ne vado perchè mi fai schifo ormai, piuttosto!


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma l'interesse non finisce da oggi a domani... si spegne più o meno velocemente ma non dalla sera alla mattina.


Dipende a cosa e' rivolto l'interesse, come sempre.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende a cosa e' rivolto l'interesse, come sempre.



QUALUNQUE interesse.
Se è emotivo, non si spegne in due giorni
Se è sessuale, non si spegne in due giorni.
una che ti piace al punto di scoparla continuativamente per due anni, non smette di piacerti in un week end.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> QUALUNQUE interesse.
> Se è emotivo, non si spegne in due giorni
> Se è sessuale, non si spegne in due giorni.
> una che ti piace al punto di scoparla continuativamente per due anni, non smette di piacerti in un week end.


O semplicemente ti piace prima scopare extra, e il resto. (la persona) trovasi a contorno.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> O semplicemente ti piace prima scopare extra, e il resto. (la persona) trovasi a contorno.


Mah...io se dovessi scopare extra non terrei sempre lo stesso per due anni... cambierei repentinamente


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mah...io se dovessi scopare extra non terrei sempre lo stesso per due anni... cambierei repentinamente


Tu.
Lui magari era comodo e abitudinario.


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> QUALUNQUE interesse.
> Se è emotivo, non si spegne in due giorni
> Se è sessuale, non si spegne in due giorni.
> una che ti piace al punto di scoparla continuativamente per due anni, non smette di piacerti in un week end.


Strega nessuno ha detto questo ma cosa c entra 
Anche davabti a tutto questo ha preferito altro 
Magari anzi sicuramente gli. Piaci ancira ma cosa conta?  con la moglie sta bene magari le mancava magari ha capito che ciò che tiene è quello 
E raro che si lasci qualcuno x un amante qui nel Forum siamo in due e parlo x me io ero un po'  Infelice un. Po' frustrata ma ho trovato un uomo che scusami,Non potevo farmi scappare... Se no Anche x ottimo Sesso forse avrei retto se in casa avessi avuto un minimo di più ma noi non trombavamo neppure... 
Due amici. 

Insomma poi di uomini che lascino le mogli ne conosco un paio... Non sono in grado reggono situazione assurde pur di non mollare 

Poi magari scopano fuori 

Magari tornerà o magari no 
Ma tanto tu volevi solo essere amante che può avere il suo perché ma magari lui no 


Tu avevi il bello poche rotture e rapporto leggero da amante 

Lui a casa doveva inventarsi la qualunque.... Sai che palle


----------



## Moni (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mah...io se dovessi scopare extra non terrei sempre lo stesso per due anni... cambierei repentinamente


Uomo è!


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

"Maso rispose che le più si trovavano in Berlinzone, terra de' Baschi, in una contrada che si chiamava Bengodi, nella quale si legano le vigne con le salsicce e avevasi un'oca a denaio e un papero giunta; ed eravi una montagna tutta di formaggio parmigiano grattugiato, sopra la quale stavan genti che niuna altra cosa facevan che far maccheroni e raviuoli e cuocergli in brodo di capponi, e poi gli gittavan quindi giù, e chi più ne pigliava più se n'aveva; e ivi presso correva un fiumicel di vernaccia, della migliore che mai si bevve, senza avervi entro gocciola d'acqua".


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Ma vogliamo dire che fondamentalmente quando due si lasciano, anche a seguito di un tradimento, la percentuale che sia per l'amante o per una eventuale convivenza con lei/lui ha una percentuale decimale?
Raramente si lascia per l'amante, spesso ci si separa per sopravvenute impossibilità di continuare dopo il tradimento, insomma è più l'accaduto che crea scompiglio che il soggetto della tresca.
E spesso i soggetti sono più di uno ... 
Perciò sperare che una persona lasci per l'amante è un progetto molto arduo.
Ecco perché quando si lascia l'amante si presta cura che non se ne accorga la persona con la quale si vive e non quella della trasgressione...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Potrebbe smentirmi solo lui. Guardandomi ovviamente in faccia.


..
[video=youtube;4URxUmtPDqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4URxUmtPDqo[/video]


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo dire che fondamentalmente quando due si lasciano, anche a seguito di un tradimento, la percentuale che sia per l'amante o per una eventuale convivenza con lei/lui ha una percentuale decimale?
> Raramente si lascia per l'amante, spesso ci si separa per sopravvenute impossibilità di continuare dopo il tradimento, insomma è più l'accaduto che crea scompiglio che il soggetto della tresca.
> E spesso i soggetti sono più di uno ...
> Perciò sperare che una persona lasci per l'amante è un progetto molto arduo.
> Ecco perché quando si lascia l'amante si presta cura che non se ne accorga la persona con la quale si vive e non quella della trasgressione...



sapere che il mio ex marito fa parte di quella percentuale decimale mi fa sentire così "fortunata" :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> [video=youtube;4URxUmtPDqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4URxUmtPDqo[/video]


Glielo ha pure esplicitato eh, che non ha nemmeno voglia di inventarsi una palla.


----------



## Mariben (20 Dicembre 2018)

Conosci la teoria triangolare dell' amore di sternberg?
Secondo la sua teoria la vostra relazione era basata su un solo lato del triangolo 
Passione.
Niente progettualità.

Niente intimità. 
 Solo passione , che da sola non tiene, Semplicente.
Forse per questo lui non ha ritenuto di doverti nessuna spiegazione.
Tu,con il tuo " non rompere" gli hai comunicato che valeva anche per te.
E che non c' era nulla da dire .
Quel " tesoro, non è il caso."
La dice tutta. Secondo me.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

*grazie a tutti*

Perfetto.
Grazie a tutti, tolgo le tende, mi siete stati tutti a vostro modo "utili", concedetemi il termine.
Buone feste
Bea


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Grazie a tutti, tolgo le tende, mi siete stati tutti a vostro modo "utili", concedetemi il termine.
> Buone feste
> Bea


puoi anche restare eh

A volte siamo anche divertenti


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Grazie a tutti, tolgo le tende, mi siete stati tutti a vostro modo "utili", concedetemi il termine.
> Buone feste
> Bea


...
[video=youtube;P1wb9IampzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1wb9IampzE[/video]


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> puoi anche restare eh
> 
> A volte siamo anche divertenti



Grazie sei molto carina...
ma non credo di poter essere utile a qualcuno visto che a quanto pare non sono capace neanche di aiutare me stessa.
Ho le allucinazioni, sono stata di fianco ad un uomo che mi dite non essere quello che credevo...
penso di dover recuperare me stessa... poi magari tornerò


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;P1wb9IampzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1wb9IampzE[/video]



Sei veramente stupido!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Sei veramente stupido!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quando facevo il chierichetto la cantavo sempre in chiesa

A volte da solo, alla messa delle 18 dei giorni feriali.. con 4 o 5 vecchiette .. e il prete che poverino sembrava triste

Eravamo tutti molto soli.. 

Ho ricordi molto strani di questa canzone, belli anche.. (insomma belli, si fa x dire..)


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando facevo il chierichetto la cantavo sempre in chiesa
> 
> A volte da solo, alla messa delle 18 dei giorni feriali.. con 4 o 5 vecchiette .. e il prete che poverino sembrava triste
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Grazie a tutti, tolgo le tende, mi siete stati tutti a vostro modo "utili", concedetemi il termine.
> Buone feste
> Bea



Auguroni ma non siamo un resort, resta fin che ti pare, questo è una associazione critica e costruttiva a scopo risolvente... 
:uhoh: magari non risolve, ma cerca di chiarire e alleggerire :up: e puoi diventare a tua volta una che dà il suo contributo...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Auguroni ma non siamo un resort, resta fin che ti pare, questo è una associazione critica e costruttiva a scopo risolvente...
> :uhoh: magari non risolve, ma cerca di chiarire e alleggerire :up: e puoi diventare a tua volta una che dà il suo contributo...


Devi anche aggiungere che qualche volta si tromba anche .. però non diciamolo forte, che poi la gente si illude..


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Grazie a tutti, tolgo le tende, mi siete stati tutti a vostro modo "utili", concedetemi il termine.
> Buone feste
> Bea


Questo a volte è un luogo  "pesante". Più volte sono stata tentata di andarmene e... Più volte alla fine sono rimasta.
Di ogni parola che dico, va da sé che devi pigliare il buono per te.
Sono un po' la regina delle tradite (non sono... Così mi sento) adoro in certe situazioni mostrare il lato cinico di me. Tienilo in testa, se ti dovesse capitare di leggermi ancora


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche secondo me soprattutto se il problema fosse un eccessivo coinvolgimento
> Questo non vuol dire che non mi spiaccia per Strega e non la capissi


Anch’io.
Però dico dall’inizio che lui non le DOVEVA niente. Sarebbe stato assai gradito. 
[video=youtube;d5CFNgqdy5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5CFNgqdy5I[/video]

Se fossi qui con me questa sera
Sarei felice e tu lo sai.
Starebbe meglio anche la luna, 
Ora piu' piccola che mai.
Farei anche a meno dell nostalgia
Che da lontano
Torna a portrmi via
Del nostro amore solo una scia
Che il tempo poi cancellera'
E nulla sopravvivera'.

Non ti scordar mai di me, 
Di ogni mia abitudine, 
In fondo siamo stati insieme
E non e' solo un piccolo particolare.
Non ti scordar mai di me, 
Dell piu' incantevole fiaba
Che abbia mai scritto
Un lieto fine era previsto e assai gradito.

Forse e' anche stata un po' colpa mia
Credere fosse per l'eternita'.
A volte tutto un po' si consuma, 
Senza preavviso se ne va.

Non ti scordar mai di me, 
Di ogni mia abitudine, 
In fondo siamo stati insieme
E non e' solo un piccolo particolare.
Non ti scordar mai di me, 
Dell piu' incantevole fiaba
Che abbia mai scritto, 
Un lieto fine era previsto e assai gradito.

Non ti scordar... 
Non ti scordat... 

Non ti scordar mai di me, 
Di ogni mia abitudine, 
In fondo siamo stati insieme
E non e' solo un picolo particolare.
Non ti scordat mai di me
Della piu' incantevole fiaba
Che abbia mai scritto, 
Un lieto fine era previsto e assai gradito


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> La mia sorpresa si limitava ad avvisarlo quando ero in un punto fuori dal suo ufficio.
> Eventualmente non avesse potuto, mi avrebbe avvisato che non poteva... o comunque se non mi avesse risposto lo avrei visto uscire con lei senza che loro potessero vedere me.
> Non mi ha mai respinta o rimandata a casa.
> 
> ...


Per me vuoi che non chiuda.
Diglielo. Manda “a fondo perduto” (per usare un linguaggio bancario) messaggi nostalgici e romantici di momenti condivisi. E vedi. Incontrarti per sentirti “rognare ” (indipendentemente dal fatto che tu lo voglia fare o no) non ne ha voglia. Contestualmente dimostra (se non ci sono stati eventi eclatanti) il bisogno di “resistere”. Però devi accettare il rischio di sentirti respinta. Ma concretamente non potrebbe andare peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu.
> Lui magari era comodo e abitudinario.


Guarda che tu sei troppo sulla difensiva e non provi nemmeno a cercare l’uva e nemmeno altra frutta perché hai deciso che ormai o è marcia o piena di antiparassitari tossici, ma rischi di restare senza vitamine.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vuoi che non chiuda.
> Diglielo. Manda “a fondo perduto” (per usare un linguaggio bancario) messaggi nostalgici e romantici di momenti condivisi. E vedi. Incontrarti per sentirti “rognare ” (indipendentemente dal fatto che tu lo voglia fare o no) non ne ha voglia. Contestualmente dimostra (se non ci sono stati eventi eclatanti) il bisogno di “resistere”. Però devi accettare il rischio di sentirti respinta. Ma concretamente non potrebbe andare peggio.



No mi dispiace.
Con tutto l'amore che provo, ho una dignità.
Mi ha lasciata, ho provato a chiedere di vederlo, mi ha detto di no.
Va bene così.
Starò male un pò più tempo probabilmente, ma poco importa... ormai ci ho fatto il callo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devi anche aggiungere che qualche volta si tromba anche .. però non diciamolo forte, che poi la gente si illude..


C’è pure chi si è sposato tra gli utenti.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che tu sei troppo sulla difensiva e non provi nemmeno a cercare l’uva e nemmeno altra frutta perché hai deciso che ormai o è marcia o piena di antiparassitari tossici, ma rischi di restare senza vitamine.


Ma lo so, e ti dirò di più: oramai sono tossica io!  

Che ci devo fare?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No mi dispiace.
> Con tutto l'amore che provo, ho una dignità.
> Mi ha lasciata, ho provato a chiedere di vederlo, mi ha detto di no.
> Va bene così.
> Starò male un pò più tempo probabilmente, ma poco importa... ormai ci ho fatto il callo


Ma va là... nelle relazioni l’orgoglio fa solo danni. 
Dove metti la dignità con uno che ti ha visto senza mutande? Non è una offesa. Ma metaforicamente non si dice “che vuoi ancora? Che mi tiri giù le mutande?” Allora, PER ME, scrivere dei messaggi in cui gli dici che pensi a quella volta (romantica) e poi a quella volta (che avete riso insieme) e a quella volta (in cui morivate dalla voglia) non fa perdere proprio nessuna dignità. Esplicita solo quello che è stato bello insieme.
Fidati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo so, e ti dirò di più: oramai sono tossica io!
> 
> Che ci devo fare?


Ancora un po’ di...disintossicazione.
Però non esagerare nel proiettare sugli altri la tua visione di relazioni solo cialtrone.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là... nelle relazioni l’orgoglio fa solo danni.
> Dove metti la dignità con uno che ti ha visto senza mutande? Non è una offesa. Ma metaforicamente non si dice “che vuoi ancora? Che mi tiri giù le mutande?” Allora, PER ME, scrivere dei messaggi in cui gli dici che pensi a quella volta (romantica) e poi a quella volta (che avete riso insieme) e a quella volta (in cui morivate dalla voglia) non fa perdere proprio nessuna dignità. Esplicita solo quello che è stato bello insieme.
> Fidati.



E' troppo presto per ottenere il risultato di cui parli.
Adesso sarebbe un "ma allora non hai capito che è finita? ma cosa scrivi ancora?"


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ancora un po’ di...disintossicazione.
> Però non esagerare nel proiettare sugli altri la tua visione di relazioni solo cialtrone.


Si... Però l'amante di strega mi pare uno che e' meglio perdere che ritrovare. Sarò pure prevenuta, però...


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> No mi dispiace.
> Con tutto l'amore che provo, ho una dignità.
> Mi ha lasciata, ho provato a chiedere di vederlo, mi ha detto di no.
> Va bene così.
> Starò male un pò più tempo probabilmente, ma poco importa... ormai ci ho fatto il callo


Alla fine mi pare che tu stia già meno male di quando sei entrata, la consapevolezza a volte è liberatoria.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> E' troppo presto per ottenere il risultato di cui parli.
> Adesso sarebbe un "ma allora non hai capito che è finita? ma cosa scrivi ancora?"


Perché ti rispondi da sola?
Queste si chiamano aspettative negative o anche profezie autoavveranti.
Che cosa rischi con messaggi romantici? Il silenzio? Ce l’hai già. Una risposta “per favore, basta”? E allora? Cosa puoi ottenere? ...pensaci.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine mi pare che tu stia già meno male di quando sei entrata, la consapevolezza a volte è liberatoria.



sto sicuramente meno male.
ma sono ancora lontanissima da come vorrei stare


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si... Però l'amante di strega mi pare uno che e' meglio perdere che ritrovare. Sarò pure prevenuta, però...


Perché? Le dava quello che lei voleva. Magari i limiti posti da lei gli hanno anche fatto pensare che lei investisse poco.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti rispondi da sola?
> Queste si chiamano aspettative negative o anche profezie autoavveranti.
> Che cosa rischi con messaggi romantici? Il silenzio? C’è l’hai già. Una risposta “per favore, basta”? E allora? Cosa puoi ottenere? ...pensaci.



Non ce la faccio...
Meglio di no


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

[video=youtube;NRwLQ77o9lE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRwLQ77o9lE[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio...
> Meglio di no


Se è davvero così, lo capisci benissimo.
Io lo farei.
Da giovane non lo fatto e adesso...mi sono mangiata fino ai gomiti.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Le dava quello che lei voleva. Magari i limiti posti da lei gli hanno anche fatto pensare che lei investisse poco.



Non solo lo ha pensato, lo sapeva per certo. Sono stata chiara con lui dal primo momento così come lui con me.
L'ho convinto a non fare cavolate impulsive quando voleva andar via da casa...
Quale momento migliore per approfittare se avessi voluto portarlo a me?

E sì, mi dava decisamente quello che volevo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio...
> Meglio di no


Di cosa hai paura.
Al peggio? Ti lascia. L’ha già fatto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è davvero così, lo capisci benissimo.
> Io lo farei.
> Da giovane non lo fatto e adesso...mi sono mangiata fino ai gomiti.



In questo momento storico non reggerei un ulteriore rifiuto o silenzio...
Continuo il mio percorso...
La nostalgia se ha provato davvero qualcosa la starà provando anche lui..e se non si è fatto vivo vuol dire che sta bene così


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di cosa hai paura.
> Al peggio? Ti lascia. L’ha già fatto.



Si sentirebbe assillato...
otterrei l'effetto contrario.
Pensi che se avesse voglia di tornare avrebbe bisogno che gli suoni il campanello nelle orecchie?
Figurati


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è davvero così, lo capisci benissimo.
> Io lo farei.
> Da giovane non lo fatto e adesso...mi sono mangiata fino ai gomiti.


Si ma immagino non ci fosserto questi presupposti, dubito fosse uno che stava con un'altra e frequentava anche te...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Si sentirebbe assillato...
> otterrei l'effetto contrario.
> Pensi che se avesse voglia di tornare avrebbe bisogno che gli suoni il campanello nelle orecchie?
> Figurati


Contrario a cosa? TI HA GIÀ LASCIATO, se non te ne sei accorta. L’ultimo scambio è stata la richiesta di un incontro che sembrava l’O.K. corral. Puoi lasciargli dei pensieri felici.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si ma immagino non ci fosserto questi presupposti, dubito fosse uno che stava con un'altra e frequentava anche te...


Veramente ne aveva 10 e io pensavo di essere quella con meno chance. Invece poi...mi ha detto...
Lasciamo stare che arrivò alle spalle :mexican::carneval:


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Contrario a cosa? TI HA GIÀ LASCIATO, se non te ne sei accorta. L’ultimo scambio è stata la richiesta di un incontro che sembrava l’O.K. corral. Puoi lasciargli dei pensieri felici.



L'effetto contrario rispetto al risvegliare pensieri felici.
LO SO CHE MI HA LASCIATA!
Otterrei un infastidimento e basta.
Se ha voluto andare non mi vuole più, qualunque sia la ragione.

Ripeto, è troppo presto. La vedrebbe come una supplica e non apprezzerebbe.


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ne aveva 10 e io pensavo di essere quella con meno chance. Invece poi...mi ha detto...
> Lasciamo stare che arrivò alle spalle :mexican::carneval:


Va beh allora qui si tratta di "strategia dell'aspettativa" ...  :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> L'effetto contrario rispetto al risvegliare pensieri felici.
> LO SO CHE MI HA LASCIATA!
> Otterrei un infastidimento e basta.
> Se ha voluto andare non mi vuole più, qualunque sia la ragione.
> ...


Allora perché ti lamenti da 100 pagine?
Ti ripeto che non hai NULLA da perdere e, per la mia minima casistica, funziona.
Quello che provi si esprime in una parola: FIFA, anzi due:FIFA BLU.
Però se non lo fai te ne pentirai.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mah...io se dovessi scopare extra non terrei sempre lo stesso per due anni... cambierei repentinamente


Perché?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è pure chi si è sposato tra gli utenti.


Si


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh allora qui si tratta di "strategia dell'aspettativa" ...  :rotfl:


Ma è come chi non dà un esame per paura di essere bocciato, ma non dandolo viene bocciato. :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Le dava quello che lei voleva. Magari i limiti posti da lei gli hanno anche fatto pensare che lei investisse poco.


Ma mica dico di no. E' andata fino a che e' andata. Lei si meravigliava di come lui ha chiuso la storia, e francamente secondo me come la ha chiusa dice molto. Avrebbe detto molto anche se non fosse stato sposato, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si


Altri che non so?


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è come chi non dà un esame per paura di essere bocciato, ma non dandolo viene bocciato. :facepalm:


Parlavo di te ... :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo a volte è un luogo  "pesante". Più volte sono stata tentata di andarmene e... Più volte alla fine sono rimasta.
> Di ogni parola che dico, va da sé che devi pigliare il buono per te.
> Sono un po' la regina delle tradite (non sono... Così mi sento) adoro in certe situazioni mostrare il lato cinico di me. Tienilo in testa, se ti dovesse capitare di leggermi ancora


È pesante se hai ancora qualcosa da risolvere, altrimenti è  interessante.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora perché ti lamenti da 100 pagine?
> Ti ripeto che non hai NULLA da perdere e, per la mia minima casistica, funziona.
> Quello che provi si esprime in una parola: FIFA, anzi due:FIFA BLU.
> Però se non lo fai te ne pentirai.



Non mi pento di nulla Brunetta...
ho veramente fatto tutto per lui. Se c'è una cosa che non potrò mai rimproverarmi è questa.
Adesso direi che eventualmente starebbe a lui.

Mi lamento perchè sto male! Ma star male non vuol dire andare ancora a rompere le scatole a lui.
Ripeto, ho una dignità. Adesso sarebbe solo un "poveretta sta ancora pensando a me".
Anche no, grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Parlavo di te ... :carneval:


È quello che ho fatto, vero. 
L’ho sbagliato.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?



Perchè diventerebbe routine.
Se devo trasgredire mi prendo più che posso


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È pesante se hai ancora qualcosa da risolvere, altrimenti è  interessante.


Per quanto si risolva, non so come dire: gli "effetti" riecheggiano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non mi pento di nulla Brunetta...
> ho veramente fatto tutto per lui. Se c'è una cosa che non potrò mai rimproverarmi è questa.
> Adesso direi che eventualmente starebbe a lui.
> 
> ...


Mica è una partita a tennis.
Metti la dignità nel nulla, come gli uomini che la ripongono con cura nella vagina della moglie.
Perché saresti Una poveretta? Invece essere una che voleva essere solo la donna del martedì e se ne frega di lui ti va bene.
Non hai niente da perdere. Prova. Chi mi ha dato retta mi ringrazia ancora a distanza di anni.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica è una partita a tennis.
> Metti la dignità nel nulla, come gli uomini che la ripongono con cura nella vagina della moglie.
> Perché saresti Una poveretta? Invece essere una che voleva essere solo la donna del martedì e se ne frega di lui ti va bene.
> Non hai niente da perdere. Prova. Chi mi ha dato retta mi ringrazia ancora a distanza di anni.



Ho scelto io di essere la donna del martedì.
Come adesso scelgo di lasciarlo andare se è quello che vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ho scelto io di essere la donna del martedì.
> Come adesso scelgo di lasciarlo andare se è quello che vuole.


Allora prepara il sale o lo zucchero a velo per quando ti mangerai le mani.
Ultima cosa si lascia pensando di poter perdere qualcosa, se si fa ricordare quanto era bello, non viene lasciato. Funziona con il panettone, la coca cola e ...le persone.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altri che non so?


Non credo, io sono fermo a due..


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora prepara il sale o lo zucchero a velo per quando ti mangerai le mani.
> Ultima cosa si lascia pensando di poter perdere qualcosa, se si fa ricordare quanto era bello, non viene lasciato. Funziona con il panettone, la coca cola e ...le persone.



Non mi mangerò le mani.
Non saprò più nulla di lui...
quindi per me è "semplicemente" finita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non mi pento di nulla Brunetta...
> ho veramente fatto tutto per lui. Se c'è una cosa che non potrò mai rimproverarmi è questa.
> Adesso direi che eventualmente starebbe a lui.
> 
> ...


se ti fossiizzi è parli sempre di lui starai sempre peggio.
In queste pagine hai fatto molte considerazioni è il momento di staccarsi ed occupare la mente con altro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non mi mangerò le mani.
> Non saprò più nulla di lui...
> quindi per me è "semplicemente" finita.


Allora va bene così. Ci hai fatto scrivere più di mille post inutilmente?


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ti fossiizzi è parli sempre di lui starai sempre peggio.
> In queste pagine hai fatto molte considerazioni è il momento di staccarsi ed occupare la mente con altro.


Quoto, bisogna saper voltare pagina a volte.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per quanto si risolva, non so come dire: gli "effetti" riecheggiano


A me non più, ma sono in un'altra fase mi sa.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè diventerebbe routine.
> Se devo trasgredire mi prendo più che posso


Non devi mica solo trasgredire.
A parer mio per un uomo non è quello che interessa di più


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora va bene così. Ci hai fatto scrivere più di mille post inutilmente?



Perchè inutilmente?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non mi mangerò le mani.
> Non saprò più nulla di lui...
> quindi per me è "semplicemente" finita.


Ok, non finisce semplicemente.
È molto difficile finire, accettare di non vedere più colui con cui hai condiviso la tua intimità per due anni, tollerare la sofferenza.
Ci vuole  tempo.
E un modo per sfogare il dolore.
Fosse facile.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non devi mica solo trasgredire.
> A parer mio per un uomo non è quello che interessa di più



E cos'è?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora va bene così. Ci hai fatto scrivere più di mille post inutilmente?


è che noi non possiamo risolvere niente. Se una storia si è chiusa bisogna rassegnarsi.
Tutti post che erano come una strada senza uscita, si torna indietro e si prende altra via.
Minchiuzza oggi mi sento quasi zen


----------



## lastregaseventitu (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, non finisce semplicemente.
> È molto difficile finire, accettare di non vedere più colui con cui hai condiviso la tua intimità per due anni, tollerare la sofferenza.
> Ci vuole  tempo.
> E un modo per sfogare il dolore.
> Fosse facile.



E' massacrante.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me non più, ma sono in un'altra fase mi sa.


E' bestiale come alcune storie  (che peraltro non assomigliano per nulla alla mia) attivino parti di me evidentemente non sopite. Boh


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uomo = sbattimento  senz'altro, per me, in termini di impegno e di tempo. Per dire, se avessi un figlio già grande maggiorenne e vaccinato sarebbe diverso anche il tempo e le energie.
> Vale a dire che ne deve valere la pena.
> Poi e' un bilanciamento.
> Per ora il non fare sesso con un altro e' un peso relativo.
> ...


Ma anche se non avessi figli. Quel tempo occupato da loro potresti occuparlo in mille altri modi appaganti non a rischio di beccarsi una tegola in testa. Condivido il pensiero finale riguardo il non volere un relazione continuativa senza progetti, ma il dirsi "non ti voglio fra le palle (a casa mia)" è una pre-idea. Quando poi te la vivi, se stai veramente bene con l'altro/a non ti basterà passarci insieme 3, 4 ore ogni tanto. Il progetto deve nascere insieme, perchè ciò avvenga deve crearsi un NOI, perchè questo avvenga devi per forza metterti in gioco, frequentare una persona. Altrimenti ti innamori di un tuo amico/a, di qualcuno che già è presente da tempo nella tua vita da tempo.
Io non so, anche in matrimoni davvero in crisi, se sia possibile creare con un altro/a un NOI quando a casa ne hai un altro, che sia anche "noi andiamo a fare la spesa in X negozio", "noi ogni domenica andiamo fuori con XX". Parlo proprio di organizzazione mentale di una persona che tradisce.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non sto contestando che mi abbia lasciato. Sto contestando che non mi ha spiegato le motivazioni...penso di averlo scritto almeno duecento volte.
> E per l'ennesima volta lo dico... non accetto come risposte: non ti deve niente, sei la periferia, non sei la moglie e similari.
> Sono innanzitutto una donna che ha allietato i tuoi momenti bui per due anni. Tiri fuori i coglioni, mi guardi in faccia e mi dici, me ne vado perchè mi fai schifo ormai, piuttosto!


Si è capito benissimo. 
Io credo la discussione sia andata avanti esprimendo pensieri e considerazioni perchè alla fine non è che ci sia altro da dire più di quanto già esposto. 
Personalmente ho scoperto in questo forum che l'amante ha un suo "manuale d'uso": _Il ruolo di amante, istruzioni per essere una brava amante_ cosa che mi ha lasciato parecchio  e in altri topic ben prima del tuo arrivo ho scritto che trovo inappropriata la parola "ruolo". Dunque capisco benissimo che non accetti risposte come _non ti deve niente, sei la periferia, non sei la moglie e similari_. Tu hai avuto un rapporto con quest'uomo, l'hai vissuto e vorresti una risposta umana, è chiaro.
Su questo nessuno può dire niente.


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma anche se non avessi figli. Quel tempo occupato da loro potresti occuparlo in mille altri modi appaganti non a rischio di beccarsi una tegola in testa. Condivido il pensiero finale riguardo il non volere un relazione continuativa senza progetti, ma il dirsi "non ti voglio fra le palle (a casa mia)" è una pre-idea. Quando poi te la vivi, se stai veramente bene con l'altro/a non ti basterà passarci insieme 3, 4 ore ogni tanto. Il progetto deve nascere insieme, perchè ciò avvenga deve crearsi un NOI, perchè questo avvenga devi per forza metterti in gioco, frequentare una persona. Altrimenti ti innamori di un tuo amico/a, di qualcuno che già è presente da tempo nella tua vita da tempo.
> Io non so, anche in matrimoni davvero in crisi, se sia possibile creare con un altro/a un NOI quando a casa ne hai un altro, che sia anche "noi andiamo a fare la spesa in X negozio", "noi ogni domenica andiamo fuori con XX". Parlo proprio di organizzazione mentale di una persona che tradisce.



Io credo che una relazione con una persona sposata vada presa per quello che è: vuoi o non vuoi questa parentesi  (che parentesi sono comunque tutte le relazioni) collocata al di fuori della realtà  (ed è qui che c'è la peculiarità della relazione clandestina). Per cui (per venire alla tua domanda) il NOI esiste all'interno di quella parentesi scollata dalla realtà. Ma non è reale. Di reale ci sono due persone che ogni tanto si vedono, ma non possono ragionare per  "noi". In tutta franchezza, non ci starei insieme due anni. Perché non è un progetto che manca  (non mi interesserebbe) ma è proprio un insieme di libertà reciproca. Io poi vabbè.... E' vera la tendenza che mi faceva notare  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  di vedere inchiappettate un po' ovunque, in fatto di uomini.
Però ragazzi... A leggere di uno che manco ti saluta dopo due anni insieme... Francamente mi cascano le braccia.
Poi esiste di ben peggio, e ben lo so.
Però non è che il meno peggio sia di gran consolazione.


----------



## Rosarose (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che una relazione con una persona sposata vada presa per quello che è: vuoi o non vuoi questa parentesi  (che parentesi sono comunque tutte le relazioni) collocata al di fuori della realtà  (ed è qui che c'è la peculiarità della relazione clandestina). Per cui (per venire alla tua domanda) il NOI esiste all'interno di quella parentesi scollata dalla realtà. Ma non è reale. Di reale ci sono due persone che ogni tanto si vedono, ma non possono ragionare per  "noi". In tutta franchezza, non ci starei insieme due anni. Perché non è un progetto che manca  (non mi interesserebbe) ma è proprio un insieme di libertà reciproca. Io poi vabbè.... E' vera la tendenza che mi faceva notare  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  di vedere inchiappettate un po' ovunque, in fatto di uomini.
> Però ragazzi... A leggere di uno che manco ti saluta dopo due anni insieme... Francamente mi cascano le braccia.
> Poi esiste di ben peggio, e ben lo so.
> Però non è che il meno peggio sia di gran consolazione.


Per me esistono le persone e le relazioni sono fatte dalle persone, se questo signore non ha trovato il tempo, il coraggio, ha valutato che per lui era più facile-comodo, dare per telefono una spiegazione sbrigativa, dice molto del tipo di persona che è. Secondo me anche se fosse stato single non sarebbe stato diverso, se avesse voluto chiudere, avrebbe chiuso con la stessa mancanza di delicatezza.
Per quanto clandestina una storia che dura da due anni con costanza con momenti non solo circoscritti alla Camera da letto è una relazione a tutti gli effetti....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Perchè inutilmente?


Ti va bene così come è andata.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che una relazione con una persona sposata vada presa per quello che è: vuoi o non vuoi questa parentesi  (che parentesi sono comunque tutte le relazioni) collocata al di fuori della realtà  (ed è qui che c'è la peculiarità della relazione clandestina). Per cui (per venire alla tua domanda) il NOI esiste all'interno di quella parentesi scollata dalla realtà. Ma non è reale. Di reale ci sono due persone che ogni tanto si vedono, ma non possono ragionare per  "noi". In tutta franchezza, non ci starei insieme due anni. Perché non è un progetto che manca  (non mi interesserebbe) ma è proprio un insieme di libertà reciproca. Io poi vabbè.... E' vera la tendenza che mi faceva notare  @_Brunetta_  di vedere inchiappettate un po' ovunque, in fatto di uomini.
> Però ragazzi... A leggere di uno che manco ti saluta dopo due anni insieme... Francamente mi cascano le braccia.
> Poi esiste di ben peggio, e ben lo so.
> Però non è che il meno peggio sia di gran consolazione.


Ma non è che a 15, 20, 30 anni sia diverso. Comunque non si sa come va. E finché non si progetta, non si comprano la casa e i mobili, non si è fidanzati, non si è un NOI, si è due che vedono come va.
Non è che non essere fidanzati sia da buttare via.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che una relazione con una persona sposata vada presa per quello che è: vuoi o non vuoi questa parentesi  (che parentesi sono comunque tutte le relazioni) collocata al di fuori della realtà  (ed è qui che c'è la peculiarità della relazione clandestina). Per cui (per venire alla tua domanda) il NOI esiste all'interno di quella parentesi scollata dalla realtà. Ma non è reale. Di reale ci sono due persone che ogni tanto si vedono, ma non possono ragionare per  "noi". In tutta franchezza, non ci starei insieme due anni. Perché non è un progetto che manca  (non mi interesserebbe) ma è proprio un insieme di libertà reciproca. Io poi vabbè.... E' vera la tendenza che mi faceva notare  @_Brunetta_  di vedere inchiappettate un po' ovunque, in fatto di uomini.
> Però ragazzi... A leggere di uno che manco ti saluta dopo due anni insieme... Francamente mi cascano le braccia.
> Poi esiste di ben peggio, e ben lo so.
> Però non è che il meno peggio sia di gran consolazione.


Le storie che vengono raccontante qui non sono certo felici, dunque nessuno credo leggendo dica "oh che uomo", "oh che donna". Se una persona sta bene col coniuge o anche l'amante di certo non arriva in questo sito.
Mi pareva @_perplesso_ tempo fa avesse scritto che chi arriva qui sta già scrivendo l'epilogo di qualcosa.
Riguardo quanto scrivi in apertura concordo pienamente con te. Però mi ha colpito, sia sentito direttamente che letto nel forum, sentire parlare di lasciare riferito ad una amante: mi ha lasciato, ho lasciato.
E' una frequentazione. Se da te non posso avere altro che qualche ora la sera una volta a settimana e qualche ritaglio d'ora quando puoi te.. mi viene più da dire che lasci o perdi quel che rappresenta quella persona per te. 
E si aprono più strade. Quel che ho interpretato io è che non basta una disponibile, si vuole che questa creda all'amore (nonostante una scelta di chiusura di rapporto con la legittima non sia stata mai vagliata). La differenza sta in come ti guarda lei. Nel rapporto ufficiale potrebbe non mancare il sesso, sicuramente non manca l'affetto, non manca avere qualcuno che fa la sua parte accudente (il lavo, stiro, passo la ramazza...) e non credo la questione principale sia nell'avere una tipa vestita non in tutoni da casa (un uomo che vive da anni con una donna non è che è così pirla da non vedere e capire certe cose), ma dopo anni non so quanti si guardino ancora con desiderio. Ecco è sentire che quel qualcuno ti guarda in un modo diverso da tutti. Non sei più il marito, il figlio, il padre, il lavoratore ma sei desiderio (lo stesso, sempre in certi casi, potrebbe valere al femminile). E tu stesso non vuoi essere altro che quello.

EDIT: x Strega non mi sto riferendo a te, si fa per chiacchera sulla tematica


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Insomma ritorniamo a ciò che muove il cielo e le altre stelle... il desiderio, perfino il desiderare il desiderio.
Quella sensazione di extrasistole che prende quando ci si avvia verso qualcosa che risveglia entusiasmi sopiti.
Capita anche che non importi il soggetto ma la contingenza o la circostanza che ha permesso accadesse... col tempo anche quello può diventare la solita brace, ma all'inizio è sempre un incendio che per il gran calore non ci fa distinguere bene cosa stia bruciando...



,


----------



## Marjanna (20 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma ritorniamo a ciò che muove il cielo e le altre stelle... il desiderio, perfino il desiderare il desiderio.
> Quella sensazione di extrasistole che prende quando ci si avvia verso qualcosa che risveglia entusiasmi sopiti.
> Capita anche che non importi il soggetto ma la contingenza o la circostanza che ha permesso accadesse... col tempo anche quello può diventare la solita brace, ma all'inizio è sempre un incendio che per il gran calore non ci fa distinguere bene cosa stia bruciando...


Ovvio :up:
Ma non credo che molti siano coscienti di tutto questo. Dirselo sarebbe rischiare di dirsi anche ho tradito e dell'altro manco mi frega più di tanto, mi frega di quel che sento io.
Poi ti dirò io visto quanto vissuto sarei anche felice che di poter credere di aver condiviso dei sentimenti veri, tra due persone, e non il risultato di un vuoto relazionale.


----------



## Dina74 (21 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io sto spiegando in tutte le salse che non è un seriale! ha avuto una storia in passato, dieci anni fa, e non escludo che ne avrà ancora in futuro... ma non è uno da una via l'altra.
> 
> Ho le prove di quello che dico... sono andata spesso a prenderlo in ufficio senza avvisarlo... mi sono presentata spesso dalle sue parti per pranzare con lui senza dirgli nulla... alla sera ci scrivevamo tutte le sere...
> se hai un'altra devi pur avere il tempo di frequentarla... o no!?!?!?


Se già avuto una storia prima ne sono due ...in serie. Il fatto che nn l'hai beccato non vuol dire nulla. Può essere tutto. Può essere che sia una seriale prudente. Inizia una storia...Se la vive e quando finisce chiude. Sta un Po fermo e quando trova quella 'adatta' ricomincia. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

A volte, e lo dico pensando a quante volte è stato raccontato in questo forum, tendiamo a vedere nella persona che abbiamo frequentato, la sua scelta verso di noi come qualitativamente apprezzabile. 
Intendo che non vogliamo credere che possa aver provato con altre quello che ha provato con noi.  Non ne sto facendo esempio specifico ma statistica, si è sempre convinti che con noi sia stata una storia diversa, particolare, unica... fa parte della voglia di necessaria autostima che ci evita di svalutare una realtà che diversamente si presenterebbe deludente, magari ripensandoci, anche nel pregresso.
Qualunque cosa si possa credere, una reazione che ci ferisce o ci sorprende in modo negativo porta al pensiero "lo ha potuto fare, quindi è anche così..."


----------



## Foglia (21 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per me esistono le persone e le relazioni sono fatte dalle persone, se questo signore non ha trovato il tempo, il coraggio, ha valutato che per lui era più facile-comodo, dare per telefono una spiegazione sbrigativa, dice molto del tipo di persona che è. Secondo me anche se fosse stato single non sarebbe stato diverso, se avesse voluto chiudere, avrebbe chiuso con la stessa mancanza di delicatezza.
> Per quanto clandestina una storia che dura da due anni con costanza con momenti non solo circoscritti alla Camera da letto è una relazione a tutti gli effetti....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ah ma senza dubbio esistono pure i single che si fanno fantasmi, non lo mettevo in discussione  
L'ho già detto: ci sono anche gli sposati che  "escono a comprare le sigarette", e non fanno più ritorno, per cui....


----------



## Foglia (21 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che a 15, 20, 30 anni sia diverso. Comunque non si sa come va. E finché non si progetta, non si comprano la casa e i mobili, non si è fidanzati, non si è un NOI, si è due che vedono come va.
> Non è che non essere fidanzati sia da buttare via.


Già la parola  "fidanzato" alla mia età mi farebbe venire l'orticaria. 
Questo lo quoto.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Ma l'amante di @lastrega ancora non si è fatto vivo? Dopo le vacanze di Natale torna vedrai... Mi sono persa dei passaggi forse


----------



## lastregaseventitu (21 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma l'amante di @lastrega ancora non si è fatto vivo? Dopo le vacanze di Natale torna vedrai... Mi sono persa dei passaggi forse



Sarà morto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scherzi a parte...con la stessa determinazione con cui l'ho difeso, vi dico che non tornerà.

Se torna, vuol dire che ho sbagliato anche a difenderlo perchè non lo conosco come credo.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah ma senza dubbio esistono pure i single che si fanno fantasmi, non lo mettevo in discussione
> L'ho già detto: ci sono anche gli sposati che  "escono a comprare le sigarette", e non fanno più ritorno, per cui....



Quelli sono della categoria... qualunque cosa pur di non affrontare la partner !:matto::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (21 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Sarà morto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte...con la stessa determinazione con cui l'ho difeso, vi dico che non tornerà.
> 
> Se torna, vuol dire che ho sbagliato anche a difenderlo perchè non lo conosco come credo.


Attenta ad esprimere giudizi o propositi su una persona a cui sei ancora così "legata".....l'inversione a U è spesso dietro l'angolo. Non dico che sia necessariamente un male, anzi, ma giusto per non dare troppa corda ad i soloni deil forum


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Attenta ad esprimere giudizi o propositi su una persona a cui sei ancora così "legata".....l'inversione a U è spesso dietro l'angolo. Non dico che sia necessariamente un male, anzi, ma giusto per non dare troppa corda ad i soloni deil forum


Speriamo non sia un'inversione a U in autostrada


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Speriamo non sia un'inversione a U in autostrada


Tanto lei non lo vuole più.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto lei non lo vuole più.


Me lo auguro e glielo auguro...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (22 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Attenta ad esprimere giudizi o propositi su una persona a cui sei ancora così "legata".....l'inversione a U è spesso dietro l'angolo. Non dico che sia necessariamente un male, anzi, ma giusto per non dare troppa corda ad i soloni deil forum


Non ho capito Ermik...


----------



## lastregaseventitu (22 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto lei non lo vuole più.


Chi lo ha detto che non lo voglio più?


----------



## patroclo (22 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Non ho capito Ermik...


Nel senso che a parole sembri molto decisa a non avere ripensamenti e ritorni di fiamma, ma spesso per "ammmmmorreeee" si ritorna sui propri passi.


----------



## Bruja (22 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Chi lo ha detto che non lo voglio più?


... ah ecco avevamo capito male :facepalm:


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Nel senso che a parole sembri molto decisa a non avere ripensamenti e ritorni di fiamma, ma spesso per "ammmmmorreeee" si ritorna sui propri passi.


La storpiatura è proprio necessaria?


----------



## Rose1994 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Lastrega può toglierselo dalla testa solo se lui la lascia una seconda volta, allora inizierà a non volerlo più.
È la prima volta che si lasciano, quando lui tornerà andranno a letto di nuovo e al culmine di nuovo del loro idillio lui la lascerà di nuovo, e lei SPERO capirà che è inutile perdere tempo con lui


----------



## lastregaseventitu (22 Dicembre 2018)

*Sapete una cosa?*

In questi giorni sto pensando tanto a cosa farei se tornasse... stamattina mi sono svegliata talmente arrabbiata con lui, per il fatto che dopo tutto il tempo passato insieme non ha neanche la curiosità di sapere come sto... che non credo di avere la stessa certezza nell’affermare che lo riprenderei se tornasse. 
Ma tanto il problema non si pone, non tornerà


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> In questi giorni sto pensando tanto a cosa farei se tornasse... stamattina mi sono svegliata talmente arrabbiata con lui, per il fatto che dopo tutto il tempo passato insieme non ha neanche la curiosità di sapere come sto... che non credo di avere la stessa certezza nell’affermare che lo riprenderei se tornasse.
> Ma tanto il problema non si pone, non tornerà


A sentirti mi vengono in mente quelli che comprano un biglietto della lotteria anche se “tanto non vinceranno mai”,
sperando nella botta di culo, ma dichiarando il contrario in modo da potersi dire poi un “lo sapevo” consolatorio.

Fare pronostici sul nulla non serve mai a niente. Soprattutto ti rallentano inutilmente perché non ti permettono di concentrarti solo su te stessa e sulla tua ripresa.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (22 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> A sentirti mi vengono in mente quelli che comprano un biglietto della lotteria anche se “tanto non vinceranno mai”,
> sperando nella botta di culo, ma dichiarando il contrario in modo da potersi dire poi un “lo sapevo” consolatorio.
> 
> Fare pronostici sul nulla non serve mai a niente. Soprattutto ti rallentano inutilmente perché non ti permettono di concentrarti solo su te stessa e sulla tua ripresa.



Ma guarda non hai capito proprio niente invece...


----------



## Marjanna (22 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma guarda non hai capito proprio niente invece...


Io ho capito che tu dall'inizio "tenevi le redini" vivendo questa relazione come dovrebbe essere amante/uomo sposato, che ti andava bene, tanto da essere tu a frenare lui le volte che ti ha parlato di lasciare la moglie (ti ha parlato, non ha fatto niente e avendolo tu frenato hai visto questa realtà, hai vissuto questo).
Hai vissuto tutto nel modo indicato dal manuale della perfetta amante. 
Però dici di essertene innamorata (se ci si innamora si entra in un territorio dove c'è il rischio di soffrire), e ora al suo abbandono, provi un senso di ingratitudine per il modo in cui è sparito, non per essere sparito.
Ma ora, leggendo quanto affermi, te ne sei fatta una ragione e sei più tranquilla. Sbaglio?


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Ma guarda non hai capito proprio niente invece...


Sarà!


----------



## patroclo (23 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La storpiatura è proprio necessaria?


no


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho capito che tu dall'inizio "tenevi le redini" vivendo questa relazione come dovrebbe essere amante/uomo sposato, che ti andava bene, tanto da essere tu a frenare lui le volte che ti ha parlato di lasciare la moglie (ti ha parlato, non ha fatto niente e avendolo tu frenato hai visto questa realtà, hai vissuto questo).
> Hai vissuto tutto nel modo indicato dal manuale della perfetta amante.
> Però dici di essertene innamorata (se ci si innamora si entra in un territorio dove c'è il rischio di soffrire), e ora al suo abbandono, provi un senso di ingratitudine per il modo in cui è sparito, non per essere sparito.
> Ma ora, leggendo quanto affermi, te ne sei fatta una ragione e sei più tranquilla. Sbaglio?


Lui ha parlato di lasciare sua moglie recentemente... non verso l’inizio della storia. Ed io, pur essendone innamorato gli ho fatto capire che il suo posto era in famiglia. 
Marjanna io sono stata l’amante perfetta dall’inizio alla fine... da quando non ne ero innamorata a quando è successo fino a quando poi mi ha lasciata. E si può dire che sono anche la ex amante perfetta. Perché anche se non mi ha dato una spiegazione PER ME soddisfacente, oltre ad un’unica volta in cui ho chiesto di vederlo per parlarne non gli ho mai più rotto le scatole. 
Adesso si, me ne sto facendo una ragione... soprattutto vedendo che dopo  settimane non sente neanche l’esigenza di sapere se sono viva o morta. Ha deciso, ha chiuso, e non tornerà indietro. Io non sto facendo nulla... sto solo prendendo atto. 
Grazie comunque... più o meno avevi capito tutta la storia


----------



## Mariben (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui ha parlato di lasciare sua moglie recentemente... non verso l’inizio della storia. Ed io, pur essendone innamorato gli ho fatto capire che il suo posto era in famiglia.
> Marjanna io sono stata l’amante perfetta dall’inizio alla fine... da quando non ne ero innamorata a quando è successo fino a quando poi mi ha lasciata. E si può dire che sono anche la ex amante perfetta. Perché anche se non mi ha dato una spiegazione PER ME soddisfacente, oltre ad un’unica volta in cui ho chiesto di vederlo per parlarne non gli ho mai più rotto le scatole.
> Adesso si, me ne sto facendo una ragione... soprattutto vedendo che dopo  settimane non sente neanche l’esigenza di sapere se sono viva o morta. Ha deciso, ha chiuso, e non tornerà indietro. Io non sto facendo nulla... sto solo prendendo atto.
> Grazie comunque... più o meno avevi capito tutta la storia


 Sono stata tutt'altro che l' amante perfetta 
Ho cercato di rompere il meno possibile ma era palese la mia sofferenza e insofferenza , salvo i primissimi mesi e finché ero impegnata pure io.
Ero, e sono, innamorata di lui  non riuscivo a stare più nell'ombra.Per questo l' avevo lasciato motivando la mia scelta e " intimandolo" di farsi vivo , eventualmente, da libero.
L' ho fatto per me , nessuna strategia o ricatto.A lui è servito per capire e scegliere.per se.
3 mesi di silenzio .
Questo per dire ; sei sicura che lui non abbia percepito la tua sofferenza,?che neghi anche a te stessa secondo me.
Difficile essere l' amante perfetta se si è innamorati e non è vero che tu avevi le redini della storia o non sarebbe finita. Non cosi.
Non credi?


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui ha parlato di lasciare sua moglie recentemente... non verso l’inizio della storia. Ed io, pur essendone innamorato gli ho fatto capire che il suo posto era in famiglia.
> Marjanna io sono stata l’amante perfetta dall’inizio alla fine... da quando non ne ero innamorata a quando è successo fino a quando poi mi ha lasciata. E si può dire che sono anche la ex amante perfetta. Perché anche se non mi ha dato una spiegazione PER ME soddisfacente, oltre ad un’unica volta in cui ho chiesto di vederlo per parlarne non gli ho mai più rotto le scatole.
> Adesso si, me ne sto facendo una ragione... soprattutto vedendo che dopo  settimane non sente neanche l’esigenza di sapere se sono viva o morta. Ha deciso, ha chiuso, e non tornerà indietro. Io non sto facendo nulla... sto solo prendendo atto.
> Grazie comunque... più o meno avevi capito tutta la storia


Mi pare comunque che sia la cosa più sensata da farsi. Non mi stupisce in ogni caso che non ti chiami per informarsi su come stai: quello probabilmente non lo farei nemmeno io, al suo posto. Ne' al tuo posto incoraggerei iniziative di questo tipo. Mi sembrerebbe di perpetuare uno stillicidio inutile. Pazienza per il modo: avrebbe potuto sceglierne uno diverso, ma credo che sia inutile sindacare su ciò che sfugge alla nostra sfera di scelta. Quello e' stato. In effetti la cosa adesso importante è che in due anni sei stata bene pure tu. Francamente terrei il ricordo bello, ma eviterei più o meno  "casuali" ritorni di fiamma di rientro dalle vacanze natalizie, visto che è chiaro che non lo sai gestire con un certo distacco. Piglia il lato positivo: che se ne hai voglia hai l'occasione di rivivere in leggerezza l'intrigo della scoperta di un altro, che alla fine credo sia il positivo della situazione. In bocca al lupo per questo


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono stata tutt'altro che l' amante perfetta
> Ho cercato di rompere il meno possibile ma era palese la mia sofferenza e insofferenza , salvo i primissimi mesi e finché ero impegnata pure io.
> Ero, e sono, innamorata di lui  non riuscivo a stare più nell'ombra.Per questo l' avevo lasciato motivando la mia scelta e " intimandolo" di farsi vivo , eventualmente, da libero.
> L' ho fatto per me , nessuna strategia o ricatto.A lui è servito per capire e scegliere.per se.
> ...


Credo che il tuo caso fosse diverso. Anzitutto (se ben ricordo) avevi i figli già grandi e già autonomi. Non è cosa da poco, secondo me già in sé ti cambia (e di molto) la prospettiva e la aspettativa. Quando i figli sono già per i fatti loro, capisco che possa anche rinascere il desiderio di  "lanciarsi", e condividere di nuovo un progetto  "stabile". Quando sono piccoli, o comunque vivono in casa, ci pensi più di una volta a fare scelte che ricadono su di loro, e non sempre in chiave positiva. Secondo me cambiano proprio i criteri di scelta di una persona, tendenzialmente se il desiderio è quello di avere sempre una persona accanto purtroppo la scelta di uno sposato e' fallimentare. Tu sei stata una fortunata eccezione. Ma credo che il tuo D. alla fine dei conti si sarebbe separato anche a prescindere e che avere te abbia soltanto accelerato e facilitato sia la comprensione, sia il distacco materiale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Lui ha parlato di lasciare sua moglie recentemente... non verso l’inizio della storia. Ed io, pur essendone innamorato gli ho fatto capire che *il* *suo* *posto* era in famiglia.
> Marjanna io sono stata l’amante perfetta dall’inizio alla fine... da quando non ne ero innamorata a quando è successo fino a quando poi mi ha lasciata. E si può dire che sono anche la ex amante perfetta. Perché anche se non mi ha dato una spiegazione PER ME soddisfacente, oltre ad un’unica volta in cui ho chiesto di vederlo per parlarne non gli ho mai più rotto le scatole.
> Adesso si, me ne sto facendo una ragione... soprattutto vedendo che dopo  settimane non sente neanche l’esigenza di sapere se sono viva o morta. Ha deciso, ha chiuso, e non tornerà indietro. Io non sto facendo nulla... sto solo prendendo atto.
> Grazie comunque... più o meno avevi capito tutta la storia


1) Se gli dici di staresene a casa sua, ovviamente lui capisce che il tuo coinvolgimento è limitato. Può ben pensare che non è il caso di andare avanti e farsi coinvolgere di più.
2) Tu ti sei interessata? Siete pari.


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) Se gli dici di staresene a casa sua, ovviamente lui capisce che il tuo coinvolgimento è limitato. Può ben pensare che non è il caso di andare avanti e farsi coinvolgere di più.
> 2) Tu ti sei interessata? Siete pari.


Uno che ti frequenta una volta alla settimana e che se ne esce all'improvviso con la storia del  "voglio lasciare mia moglie", che risposta può ricevere? Un conto è parlare di una eventuale vita insieme, sognarla, progettarla. Altro e' che uno di punto in bianco ti dica che vuole lasciare la famiglia. Io probabilmente mi sarei astenuta dal dirgli che il suo posto era in famiglia, questo si. Gli avrei semplicemente chiesto se aveva già trovato una casa.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sono stata tutt'altro che l' amante perfetta
> Ho cercato di rompere il meno possibile ma era palese la mia sofferenza e insofferenza , salvo i primissimi mesi e finché ero impegnata pure io.
> Ero, e sono, innamorata di lui  non riuscivo a stare più nell'ombra.Per questo l' avevo lasciato motivando la mia scelta e " intimandolo" di farsi vivo , eventualmente, da libero.
> L' ho fatto per me , nessuna strategia o ricatto.A lui è servito per capire e scegliere.per se.
> ...


No non avevo le redini della storia, hai ragione. Ma ti assicuro che non ero insofferente... ho cominciato questa storia con la consapevolezza che in questa fase della mia vita non avrei voluto una relazione seria. Mi andava bene così. Avevo tutto. I miei figli, la libertà di vedere i miei amici quando volevo, e le attenzioni e il sesso... che lui sapeva darmi. Quindi insofferenza direi proprio di no. Anche quando mi sono innamorata, ero felice perché mi dava quanto volevo. Non è che sono stata brava a non lasciar trapelare... proprio non ero insofferente o sofferente... ero me stessa. Le ragioni le sa e le saprà soltanto lui... ho smesso di chiedermele. Mi sono raccontata quella che probabilmente mi faceva soffrire meno, se poi sia reale o no, non lo saprò mai.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) Se gli dici di staresene a casa sua, ovviamente lui capisce che il tuo coinvolgimento è limitato. Può ben pensare che non è il caso di andare avanti e farsi coinvolgere di più.
> 2) Tu ti sei interessata? Siete pari.


Mettetevi d’accordo però! Uno dice che mi ha mollata perché ero troppo coinvolta... un’altro Perchè non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse...
Finora la tesi statisticamente più accreditata era: è uno stronzo, si è preso gioco di te finché gli andava, ha chiuso come ci si aspetta da uno così.
Adesso salta fuori che è andato via perché io non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse spingendolo a rimanere a casa.
Non ha mai manifestato dissenso su questa cosa... non mi ha mai detto “VAbbe ma se non sei disposta a rischiare con me che amore è?”
Quindi adesso che facciamo lo trasformiamo in martire?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uno che ti frequenta una volta alla settimana e che se ne esce all'improvviso con la storia del  "voglio lasciare mia moglie", che risposta può ricevere? Un conto è parlare di una eventuale vita insieme, sognarla, progettarla. Altro e' che uno di punto in bianco ti dica che vuole lasciare la famiglia. Io probabilmente mi sarei astenuta dal dirgli che il suo posto era in famiglia, questo si. Gli avrei semplicemente chiesto se aveva già trovato una casa.


Io ho sintetizzato la discussione che abbiamo avuto in merito. Ne abbiamo parlato, e quando è successo non ci vedevamo una volta a settimana. Era il famoso periodo in cui ci siamo visti tantissimo, in cui cercavamo di stare insieme il più possibile. Fantasticavamo sul fare le cose insieme ma era un gioco fine a se stesso. Ad ogni modo, quello che gli ho detto è stato: pensaci bene, se devi venir via da casa non deve essere perché sai che c’e Un posto pronto per te da un’altra donna. Devi andar via e stare un po’ da solo perché è giusto che tu capisca realmente cosa vuoi e chi vuoi. Se hai bisogno di una persona con cui parlare e discutere io ci sono, ma non sono il posto dove rifugiarsi scappando da casa.
Questo è quanto. Dopo qualche giorno di confronti e chiacchiere mi ha dato ragione... e tutto è sembrato tornare a posto.


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi pare comunque che sia la cosa più sensata da farsi. Non mi stupisce in ogni caso che non ti chiami per informarsi su come stai: quello probabilmente non lo farei nemmeno io, al suo posto. Ne' al tuo posto incoraggerei iniziative di questo tipo. Mi sembrerebbe di perpetuare uno stillicidio inutile. Pazienza per il modo: avrebbe potuto sceglierne uno diverso, ma credo che sia inutile sindacare su ciò che sfugge alla nostra sfera di scelta. Quello e' stato. In effetti la cosa adesso importante è che in due anni sei stata bene pure tu. Francamente terrei il ricordo bello, ma eviterei più o meno  "casuali" ritorni di fiamma di rientro dalle vacanze natalizie, visto che è chiaro che non lo sai gestire con un certo distacco. Piglia il lato positivo: che se ne hai voglia hai l'occasione di rivivere in leggerezza l'intrigo della scoperta di un altro, che alla fine credo sia il positivo della situazione. In bocca al lupo per questo


Prima ero preoccupata della mia reazione ad un eventuale ritorno. Ma più passano i giorni, più sono convinta che non tornerà. Di conseguenza, cala anche la “paura” di non saper dire di no


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Io ho sintetizzato la discussione che abbiamo avuto in merito. Ne abbiamo parlato, e quando è successo non ci vedevamo una volta a settimana. Era il famoso periodo in cui ci siamo visti tantissimo, in cui cercavamo di stare insieme il più possibile. Fantasticavamo sul fare le cose insieme ma era un gioco fine a se stesso. Ad ogni modo, quello che gli ho detto è stato: pensaci bene, se devi venir via da casa non deve essere perché sai che c’e Un posto pronto per te da un’altra donna. Devi andar via e stare un po’ da solo perché è giusto che tu capisca realmente cosa vuoi e chi vuoi. Se hai bisogno di una persona con cui parlare e discutere io ci sono, ma non sono il posto dove rifugiarsi scappando da casa.
> Questo è quanto. Dopo qualche giorno di confronti e chiacchiere mi ha dato ragione... e tutto è sembrato tornare a posto.


Diciamo che il tuo discorso e' stato ben chiaro.
Quanto è passato da quando ne avete parlato a quando ti ha lasciato?


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che il tuo discorso e' stato ben chiaro.
> Quanto è passato da quando ne avete parlato a quando ti ha lasciato?


Un paio di mesi


----------



## Mariben (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mettetevi d’accordo però! Uno dice che mi ha mollata perché ero troppo coinvolta... un’altro Perchè non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse...
> Finora la tesi statisticamente più accreditata era: è uno stronzo, si è preso gioco di te finché gli andava, ha chiuso come ci si aspetta da uno così.
> Adesso salta fuori che è andato via perché io non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse spingendolo a rimanere a casa.
> *Non ha mai manifestato dissenso* su questa cosa...* non mi ha mai detto *“VAbbe ma se non sei disposta a rischiare con me che amore è?”
> Quindi adesso che facciamo lo trasformiamo in martire?



 No nessun martire e , forse , nessun stronzo. Non è un  tribunale il forum ,nemmeno si potrebbe processare in contumacia, nessuna sua versione o prova di "colpevolezza.
Qui si cerca di "interpretare"  e ognuno lo fa in base al proprio sentire, al proprio vissuto 
E comunque, ma forse lo sai già, tante relazioni, sopratutto quelle clandestine, si basano su non detti.
E SI... POTREBBE  essere che questa tua disinvoltura, sebbene innamorata, nel vivere a comparti stagni  gli abbia fatto molto comodo, essendo  sposato, ma lo abbia fatto riflettere sulla tua " affidabilità".
Tutto PUO' essere non lo credi ?


----------



## Mariben (23 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia;1916158[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Credo che il tuo caso fosse diverso. Anzitutto (se ben ricordo) avevi i figli già grandi e già autonomi[/B]. Non è cosa da poco, secondo me già in sé ti cambia (e di molto) la prospettiva e la aspettativa. Quando i figli sono già per i fatti loro, capisco che possa anche rinascere il desiderio di  "lanciarsi", e condividere di nuovo un progetto  "stabile". Quando sono piccoli, o comunque vivono in casa, ci pensi più di una volta a fare scelte che ricadono su di loro, e non sempre in chiave positiva. *Secondo me cambiano proprio i criteri di scelta di una persona, tendenzialmente se il desiderio è quello di avere sempre una persona accanto purtroppo la scelta di uno sposato e' fallimentare. *Tu sei stata una fortunata eccezione. Ma credo che il tuo D. alla fine dei conti si sarebbe separato anche a prescindere e che avere te abbia soltanto accelerato e facilitato sia la comprensione, sia il distacco materiale.



Ricordi bene.
I miei figli erano già tutti fuori casa . Non la sua però e , in effetti, lui ha atteso che crescesse, che fosse indipendente e abbastanza matura per comprendere. 


Inizialmente non morivo dalla voglia di convivere . Non reggevo la mancanza di libertà, l'impossibilità di condividere momenti felici , ma  anche noie quotidiane, spontaneamente , senza dover pensare all'opportunità o meno di chiamare o decidere a tavolino se e quando vederci. 
Sono felice di avergli dato fiducia, di aver atteso i suoi tempi. Stiamo davvero bene insieme ma ci sono stati tanti momenti difficili


----------



## Moni (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ricordi bene.
> I miei figli erano già tutti fuori casa . Non la sua però e , in effetti, lui ha atteso che crescesse, che fosse indipendente e abbastanza matura per comprendere.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono felice x te ricordo bene tutta la tua storia 
Noi qualche difficoltà in più con figli adolescenti ma x ora riusciamo ad organizzarci 
Stamani ho anche fatto shopping con ex marito e devo dirti ci siamo fatti pure delle risate perché abbiamo 3 figli che nonostante sto delirio di vita sono uno spasso
Lui si trasferisce a gennaio in Europa e lo vedremo un po' do più essendo a un ora e mezza di aereo 
Da amico è molto meglio che da marito e sono felice di avere nella mia vita il mio compagno 

La fatica e stata tanta e ancora sarà... Ma sono serena come non ero da anni 
Alla fine le cose vanno un po' come vuoi e un po' come devono andare evidentemente. 
Un abbraccio e non ti sfiniee troppo a natale 
Qst anno pure io li ho tutti da me... Ma ognuno porterà qualcosa


----------



## lastregaseventitu (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No nessun martire e , forse , nessun stronzo. Non è un  tribunale il forum ,nemmeno si potrebbe processare in contumacia, nessuna sua versione o prova di "colpevolezza.
> Qui si cerca di "interpretare"  e ognuno lo fa in base al proprio sentire, al proprio vissuto
> E comunque, ma forse lo sai già, tante relazioni, sopratutto quelle clandestine, si basano su non detti.
> E SI... POTREBBE  essere che questa tua disinvoltura, sebbene innamorata, nel vivere a comparti stagni  gli abbia fatto molto comodo, essendo  sposato, ma lo abbia fatto riflettere sulla tua " affidabilità".
> Tutto PUO' essere non lo credi ?


Mariben, io dico soltanto una cosa... se davvero pensi che valga la pena mollare tutto per una donna, allora non ti fermi al primo tentativo. Se davvero vuoi stare con lei, intanto vai via lo stesso magari... poi vedi.
Per me quello è stato soltanto un suo momento di debolezza, non sarebbe mai andato via... quindi non credo che il mio pensiero lo abbia dissuaso e poi successivamente spinto a chiudere.
Ma come dici tu, tutto PUÒ essere.
E comunque gli uomini, la maggior parte almeno,  non sanno stare da soli... quanti, anche se non ne possono più della loro vita familiare, se non hanno una pronta che li aspetta a braccia aperte vanno via da casa? Io conosco un sacco di gente, ma di uomini così ne conosco soltanto uno.


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ricordi bene.
> I miei figli erano già tutti fuori casa . Non la sua però e , in effetti, lui ha atteso che crescesse, che fosse indipendente e abbastanza matura per comprendere.
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque quando si prendono decisioni solo per sé, nel bene e nel male si viaggia più leggeri 

Io sono appena reduce da una chiacchierata con mia mamma. Mi ha detto: "se fossi in te....". Sottintendendo  (cosa abbastanza rara per lei, devo dire) che mi dovrei dedicare di più a me, ivi compreso il fatto di concedermi la possibilità di frequentare qualcuno. Le ho fatto presente che dovunque mi volto, sono tutti impegnati.
E con molta franchezza  (conoscendomi, e sapendo come sono io con mio figlio) mi ha risposto  "vabbè, anche tu lo sei" 

Per te, i "fastidi" legati alla clandestinità della storia, quanto erano connessi al fatto di avere figli già grandi? Se avessi avuto figli ancora piccoli, credi che avresti sentito allo stesso modo tutta quella necessità di condivisione? Proprio alla luce dei momenti difficili, sia del prima, ma anche del dopo (e' dura riabituarsi a ritmi, abitudini e presenze fisse in casa).

Io ho l'esperienza della mia ex cognata: sposata con due figli  (ora adolescenti) ha mollato il marito per filare dritta dritta a casa dell'amante. Coi due figli. Di questi, il maschio si è adattato. La femmina ha chiesto e ottenuto di andare a vivere col padre. Ma pare che non abbia sta gran simpatia neanche per la nuova compagna di lui. Insomma, al di là della separazione, figli entrambi costretti a stare in casa con estranei. E a farseli piacere.

Altro esempio di cui ho scritto qui: il mio amico  "strombolo" che ha confessato il tradimento alla moglie e l'ha lasciata. Anche lui adesso va allegramente a casa della nuova compagna con i figli (13 il maschio e 9 anni la femmina). Non si fa nessuna remora neanche ad andare dai nonni con lei. Finisce nella sostanza che i tempi che dovrebbero essere dedicati ai figli, sono di fatto tempi in cui stare in queste famiglie allargate. E la bimba (proprio a detta dei nonni) si sta come  "chiudendo". Mal sopporta la nuova compagna, che non è una iena, sia chiaro.
Io non so, non credo che esista una ricetta  "giusta", però penso che in tutto questo una separazione possa anche essere imposta, mentre una convivenza con un estraneo forse dipende più che altro dal rapporto che riesce ad instaurarsi direttamente tra i figli e quella persona. Una mia amica, mia coetanea, che conosco da una vita, ha visto i suoi separarsi quando lei aveva oltre vent'anni. E' andata subito a vivere con sua sorella in autonomia, e non ne ha voluto sapere ne' di convivere con il nuovo compagno di sua mamma, ne' di CONOSCERE (conoscere!) per molto e molto tempo dopo la nuova compagna del padre. Che in tutto questo era stato tradito, e si era rifatto questa frequentazione diciamo a botta fredda. Ricordo le parole della mia amica: "Ho detto a mio padre che la conoscerò più avanti, se e quando me la sentirò". E non si trattava di conviverci, ma proprio di una libera scelta di non voler conoscere una donna che suo padre  (che pure adorava) le aveva offerto di conoscere. Ci volle  (se non erro, ma vado a spanne) circa un anno, perché lei se la sentisse. E stiamo parlando oramai di una donna, per quanto figlia, ma pur sempre di una donna abbastanza serena e sicura di sé, che davanti non tanto allo sfascio della famiglia  (a cui lei era legatissima), quanto piuttosto davanti all'ingresso di nuove persone ha detto "no grazie". E idem la sorella più piccola, che andò a vivere con lei prima ancora di avere un lavoro. Era appena maggiorenne.

Questo per dire quanto secondo me in certe scelte debbano pesare proprio i figli.


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2018)

Dopo una separazione possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma i figli, piccoli o grandi, vedono cambiata la realtà familiare. 
Certo se piccoli faticano a capire, da grandi mal sopportano un cambio di stato, di residenza, di nucleo familiare.  
Loro sono figli con il loro mondo oltre i genitori, la scuola, gli amici, il quartiere etc... e le paturnie dei genitori le vedono come disturbanti la normalità della vita.  Non pare strano che verso i nuovi compagni/e abbiano riserve e qualche ostilità anche se sono perle rare.
E va tutto bene se esiste comprensione e disponibilità reciproca, ma a volte si evidenzia un'antipatia, una insopportabilità personale o caratteriale che farà restare sempre il nuovo compagno/a l'altro/a. 
 A volte si riesce ad avere un rapporto "allargato" ma, per quel che ho visto, è spesso solo un vedersi alle feste di precetto con il vogliamoci bene scontatissimo attorno ad una tavola che vela malintesi e malesseri, o per le ferie dove e alla fine quel che conta è andare in ferie, con chi sia sia... se non si è già in età per andare per fatti propri.
Insomma, loro di fronte a decisioni altrui sulla loro vita, cercano di tamponare dove possono avendo il minimo danno...


----------



## Marjanna (23 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque quando si prendono decisioni solo per sé, nel bene e nel male si viaggia più leggeri
> 
> Io sono appena reduce da una chiacchierata con mia mamma. Mi ha detto: "se fossi in te....". Sottintendendo  (cosa abbastanza rara per lei, devo dire) che mi dovrei dedicare di più a me, ivi compreso il fatto di concedermi la possibilità di frequentare qualcuno. Le ho fatto presente che dovunque mi volto, sono tutti impegnati.
> E con molta franchezza  (conoscendomi, e sapendo come sono io con mio figlio) mi ha risposto  "vabbè, anche tu lo sei"
> ...


Le parole di tua mamma suonano forti dopo aver letto quanto hai scritto. Non sei libera!!!
Ma non sei neppure sposata con tuo figlio. Nessuna relazione fin quando non compirà la maggiore età? E come reagirà a 20, 22 anni o più a vedere un uomo vicino alla sua mamma, quella che ha visto sola per un'intera vita (la sua)? Quanta aspettativa riporrà nel vedere un uomo seduto in cucina che prende un caffè con sua mamma, mentre pensa a fare le valigie per andare a studiare in un altra città? 
Lasciando perdere l'epilogo della mia storia, quando -dopo poco più di un mese in cui ci eravamo risentiti- mi chiese via telefono di andare via un sabato con lui e il figlio, praticamente senza preavviso, fui molto colpita da questo (puoi immaginarti perchè). In pochi secondi fui attraversata da un milione di dubbi e domande: e se gli sto antipatica? ma come mi "introduco", cosa gli diciamo, come mi presento, cosa devo dire, cosa non devo assolutamente dire, cosa lo mette a suo agio, come mi devo vestire (persino questo, e io non certo il tipo da farsi dire come mi devo vestire), e se poi non ci rivedremo più, se succederà qualcosa... ma di niente di tutto si era parlato, domanda di un secondo, prendere o lasciare, ho detto di no. Poi però ci ho pensato, ho pensato che avremmo eventualmente dovuto avere un appuntamento tra noi solo per discutere di questo, e in un occasione simile si, avrei fatto esattamente quello che mi diceva, non dico di essere un robot ma avere delle "normative" da lui, il genitore, era essenziale.
Questo per dirti che il giorno che veramente troverai qualcuno interessato a te, non se ne sbatterà di tuo figlio, che capirà possibili tuoi retro-marcia in funzione di lui. Conoscere il figlio di una persona adulta che ami non è un passaggio tra i tanti, è il passaggio.


----------



## Moni (23 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo una separazione possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma i figli, piccoli o grandi, vedono cambiata la realtà familiare.
> Certo se piccoli faticano a capire, da grandi mal sopportano un cambio di stato, di residenza, di nucleo familiare.
> Loro sono figli con il loro mondo oltre i genitori, la scuola, gli amici, il quartiere etc... e le paturnie dei genitori le vedono come disturbanti la normalità della vita.  Non pare strano che verso i nuovi compagni/e abbiano riserve e qualche ostilità anche se sono perle rare.
> E va tutto bene se esiste comprensione e disponibilità reciproca, ma a volte si evidenzia un'antipatia, una insopportabilità personale o caratteriale che farà restare sempre il nuovo compagno/a l'altro/a.
> ...


Io credo di essere stata molto fortunata allora 
Oppure ho figli particolar flessibili 
Oppure il mio compagno è particolarmente bravo 
Inizio a pensare che a volte non mi te do conto delle fortune che ho a senture tutte ste difficoltà 

Certo io non potrei stare con un uomo che i ragazzi non sopportassero temo mi  passerebbe anche il più grande amore


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2018)

lastregaseventitu ha detto:


> Mettetevi d’accordo però! Uno dice che mi ha mollata perché ero troppo coinvolta... un’altro Perchè non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse...
> Finora la tesi statisticamente più accreditata era: è uno stronzo, si è preso gioco di te finché gli andava, ha chiuso come ci si aspetta da uno così.
> Adesso salta fuori che è andato via perché io non ho mostrato abbastanza interesse spingendolo a rimanere a casa.
> Non ha mai manifestato dissenso su questa cosa... non mi ha mai detto “VAbbe ma se non sei disposta a rischiare con me che amore è?”
> Quindi adesso che facciamo lo trasformiamo in martire?


Non dobbiamo metterci d’accordo, ma proprio per niente.
Sei tu che devi chiarire a te stessa cosa vuoi e agire di conseguenza.
Tu eri la donna di un giorno alla settimana, ma lui era l’uomo di una volta alla settimana. Le relazioni a un certo punto si trovano a un bivio o evolvono in modo più impegnativo o si chiudono. Vale a 15 e a 70 anni. 
Una persona può anche avere una disponibilità limitata, ma è delusa se l’altra persona non è disponibile a dire e dimostrare di desiderare, almeno, di intravvedere una prospettiva.
Nessuno si separa PER un’altra persona, ci si separa perché non funziona, ma si valuta come funziona o non funziona anche attraverso il confronto con un altro tipo di relazione.
Vi sono persone che non riescono a chiudere senza “paracadute”. 
Altre che comunque tengono alla relazione che tradiscono e non vogliono coinvolgerei oltre un certo limite.
Sei tu che l’hai vissuta che puoi dire se lui voleva pensare a un futuro, se voleva limitare la storia con te o se voleva farla evolvere.


----------



## Mariben (23 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dobbiamo metterci d’accordo, ma proprio per niente.
> Sei tu che devi chiarire a te stessa cosa vuoi e agire di conseguenza.
> Tu eri la donna di un giorno alla settimana, ma lui era l’uomo di una volta alla settimana. Le relazioni a un certo punto si trovano a un bivio o evolvono in modo più impegnativo o si chiudono. Vale a 15 e a 70 anni.
> Una persona può anche avere una disponibilità limitata, ma è delusa se l’altra persona non è disponibile a dire e dimostrare di desiderare, almeno, di intravvedere una prospettiva.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mariben (23 Dicembre 2018)

Non è facile, non lo è mai.
( rispondo a [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]).
Credo però che il segreto stia tutto nell' essere  se stessi, nel non forzare i rapporti.
Nel " lasciar correre" convinti e decisi nelle proprie scelte.
Quando i figli sono grandi, adulti tutto torna.
Proprio stasera ho avuto una bella conversazione con la figlia di D.
Ci è voluto un anno per assestarci, nessuno le ha messo fretta o l ' ha costretta ad avere un  rapporto con la " nuova donna" del papà.
Ha scelto lei se e quando rapportarsi con me, in assoluta libertà fermo restando che ha dovuto digerire e accettare il cambiamento.
Trovo straordinario il risultato: incontri, cene e feste con tutta la " famiglia ".come dice mia nipote ( 9 anni) " siamo tutti amiconi del cuore".

Diverso è quando sono piccoli, concordo.
La convivenza, e pure una frequentazione trasparente in quel  caso è da valutare con molta attenzione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dobbiamo metterci d’accordo, ma proprio per niente.
> Sei tu che devi chiarire a te stessa cosa vuoi e agire di conseguenza.
> Tu eri la donna di un giorno alla settimana, ma lui era l’uomo di una volta alla settimana. Le relazioni a un certo punto si trovano a un bivio o evolvono in modo più impegnativo o si chiudono. Vale a 15 e a 70 anni.
> Una persona può anche avere una disponibilità limitata, ma è delusa se l’altra persona non è disponibile a dire e dimostrare di desiderare, almeno, di intravvedere una prospettiva.
> ...


Un  giorno capirò come si può fare un confronto che porta a decidere una separazione 
A me già il fatto di fare un paragone accederebbe mille lucine con scritto “attenzione”


----------



## Mariben (24 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un  giorno capirò come si può fare un confronto che porta a decidere una separazione
> A me già il fatto di fare un paragone accederebbe mille lucine con scritto “attenzione”


Un paragone tra soggetti diversi magari no ma sulla qualità della relazione anche si . Qualità intesa come affinità, reciprocità , progett in comune .


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Un paragone tra soggetti diversi magari no ma sulla qualità della relazione anche si . Qualità intesa come affinità, reciprocità , progett in comune .


Quello che intende [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] riguarda l’impossibilità proprio di paragonare due relazioni che hanno presupposti così diversi.

Tempi e quotidianità condivisi, sia in termini quantitativi che qualitativi, sono così diversi che non permettono un paragone sensato.


----------



## Mariben (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello che intende [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] riguarda l’impossibilità proprio di paragonare due relazioni che hanno presupposti così diversi.
> 
> 
> Tempi e quotidianità condivisi, sia in termini quantitativi che qualitativi, sono così diversi che non permettono un paragone sensato.


Non so se D. Abbia fatto dei paragoni a tavolino. Certo è che ha intuito che avevamo una compatibilità che non aveva avuto con la moglie.
Idem per me.
Fin'ora il tempo ci ha dato ragione


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so se D. Abbia fatto dei paragoni a tavolino. Certo è che ha intuito che avevamo una compatibilità che non aveva avuto con la moglie.
> Idem per me.
> Fin'ora il tempo ci ha dato ragione


A parte che credo voi siate più un’eccezione che la regola, il punto è che, anche si fanno dei paragoni, è da scemi separarsi sulla base di questi perché restituiscono necessariamente una immagine distorta.

Ci si separa (si dovrebbe) perché va male il rapporto ufficiale, non perché va bene con un’altra persona.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> A parte che credo voi siate più un’eccezione che la regola, il punto è che, anche si fanno dei paragoni, è da scemi separarsi sulla base di questi perché restituiscono necessariamente una immagine distorta.
> 
> Ci si separa (si dovrebbe) perché va male il rapporto ufficiale, non perché va bene con un’altra persona.


Ci possono essere paragoni tra il modo di rapportarsi, di essere considerati, di vedersi desiderati. 
Non è un paragone tra persone o relazioni irriducibilmente diverse. Ma tra possibilità di provare sentimenti e farli provare.
Prima di sposarsi non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia un matrimonio e di come sarà la quotidianità, figuriamoci con figli! Eppure ci si sposa. Ugualmente ci si immaginare prefigurare una relazione, una convivenza diversa.


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci possono essere paragoni tra il modo di rapportarsi, di essere considerati, di vedersi desiderati.
> Non è un paragone tra persone o relazioni irriducibilmente diverse. Ma tra possibilità di provare sentimenti e farli provare.
> Prima di sposarsi non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia un matrimonio e di come sarà la quotidianità, figuriamoci con figli! Eppure ci si sposa. Ugualmente ci si immaginare prefigurare una relazione, una convivenza diversa.



Certo che si puó immaginare una relazione con qualcun altro.
Il problema è che l’altro lo conosci tendenzialmente poco, e quel poco che conosci è tendenzialmente “al meglio”.

La possibilità di costruirsi in testa scenari improbabili e idealizzati è decisamente alta.

Poi veramente ha senso paragonare il modo in cui ti desidera una persona che ti conosce da dieci giorni con le dinamiche del desiderio di una relazione magari decennale? 
O come vengo considerata da chi vedo magari una volta al mese rispetto ad una persona che sopporta la mia faccia, i miei umori e i miei momenti no tutti i giorni?

Per quanto si possa pensare di aver trovato una modalità di relazionarsi diversa, finché non la si cala in un contesto stabile, quotidiano e “ufficiale”, non si può sapere quanto sia _reale_.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che si puó immaginare una relazione con qualcun altro.
> Il problema è che l’altro lo conosci tendenzialmente poco, e quel poco che conosci è tendenzialmente “al meglio”.
> 
> La possibilità di costruirsi in testa scenari improbabili e idealizzati è decisamente alta.
> ...


La domanda è perché sopportarsi debba costituire un valore. Io qualcuno accanto che non ha voglia di stare con me ma viaggia per inerzia non lo vorrei mai.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La domanda è perché sopportarsi debba costituire un valore. Io qualcuno accanto che non ha voglia di stare con me ma viaggia per inerzia non lo vorrei mai.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo non lo vorrebbe nessuno, ma io non parlo necessariamente di sopportarsi.

Ci sono rapporti che vanno avanti a tre serenamente (con qualcuno ignaro, di solito), ma a maggior ragione fare paragoni non ha senso.
uno sceglie cosa prendere e dare in tutte le relazioni in cui è coinvolto, senza ragionare per differenza, semmai somma.

C’è anche chi sopporta, mica per una medaglia, ma perché ritiene di non avere alternative percorribili, in base a n ragioni. 
Ma se hai la tal ragione che ti lega, ancora meno vedo il senso di fare paragoni.

Di quelli che sopportano per mero spirito di sacrificio non mi curo, se la cercano.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo non lo vorrebbe nessuno, ma io non parlo necessariamente di sopportarsi.
> 
> Ci sono rapporti che vanno avanti a tre serenamente (con qualcuno ignaro, di solito), ma a maggior ragione fare paragoni non ha senso.
> uno sceglie cosa prendere e dare in tutte le relazioni in cui è coinvolto, senza ragionare per differenza, semmai somma.
> ...


Il paragone che ha senso fare è quello tra la vita che hai e la vita che vorresti.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo non lo vorrebbe nessuno, ma io non parlo necessariamente di sopportarsi.
> 
> Ci sono rapporti che vanno avanti a tre serenamente (con qualcuno ignaro, di solito), ma a maggior ragione fare paragoni non ha senso.
> uno sceglie cosa prendere e dare in tutte le relazioni in cui è coinvolto, senza ragionare per differenza, semmai somma.
> ...



:up:

...e semmai più che ragionare per differenza o somma, si accetta il compromesso della necessaria sottrazione di trasparenza


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che si puó immaginare una relazione con qualcun altro.
> Il problema è che l’altro lo conosci tendenzialmente poco, e quel poco che conosci è tendenzialmente “al meglio”.
> 
> La possibilità di costruirsi in testa scenari improbabili e idealizzati è decisamente alta.
> ...


Sai ho idea che questo lo si pensi perché ci si attribuisca in qualche modo la responsabilità del cattivo funzionamento.
Come i bambini che, quando si rompe qualcosa, fosse pure la caldaia, dicono “non sono stato io!”, pensando in realtà di essere colpevoli di tutte le ...rotture.


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai ho idea che questo lo si pensi perché ci si attribuisca in qualche modo la responsabilità del cattivo funzionamento.
> Come i bambini che, quando si rompe qualcosa, fosse pure la caldaia, dicono “non sono stato io!”, pensando in realtà di essere colpevoli di tutte le ...rotture.


Credo che ad attribuirsi questo genere di responsabilità si sia nel 99.9% dei casi nel giusto.

Si è in due. Difficilissimo, quando le cose vanno male, che ci sia qualcuno senza colpa alcuna.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che ad attribuirsi questo genere di responsabilità si sia nel 99.9% dei casi nel giusto.
> 
> Si è in due. Difficilissimo, quando le cose vanno male, che ci sia qualcuno senza colpa alcuna.


Invece è proprio sbagliato.
Però è un discorso lungo.
In sintesi pensarlo fa credere che comunque andrebbe più o meno uguale con chiunque.
Per qualcuno può essere anche vero perché sono casi patologici.
Ma per i più no. Per le relazioni pre matrimonio non lo pensa nessuno. È chiaro che non è così. Non si è la persona giusta per l’altra. Nessuno pensa che se si fosse impegnato, se non  avesse sbagliato... lo si pensa per “i mitici grandi amori perduti” ma è una fesseria.
Non si è persone giuste per stare insieme, non responsabili nel senso che si ha sbagliato.
Basta pensare a chi soffre perché l’altro non vuole fare sesso.
Sarebbe il partner ideale per chi non ci soffre e fa soffrire un’altra persona.
Oppure qualcuno davvero crede che non fa sesso con me perché sono respingente?! :facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci possono essere paragoni tra il modo di rapportarsi, di essere considerati, di vedersi desiderati.
> Non è un paragone tra persone o relazioni irriducibilmente diverse. Ma tra possibilità di provare sentimenti e farli provare.
> Prima di sposarsi non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia un matrimonio e di come sarà la quotidianità, figuriamoci con figli! Eppure ci si sposa. Ugualmente ci si immaginare prefigurare una relazione, una convivenza diversa.


Ma come fai a paragonare il desiderio di un amante con quello di un marito? O la considerazione 
Paragoni un rapporto di qualche ora con quello di una vita pieno anche dei problemi della quotidianità


----------



## Bruja (25 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fai a paragonare il desiderio di un amante con quello di un marito? O la considerazione
> Paragoni un rapporto di qualche ora con quello di una vita pieno anche dei problemi della quotidianità


Il concetto ci sta tutto, nel senso che la routine consuma entusiasmi e leggerezza, fra amanti, risolti i problemi del vedersi, è tutto un  desiderio, anzi si prova l'ebrezza più sottile di desiderare il desiderio, e questo ce ne rende l'immagine idealizzata o molto stimolante.   Ecco perché quasi sempre, quando la tresca viene scoperta e capita ci si separi, mettendosi insieme alla nuova persona, si ripresentano, col tempo e la frequentazione quotidiana, quasi regolarmente le stesse dinamiche stancanti che usurano il nuovo rapporto. 
Ho notato che per la gran parte le coppie funzionanti sono quelle in cui ognuno sta a casa sua e ci si frequenta fuori dal quotidiano domestico. Non sempre si può fare ovviamente, dipende dall'età, dai figli piccoli, dalla situazione economica, tuttavia quella sarebbe la soluzione  per salvaguardare la "freschezza" del rapporto.
Quanto alle dinamiche che portano alla separazione, a volte non serve neppure il tradimento, basta che le aspettative, di qualsiasi genere, non vengano rispettate per innescare quelle crepe che portano alla rottura di un rapporto che spesso inizia con la giovinezza e l'inconsapevolezza di cosa significa una vita a due.  Poi l'esperienza può aiutare, ma quello che conta è sempre il materiale umano, e quello salvo occasionali fortune ha reazioni standardizzate di fronte all'usura... ci si stanca e raramente si trova il modo di investire nuove energie o di credere che si potrà ricostruire com sufficiente validità il rapporto, è più semplice e gratificante nell'ìmmediato cercare un altro soggetto a cui dedicarsi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fai a paragonare il desiderio di un amante con quello di un marito? O la considerazione
> Paragoni un rapporto di qualche ora con quello di una vita pieno anche dei problemi della quotidianità


Allo stesso modo in cui a vent’anni hai scelto un ragazzo piuttosto che un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo in cui a vent’anni hai scelto un ragazzo piuttosto che un altro.


No perché a 20 scegli tra rapporti alla pari


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No perché a 20 scegli tra rapporti alla pari


Ma non hai alcun elemento per sapere come funzionerà la convivenza.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai alcun elemento per sapere come funzionerà la convivenza.


Certo. Ma valuti qualcuno nel reale


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

Fare Paragoni Tra Un Matrimonio e una relazione clandestina è assurdo.. Ma Paragonare le qualità talune caratteristiche e 'umano

Io A Suo Tempo rimasi molto colpita da alcune particolarità del mio allora amante e come x  Mariben le stesse si sono rivelate fondamentali per la riuscita poi di  una relazione alla luce del sole dove non si vive più di ritagli tutti x noi ma si condivide molto e si affronta la vita gg x gg... 

Con lui sto bene su tutto e anche gli inevitabili problemi li affrontiamo dialogando... e poi fisicamente c'è un alchimia che non avevo conosciuto prima non so forse anche questione di chimica o forse un aktra età una diversa consapevolezza.. 
A Discolpa DICO Che quando si diventa genitori si Annulla troppo la coppia questi non capita con figli più grandi e soptitto io ed il mio attuale compagno ci ritagliamo PICCOLI spazi fondamentali cosa che non facevo con marito... 

Baci A Tutti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo. Ma valuti qualcuno nel reale


Dipende anche il tipo di relazione che si ha con l’amante e le modalità di conoscenza. 
Un collega, ad esempio, lo vedi ben come si rapporta nel reale, come reagisce alla situazioni di stress ecc


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende anche il tipo di relazione che si ha con l’amante e le modalità di conoscenza.
> Un collega, ad esempio, lo vedi ben come si rapporta nel reale, come reagisce alla situazioni di stress ecc


Probabilmente non  mi spiego 
Con un amante vSA sempre tutto benissimo, sesso al top, litigi zero o quasi ecc ecc
Anche perché manca solo di avere una relazione con uno con cui il sesso non vada da Dio o che invece di star bene ci devi litigare
Le cagate per cui a casa magari litiga per un’ora con l’amante manco le vedi 
Con l’amante sei quasi sempre al top cosa che non puoi essere a casa 
Ora direi che è tutto svilanciartisslmo verso l’amante 
Spesso abbiamo parlato di mostrizzazioner del coniuge durante il tradimento 
Certo che a casa tutto ti può sembrare pesante rispetto  a quei momenti e l’errore sta sempre lì secondo me . È proprio in momenti come questo bisognerebbe allontanarsi dAll’isola felice per rientrare nella realtâ riportandi tutto nells giusta dimensione prima di prendere decisioni da cui poi non di torna pii indietro
Se penso alla mia relazione per cui sono entrata qui, ricordo quanto lui fosse perferto per me e io per lui. 
Ricordo quando si è azzardato a fare parsagoni con sua moglie e io a spiegargli che era una cosa cbe non aveva senso
noi abbiamo avuto la "fortuna “ di frequentarci nella vita di tutti i giorni e di vedere le realtà uno della coppia dell’altro e realizzare che davvero la nostra isola felice nulla c’entrava con il nostro modo di stare in coppia e che il modo di uno era inconciliabile con quello dell’altro 
Perfetti come amanti inconciliabili come coppia vera. Forse se non ci fossimo vissuti nella realtà questo non lo avremmo capito


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende anche il tipo di relazione che si ha con l’amante e le modalità di conoscenza.
> Un collega, ad esempio, lo vedi ben come si rapporta nel reale, come reagisce alla situazioni di stress ecc


Esattamente 
Io in M. Avevo intravisto qualità che x carità potevo sbagliarmi ehh

Diciamo  Che giocava anche facile il mio ex e quanto di più anaffettivo
Vi dico solo Che dopo essere stato Con noi x natale ecc credevo si trasferisse dai suoi che hanno mega villa e 2 badanti essendo entrambi con malattie gravi
Lui è andato a farsi un viaggio  a NY... 
Nell. Incredulita dei suoi genitori di suo fratello che mi hanno chiamato.... Ho ribadito che ho lasciato il Soggetto proprio x tali atteggiamenti

Vivi via d a5 anni e torni in Italia e vedi i tuoi 3 ore la vigilia. Epoi invece che passarci dle tempo parti 

Tornerà dopo capodanno x fare una settimana in montagna. Con i nostri figli dando. Il Cambio a me e io. Compagno. ..

Mia figlia ha scritto un biglietto molto bello al mio compagno CH emi fa capire che le stesse qualità le ha viste anche lei
Lasciare il mio ex è stata la Cosa più furba che potessi fare.


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non  mi spiego
> Con un amante vSA sempre tutto benissimo, sesso al top, litigi zero o quasi ecc ecc
> Anche perché manca solo di avere una relazione con uno con cui il sesso non vada da Dio o che invece di star bene ci devi litigare
> Le cagate per cui a casa magari litiga per un’ora con l’amante manco le vedi
> ...


 Bene così allora 
Sai che ti confondevo con altra utente  che aveva chiuso storia perché lui si era gravemente ammalato.. 
Non riesco a seguire bene o Confondo storie


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bene così allora
> Sai che ti confondevo con altra utente  che aveva chiuso storia perché lui si era gravemente ammalato..
> Non riesco a seguire bene o Confondo storie


Sono io
Cosa non ti torna ?
Non ho chiuso perché malato. Nel senso che non è stata una mia decisione p una sua. Non potevamo fare altrimenti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non  mi spiego
> Con un amante vSA sempre tutto benissimo, sesso al top, litigi zero o quasi ecc ecc
> Anche perché manca solo di avere una relazione con uno con cui il sesso non vada da Dio o che invece di star bene ci devi litigare
> Le cagate per cui a casa magari litiga per un’ora con l’amante manco le vedi
> ...


Ma non è così per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è così per tutti.


Certo. E chi dice il contrario?
Ma penso anche che in troppi  in riescano a fare questo distinguo


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono io
> Cosa non ti torna ?
> Non ho chiuso perché malato. Nel senso che non è stata una mia decisione p una sua. Non potevamo fare altrimenti


Calma. Credevo di averti confusa con altra utente perché scrivevi di averlo Lasciato e trapelava o almeno Avevo compreso avessi scelto tuo marito e invece è finita a forza di cause maggiori
Tutto qui


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non  mi spiego
> Con un amante vSA sempre tutto benissimo, sesso al top, litigi zero o quasi ecc ecc
> Anche perché manca solo di avere una relazione con uno con cui il sesso non vada da Dio o che invece di star bene ci devi litigare
> Le cagate per cui a casa magari litiga per un’ora con l’amante manco le vedi
> ...


La seconda riga un corno. Scusa eh, ma qui dentro leggo di persone che si fanno una montagna di aspettative poi disattese. Se per te è andata diversamente non significa che sia una regola.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono io
> Cosa non ti torna ?
> Non ho chiuso perché malato. Nel senso che non è stata una mia decisione p una sua. Non potevamo fare altrimenti


 ho capito bene? il tuo amante ha chiuso con te perché si è ammalato?
Strana similitudine con la mia...
Lo senti e lo vedi o non hai più contatti?
Hai sofferto di questa chiusura?


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Calma. Credevo di averti confusa con altra utente perché scrivevi di averlo Lasciato e trapelava o almeno Avevo compreso avessi scelto tuo marito e invece è finita a forza di cause maggiori
> Tutto qui


Ero calmissima


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La seconda riga un corno. Scusa eh, ma qui dentro leggo di persone che si fanno una montagna di aspettative poi disattese. Se per te è andata diversamente non significa che sia una regola.


Ma chi ha detto che è una regola?
Esattamente come c’e Chi si fa aspettative porto l'esperienza Di chi ha fatto valutazioni diverse 
Non ho mai pensato che la mia sia una regola come non credo lo sia quella degli altri


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> ho capito bene? il tuo amante ha chiuso con te perché si è ammalato?
> Strana similitudine con la mia...
> Lo senti e lo vedi o non hai più contatti?
> Hai sofferto di questa chiusura?
> ...


Non ha chiuso abbiamo dovuto chiudere
Sono passati 8 anni e siamo sempre in contatto
Abbiamo sofferto entrambi è il motivo per cui sono entrata qui


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che è una regola?
> Esattamente come c’e Chi si fa aspettative porto l'esperienza Di chi ha fatto valutazioni diverse
> Non ho mai pensato che la mia sia una regola come non credo lo sia quella degli altri


Mi sembra che tu abbia vissuto la relazione extraconiugale nel presente, che è cosa sana nella vita a 360°, vivere il qui e ora. Per questo non ne hai registrato lati negativi.
Riguardo l'aspettativa mi viene un esempio visto che siamo nel periodo delle feste natalizie. Pensa a due amanti. Lui dopo il classico pranzo con i parenti si apparta un attimo e manda ad una ipotetica lei un messaggio e vi inserisce le parole "mi manchi". 
"Mi manchi" vuol dire che non sto vivendo qui e ora, sono in una condizione di stallo momentanea. Questo potrebbe recepire una lei e rispondere a sua volta "mi manchi".
Ora quel "mi manchi" in realtà potrebbe essere un voler solo sentire una emozione. Trastullarsi interiormente di un senso di mancanza -non vero, non reale, non oggettivo- che durerà un nanosecondo. 10 minuti dopo aver spedito quel messaggio lui sarà preso in qualche argomento con un parente, magari parlando del nuovo tagliaerba comprato, e si metterà d'accordo con questo parente per incontrarsi, per un pranzo in casa, dove mostrargli il tagliaerba.
Se dall'altra parte la lei segue questo senso di mancanza andrà a prospettare una ipotetica domenica insieme (la stessa che lui sta organizzando con il parente, in quel preciso istante).


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

La mia amica ha passato un natale di merda suo marito ha pensato bene di appartatarsu a chattare ed essendo stato beccato 4 mesi fa lei è sempre sul chi va la


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> La mia amica ha passato un natale di merda suo marito ha pensato bene di appartatarsu a chattare ed essendo stato beccato 4 mesi fa lei è sempre sul chi va la


[video=youtube_share;0CiRbNgZadI]https://youtu.be/0CiRbNgZadI[/video]


----------



## Moni (26 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;0CiRbNgZadI]https://youtu.be/0CiRbNgZadI[/video]


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> La mia amica ha passato un natale di merda suo marito ha pensato bene di appartatarsu a chattare ed essendo stato beccato 4 mesi fa lei è sempre sul chi va la


Diciamo che per uno beccato da 4 mesi, quindi a tradimento "fresco", appartarsi è stata la scelta più idiota che poteva fare, specie sotto le feste... Gli amanti hanno questa specie di insufficienza mentale che non fa loro comprendere  che un rischio in certi casi non è mai calcolato... dall'altra parte hanno risvegliato un segugio e non immaginano quanto sia allertato...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che per uno beccato da 4 mesi, quindi a tradimento "fresco", appartarsi è stata la scelta più idiota che poteva fare, specie sotto le feste... Gli amanti hanno questa specie di insufficienza mentale che non fa loro comprendere  che un rischio in certi casi non è mai calcolato... dall'altra parte hanno risvegliato un segugio e non immaginano quanto sia allertato...


Mah. Io a sta storia del tradimento fresco oppure stagionato mica ci credo tanto. Una volta che il muro della fiducia va giù, va giù.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che per uno beccato da 4 mesi, quindi a tradimento "fresco", appartarsi è stata la scelta più idiota che poteva fare, specie sotto le feste... Gli amanti hanno questa specie di insufficienza mentale che non fa loro comprendere  che un rischio in certi casi non è mai calcolato... dall'altra parte hanno risvegliato un segugio e non immaginano quanto sia allertato...


quoto e condivido ma probabilmente al marito non frega niente di farsi beccare dato che va ad appartarsi. Male molto male.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non  mi spiego
> Con un amante va sempre tutto benissimo, sesso al top, litigi zero o quasi ecc ecc
> Anche perché manca solo di avere una relazione con uno con cui il sesso non vada da Dio o che invece di star bene ci devi litigare
> Le cagate per cui a casa magari litiga per un’ora con l’amante manco le vedi
> ...


Quoto anche se in effetti l'amante non l'ho (dovrei farmela? le possibilita' le ho)


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perfetti come amanti inconciliabili come coppia vera. Forse se non ci fossimo vissuti nella realtà questo non lo avremmo capito


Ma solo cosi funziona davvero.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Io a sta storia del tradimento fresco oppure stagionato mica ci credo tanto. Una volta che il muro della fiducia va giù, va giù.


Certo ma 4 mesi sono pochi e l'elaborazione del tradimento ha il contrappeso del poco tempo trascorso per far elaborare all'altro la tresca... insomma certo che la fiducia è andata, lo sostengo da sempre, ma l'attenzione alla recidività è freschissima. Qui siamo sul piano del tradimento che offende più l'amor proprio che il progetto d'amore. Sentirsi offesi nei sentimenti è duro, ma vedere reiterare una tresca in modo spericolato verte a sentirsi presi per i fondelli.
E questo distrugge ogni possibilità di accomodamento...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo ma 4 mesi sono pochi e l'elaborazione del tradimento ha il contrappeso del poco tempo trascorso per far elaborare all'altro la tresca... insomma certo che la fiducia è andata, lo sostengo da sempre, ma l'attenzione alla recidività è freschissima. Qui siamo sul piano del tradimento che offende più l'amor proprio che il progetto d'amore. Sentirsi offesi nei sentimenti è duro, ma vedere reiterare una tresca in modo spericolato verte a sentirsi presi per i fondelli.
> E questo distrugge ogni possibilità di accomodamento...


Figurati, su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Però non capisco come si possa pensare che un rapporto, tanto più compromesso, possa avere un seguito Sperando che le cose vadano a posto da sole. Una fase di negoziazione più o meno conflittuale è fondamentale per mettere le basi di qualunque cosa venga dopo.


----------



## Rosarose (27 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ha chiuso abbiamo dovuto chiudere
> Sono passati 8 anni e siamo sempre in contatto
> Abbiamo sofferto entrambi è il motivo per cui sono entrata qui


Avete chiuso di comune accordo quindi!
Oggi sembri una persona molto più razzionale e con una emotività molto sotto controllo, rispetto a quello che eri in passato( sono andata a rileggere tuoi vecchi post)

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Avete chiuso di comune accordo quindi!
> Oggi sembri una persona molto più razzionale e con una emotività molto sotto controllo, rispetto a quello che eri in passato( sono andata a rileggere tuoi vecchi post)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Le esperienze e gli incontri aiutano a maturare.
Più che di comune accordo non avevamo alternative, ci fossero state non avremmo chiuso


----------



## Rosarose (27 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le esperienze e gli incontri aiutano a maturare.
> Più che di comune accordo non avevamo alternative, ci fossero state non avremmo chiuso


Purtroppo non riesco a vedere il racconto della tua storia dagli esordi, il primo post che appare è successivo..quindi non ho una idea precisa di come sia andata.
È possibile visualizzare proprio il primo? O mi devo rassegnare, e così rimarrai sempre avvolta nel mistero!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Purtroppo non riesco a vedere il racconto della tua storia dagli esordi, il primo post che appare è successivo..quindi non ho una idea precisa di come sia andata.
> È possibile visualizzare proprio il primo? O mi devo rassegnare, e così rimarrai sempre avvolta nel mistero!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Purtroppo rimarrò avvolta nel mistero :rotfl::rotfl:
La mia storia è stata cancellata un paio di anni fà, mi spiace


----------



## Rosarose (27 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Purtroppo rimarrò avvolta nel mistero :rotfl::rotfl:
> La mia storia è stata cancellata un paio di anni fà, mi spiace


Pazienza..più attinente (Il mistero) alla Nocciola di oggi[emoji4]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zagortai (29 Dicembre 2018)

*COMPAGNA IDEALE*

CIAO
dal tuo racconto sembri davvero la compagna ideale, e lui un emerito stronzo...si puo' solo pensare che lui ne abbia trovata un'altra più giovane di te....povero illuso le 40enni sono le migliori...
In base alla mia esperienza posso solo dire che il valore aggiunto in una relazione clandestina è quello di lasciarsi andare, poter fare veramente quello che si vuole senza naturalmente fare del male a nessuno....


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le esperienze e gli incontri aiutano a maturare.
> Più che di comune accordo non avevamo alternative, ci fossero state non avremmo chiuso


quindi potendo avresti continuato?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi potendo avresti continuato?


Si


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2018)

zagortai ha detto:


> CIAO
> dal tuo racconto sembri davvero la compagna ideale, e lui un emerito stronzo...si puo' solo pensare che lui ne abbia trovata un'altra più giovane di te....povero illuso le 40enni sono le migliori...
> In base alla mia esperienza posso solo dire che il valore aggiunto in una relazione clandestina è quello di lasciarsi andare, poter fare veramente quello che si vuole senza naturalmente fare del male a nessuno....


Caspita è così difficile non lasciarsi andare con il/la partner ufficiale?? 
Bacchettoni con chi ci vuole bene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. E vacanzieri con chi capita [emoji41].. mejo dire falsi e parassiti [emoji6].


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si


 questo mi fa pensare molto.
Se non si è scoperti, e si sa gestire la situazione, si può star bene attingendo altrove un senso di benessere.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo mi fa pensare molto.
> Se non si è scoperti, e si sa gestire la situazione, si può star bene attingendo altrove un senso di benessere.


Posto che se ti innamori, per definizione pensi in continuazione all’oggetto del tuo amore ..e la famiglia comincia a risentirne (sei assente mentalmente e fisicamente )..e se il coniuge non è deficiente avverte la distanza e comincia ad un incazzarsi e ad avere un atteggiamento di conseguenza scostante o nervoso... Poi, magari ti innamori di una demente col bel culo ... la moglie ti scopre , ti da un calcione e tu ti ritrovi a vedere i tuoi figli saltuariamente , continuare a pagare il mutuo della casa in cui non vivi più ..e col bel culo della demente che ti sei reso conto essere meno intrippante di quando la vedevi part time . 
Sto volutamente estremizzando ...ma a volte e’ Uno scenario possibile .


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se ti innamori, per definizione pensi in continuazione all’oggetto del tuo amore ..e la famiglia comincia a risentirne (sei assente mentalmente e fisicamente )..e se il coniuge non è deficiente avverte la distanza e comincia ad un incazzarsi e ad avere un atteggiamento di conseguenza scostante o nervoso... Poi, magari ti innamori di una demente col bel culo ... la moglie ti scopre , ti da un calcione e tu ti ritrovi a vedere i tuoi figli saltuariamente , continuare a pagare il mutuo della casa in cui non vivi più ..e col bel culo della demente che ti sei reso conto essere meno intrippante di quando la vedevi part time .
> Sto volutamente estremizzando ...ma a volte e’ Uno scenario possibile .


Poi quando si viene beccati torna l'amore per il coniuge [emoji16] e per i figli [emoji16] , patetici.


----------



## Moni (30 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi quando si viene beccati torna l'amore per il coniuge [emoji16] e per i figli [emoji16] , patetici.


Piu che altro se ami x me non tradisci 

Se vuoi bene e tiri a campa' x l azienda famiglia e allora fai pure e fai pure bene x non essere frustrato 
Io non ce l ho fatta perché dopo un po' non ci stavo dentro a, due vite così ma chi meglio di me poteva attuarlo 

Cmq alle amiche in crisi consiglio di mandare avanti la baracca e prendersi libertà fuori poi se arriverà il grande amore decideranno loro perche ricominciare e durissima e ci vanno delle gran palle sotto..


----------



## Moni (30 Dicembre 2018)

Cmq qui in montagna vedo 50 enni maschi che snni scorsi erano ringalluzziti da compagna 35 enne 
Adesso hanno sfornato girano come zombie appesi a passeggini con compagne che gli Tritano i coglioni che hanno voglia di uscire fare e questi morti

Le ex mogli dopo periodo di lutto se la passano meglio 

Di Raul Bova c'è ne sono pochi 
Te credo che tutto scopano fuori ma restano al calduccio a casa
E parlo di gente con soldi più della media ma che gli tocca ricominciare da capo  che fessi


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Piu che altro se ami x me non tradisci
> 
> Se vuoi bene e tiri a campa' x l azienda famiglia e allora fai pure e fai pure bene x non essere frustrato
> Io non ce l ho fatta perché dopo un po' non ci stavo dentro a, due vite così ma chi meglio di me poteva attuarlo
> ...


Oh...quante volte ho sentito questa frase “se ami non tradisci ...” ... 
tanta gente non sa neppure dove stia di casa l’amore....e altri non sanno riconoscerlo. 
I rapporti di lunga durata hanno alti e bassi . A volte ami un po’ di più ..a volte il compagno ti sta sulle balle perché va a giocare a calcetto quando tu stai a casa  a far fare i compiti. 
Solo che basta che fuori qualcuno di leggero ti faccia gli occhi dolci e pensi così di stare meglio. 
Poi ti infili in situazioni della minchia e se non sei un professionista ne esci più rotto di prima


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cmq qui in montagna vedo 50 enni maschi che snni scorsi erano ringalluzziti da compagna 35 enne
> Adesso hanno sfornato girano come zombie appesi a passeggini con compagne che gli Tritano i coglioni che hanno voglia di uscire fare e questi morti
> 
> Le ex mogli dopo periodo di lutto se la passano meglio
> ...


Uh, guarda...nella scuola dei miei figli ce ne sono diversi ... tutti con la scritta “Ma chi me l’ha fatto fare ?”  In sintesi : ex moglie sul groppone , figli adolescenti  che pretendono comunque attenzione...e piccoli vandali che attentano alla loro ernia del disco  .... e nuova compagna che si scopa il maestro di tennis (perché del culo flaccido del bancomat...si è belle che stufata )...  e però trita i maroni che neanche la moglie ai tempi d’oro ..perché qui c’e la pretesa “caro nonno...stai con una gran figa...mo ti tocca di patire..” 
e non sto esagerando


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se ti innamori, per definizione pensi in continuazione all’oggetto del tuo amore ..e la famiglia comincia a risentirne (sei assente mentalmente e fisicamente )..e se il coniuge non è deficiente avverte la distanza e comincia ad un incazzarsi e ad avere un atteggiamento di conseguenza scostante o nervoso... Poi, magari ti innamori di una demente col bel culo ... la moglie ti scopre , ti da un calcione e tu ti ritrovi a vedere i tuoi figli saltuariamente , continuare a pagare il mutuo della casa in cui non vivi più ..e col bel culo della demente che ti sei reso conto essere meno intrippante di quando la vedevi part time .
> Sto volutamente estremizzando ...ma a volte e’ Uno scenario possibile .


Più che se ti innamori se ti rincoglionisci e dimentichi le priorità 
Io  non so se mio marito è deficiente so che ho fatto in modo che una storia non entrasse nell’altra
E non mi è pesato. Non ho dato modo  insospettirsi. Esco molto ma molto più ora di allora


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che se ti innamori se ti rincoglionisci e dimentichi le priorità
> Io  non so se mio marito è deficiente so che ho fatto in modo che una storia non entrasse nell’altra
> E non mi è pesato. Non ho dato modo  insospettirsi. Esco molto ma molto più ora di allora


E tu ti fidi ciecamente del tuo amante? Sincera


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu abbia vissuto la relazione extraconiugale nel presente, che è cosa sana nella vita a 360°, vivere il qui e ora. Per questo non ne hai registrato lati negativi.
> Riguardo l'aspettativa mi viene un esempio visto che siamo nel periodo delle feste natalizie. Pensa a due amanti. Lui dopo il classico pranzo con i parenti si apparta un attimo e manda ad una ipotetica lei un messaggio e vi inserisce le parole "mi manchi".
> "Mi manchi" vuol dire che non sto vivendo qui e ora, sono in una condizione di stallo momentanea. Questo potrebbe recepire una lei e rispondere a sua volta "mi manchi".
> Ora quel "mi manchi" in realtà potrebbe essere un voler solo sentire una emozione. Trastullarsi interiormente di un senso di mancanza -non vero, non reale, non oggettivo- che durerà un nanosecondo. 10 minuti dopo aver spedito quel messaggio lui sarà preso in qualche argomento con un parente, magari parlando del nuovo tagliaerba comprato, e si metterà d'accordo con questo parente per incontrarsi, per un pranzo in casa, dove mostrargli il tagliaerba.
> Se dall'altra parte la lei segue questo senso di mancanza andrà a prospettare una ipotetica domenica insieme (la stessa che lui sta organizzando con il parente, in quel preciso istante).


Scegliersi le persone in base alla capacità di provare e trasmettere emozioni fa parte della gestione della propria vita emotiva.
Se ti scopi genterella qualunque con vite piccole e cuori piccoli, lo fai perché di solito chi da poco chiede poco. Ma è una scelta tua.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Di Raul Bova c'è ne sono pochi
> Te credo che tutto scopano fuori ma restano al calduccio a casa
> E parlo di gente con soldi più della media ma che gli tocca ricominciare da capo  che fessi


... E non credere che per  Raul Bova sia stata una strada lastricata di rose... per la nuova compagna ha dovuto accettare condizioni pesanti, la ex suocera, tale Bernardini De Pace  è una con i controcaxxi... e se fai caso lavora  non certo come prima...


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... E non credere che per  Raul Bova sia stata una strada lastricata di rose... per la nuova compagna ha dovuto accettare condizioni pesanti, la ex suocera, tale Bernardini De Pace  è una con i controcaxxi... e se fai caso lavora  non certo come prima...


Verissimo... l,ho incontrato l’anno scorso ...se la passa na merda ...
Certo se decidi di separarti dalla figlia della Bernardini ... sei proprio un cojone


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scegliersi le persone in base alla capacità di provare e trasmettere emozioni fa parte della gestione della propria vita emotiva.
> Se ti scopi genterella qualunque con vite piccole e cuori piccoli, lo fai perché di solito chi da poco chiede poco. Ma è una scelta tua.


Certo, tutto giusto, ma quelli che si sposano a 20)25 anni credi davvero che abbiano queste prudenziali, ancorché abbiano le doti per usare la testa in quel senso.   
Quanto alla genterella, se ne incontra talmente tanta a tutti i livelli, perfino fra i piani alti della società borghese ed intellettuale. Diciamo che bisogna avere un discernimento maturo e autogestente da subito, e questa dote, avendola,  prima di una certa maturità non sempre si estrinseca.
Tuttavia chapeau a chi riesce a metterla in atto, alla fine per il buon andamento di una coppia è utile ce ne sia uno/a con questa dote... consente la più intelligente forma di adattabilità in quanto  offre al/la partner quella serenità ed appagamento domestico che consente all'altra parte di gestire  le proprie compensazioni...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E tu ti fidi ciecamente del tuo amante? Sincera


Certo
O non sarebbe stato  il mio amante


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scegliersi le persone in base alla capacità di provare e trasmettere emozioni fa parte della gestione della propria vita emotiva.
> Se ti scopi genterella qualunque con vite piccole e cuori piccoli, lo fai perché di solito chi da poco chiede poco. Ma è una scelta tua.


Vorrei tanto darti ragione, credimi. Per quel che ho visto non è così. Per niente.
Parlare di questi argomenti di tradimento, visti da amanti, traditori e traditi è guardare dentro una sfera dalla infine facce, dove si può questione su come riflette la luce... ognuno vede la sua parte di sfera in base a quel che ha vissuto. Penso che tutti proviamo a capire anche altri lati, riuscirci non è facile, non so neppure se sia possibile.

Tu come reagiresti se ti capitassero situazioni come quelle raccontate in alcune discussioni, scoprire che tua moglie ti tradisce, che sia sentimentale o perchè gli prende la tragressione (scambismo, ect.)? Le andresti incontro analizzando la coppia, chiederesti la separazione... o altro?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto darti ragione, credimi. Per quel che ho visto non è così. Per niente.
> Parlare di questi argomenti di tradimento, visti da amanti, traditori e traditi è guardare dentro una sfera dalla infine facce, dove si può questione su come riflette la luce... ognuno vede la sua parte di sfera in base a quel che ha vissuto. Penso che tutti proviamo a capire anche altri lati, riuscirci non è facile, non so neppure se sia possibile.
> 
> Tu come reagiresti se ti capitassero situazioni come quelle raccontate in alcune discussioni, scoprire che tua moglie ti tradisce, che sia sentimentale o perchè gli prende la tragressione (scambismo, ect.)? Le andresti incontro analizzando la coppia, chiederesti la separazione... o altro?


Sinceramente? Prescindo da arcistufo, e parlo in generale.
Passi la scappatella di un paio di volte, random. Ma se uno ti fa le corna sistematicamente, dedicandoci tempo ed energie, lo senti eccome. Se non lo senti significa che sei ad una distanza emotiva siderale.

Cosa si deve aspettare chi tradisce diciamo con impegno e assiduità?
Io credo che metta in conto in primo luogo di non essere l'unico a farlo. Non è il furbo, e' solo uno dei due che si arrangiano fuori.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Passi la scappatella di un paio di volte, random. Ma se uno ti fa le corna sistematicamente, dedicandoci tempo ed energie, lo senti eccome. Se non lo senti significa che sei ad una distanza emotiva siderale.


Un tempo la pensavo come te. Pensavo che c'era una volontà di mettersi del prosciutto negli occhi per comodo perchè in fondo andava bene così. Come ti giustifichi che tuo marito torna dopo le 3 di notte (senza scuse lavorative)? Ti basta che il giorno dopo sia energico e pronto a svolgere ogni attività che richiede il ruolo?
Poi leggendo alcune testimonianze come quella di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] ho cambiato idea.
Non è sempre così.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un tempo la pensavo come te. Pensavo che c'era una volontà di mettersi del prosciutto negli occhi per comodo perchè in fondo andava bene così. Come ti giustifichi che tuo marito torna dopo le 3 di notte (senza scuse lavorative)? Ti basta che il giorno dopo sia energico e pronto a svolgere ogni attività che richiede il ruolo?
> Poi leggendo alcune testimonianze come quella di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] ho cambiato idea.
> Non è sempre così.


Secondo me non becchi quelli che nel tradimento mettono poco  (in termini di impegno), oppure quelli che ne mettono con particolari accortezze.
Vedi quelli che si possono assentare regolarmente dal lavoro, o quelli della sveltina.
Ma se esci con regolarità con un'altra persona (con regolarità, non due volte, poi molli, poi magari altre due volte con altra persona etc...), intessendo una relazione.... Insomma non è solo l'ora in cui torni... E' proprio la testa con cui torni. Che è presa da qualcun altro. Questo si sente. Chiaro che se invece si ha a che fare con un seriale che manco si impegna la testa, il discorso cambia. Dico sempre in generale, con le dovute eccezioni. Spesso chi non sente semplicemente non è interessato a sentire.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto darti ragione, credimi. Per quel che ho visto non è così. Per niente.
> Parlare di questi argomenti di tradimento, visti da amanti, traditori e traditi è guardare dentro una sfera dalla infine facce, dove si può questione su come riflette la luce... ognuno vede la sua parte di sfera in base a quel che ha vissuto. Penso che tutti proviamo a capire anche altri lati, riuscirci non è facile, non so neppure se sia possibile.
> 
> Tu come reagiresti se ti capitassero situazioni come quelle raccontate in alcune discussioni, scoprire che tua moglie ti tradisce, che sia sentimentale o perchè gli prende la tragressione (scambismo, ect.)? Le andresti incontro analizzando la coppia, chiederesti la separazione... o altro?


Questa domanda mi è stata fatta infinite volte. Ti rispondo come ho sempre risposto a tutti: non lo so, mi ci dovrei trovare. Quando mi ci troverò, non vi preoccupate che vi farò sapere. Che io chieda la separazione la vedo piuttosto improbabile: se per me è far saltare il banco e sfasciare la famiglia fosse un'opzione praticabile, penso che avrei già lasciato mia moglie da un pezzo. Ma dato che la sola idea mi fa orrore, presumo che manterrei lo stesso punto di vista.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto darti ragione, credimi. Per quel che ho visto non è così. Per niente.
> Parlare di questi argomenti di tradimento, visti da amanti, traditori e traditi è guardare dentro una sfera dalla infine facce, dove si può questione su come riflette la luce... ognuno vede la sua parte di sfera in base a quel che ha vissuto. Penso che tutti proviamo a capire anche altri lati, riuscirci non è facile, non so neppure se sia possibile.
> 
> Tu come reagiresti se ti capitassero situazioni come quelle raccontate in alcune discussioni, scoprire che tua moglie ti tradisce, che sia sentimentale o perchè gli prende la tragressione (scambismo, ect.)? Le andresti incontro analizzando la coppia, chiederesti la separazione... o altro?


Va da sé che tutte le situazioni, ed io non faccio difetto,  vanno prese caso per caso,  non per nulla ho sempre sostenuto che bisognerebbe sentire le due campane... 
Resta che ognuno di noi personalizza, come è giusto che sia, sul proprio metro di conoscenza, sopportazione, capacità di giudizio e responsabilità terze... (figli, interessi economici ed impegni di cario genere). 
 Io ho avuto un seriale che era convinto di essere solo un farfallone, pensava perfino di poter condividere con me i problemi dei suoi rapporti e mi raccontava i difetti delle sue conquiste (amanti è parola grossa), e non si capacitava che qualche volta mi rompessi gli zebedei.  
Alla fine ho semplicemente capito che il problema non erano le sue  conquiste, ma il suo modo di rapportarsi a persone che avevano una sudditanza emotiva verso di lui... (spesso erano quasi casi umani verso i quali non ho mai infierito).  Lui era solo un narcisista, con esternazioni ad effetto  tardivo ...  ho anche parzialmente compatito, e quando ho esaurito le responsabilità personali che avevo assunto, ho deciso che era il momento di chiudere. 
La mia unica astuzia, se la vogliamo chiamare così, è che "mi sono fatta lasciare" ... 
Oggi siamo in rapporti civile e cordiali, mi racconta ancora le cose sue, io lascio che dica, in fondo non mostrando io curiosità, questo fatto la racconta ... sul suo attuale rapporto di convivenza.
 Io godo la mia  libertà scegliendo ciò che mi sta bene  ... e, guardando ciò che accade intorno, non è poco.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un tempo la pensavo come te. Pensavo che c'era una volontà di mettersi del prosciutto negli occhi per comodo perchè in fondo andava bene così. Come ti giustifichi che tuo marito torna dopo le 3 di notte (senza scuse lavorative)? Ti basta che il giorno dopo sia energico e pronto a svolgere ogni attività che richiede il ruolo?
> Poi leggendo alcune testimonianze come quella di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] ho cambiato idea.
> Non è sempre così.


Io ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco per mille motivi . Poi lui aveva un lavoro che poteva giustificare sue frequenti assenze.  Mai avrei pensato che avrebbe tolto ulteriore tempo ai suoi figli (non tanto a me)... invece eccome... e senza il minimo scrupolo. 
ricordo quando doveva rientrare dalla Cina... e il giorno dopo a Roma ..  in realtà il giorno dopo si vide  con una conquista  sgrausissima..dove manco ci aveva messo del romanticismo ... (scoperta postuma, risalendo a messaggi cancellati malamente per incompetenza tecnologica ). 
noi ad aspettare lui e i suoi pigiami “cinesi” per i bimbi .... mentre era li  che mandava messaggi ad una pseudo sconosciuta pure racchia. L’avessi solo immaginato...le mie scelte sarebbero state profondamente  diverse.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> O non sarebbe stato  il mio amante


Fidarsi e' bene non fidarsi e' meglio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Fidarsi e' bene non fidarsi e' meglio


Dopo 10 anni e tutto quello che abbiamo passato direi che posso stare serena sulla fiducia riposta


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo, tutto giusto, ma quelli che si sposano a 20)25 anni credi davvero che abbiano queste prudenziali, ancorché abbiano le doti per usare la testa in quel senso.
> Quanto alla genterella, se ne incontra talmente tanta a tutti i livelli, perfino fra i piani alti della società borghese ed intellettuale. Diciamo che bisogna avere un discernimento maturo e autogestente da subito, e questa dote, avendola,  prima di una certa maturità non sempre si estrinseca.
> Tuttavia chapeau a chi riesce a metterla in atto, alla fine per il buon andamento di una coppia è utile ce ne sia uno/a con questa dote... consente la più intelligente forma di adattabilità in quanto  offre al/la partner quella serenità ed appagamento domestico che consente all'altra parte di gestire  le proprie compensazioni...


Non ne farei una questione di età. Spesso e volentieri sposarsi giovani con energie infinite ti consente anche di recuperare la coppia in tempo utile quando i figli sono ormai autonomi. Anzi, a vent'anni sei molto più talebano riguardo i valori e il giusto e lo sbagliato piuttosto che a 40. E sei anche molto meno autoassolvente, proprio perché ti senti invincibile e dei compromessi non te ne frega un cazzo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che metta in conto in primo luogo di non essere l'unico a farlo


Naaah. La gestione della fedeltà altrui è una partita completamente diversa rispetto alla gestione della propria. E non c'entra niente il dato quantitativo. Se passi 18 ore al giorno in chat a zoccoleggiare allegramente con 38 persone del sesso opposto, e ti ritieni fedele solo perché non arrivi allo scambio dei fluidi, e poi scopri che il tuo partner ha avuto una scappatella con il summenzionato scambio di fluidi, vedi come ti senti moralmente superiore... troppa gente conosco che ragiona così.
Anche perché poi parliamoci chiaro, ma quante storie avete letto qui in cui questo contrappasso c'è realmente stato? Io ho sempre letto storie di gente fedele che si è beccata le corna, e gente infedele che ha tradito gente che gli era fedele. Tutti questi Intrecci da Versailles dove tutti scopano con tutti sembrano tanto una barzelletta. Nella mia vita reale ci sono passato qualche volta in situazioni in cui allo stesso tavolo di ristorante c'erano più Intrecci che in una stagione di beautiful, però di solito erano sempre gruppetti molto ristretti di paese in cui tutti si conoscevano con tutti e c'erano Tresche a non finire. In situazioni, diciamo così mainstream, mi è sempre capitato che in una coppia uno di due ci credesse, l'altra molto meno.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah. La gestione della fedeltà altrui è una partita completamente diversa rispetto alla gestione della propria. E non c'entra niente il dato quantitativo. Se passi 18 ore al giorno in chat a zoccoleggiare allegramente con 38 persone del sesso opposto, e ti ritieni fedele solo perché non arrivi allo scambio dei fluidi, e poi scopri che il tuo partner ha avuto una scappatella con il summenzionato scambio di fluidi, vedi come ti senti moralmente superiore... troppa gente conosco che ragiona così.
> Anche perché poi parliamoci chiaro, ma quante storie avete letto qui in cui questo contrappasso c'è realmente stato? Io ho sempre letto storie di gente fedele che si è beccata le corna, e gente infedele che ha tradito gente che gli era fedele. Tutti questi Intrecci da Versailles dove tutti scopano con tutti sembrano tanto una barzelletta. Nella mia vita reale ci sono passato qualche volta in situazioni in cui allo stesso tavolo di ristorante c'erano più Intrecci che in una stagione di beautiful, però di solito erano sempre gruppetti molto ristretti di paese in cui tutti si conoscevano con tutti e c'erano Tresche a non finire. In situazioni, diciamo così mainstream, mi è sempre capitato che in una coppia uno di due ci credesse, l'altra molto meno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Io ho un po' di conoscenze che vanno in senso opposto. Che sono quelle in cui nessuno dei due vede il tradimento come un fulmine a ciel sereno, ovviamente.
Piglia anche il caso dell'amante di strega, che ha aperto il 3d. Il calcetto. A me sarebbe dura far bere che dopo il calcetto lui rientra  sistematicamente all'una di notte. Occhei il prolungamento con gli amici qualche volta... Ma una volta a settimana per esempio mi sarebbe già assai sospetto. Ma è giusto un esempio. Come chi la sera ti dice "ciao, io esco". Un momento  . Perché non mi accontenterei di sapere che esci, quello lo vedo di mio. Se non chiedo, e' perché in fondo non mi frega, e se non mi frega tutto sommato significa che ho valutato anche il  "mio". Ora pensare che gli altri siano sempre e per sempre a fare la calzetta mentre tu  (generico) sei  "fuori", non mi riesce neanche ipotizzabile. Per un po' magari. Poi ci si aggiusta.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque... Non ne ho mai parlato qui, perché quando sono giunta oramai le questioni erano ben altre.
Non ho nessuna prova in mano di quello che dico. Circa un anno dopo il matrimonio  (quando cioè le cose andavano ancora relativamente bene) ebbi la percezione di un suo distacco  "da tradimento". Propria di quando ti scopi un'altra. Non durò molto, diciamo che nell'arco di un mese o poco più non ebbi tempo di approfondire. Ma lo avrei fatto se avessi continuato a... Non so neanche come dire. Sentivo qualcosa fuori posto. Decisamente fuori posto.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Piu che altro se ami x me non tradisci
> 
> Se vuoi bene e tiri a campa' x l azienda famiglia e allora fai pure e fai pure bene x non essere frustrato
> Io non ce l ho fatta perché dopo un po' non ci stavo dentro a, due vite così ma chi meglio di me poteva attuarlo
> ...


 ricominciare è dura per entrambi


----------



## Moni (30 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> ricominciare è dura per entrambi


Certo 
Chi ha i figli la maggior parte del tempo forse un po' di più 
Ma io non cambierei mai lamia situazione con quella del mio ex si è perso tutto o tanto di loro io no
Abbiamo momenti che resteranno per sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho un po' di conoscenze che vanno in senso opposto. Che sono quelle in cui nessuno dei due vede il tradimento come un fulmine a ciel sereno, ovviamente.
> Piglia anche il caso dell'amante di strega, che ha aperto il 3d. Il calcetto. A me sarebbe dura far bere che dopo il calcetto lui rientra  sistematicamente all'una di notte. Occhei il prolungamento con gli amici qualche volta... Ma una volta a settimana per esempio mi sarebbe già assai sospetto. Ma è giusto un esempio. Come chi la sera ti dice "ciao, io esco". Un momento  . Perché non mi accontenterei di sapere che esci, quello lo vedo di mio. Se non chiedo, e' perché in fondo non mi frega, e se non mi frega tutto sommato significa che ho valutato anche il  "mio". Ora pensare che gli altri siano sempre e per sempre a fare la calzetta mentre tu  (generico) sei  "fuori", non mi riesce neanche ipotizzabile. Per un po' magari. Poi ci si aggiusta.


Linka che leggo.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque... Non ne ho mai parlato qui, perché quando sono giunta oramai le questioni erano ben altre.
> Non ho nessuna prova in mano di quello che dico. Circa un anno dopo il matrimonio  (quando cioè le cose andavano ancora relativamente bene) ebbi la percezione di un suo distacco  "da tradimento". Propria di quando ti scopi un'altra. Non durò molto, diciamo che nell'arco di un mese o poco più non ebbi tempo di approfondire. Ma lo avrei fatto se avessi continuato a... Non so neanche come dire. Sentivo qualcosa fuori posto. Decisamente fuori posto.


Ma sei sicura? Non è che hai ricercato dei segni dopo aver scoperto il tradimento?
Dopo 20 anni di matrimonio (o 10, o 30... tanto tempo) dovresti conoscere le abitudini, passioni, hobby del tuo consorte. Potrebbe anche essere che alla ripresa di un ipotetico sport o altra attività il coniuge sia felice di vedere una ripresa "positiva" di impatto alla vita, e tranquillamente si goda la serata in casa da solo.
Qui nel forum non ho letto spesso di distacco  "da tradimento", ma piuttosto il contrario: sopportare meglio beghe quotidiane, non reagire male a eventuali questioni casalinghe, persino sesso rinvigorito.
Potrebbero starci entrambi, dipende dalla persona, ma allora vale tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

Archi... senza preamboli e giusto per fare un po' d'accademia, posto che non succederà, almeno per il quadro che ne dai, come la prenderesti se scoprissi che tua moglie ha una "distrazione"?  
Che effetto avrebbe non sulla tua liberalità, coerentemente dovresti tollerare, ma sull'idea che tu hai di lei...???
Ed in caso, quale prevedi sarebbe l'incidenza nel vostro ménage?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

La vita sorprende sempre e anche ...il tradimento.
Se ci si aspetta distacco probabilmente il traditore non sarà distaccato, se ci si aspetta un rinascimento sessuale il traditore sarà come sempre ecc.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vita sorprende sempre e anche ...il tradimento.
> Se ci si aspetta distacco probabilmente il traditore non sarà distaccato, se ci si aspetta un rinascimento sessuale il traditore sarà come sempre ecc.


Così sembra studiato
Io non mi ci ritrovo, ci penso


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura? Non è che hai ricercato dei segni dopo aver scoperto il tradimento?
> Dopo 20 anni di matrimonio (o 10, o 30... tanto tempo) dovresti conoscere le abitudini, passioni, hobby del tuo consorte. Potrebbe anche essere che alla ripresa di un ipotetico sport o altra attività il coniuge sia felice di vedere una ripresa "positiva" di impatto alla vita, e tranquillamente si goda la serata in casa da solo.
> Qui nel forum non ho letto spesso di distacco  "da tradimento", ma piuttosto il contrario: sopportare meglio beghe quotidiane, non reagire male a eventuali questioni casalinghe, persino sesso rinvigorito.
> Potrebbero starci entrambi, dipende dalla persona, ma allora vale tutto e il contrario di tutto.


Non ho mai scoperto nessun tradimento fisico. Non lo ho lasciato per questo. Nella mia situazione, tu pensa, sarebbe stato un  "minus". Probabilmente con un figlio piccolo non lo avrei lasciato per delle  "corna", ma avrei semplicemente inghiottito il boccone amaro. Sinceramente credo che sarebbe andata così. Non credo di aver cercato segni a posteriori.
Parlo (peraltro per la prima volta) di un... Boh... Diciamo di un qualcosa in più di un sentore che ebbi in tempi non sospetti. Fu una cosa di breve durata, ma la sensazione che mi tornava era fortissima. Ovviamente di sensazione sto parlando. All'epoca ero super impegnata con il lavoro  (molto più io di lui). Uscivo presto al mattino, e a casa facevo ritorno molto tardi. Mai per dire a pranzo. Ecco: più di una volta in quel periodo ebbi l'impressione che qualcuno di giorno entrasse in casa. E lui lo vedevo proprio lontano. Ma se gli chiedevo cosa ci fosse che non andava, era vago, talvolta verbalmente aggressivo. Trovai più volte cose "spostate", anche tracce di glitter che non uso (capitò pure un capello lungo e nero. Sul letto). Tutto casuale? Può essere. So che stavo pensando di improvvisare rientri in pausa pranzo, quando percepii che la situazione era rientrata. Non solo non trovai più  "segni" in casa, ma lo percepii come quello di prima. Fu una parentesi che non so descrivere bene, e naturalmente ero combattuta anche dalla esigenza di non diventare paranoica. Al di là di queste  "tracce", era come se il rapporto avesse subito... Boh... Hai presente l'effetto di un calo della tensione elettrica? Ecco. Rende bene.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Così sembra studiato
> Io non mi ci ritrovo, ci penso


Non lo penso come una strategia del traditore per non farsi sgamare, ma semplicemente che il modo di vivere le situazioni è sempre individuale e non segue schemi.
Se tutto seguisse schemi sarebbe noioso.

Per un altro aspetto mi è venuta in mente una amica di mia figlia simpaticissima. Racconta che lei si aspettava la proposta di matrimonio romantica, invece il fidanzato glielo ha chiesto fuori dal posto di lavoro, vicino ai cassonetti. :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopo 10 anni e tutto quello che abbiamo passato direi che posso stare serena sulla fiducia riposta


Sono molto contento per te. Ma... perche' stai con i piedi in due scarpe? Confesso che non ho letto tutti i tuoi post... Mi state facendo voglia di avere un'amante


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Qui nel forum non ho letto spesso di distacco  "da tradimento", ma piuttosto il contrario: sopportare meglio beghe quotidiane, non reagire male a eventuali questioni casalinghe, persino sesso rinvigorito.


Stessa cosa che mi ha detto mia moglie dopo il tradimento. "Il sesso con te era migliorato". Ah beh , son contento


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto nessun tradimento fisico. Non lo ho lasciato per questo. Nella mia situazione, tu pensa, sarebbe stato un  "minus". Probabilmente con un figlio piccolo non lo avrei lasciato per delle  "corna", ma avrei semplicemente inghiottito il boccone amaro. Sinceramente credo che sarebbe andata così. Non credo di aver cercato segni a posteriori.
> Parlo (peraltro per la prima volta) di un... Boh... Diciamo di un qualcosa in più di un sentore che ebbi in tempi non sospetti. Fu una cosa di breve durata, ma la sensazione che mi tornava era fortissima. Ovviamente di sensazione sto parlando. All'epoca ero super impegnata con il lavoro  (molto più io di lui). Uscivo presto al mattino, e a casa facevo ritorno molto tardi. Mai per dire a pranzo. Ecco: più di una volta in quel periodo ebbi l'impressione che qualcuno di giorno entrasse in casa. E lui lo vedevo proprio lontano. Ma se gli chiedevo cosa ci fosse che non andava, era vago, talvolta verbalmente aggressivo. Trovai più volte cose "spostate", anche tracce di glitter che non uso (capitò pure un capello lungo e nero. Sul letto). Tutto casuale? Può essere. So che stavo pensando di improvvisare rientri in pausa pranzo, quando percepii che la situazione era rientrata. Non solo non trovai più  "segni" in casa, ma lo percepii come quello di prima. Fu una parentesi che non so descrivere bene, e naturalmente ero combattuta anche dalla esigenza di non diventare paranoica. Al di là di queste  "tracce", era come se il rapporto avesse subito... Boh... Hai presente l'effetto di un calo della tensione elettrica? Ecco. Rende bene.


Urca! 




alberto15 ha detto:


> Sono molto contento per te. Ma... perche' stai  con i piedi in due scarpe? Confesso che non ho letto tutti i tuoi  post... Mi state facendo voglia di avere un'amante


Spero tu stia scherzando... salvo due tre persone non mi sembrano situazioni tanto invidiabili. Vai a cercanti i topic di chi sta lacerato tra amante e moglie (dove nessuna delle due porta gioia e felicità ma solo tormento).



alberto15 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che mi ha detto mia moglie dopo il  tradimento. "Il sesso con te era migliorato". Ah beh , son  contento


Se accade un miglioramento sarà perchè emotivamente ci si sente rinvigoriti. Una novità, sentirsi fighi, guardati con desiderio... Checchè se ne dica dopo una certa età, anche se sei una persona piacente, vieni trattato con rispetto, cordialità ma tutti fan i loro interessi e han le loro beghe a cui badare. Quindi a meno che tu non abbia la botta di c di trovarti uno/a che si incastri con te, e tu sappia gestire a freddo la cosa dal principio, ci metterai altro o ne verrai a tua volta coinvolto.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Archi... senza preamboli e giusto per fare un po' d'accademia, posto che non succederà, almeno per il quadro che ne dai, come la prenderesti se scoprissi che tua moglie ha una "distrazione"?
> Che effetto avrebbe non sulla tua liberalità, coerentemente dovresti tollerare, ma sull'idea che tu hai di lei...???
> Ed in caso, quale prevedi sarebbe l'incidenza nel vostro ménage?


Se non fai né citazioni ne mi menzioni Come faccio a farmi notificare il post? Comunque ho già risposto prima. Conoscendomi non farei saltare il banco. Però ripeto che mi ci dovrei trovare. Soprattutto in merito alle eventuali modifiche sul l'idea che ho di lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che se ti innamori, per definizione pensi in continuazione all’oggetto del tuo amore ..e la famiglia comincia a risentirne (sei assente mentalmente e fisicamente )..e se il coniuge non è deficiente avverte la distanza e comincia ad un incazzarsi e ad avere un atteggiamento di conseguenza scostante o nervoso... Poi, magari ti innamori di una demente col bel culo ... la moglie ti scopre , ti da un calcione e tu ti ritrovi a vedere i tuoi figli saltuariamente , continuare a pagare il mutuo della casa in cui non vivi più ..e col bel culo della demente che ti sei reso conto essere meno intrippante di quando la vedevi part time .
> Sto volutamente estremizzando ...ma a volte e’ Uno scenario possibile .


l'innamoramento penso sia, nella maggior parte dei casi, un passaggio obbligato.
Credo che alcuni siano capaci di controllare il rapporto. 
I cambiamenti si notano ,ma con tutti i problemi che ci sono facile attribuire ad altro il cambiamento


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sono molto contento per te. Ma... perche' stai con i piedi in due scarpe? Confesso che non ho letto tutti i tuoi post... Mi state facendo voglia di avere un'amante


La mia storia è finita 8 anni fa 
Poi sono cambiate molto cose nella mia vita.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando... salvo due tre persone non mi sembrano situazioni tanto invidiabili. Vai a cercanti i topic di chi sta lacerato tra amante e moglie (dove nessuna delle due porta gioia e felicità ma solo tormento).


Ma ti pare?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque... Non ne ho mai parlato qui, perché quando sono giunta oramai le questioni erano ben altre.
> Non ho nessuna prova in mano di quello che dico. Circa un anno dopo il matrimonio  (quando cioè le cose andavano ancora relativamente bene) ebbi la percezione di un suo distacco  "da tradimento". Propria di quando ti scopi un'altra. Non durò molto, diciamo che nell'arco di un mese o poco più non ebbi tempo di approfondire. Ma lo avrei fatto se avessi continuato a... Non so neanche come dire. Sentivo qualcosa fuori posto. Decisamente fuori posto.


Dopo un anno le antenne sono alzate e il focus e’ sul compagno...poi arrivano i figli e il focus si sposta 
Ci sta che all’inizio lenpercezioni ci siano e poi, dato che siamo esseri umani non infallibili e la natura ci ha creato oer essere più attenti alle esigenze ciccioli ...il demente in cerca di emozioni esterne lo metti un po’ in pausa


----------

